# Post Pregnancy Pics!



## Love Bunny

Anyone daring enough to show me theirs? :D ?

Thought you ladies would be interested as you don't see many post preg bellies on here!

I just did my 3 week update photo's to say and ladies! I am living proof you can regain your bodies :D ! Its not perfect but its soooo much better than I thought it would be :happydance:

I have stretchmarks but I don't even caaare !

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/loss.jpg

:happydance:

​


----------



## Charlotte23

Oh wow you seem to be losing it really quickly, congratulations. I'd bet all my months wages that my body wouldn't do that!


----------



## blackrose

wow . you have given me hope :)


----------



## Shireena__x

i was gonna do this thread but i thought i dont want you all o see my sagi belly


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: im feeling brave!! i think you look great LB!!!!

okay first pic is 3 days after birth :thumbup:
2nd is 2 months later (in my tight trousers :haha:) stretchmark pic... they are soooo much better now!

unfortunately (but fortunatley ;)) i have ANOTHER bump :rofl: so dont really have anymore 'after' pics!

x
 



Attached Files:







3 days afterbirth.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 238









P290709_20.08.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 307


----------



## sarah0108

oh and yes the ball off my belly bar ISNT there :blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aww bless, I didnt really look much different after, by 3 weeks I was back to normalish lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh lovebunny, you look great. my belly looks like and feels like jello.


----------



## Love Bunny

Mine did too chick :hugs: I looked like a right porker :haha: that is why I was so shocked with how I look now :D ! x


----------



## flutterbywing

You look fantastic!

I don't think I've ever been that thin, maybe when I was 2 lol


----------



## Raven24

:kiss:


----------



## Mellie1988

Ugh you ladies make me sick lol :( ... will take a pic of mine 3 months on & post it in abit :cry: x


----------



## Mellie1988

I still look like im 15 weeks pregnant or something :cry: & I hate hate *hate* my stretchmarks :(
 



Attached Files:







100_2302.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 478









100_2301.JPG
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 324









100_2303.JPG
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 190


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and some of the red markso n the front of my stomach are from where I tuck my tummy into my jeans :haha::haha::haha::blush: ..... :cry:


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww hun its deffo worse the second time round, but you'll get back to prepreg hun, give it time, 3 months isnt long :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

I just feel gutted that i'm 21 & my body is ruined!! I seriously need to get to the gym and tone up...wish I could just wake up and its popped back....my sister had my nephew then was back to being ironing board thin again...makes me sick haha!!!

Guess I got my 2 gorgeous kiddies though, and thats all I need...and my man who loves me too obv :) 
x


----------



## flutterbywing

Not at all ruined, you will get it back!


----------



## Love Bunny

I might be thin again but i deffo haven't escaped without stretchies!!! :cry: I was a dancer before I was preg! Fat chance of doing that again :haha: oh well!! xx


----------



## Jas029

Aww you ladies are so brave :hugs:

I'm so anxious to find out what my post-preg belly will be since I was never really "skinny" to begin with... 

big :hug: to you all! Just remember it was all worth it in the end :winkwink:


----------



## Love Bunny

Awwww :hugs: Mellie, its really not that bad! I know how it feels to look at yourself and think URGH! but thats only cause its YOU looking at you! I think you look fineee :D ! at least you havent got a wrinkly belly like me :rofl: xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Very nosey and OT but are your dreads real, I'm sure I saw a pic of you without them with Karma, and yet you have them again today :blush: tell me to sod off if you want!


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: hahahaha! its okay! Nupe they're synths!! but natural style if you get what I mean? Cause most synths look craaaap! I only took them out for labour cause i thought I'd get irritated! they went straight back in after though :haha: I've had them in for about 2 years now :D I'm a bit of a hair fanatic! I love braids and dreads! I had to cut my real ones out after a year cause of work :cry: now I can just take them in and out :D xx


----------



## sarah0108

i think you all look FABB!!! Stretchmarks are just part of the preggo package ;) my legs are the worst :rofl:


i wonder how ill look after this pregnancy, as i had them so close together... hope i havent ruin my muscles forever haha!! x


----------



## flutterbywing

Love Bunny said:


> :rofl: hahahaha! its okay! Nupe they're synths!! but natural style if you get what I mean? Cause most synths look craaaap! I only took them out for labour cause i thought I'd get irritated! they went straight back in after though :haha: I've had them in for about 2 years now :D I'm a bit of a hair fanatic! I love braids and dreads! I had to cut my real ones out after a year cause of work :cry: now I can just take them in and out :D xx

I love them, I've always wanted my hair dreaded, but Oh would hate me cause h knows my hair would dread better than his, and I had braids and they itched soooo much and it put me off a bit, are they easy to put in a take out?


----------



## sarah0108

flutterbywing.. YOURE HALF WAY :happydance: x


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> flutterbywing.. YOURE HALF WAY :happydance: x

I am indeed, it's flown, only 1day and 18hrs till the scan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Bunny

flutterbywing said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: hahahaha! its okay! Nupe they're synths!! but natural style if you get what I mean? Cause most synths look craaaap! I only took them out for labour cause i thought I'd get irritated! they went straight back in after though :haha: I've had them in for about 2 years now :D I'm a bit of a hair fanatic! I love braids and dreads! I had to cut my real ones out after a year cause of work :cry: now I can just take them in and out :D xx
> 
> I love them, I've always wanted my hair dreaded, but Oh would hate me cause h knows my hair would dread better than his, and I had braids and they itched soooo much and it put me off a bit, are they easy to put in a take out?Click to expand...

Takes a bit of practice and alot of time but its sooo worth it in the end! I onnly have to take them out, re-install them and wash my hair about once every 2-3 months and the best part is! you dont have to wash your hair inbetween :D after 2 years of them in my real hair is down to mid back and in beautiful condition ! and i never have to do anything with it in the morning cause it always looks good :haha: x


----------



## flutterbywing

Love Bunny said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: hahahaha! its okay! Nupe they're synths!! but natural style if you get what I mean? Cause most synths look craaaap! I only took them out for labour cause i thought I'd get irritated! they went straight back in after though :haha: I've had them in for about 2 years now :D I'm a bit of a hair fanatic! I love braids and dreads! I had to cut my real ones out after a year cause of work :cry: now I can just take them in and out :D xx
> 
> I love them, I've always wanted my hair dreaded, but Oh would hate me cause h knows my hair would dread better than his, and I had braids and they itched soooo much and it put me off a bit, are they easy to put in a take out?Click to expand...
> 
> Takes a bit of practice and alot of time but its sooo worth it in the end! I onnly have to take them out, re-install them and wash my hair about once every 2-3 months and the best part is! you dont have to wash your hair inbetween :D after 2 years of them in my real hair is down to mid back and in beautiful condition ! and i never have to do anything with it in the morning cause it always looks good :haha: xClick to expand...

:thumbup: JEALOUS!!!


----------



## KrisKitten

have to agree ur hair looks fantastic...well iv only got a pic of my tummy from like 5 weeks post labour coz just b4 that had a fit of 'my body is disgusting' and deleted the ones from just after :(:blush:lol
But heres 36 days
(i have a quite a few stretchieson my back as they travelled round lol but luckily none on my tummy :D sad tho....i used to rlly like my back :( was never too keen on my tummy :()

Spoiler
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/IMG_0544.jpg
And heres just now!
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/IMG_0546.jpg
woop! :dance::happydance::yipee:
xxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

o my god i just realised how disgusting my hand looks :wacko: xxx


----------



## etcetera

My midwife told me that I'm all baby right now and that by summer I should be back to the size that I was before I was pregnant

Plus, I can still button some of my pre-preggo jeans, and I'm almost 28 wks!
They are a size 0


----------



## annawrigley

OMG KRIS GET OUT!! :shock:
you look incredible, fingers crossed i'll ping back as well as you did :haha: xx


----------



## KrisKitten

not incredible, but back to pre-preg which is nice :)
Im sure u will hun, u look all baby :)love ur avatar btw, v pretty :)
xxx


----------



## lizardbreath

all you ladies look great , i had my daughter 8 months ago and i still have a wee tummy that just doesnt want to go away , Ill take picture at some point , and lovebunny its hard to escape without strechies i didnt get the majrity of mine until after i already had Jaymee 
Edit Added pictures
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/P1010165.jpg
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/P1010166.jpg
These were taken 5 minutes ago. i still feel so BIG looking at them now :(


----------



## tasha41

My belly looks like:

A deflated, wrinkly, peach coloured beach ball


----------



## trashit

thats given me hope! but maybe your just a lucky twirt :rofl: you look fab! xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Don't worry ladies! Have you checked out Shape of a Mother? (https://theshapeofamother.com/)

Hang in there! You're all so beautiful and your bodies have done some pretty goddamn amazing things! Be proud!

*Kris*--your hand look like mine. Must be in the name or something... lol


----------



## tasha41

I was really going to post my post preggy pics of my tum... but they are scary, they'd put me off having children if I didn't have one already lol


----------



## Mummy2Asher

ohh i dont have any of mine from my son, but i remember my tummy went flat straight away (by 3 weeks) but it took months for the stretchmarks to fade, i had the huge thick purple/red stretchmarks.
wondering what will happen to my belly this time around?!


----------



## Love Bunny

Nice hand kris ;)


thats the price you pay for being a SEXY BITCHHHHH!!! :rofl: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl: iswear it doesnt normally look like that! :haha:
i did spend all of yesterday boxing, cooking and cleaning so i has excuse :D
tummy still feels like jelly tho :(...hopefully the boxing will fix that :) xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Kris how the hell do you look so good!

i seriously dread how ill look after this one :wacko:


----------



## Love Bunny

Awwww tasha I know what you mean :( ! I seem to have got my shape back (a little!! my fucking hips are HUGE now :cry:) but my stretchies on belly are horrible!!! theyre all wrinkly and YUCK!

I brought magic knickers today OMG THEY ARE AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!

I look THIN THIN THIN!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Shireena__x

Okay so im gonna do it, on the internet in front of the whole world im ona upload my fat belly 9 months later
Im Saying Sorry In Advance For Showing You This:


Spoiler
Excuse Miss MunchKin:haha:
https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7081/sdc11598o.jpg

*YAK!
*https://img97.imageshack.us/img97/7737/sdc11597m.jpg


----------



## tasha41

Love Bunny - my hips are huge now too!! Like a side view of me is not bad but I am so wide now because of them so a shot of me like from the front is a scary sight!


----------



## Shireena__x

edit: please excuse my knickers i had high wasted jeans on today and pulled them down a bit to far :blush::shy:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sarah0108 said:


> Kris how the hell do you look so good!
> 
> i seriously dread how ill look after this one :wacko:



My belly looked better fter my 2nd tbh LOL.Maybe it was all the running around I was doing x


----------



## KrisKitten

Thank u Sarah :):blush:
i just got lucky methinks!
My bump was all baby coz i didnt no i tried to ignore cravings for food and ddnt do the whole 'eating for 2' thing coz i just thought i was getting fat :dohh:
Plus i walk a lot
and cook and clean up for/after 3 other adults, 2 of whome are slobs and look after my 3 month old...good exercise! lol 
i wanna tone up tho, boxing should hopefully do the trick! xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

btw check my new jeans/leggings in my recent tummy pic!!
effing excellent! STretchy and soft and comfy like leggings, but designed to look just like jeans! 
only downside is that fron pockets fake :(
lol
o/t but i had to say :D
i loves them :smug: xxx


----------



## pudgies

KrisKitten said:


> btw check my new jeans/leggings in my recent tummy pic!!
> effing excellent! STretchy and soft and comfy like leggings, but designed to look just like jeans!
> only downside is that fron pockets fake :(
> lol
> o/t but i had to say :D
> i loves them :smug: xxx

:happydance: I love jeggings. 
What the hell did i do before those popped into Primark :rofl:


----------



## lily123

You've all given me hope haha you look fantastic :)

My sister in law had her first LO last year and she was back into her size 8 skinny jeans THREE DAYS after the birth... bitch.

xxx


----------



## lizardbreath

lily123 said:


> You've all given me hope haha you look fantastic :)
> 
> My sister in law had her first LO last year and she was back into her size 8 skinny jeans THREE DAYS after the birth... bitch.
> 
> xxx

My entire pregnancy i never had to wear maternity clothes i wore my size 5 jeans. and Medium shirts


----------



## lily123

Wow thats amazing lol, lucky you :) I wish i could wear my regular clothes still :(


----------



## Novbaby08

KrisKitten!!! You are hereby banned from posting anymore post preggo pics!!! NO MORE!! NONE!!!


your making the rest of us look bad with your perfect looking tummy!:dohh:


----------



## Jas029

Kris how do you look so good!! :cry:

Shireena__x: I love the little eye in the background of the first pic it gave me a giggle :haha:


----------



## Shireena__x

Jas029 said:


> Kris how do you look so good!! :cry:
> 
> Shireena__x: I love the little eye in the background of the first pic it gave me a giggle :haha:


she was actrully trying to smile in the cam and i tried moving her butshe wasn having nun of it the little oser :haha:


----------



## Christine1993

i was back in my 8-10 jeans when i left the hospital lol after aidan came out my stomach went right now with a tiny bit of sag, then again my bump was only tiny


----------



## annawrigley

Novbaby08 said:


> KrisKitten!!! You are hereby banned from posting anymore post preggo pics!!! NO MORE!! NONE!!!
> 
> 
> your making the rest of us look bad with your perfect looking tummy!:dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## Jas029

Shireena__x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Kris how do you look so good!! :cry:
> 
> Shireena__x: I love the little eye in the background of the first pic it gave me a giggle :haha:
> 
> 
> she was actrully trying to smile in the cam and i tried moving her butshe wasn having nun of it the little oser :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like you have yourself a little diva that loves the cameras :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

haha i thought the little eye was cute too!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

so jelous of Kris!!!


----------



## sarah0108

KrisKitten said:


> btw check my new jeans/leggings in my recent tummy pic!!
> effing excellent! STretchy and soft and comfy like leggings, but designed to look just like jeans!
> only downside is that fron pockets fake :(
> lol
> o/t but i had to say :D
> i loves them :smug: xxx

:happydance: i <3 jeggings! i live in them and my leggins now ;) i dont think ill be buying maternity haha i wont need them if i keep wearing them ! :D


----------



## KrisKitten

:blush:
u get why people think i just found tommy on my doorstep? lol
Some family members never saw me with a bump coz it only popped out the last 2 months. Lol yesterday i saw 2 of my cousins who i last saw at my grandads funeral in june and i had tommy with me. Lol they were so confused :dohh:

my tummy hurts tho :( bloke whos teaching me boxing is eevvviilll :growlmad: xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: @ confusing your family ;)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

KrisKitten said:


> :blush:
> u get why people think i just found tommy on my doorstep? lol
> Some family members never saw me with a bump coz it only popped out the last 2 months. Lol yesterday i saw 2 of my cousins who i last saw at my grandads funeral in june and i had tommy with me. Lol they were so confused :dohh:
> 
> my tummy hurts tho :( bloke whos teaching me boxing is eevvviilll :growlmad: xxxx

Same thing happened with me and the girls. Difference is I *HADN'T* given birth to them and my older family members thought I was their mom! (Should have been a clue about eventually being "mom", huh?)

My tummie hurts too...but mine is from WiiFit marathons over the past 2 days. Ow. It hurts when I laugh....which makes me laugh more....which hurts. See my problem?


----------



## KrisKitten

sleepinbeauty said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> :blush:
> u get why people think i just found tommy on my doorstep? lol
> Some family members never saw me with a bump coz it only popped out the last 2 months. Lol yesterday i saw 2 of my cousins who i last saw at my grandads funeral in june and i had tommy with me. Lol they were so confused :dohh:
> 
> my tummy hurts tho :( bloke whos teaching me boxing is eevvviilll :growlmad: xxxx
> 
> Same thing happened with me and the girls. Difference is I *HADN'T* given birth to them and my older family members thought I was their mom! (Should have been a clue about eventually being "mom", huh?)
> 
> My tummie hurts too...but mine is from WiiFit marathons over the past 2 days. Ow. It hurts when I laugh....which makes me laugh more....which hurts. See my problem?Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: I bet people come in here trawling through the thread in hope of finding post preg pics.... but its just us chattin shit instead :haha:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Isn't that the B&B way though? lol


----------



## Love Bunny

ooo yeaaaya ;)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Love Bunny said:


> :rofl: I bet people come in here trawling through the thread in hope of finding post preg pics.... but its just us chattin shit instead :haha:

You got me :winkwink:

I'm not technically a teen (20) but I might add mine if anyone wants to see when my LO is out xx


----------



## KrisKitten

lol i added mine!
...i just got told off for it :blush::haha:

And i am v good at chatting shit.....i like to flaunt my talents :smug: 
xxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Yes !!! please do!! save the thread from sabotage from us reckless teensss!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Novbaby08

Nah its cool Kris! :hugs:
But even so! My belly looks like a plastic surgery nightmare


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lol I left hospital after Ruby in my size 8s but obv my belly was saggy lol. I think I look worse now...


----------



## sarah0108

:nope: i dont think theres anyway id EVER fit in my size 8's again! my hips are wide and i have a lot of spare fat :blush:

*Sigh*...


----------



## KrisKitten

ur young sarah, u will one day dw....runnin around after 2 little kiddys should help! :haha: xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: i blooming hope so ;)!! i suppose after this one ill actually have chance to lose the wieght :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

im so nudie on the ones i have really sorry :blush: these are 10 days after i gave birth. compared to how the rest of my family have gone after having children im not too upset (they all put on so much weight during pregnancy and cant loose it after and end up tucking bellys in trousers) . its gone down alot more then i thought it would have, i was a size 12/14/16 before i got pregnant (stupid hour glass figure means i cant just be 1 size) and am now a 14/16/18 (18's are getting really loose though) so i dont even know if that classes as going up a size.... more like gaining a size lol :) just a shame for the stretchies

https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/jj022.jpg
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/jj018.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

Ur tatt seems to have survived pretty well!
Not bad at all for 2 weeks :thumbup: xxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

everyone looks so great ='(
I feel like I look gross! My mom says I look good for just having a baby but I gained 70 pounds when I was pregnant, and I already lost 20 pounds after labour, and now I'm up to 35 pounds off all together , I pray it all keeps coming off as quick! lol.


----------



## lizardbreath

PreggoEggo said:


> everyone looks so great ='(
> I feel like I look gross! My mom says I look good for just having a baby but I gained 70 pounds when I was pregnant, and I already lost 20 pounds after labour, and now I'm up to 35 pounds off all together , I pray it all keeps coming off as quick! lol.

it will come off , Hell my daughters 8 months and i still have a WEE tummy and i didnt gain anything but baby , and everyone in my family says once they start running you Both lose baby weight 
Besides you didnt look very Big in your pictures , and your little guy wasnt that Little


----------



## kimbobaloobob

PreggoEggo said:


> everyone looks so great ='(
> I feel like I look gross! My mom says I look good for just having a baby but I gained 70 pounds when I was pregnant, and I already lost 20 pounds after labour, and now I'm up to 35 pounds off all together , I pray it all keeps coming off as quick! lol.

thats half of it in 6 days :winkwink: thats great :D. I didnt even weigh myself during my pregnancy and havent stepped near the scales since ive had him... and tbh until im in all of my old clothes i dont plan to:haha:


----------



## trashit

wow at Kris, you dont even have any stretchies!! Im so jealous :cry: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Thanks everyone, I threw away my old jeans months ago cause I couldn't look at the anymore! LOL
I will buy some more one day ahaha,

I agree trashit, Kris looks insanely good, it's not even fair, I didn't look that good pre-pregnancy! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I would put mine up but.. your be sick :sick:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

HannahGraceee said:


> I would put mine up but.. your be sick :sick:

I'm sure you look great hun:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here I will be brave
*1 week post preg*
:sad2::sad2:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100131.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 209


----------



## Love Bunny

Thats not bad at all hun :hugs: I've seen waaaaaaaaaaaay worse babe don't you worry! You look great for 1 week PP !!!! I was about that size too! I was like shit the bed man this is never gonna go down!!! Now look at me :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wanna start walking but we've had nothing but crazy cold weather =(


----------



## flutterbywing

Hun you don't look bad at all considering, you'll loose it in no time I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Love Bunny

Same here its crap! Its just freezing cold and raining all day its a load of POO!! Can't wait for summer to be here!!! x


----------



## sarah0108

Love Bunny said:


> Same here its crap! Its just freezing cold and raining all day its a load of POO!! Can't wait for summer to be here!!! x

:happydance:

DITTO!!! :coolio: 

Sarah..HATES WINTER :rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

Its just derby and nottingham for ya, both in the shitty midlands :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: exactly!!

its not fair ;) yesterday was SOO sunny it looked really warm. Stepped outside and nearly froze my boobs off! x x


----------



## Love Bunny

OMG! I did that on friday! It was well sunny and I thought oh I'll be okay in just a cardi and I looked at the street and their were frozen puddles on the floor and I was about turning into an ice cube :rofl: gutted


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

This is me now :D]

You all look lovely

xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture0015.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 261









Picture0021.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 205


----------



## sarah0108

Love Bunny said:


> OMG! I did that on friday! It was well sunny and I thought oh I'll be okay in just a cardi and I looked at the street and their were frozen puddles on the floor and I was about turning into an ice cube :rofl: gutted

:rofl: i did it too! went down the shops and when i got home my fingers were just frozen :haha:

come on summertime ;)


----------



## sarah0108

double post!!


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I did that on friday! It was well sunny and I thought oh I'll be okay in just a cardi and I looked at the street and their were frozen puddles on the floor and I was about turning into an ice cube :rofl: gutted
> 
> :rofl: you're not alone :blush: i did it too! put my thin coat on (literally paper thin!) and walked down the shops, by the time i got back my fingers were frozen.. i couldnt bend them :rofl:
> 
> i SOO want summertime to hurry ;) x xxClick to expand...



Argh, Idid this too, it looked beautiful Friday, shame about the bit where I spetted outside into it and realised how cold it was, gaaaah, doesn't help that the heating in my car doesn't work, bring on the Summer, oh and then I can wear skirts and be comfy toooo


----------



## sarah0108

;) sounds good! although us two are going to be HEAVILY pregnant :haha:!! x x x


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> ;) sounds good! although us two are going to be HEAVILY pregnant :haha:!! x x x



Oh joy my 3rd summer in 5 years heavily pg, lol


----------



## glitterbomb

You look great, I wonder if I will ever look normal again :x


----------



## Love Bunny

Aidan's Mummy! ooof looking good!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Christine1993

8 weeks after birth, havent really changed much since birth 

just got my belly button pierced yesterday so looks weird cus ive got it pierced twice in different places lol xx


----------



## sarah0108

flutterbywing said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> ;) sounds good! although us two are going to be HEAVILY pregnant :haha:!! x x x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy my 3rd summer in 5 years heavily pg, lolClick to expand...

gosh i know how you feel hun! last year i was saying ''this time next year il be able to do this/that'' hmm maybe not :rofl: im only 3 weeks behind what i was last year with Harriet! x x


----------



## sarah0108

christine you look amazing!!

*jealous* :hissy:


----------



## hopeandpray

sarah0108 said:


> christine you look amazing!!
> 
> *jealous* :hissy:

i agree, you look so great, jeez i havent even had a kid and i dont look near that good :haha:


----------



## trashit

oh dear you all look so good, you make me sick! :haha: im gonna still have a jelly belly months on, its gonna be a twat to lose the amount ive put on :cry: xx


----------



## sarah0108

trashit i feel the same!! :hugs:

i am determinded to lose all my baby wieght + more! although im not too hopeful im going to look very good!! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I hate my stomach still

xx


----------



## Love Bunny

get the magic knickers out :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

i think i might get magic knickers and pretend to everyone else i lost the wieght when they see me :rofl:

saying that, i dont wanna be boiling hot in the summer time haha! x x


----------



## KA92

sorry toooo nosy in but my god girlies if i look like any of you after birth i will be soo happy!!

your all gorgeous!

and btw? Christine looks that good in real too lol bloody cow eh  i joke
x


----------



## KrisKitten

Christine u look amazing!
And thank u trash and preggo, 
u girls are doing wonders for my self esteem lol!
Its taken a bit of a knock recently so :thumbup: :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> i think i might get magic knickers and pretend to everyone else i lost the wieght when they see me :rofl:
> 
> saying that, i dont wanna be boiling hot in the summer time haha! x x

Magic knickers are vile in the summer, won't stop me wearing them though :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

SAMEEE!! omg what are we doing up at this time in the morning :rofl: I'm WIDE AWAKE...!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

flutterbywing said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> i think i might get magic knickers and pretend to everyone else i lost the wieght when they see me :rofl:
> 
> saying that, i dont wanna be boiling hot in the summer time haha! x x
> 
> Magic knickers are vile in the summer, won't stop me wearing them though :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i want some too


----------



## Love Bunny

mine are amazing! £5 from primark! sort you right out! they go right up to under my boobs they are AWESOME! an absolute bugger to get in and out of but its WORTH IT :haha: x


----------



## hshucksmith

I used the wear them all the time, and this was before I even got pregnant... :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

aidans mummy and christine you both look amazing!


----------



## KrisKitten

they freak me out in the shops....i dont get how they can work?
Crazy magic underwear....WITCHCRAFT!!!


To The Docks!!!


----------



## Love Bunny

SHUT UP KRIS!!! You wouldn't know cause your not in the CHUBBY brigade :haha: xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Your hardly chubby Jess, lol, you look amazing, am jealous!

And yeah I'm totally wide awake, WHY?!?!


----------



## KrisKitten

Jess...seriously ur pics of ur dance outfits are fookin amazing...iv have never and will never have a bod like that so SHURRUP yoself!

and u r losin ur baby weight fast so im sure ull be wiggeling ur thang, furry boots, binini, baby sling and all in no time :rofl:

:D xxxxxx


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> Jess...seriously ur pics of ur dance outfits are fookin amazing...iv have never and will never have a bod like that so SHURRUP yoself!
> *
> and u r losin ur baby weight fast so im sure ull be wiggeling ur thang, furry boots, binini, baby sling and all in no time *
> 
> :D xxxxxx

:rofl: Interesting mental picture..


----------



## KrisKitten

yayuh! :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Oooo yeaaa! hahaha I dunno, I hope one day I will be able to dance again! I will be seriously wounded if not!! Oh well haha I'll just have to cover the belly :rofl: or just buy some industrial strength body foundation :haha: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is there any change?
1st is one week post, next is today at 10 days post-preg.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







1weekpost.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 73









9dayspost.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 99


----------



## flutterbywing

Defiately a change hun, you'll loose it in no time!!! 

Kris, interesting mental pic there!


----------



## Love Bunny

There is DEFFO a change there! remember you only left it an extra 3 days hun :D alot can happen in a week!! xx


----------



## sarah0108

can i just ask.. :blush: am i the only one whos legs are covered in stretchies :(? x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have no strech marks on my belly but I do have them on the bacl of my left leg lmao

although they are from 6yrs ago so no hardly visable x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> can i just ask.. :blush: am i the only one whos legs are covered in stretchies :(? x x

your not alone :hugs: I have tons on my legs


----------



## Mellie1988

I have loads on my thighs and the back of my knees :(

x


----------



## sarah0108

glad im not the only one!!

i have them on the inside of my thighs, behind my knees and they seemed to spread right down my thigh too :(

they are kind of invisible atm but after i had Harriet they were So RED!! it only going to be the same this time. i was devestated because i couldnt wear a skirt in summer lol x x


----------



## Mellie1988

Yeah i'm pretty much the same as you Sarah, I have a 2yr gap between my LOs though, but my stretchmarks had never faded properly in the first place to be honest, then I got pregnant again and I dunno if I got more in the same place, but they were all red again...still red now actually in certain lights, they are looking better though. Still wouldn't wear a skirt in summer I don't think, unless it was with leggins :( ... maxi dresses and linen pants all the way lol....


----------



## lizardbreath

My inner thighs are pretty Bad they got it worst then any other area of my body :(


----------



## Love Bunny

My whole body's like a road map.


----------



## sarah0108

i think my legs bother me more than my other stretchmarks tbh!

i really DREAD getting my legs out! not so much at the minute because you cant see them (love how they fade in WINTER! :growlmad:) but by summer they'll be awful

*sigh* oh and my boobs didnt get let off lightly either..they are covered! x


----------



## Jas029

I'm lurking 
But I'll belong here in just a few short weeks hopefully :winkwink:

I have stretch marks on my inner thighs that I can barely see down there right now but they're getting really bad in my last few weeks it's gonna look horrible down there for years to come :cry:

Also, Rome! I see a big difference definitely! You'll drop all that weight fast!


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance: come on Riley, join the world soon :D! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> I'm lurking
> But I'll belong here in just a few short weeks hopefully :winkwink:
> 
> I have stretch marks on my inner thighs that I can barely see down there right now but they're getting really bad in my last few weeks it's gonna look horrible down there for years to come :cry:
> 
> Also, Rome! I see a big difference definitely! You'll drop all that weight fast!

god, I hope I do.
can't wait till your here with us:hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

once Jas and Anna have popped.. does that make me next in line :D!?


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I'm lurking
> But I'll belong here in just a few short weeks hopefully :winkwink:

so exciting!!

rome i definitely see the difference :D you look great to say you've just had a baby!!

sarahhhhhhh that pic of harriet in the trolley is so cute!!! i love her little face looking up at you aww :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

:cloud9: :haha: thank you :D


----------



## djt

i hated my body b4 i was preg am only 18 weeks and am hugeeeee no strechies yet tho has any 1 used bio oil and thort it worked am gonna start swimming soon am a brides maid 6 weeks after giving birth great :(


----------



## kimbobaloobob

sarah0108 said:


> can i just ask.. :blush: am i the only one whos legs are covered in stretchies :(? x x

 im absolutly covered from head to toe i even ended up with them on my foo foo:blush:


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: kim...
after i had Harriet i noticed one random one on mine too!

i cant see it now though :wacko: it dissapeared..


----------



## djt

yyyyy cnt men stuffer can we just have the baby and they get the sickness strechmarks sore boobs an bits its not fair they get away with a bit of moaning ha


----------



## Jas029

sarah0108 said:


> once Jas and Anna have popped.. does that make me next in line :D!?

Depends what group of people you're going by..


----------



## sarah0108

everyone whos regularly posting in bumps :) (ooops shoulda made it clear :blush:)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh everyone looks soo greatt :) 
and this post made me feel so much better.. i was crying the other day, because my OH's mum mentioned that i will never get my figure back and i'll be horrible forever.. 
so i imagine me sitting on the sofa (42 stone) not being able to move eating maccy d's :( like the really large people.. and have felt down ever since.. sorry that sounds mean.. but then thinking about it.. it's a bit stupid cause i know so many women who have had children and they look great.. :) 
but seeing you lot 3 weeks after.. actually has cheered me up sooo amazinglyyy :D 
xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

dont worry you wont be eating maccy ds cos they dont deliver so youd have to get up and move to go get it :hugs: hope is not lost
lol :D


----------



## nicholatmn

annawrigley said:


> dont worry you wont be eating maccy ds cos they dont deliver so youd have to get up and move to go get it :hugs: hope is not lost
> lol :D

:rofl: I used to think the same way. Thanks! lol


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> dont worry you wont be eating maccy ds cos they dont deliver so youd have to get up and move to go get it :hugs: hope is not lost
> lol :D

:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

i kinda wish they did though :blush:


----------



## trashit

i wish they did too i have to actually get a lift every time i wanna go :rofl: 
just dont eat junk and exercise and youll be fine :hugs: remember fat people are (usually) fat because they eat pizza alot, stick to that mantra and you'll stay thin ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

but I love pizza ='(


----------



## lesleyann

i look like m pregnant again :cry: 

My goal is to have a nce tummy unless pregnant agan by the end of may :thumbup: going to fingers cross goon the Wii Monday-Friday for 1hour a day weekends join the Oh on the dogs long walk...

Ive started adding salad to dinners even if its pizza a salad on the side lmao!!

Just got to try and have 3meals aday i currently snack loads lol :dohh:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

trashit said:


> i wish they did too i have to actually get a lift every time i wanna go :rofl:
> just dont eat junk and exercise and youll be fine :hugs: _*remember fat people are (usually) fat because they eat pizza alot*_, stick to that mantra and you'll stay thin ;)

chocolate and ice cream is completely fine though :thumbup:
hmm maccys sounds good, i still want that mcfluffy i keep forgeting to get


----------



## Love Bunny

trashit said:


> i wish they did too i have to actually get a lift every time i wanna go :rofl:
> just dont eat junk and exercise and youll be fine :hugs: remember fat people are (usually) fat because they eat pizza alot, stick to that mantra and you'll stay thin ;)

I eat like a rabbit and I'm still fat :evil:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Love Bunny said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> i wish they did too i have to actually get a lift every time i wanna go :rofl:
> just dont eat junk and exercise and youll be fine :hugs: remember fat people are (usually) fat because they eat pizza alot, stick to that mantra and you'll stay thin ;)
> 
> I eat like a rabbit and I'm still fat :evil:Click to expand...

if your fat, what am I ? :cry:. :haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

Eating like a rabbit doesnt always work...






.........doing something else like a rabbit can be excellent excersise tho......

:rofl:


----------



## flutterbywing

Love Bunny said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> i wish they did too i have to actually get a lift every time i wanna go :rofl:
> just dont eat junk and exercise and youll be fine :hugs: remember fat people are (usually) fat because they eat pizza alot, stick to that mantra and you'll stay thin ;)
> 
> I eat like a rabbit and I'm still fat :evil:Click to expand...

shurrup, your soo not fat!!


----------



## sarah0108

agreed! id love to look like you!

:rofl: you should see my side fat haha x x


----------



## Love Bunny

Whats side fat!? oh believe me Ive got a good 2 stone to lose! urgh!!!


----------



## sarah0108

like fat on my side :blush: its gross


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: somehow I just imagine like a side of beef for some reason.... !! 

Aww dont be stupid! I think I have side fat too :rofl: xxx


----------



## sarah0108

[email protected] beef haha!!

veggie over here ;) 

and seriously i think im growing width ways not outwards like i should be :haha:


----------



## djt

were pregnant or r new mummys am enjoying the time were we can be bigger and eat what wen anywere we want ha


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Love Bunny said:


> Whats side fat!? oh believe me Ive got a good 2 stone to lose! urgh!!!

 2 stone from where:wacko:


----------



## Love Bunny

Legs, hips, waist, belly :rofl: everywhere :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

omg hips are the biggest one for me!! x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well i think yoour all numptys and are perfect the way you are :)


----------



## flutterbywing

kimbobaloobob said:


> well i think yoour all numptys and are perfect the way you are :)

Agreed, I'd give my right arm to look as good as you guys, and I'd probably still be heavier than you without my right arm too :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

flutterbywing said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> well i think yoour all numptys and are perfect the way you are :)
> 
> Agreed, I'd give my right arm to look as good as you guys, and I'd probably still be heavier than you without my right arm too :haha:Click to expand...

ditto lol


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> .........doing something else like a rabbit can be excellent excersise tho......
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:
I can't wait to join you girls :rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

My hips are DIRE! they need to be GONE! I cannot believe it i tried on an old skirt and it wouldn't fit over them :cry: !! It used to be BAGGY before I was preg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jas029

Love Bunny said:


> My hips are DIRE! they need to be GONE! I cannot believe it i tried on an old skirt and it wouldn't fit over them :cry: !! It used to be BAGGY before I was preg!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:
Stay away from some of those pre-preg clothes for awhile


----------



## sarah0108

jess i know how you feel :(


----------



## Love Bunny

We are all so morbid and depressed :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*40+6 weeks pregnant then 1day after then 4days after then 5days after then 1 week after



Lol i still look pregnant on day after one  went down quite fast though after then*


----------



## Jas029

Aw, Becy you look amazing! And yeah the 1 day after one you still looked pregnant that's weird looking :haha:

:hugs: You're doing great hun keep praying that weight will shed right off :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

That's amazing how is your belly not all flabby! You'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## KrisKitten

I was just about to say the same flutterby,
U tummy is still so taught!
Ull be back to normal in no time...im still a jelly tum lol xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

you look great!
no stretchmarks either lol x x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i think your going to make us all jelous becy


----------



## Becyboo__x

I looked awful after i had him was a right fatty still my sister turned round and said you still look about 5 months pregnant! i was like thanx haha.. was all flabby for abit it is now specially when i sit down lol but when i stand up it looks okay. Iv only got stretchies on my left hip and boobs dont know how i got away without them on my belly cause iv always had a tight stomach :shrug: didnt use any stretch mark stuff either :shrug: 

I said to everyone i dont want another baby after i had Mason lol but like couple days after he was here i was like i want another in few years :haha: its weird how i changed my mind think was just the thing after you give birth for first time its abit of a shocker lol wel was for me.
xx


----------



## Love Bunny

5 Weeks ladies! :lol: don't think i'll change much now til i get fat busting :rofl:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/3-5weeks.jpg​


----------



## Emily_Louise

I think you all look great :) 

I'm not so much worried about having a jelly belly, but I'm really scared that I'll get terrible stretchmarks :(


----------



## djt

did any 1 find bio oil helped


----------



## sarah0108

djt, my stretchmarks went without anything on them x x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i think your waist looks a bit smaller on the 5 week one love bunny and becy 3 weeks later and im still saying russells going to be a only child, think it will take me a while to forget his birth...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Id love another not now obviously in few years maybe but it still took me time to think that lol.. but id love a girl now iv got mason but spose cant pick what ya have lol 

heres my 10day after pics think im getting there now :]


----------



## sarah0108

you look amazing!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look so good becy
I'm jealous.


----------



## sarah0108

im jealous too :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im sure you both look stunning! 

Ill be jealious of your bump if i see it sarah i miss my bump alot now its gone!


----------



## Jas029

You have no stretchies.. :cry:

I didn't even look that good pre-preg.. Or anything close to that for that matter!!! 

I'm so jealous, Becy :cry:

:haha:


----------



## Akira

This thread is not allowed to die off.........the thought of having to put on pics of my post-preg belly will motivate me more than anything else haha


----------



## sarah0108

Becyboo__x said:


> Im sure you both look stunning!
> 
> Ill be jealious of your bump if i see it sarah i miss my bump alot now its gone!

you wont :haha: i have like a muffin top from the front still :rofl:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

muffin top lol i have one of them when i wear jeans now :) ive got my maternity ones on today and omg there so comphy without a bump :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

My jeans dont even fit me :( i have to wear my jeggings cause there stretchy lol.. i dont know why my jeans dont fit though think all my weight has gone to my theighs! gret tree trunk legs lol


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: i always have a muffin top :haha: preggers or not!!


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: i love how we can say "gret" no one else gets it who's not from derby or notts :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

^^ agreed!! :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Becyboo__x said:


> Id love another not now obviously in few years maybe but it still took me time to think that lol.. but id love a girl now iv got mason but spose cant pick what ya have lol
> 
> heres my 10day after pics think im getting there now :]
> 
> View attachment 61634
> 
> 
> View attachment 61635

omggg i cant believe youve just had a baby!! so jealous!! :cry:
your looking great hun :flower: x


----------



## Moomad

Fuck me. I'm scared.


----------



## sarah0108

Moomad said:


> Fuck me. I'm scared.

why? :shrug:


----------



## Moomad

I just read the most horrific birth story.

You're all so brave, I'm petrified!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ha true love bunny theres alot of words we say and no-one else knows what they mean :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

what is "gret"? :hissy:


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> what is "gret"? :hissy:

I wanna know tooo!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Basically 'great' or 'big' lol .. but it would sound stupid if i said ''i have great tree trunk legs'' lol sounds too posh :]


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: t'is easy really


----------



## flutterbywing

Becyboo__x said:


> Basically 'great' or 'big' lol .. but it would sound stupid if i said ''i have great tree trunk legs'' lol sounds too posh :]

I thought that, but thought it that was the case it's not really that puzzling, so decided it must be something else!! 

I'm sure your legs are lovely BTW!


----------



## Becyboo__x

They just look wrong cause my legs at the bottom are thin and then i just have huge theighs its unreal :haha: but i realise now its where all the crap iv ate has gone lol!


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

20 weeks post pregnancy :( this is what an 11lb 14oz baby does to u!! dont think the c-section helped...argh i did not plan on looking like this at 19 :cry: (putting on 6 and a half stone during pregnancy didnt help)....3 stone left to lose...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1065.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 112









IMGP1067.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 130


----------



## flutterbywing

eeek 11lb14oz, you poor thing!!


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

lol, thank god she is a slow gainer now!!


----------



## flutterbywing

You must have been in agony the last few weeks, I thought DS was big he was only 8lb9, DD wasnt that big until she was 18 weeks old


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

yeah i was LOL shes 18lbs 15oz now at 20 weeks 2 days :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:o 
oh mi gosh i though i had it bad and my lo was 7lb 7.5oz :haha: 
hes 9 lb now though :D still not even up to your LO's birth weight


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

LOL wouldnt change her for the world :cloud9:


----------



## Jas029

11lb 14 oz :shock:
My heart goes out to you hun :hugs: :haha:

My doctor doesn't think I'd be able to handle anything much bigger then like 8lbs :shock:
Good thing he's predicting a 7 pounder!


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

ha ha lucky u...i didnt have anyone even geuss at a weight...they just told me i was carrying alot of water!! lol


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

for comparason...1st is 18 weeks...2nd is 39weeks...last is today!!
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 46









39 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 52









IMGP1065.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 54


----------



## flutterbywing

Oh bless, my DD is a little dot mind, only 20lb now


----------



## x-dannielle

woah 11lb14oz! go you!! think it would of killed me having one that big!!

Sienna was 8lb3oz and i only just managed to get her out with help from being cut!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i really hope i look as good as you guys do after i give birth. i was so small before im afraid ill get huge and look horrible after!


----------



## Love Bunny

Moomad said:


> I just read the most horrific birth story.
> 
> You're all so brave, I'm petrified!


:rofl:

Was it mine by any chance :haha:


----------



## Moomad

YES!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Jas029 said:


> 11lb 14 oz :shock:
> My heart goes out to you hun :hugs: :haha:
> 
> My doctor doesn't think I'd be able to handle anything much bigger then like 8lbs :shock:
> Good thing he's predicting a 7 pounder!

:rofl: thats what i got told! my midwife thought she'd be maximum 7lb overdue and scans predicted a teeny one..

she came out 8lb14.5oz :smug::haha:

hoping they predict correctly this time! dont want them being 2lb out again :shock: x


----------



## sarah0108

xxxleeleexxx said:


> lol, thank god she is a slow gainer now!!

bless her shes gorgeous :cloud9:

my LO started out bit too, but shes also a slow gainer although she wasnt to start with :rofl:

i reckon my little boy is gonna be like 10lb lol

did anyone realise she'd be so big hun? x x x


----------



## Jas029

sarah0108 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 11lb 14 oz :shock:
> My heart goes out to you hun :hugs: :haha:
> 
> My doctor doesn't think I'd be able to handle anything much bigger then like 8lbs :shock:
> Good thing he's predicting a 7 pounder!
> 
> :rofl: thats what i got told! my midwife thought she'd be maximum 7lb overdue and scans predicted a teeny one..
> 
> she came out 8lb14.5oz :smug::haha:
> 
> hoping they predict correctly this time! dont want them being 2lb out again :shock: xClick to expand...

:shock: Don't scare me like that!!
I don't think he'll be over 8lbs.. both FOB and I were within 7-8lbs.. same with alot of the people in close family.. So big babies don't run in the family :haha:

My doctor has been doing this for over 20 years..:smug: I have faith and confidence in him hoping he knows what he's talking about and I wont have like a 9 pounder :rofl:


----------



## flutterbywing

Jas029 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 11lb 14 oz :shock:
> My heart goes out to you hun :hugs: :haha:
> 
> My doctor doesn't think I'd be able to handle anything much bigger then like 8lbs :shock:
> Good thing he's predicting a 7 pounder!
> 
> :rofl: thats what i got told! my midwife thought she'd be maximum 7lb overdue and scans predicted a teeny one..
> 
> she came out 8lb14.5oz :smug::haha:
> 
> hoping they predict correctly this time! dont want them being 2lb out again :shock: xClick to expand...
> 
> :shock: Don't scare me like that!!
> I don't think he'll be over 8lbs.. both FOB and I were within 7-8lbs.. same with alot of the people in close family.. So big babies don't run in the family :haha:
> 
> My doctor has been doing this for over 20 years..:smug: I have faith and confidence in him hoping he knows what he's talking about and I wont have like a 9 pounder :rofl:Click to expand...

I was 6lb something, DS was 8lb9oz, boys are bigger than girls too, so there's no hope for Sarah, lol


----------



## sarah0108

Jas029 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 11lb 14 oz :shock:
> My heart goes out to you hun :hugs: :haha:
> 
> My doctor doesn't think I'd be able to handle anything much bigger then like 8lbs :shock:
> Good thing he's predicting a 7 pounder!
> 
> :rofl: thats what i got told! my midwife thought she'd be maximum 7lb overdue and scans predicted a teeny one..
> 
> she came out 8lb14.5oz :smug::haha:
> 
> hoping they predict correctly this time! dont want them being 2lb out again :shock: xClick to expand...
> 
> :shock: Don't scare me like that!!
> I don't think he'll be over 8lbs.. both FOB and I were within 7-8lbs.. same with alot of the people in close family.. So big babies don't run in the family :haha:
> 
> My doctor has been doing this for over 20 years..:smug: I have faith and confidence in him hoping he knows what he's talking about and I wont have like a 9 pounder :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:here comes the scary part...

i was a 6lb'er fullterm and OH was 7.7 full term :rofl:
i wouldnt worry hun, my birth was easy and im a short arse :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

flutterbywing said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 11lb 14 oz :shock:
> My heart goes out to you hun :hugs: :haha:
> 
> My doctor doesn't think I'd be able to handle anything much bigger then like 8lbs :shock:
> Good thing he's predicting a 7 pounder!
> 
> :rofl: thats what i got told! my midwife thought she'd be maximum 7lb overdue and scans predicted a teeny one..
> 
> she came out 8lb14.5oz :smug::haha:
> 
> hoping they predict correctly this time! dont want them being 2lb out again :shock: xClick to expand...
> 
> :shock: Don't scare me like that!!
> I don't think he'll be over 8lbs.. both FOB and I were within 7-8lbs.. same with alot of the people in close family.. So big babies don't run in the family :haha:
> 
> My doctor has been doing this for over 20 years..:smug: I have faith and confidence in him hoping he knows what he's talking about and I wont have like a 9 pounder :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I was 6lb something, DS was 8lb9oz, boys are bigger than girls too, so there's no hope for Sarah, lolClick to expand...

:rofl: you are so mean haha! :winkwink:

saying that my sister was 9lb6 and both my brothers were 8.4 and 8.6 but they do have different dad to me, and his family grow bigguns! no idea about harriet though all the other babies in the family are small haha x


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:
Stop scaring me!! I was like 7lb even.. I don't want a giant baby!! My doctor says I couldn't handle one :cry:


----------



## Angielove

Aww I have a small figure and was pretty much underweight, so i wouldn't of been able to handle a big one either. (; 

my brother was like 9 lbs tho ! xD


----------



## sarah0108

i was too hun ^^

x


----------



## sarah0108

i feel crazy because im kinda hoping i have a big baby boy haha, not sure why i just imagine this big chunky little lad :cloud9:..


PLUS im just guessing he will be big so he HAS to be because iv only bought 0-3 haha x


----------



## flutterbywing

Sarah, get a pack or asda first size gros JIC, they are anly like £3.75, and you can't guarantee he'll be big, DD was over a lb lighter than DS


----------



## sarah0108

really? how big were they?
well we have a couple of newborn white stuff like vests and baby gros but they are in a box atm, im gonna keep them but just not put them out just in case he is little. IF hes smaller i suppose i can always go shopping when hes born llol x


----------



## flutterbywing

Jak was 8lb9.5 Summer was 7lb8.5


----------



## JoJo16

i was enormous at the end of my pregnancy so i thought baby was going to be huge so i didnt really buy any new born stuff it was all 0-3 she wieghed 7.12 and i had to get loads of new born and shes still in that now and shes 5 weeks old even though shes the weight for 0-3 shes just little!! i almost lost her when i tried to put her in 0-3 lol


----------



## KrisKitten

i dont get the point in newborn, and even 0-3 tbh, outfits, like jackets and trousers and t shirts.
At that age its just so much easier for nappie changes and CONSTANT napping to keep in sleepsuits/babygro's :shrug:
xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

KrisKitten said:


> i dont get the point in newborn, and even 0-3 tbh, outfits, like jackets and trousers and t shirts.
> At that age its just so much easier for nappie changes and CONSTANT napping to keep in sleepsuits/babygro's :shrug:
> xxx

Agreed, Summer had a few dresses because it was sooo hot when she was born, but other than that they lived in gros for the first 3-6 months probably


----------



## sarah0108

yeah i plan on putting max in baby gros and vest, all his 'outfits' are just patterned sleepsuits haha! harriet had dresses and stuff though because it was boiling when she was born, but the amount of times i took her out in just vests!!! so this time iv sworn hes having no outfits till 3-6 like jeans etc (unless theres a special occasion ikll dress him up, but i have no social life so that wont happen haha)

Harriets still in 3-6 though haa x x


----------



## Love Bunny

Yea see, I don't get it either :shrug: I don't think the egg's been out of a baby grow since shes been born!!! i cba with fussy clothes :rofl: x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:

harriet has a sleepsuit with a zip on and its THE easiest outfit to put on her, i love it. i wish all her clothes had zips instead of buttons haha i hate trying to hold her still while doing up fiddley stupid buttons! and i hate it when they put buttons on the back of clothes and on the shoulders.. so awkward!

cant wait till summer when i can just slip a dress over her head haha :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was classed as underweight for my height .. but i had a 8lb 6.5ozer lol he wasnt exactly *small* LOL .. spose my body just adapted to his size .. i dont know how i managed to have him naturally tbh lol

As for clothes i put mason in proper clothes if i go out somewhere lol cause i dont really want him going out in a sleepsuit :haha: if that makes sense .. but when hes in house usually just keep him in a sleepsuit .. i hate the the buttons aswell but most things have the press studs or buttons! which is annopying and mason hates me changing him as it is he proper screams lol so best to do it as quick as poss :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

its crazy isnt it. my MW was always on at me to make sure i was eating well it was annoying but i blame the fact i ate loadsa junk in the third tri as to why she was big :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree i think thats why he was so big lmao i started to eat loads and now im back to how i used to be hardly eating :shrug: think its more i hardly have any time to eat which is bad lol


----------



## sarah0108

i think its just pregnancy that makes you eat tbh, once harriet was born, like you said i didnt eat much either i just didnt feel that hungry. and i can bet i definately wont have time to eat once this one's born :rofl:


----------



## flutterbywing

I think I ate alot more with Jak, with Summer I was really concious (sp) of how much I ate, because I gained soo much with Jak, might have been why she was smaller

Sleepsuits start to be a pain to put on when they can walk, Summer runs away while I'm trying to get them on.
Most clothes are a pain too until they start helping though tbh


----------



## sarah0108

i think iv eaten more this time around but im moving around much more this time and getting less sleep and more tired etc so not sure if that will make a difference, i am eating different foods to what i was before though.


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

sarah0108 said:


> xxxleeleexxx said:
> 
> 
> lol, thank god she is a slow gainer now!!
> 
> bless her shes gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> my LO started out bit too, but shes also a slow gainer although she wasnt to start with :rofl:
> 
> i reckon my little boy is gonna be like 10lb lol
> 
> did anyone realise she'd be so big hun? x x xClick to expand...

we were pretty sure she was gona be big but only like 10lbs!!


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

omg. think....if i have a second baby, it could be bigger than Chloe...omg could come out weighing a stone!!! LOL


----------



## sarah0108

would they induce you early if you had another? x x


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

it would be another c-section and loads of growth scans...even tho those can be out by 2lbs! i would like to have a VBAC tho, but only if i had a baby that was less than 10lbs!! only problem is i dont know if i would progress further than the 8cm i went this time


----------



## nicholatmn

:shock: I feel so sorry for you back!! :( that's a heavy baby! lol


----------



## KrisKitten

^^^^agreed! xxx


----------



## AngelzEye

Firstly, I have to say everyone looks great in their pictures :)
And I hopefully will be so lucky... however if nature doesn't agree with me I do have a fully iron boned corset that says otherwise :).
I don't exactly have a giant bump at the moment, 2 weeks ago it was basically "tiny bump" but now its plumped itself up to be a bit more of what you would expect, but still neat enough. (My boobies on the other hand are a different story having gone F - JJ... pain!) But oh noes, I was 9lb 10oz, and my brother was 10lb 1oz... I am going to have a giant baby lol & I think it might be growing in my boobs lolxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

:haha:


----------



## Jas029

AngelzEye said:


> I think it might be growing in my boobs lolxxx

:rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

AngelzEye said:


> Firstly, I have to say everyone looks great in their pictures :)
> And I hopefully will be so lucky... however if nature doesn't agree with me I do have a fully iron boned corset that says otherwise :).
> I don't exactly have a giant bump at the moment, 2 weeks ago it was basically "tiny bump" but now its plumped itself up to be a bit more of what you would expect, but still neat enough. (My boobies on the other hand are a different story having gone F - JJ... pain!) But oh noes, I was 9lb 10oz, and my brother was 10lb 1oz... I am going to have a giant baby lol & *I think it might be growing in my boobs* lolxxx

:rofl:!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Ahh! Im still TTC and terrified ill have a HUGE baby, lol. I was 10lbs when I was born, my dad was 11lbs and my paternal grand dad was 13lbs! I am not sure how big my OH was but his daughter was 9lbs, so I guess its likely ill have a bigger baby. As long as its healthy tho, right?


----------



## sarah0108

doesnt necessarily mean baby will be big hun :D

we were all small babies and LO was a biggun aha, so baby might be totally opposite x


----------



## sarah0108

but yeah healthy is the only thing that matters :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

wow everyone one looks so amazing.. i really hope im the same. Doubt it though lol. 
I posted a thread last night about a post pregnancy tummy wrap? I hadnt heard of it before until i saw it and wondered what everyone thought about it?


----------



## xgem27x

mrs.stokes said:


> Ahh! Im still TTC and terrified ill have a HUGE baby, lol. I was 10lbs when I was born, my dad was 11lbs and my paternal grand dad was 13lbs! I am not sure how big my OH was but his daughter was 9lbs, so I guess its likely ill have a bigger baby. As long as its healthy tho, right?

Bigger the better!! Might hurt more but a like you say, healthy baby is whats important! I'm so worried my twins are going to be too tiny, you hear so many stories of twins in special care, just hope they will be OK! xx


----------



## sineady

*im being brave & adding mine  sooo first piccy is a few days before i dropped! then 2 or 3 weeks post pregnancy crnt remember which!!! then today soooo basically 5 weeks*
 



Attached Files:







Photo0042.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 86









Photo0124.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 94









Photo0160.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 101


----------



## brandonsgirl

wow hun you look great.. any tips or advice?


----------



## sarah0108

gosh you look amazing!!
jealousss over here haha x


----------



## flutterbywing

You look amazing!


----------



## Jas029

sineady you look amazing!! :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

sineady you look great!!


----------



## sarah0108

damn i cant wait to attempt at getting my body back! feel like i have been pregnant for years!! well i kinda have..

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> damn i cant wait to attempt at getting my body back! feel like i have been pregnant for years!! well i kinda have..
> 
> x

:haha::haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:winkwink:

Im saying no to sex once Max is here :rofl: NO MORE BABIES!! x


----------



## KrisKitten

just say no sarah!
JUST SAY NO 


i love that slogan :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha:

i shall do! im going to wear knickers that say 'NO!' on :rofl:

and also..

a t-shirt that says 'fuck off!' :hissy: grr i wont go into why ;)


----------



## annawrigley

sarah you are the pregnancy veteran :smug:
and lmao @ the NO knickers


----------



## sarah0108

:winkwink: x


----------



## KrisKitten

no knickers...how naughty...:winkwink::haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: KRIS... no naughty talk infront of the bumps :haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

who me?
:shrug:

dnno wat ur on about......:haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

meway im allowed, tommy asleep...is mummy time - mwahahah :muaha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: yes you!! x


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl: hahah "in front of the bumps", do not pollute the brain of my unborn child! :smug:


----------



## KrisKitten

* liesss!!!! *


----------



## sarah0108

haha!! loving the quote anna!

Kris there was something i wanted to ask you!! ;) i know this isnt the thread to ask but i dont care :haha: its about breastfeeding. :blush: seeing as your doing so well i want to ask a few questions etc if you dont mind.. i dont dare go over to BF section because i have no idea about anything! im just SERIOUSLY considering doing it this time round :)


:rofl: all we talking about is sex and boobs!!


----------



## KrisKitten

hmmm isnt that meant to be the blokes job?#
meh :shrug:
lol fire away sarah :mrgreen: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

i woud also like to point out that i was not the 1 gabbing about going commando *sough*anna*cough*....:haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: 

okay im aware everyone can read what we are saying so i wnt go into detail :haha:

but i was going to try it after Harriet was born but i was so exhausted and couldnt hold her and she was hungry so we just went straight for bottles andi always wish i tried it! so iv pretty much made my mind up that ill give it a go this time if i can but i just worry because.. does it take up like a LOT of time? because ill be on my own a lot with Harriet and Max so i panic he will be hungry and i wont be able to feed him whilst watching Harriet etc? and i also feel guilty about doing the best thing for Max that i never did for Harriet :cry: i know im strupid but i actually did get upset by it!! i kinda feel like if i breastfeed him its like they are being treated differently? i already feel bad that she wont get as much attention..

:blush: am i crazy!?


----------



## KrisKitten

ur not crazy 4 the giult thing, but tbh since iv had tommy i feel guilty for everything lol, dnno bout u but it just seems to go hand in hand with motherhood..always worrying lol.
Personally i LOVE breastfeeding, i rlly do, u get to sit and cuddle him while u feed him and its lovely. At first i spose its time consuming, well it was for me, he basically fed constantly for the first week or 2, but i was recovering from labour neway so it wasnt too bad rlly, after that i dont see the amount of attention it takes any different to bottle feeding tbh, xcept theres no making up the bottle, washing, sterilising etc, u just whip it out lol. Nowadays we dnt worry bout latch coz he knows what to do, 9 times outta 10 i just plug him in, prop my arm holding him up on a cushion and i can use the other to get on with things, (like checking BnB :haha:). 
I think the big thing with BFing is it is kinda tough in the 1st few weeks, but it makes up 4 it by making everythin so much simpler after lol...
im far too lazy to FF :haha: xxx


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: lol @ whip it out ;)

hopefully OH will be here once he's born but my mum works so cant really help me out much, Callum works on most of his days off college so i worry about not being able to do it all!
The bottle making can be annoying :haha: but if i were to FF him to it kinda wouldnt make MUCH difference because Harriet would still be having bottles too so... i duno!! i really want to try it but im scared of how she will be when ALL my attention will be on him?

and the guilt of treating one child differently will never leave me :rofl:

hopefully if i do, i can get my support from Bnb :D i dont have any family members i talk to that BF :wacko: x


----------



## flutterbywing

:hugs: Sarah, I felt guilty that I BF Jak longer than Summer, and that I didn't keep it up with both of them, I already feel guilty about not wanting to BF bump, but hunni, you can't let it consume you, give it a go, it's easier to switch from BF to FF than FF to BF.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Aw hun you cnt worry about it. She wont see it as special treatment or anything like that. I mean how do you know she would of liked BF anywyas? She may have preferred FF all along if you had tried it. And your LO on the way might prefer the breast more then the bottle. Dont beat yourself up about it. :) 
Hope that post made sence haha


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: thank you all!
i think i have made my mind up that im going to give it a go :D providing the birth and everything doesnt stop me trying :D

hopefully Harriet will just accept it all because shes so young? :rofl: who made parenting so hard ;)? x


----------



## brandonsgirl

i recommend this to everyone but honestly take a look at bump to breastfeeding. Its awsum and really helps to help you make sure mind up. You can get the DVD from your MW or can watch on NHS website i think.


----------



## annawrigley

i loved that dvd :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

me too. i knew that i wanted to breastfeed but watched that DVD really confirmed me wanting to do it and actually made me sort of excited about it haha.


----------



## annawrigley

same! it made me feel more confident about it as well, i didnt really know how to 'do it' before but now i feel like i could give it a good bash :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

and its not long for any of you girls before you get to try it either :happydance: your both so close to D-day now!! x


----------



## annawrigley

yayayayayayayay "D-Day" :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: Anna i cant wait to recieve that text saying he's here!!

i think ill actually jump up and down with delight!


----------



## sarah0108

Edit: okay maybe no jumping in my condition x


----------



## annawrigley

:D i cant wait to come on here afterwards and see my thread lmao xx


----------



## Jas029

D-Day just reminds me of dooms day.. 
I hope my labor isn't like dooms day!! :wacko:


----------



## sarah0108

Jas it wont be dooms day hun ;) 
and Anna.. your thread will be like 10 pages long with everyone saying how excited they are haha and then it will probably and up in a chat thread like this one :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

i will be ze most excited :smug:
D DAY HAS COME FOR JAS!


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: lucky bugger :D

god i have so long to wait until im where you girls are, once rileys here.. Noah needs to hurry up and be here in a few weeks also :haha: x


----------



## Moorebetter

I have a question for all the wonderful ladies that have had their sweet peas!

I have a few strechmarks. and im not preggers yet. They arent the red ones just the light colored ones. do you think for those who got strechmarks that a tan would of helped hide them? 

When i do get peggers hopefully i wont get them. me being small i just know ill get them. im wondering if maybe i should try to tan and lay by the pool if i can maybe they wont be so red?? if that makes any sense..

I hope that when i have my little one ill be as brave as you lovely ladies!! :)

thanks


----------



## Love Bunny

To be honest with you, logically thinking, stretchmarks are damaged skin and by tanning your just damaging the skin even more :( ! Especially if you burn aswell! I noticed that stratchmarks and scars react to hot and cold anyway so if your hot they will go red and if your cold they usually go purple. The best bet is to use bio-oil and a few drops of pure tea-tree essential oil and rub it on the marks everyday before bed - the bio-oil helps fade them and the tea-tree helps heal the scar (redness normally means it hasn't stopped healing yet underneath the skin) I have scars nearly 3 years old that are still red so please note that they are still healing, even though they look like they have - they haven't. And tanning over them isn't going to help and the heat can make them itchy! I would use a higher factor sun lotion on scars and stretchmarks as the skin is broken, damaged and alot more sensitive than normal skin x


----------



## sarah0108

i find mine show more when its cold :(

the heat makes them a bit red but less purple haha! and fake tan didnt help the ones on my legs x


----------



## Moorebetter

Thanks ladies! Def answers my question


----------



## samsugar7

Ok ladies consider youselves honoured not even my OH has seen this belly. I have been covered up since 1min after LO's birth. 

I have included a pre pregnancy and a 8month post one for you all. I was 9st 7 in the first but am now 11st 5. I have lost 2st 6, finally i am alowed to train again (i wasnt supposed to as my iron levels were still too low and i kept on feinting). I dont expect to get back to pic 1 as my body shape has changed but i am aiming for about 10st 4. 

I hate being size 16 (no offence to anyone who is btw)

Sam x
 



Attached Files:







20052008178.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 47









P2041_18-02-10.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 56


----------



## brandonsgirl

your 8 month one looks great hun.. Hope i look that good after. 
Love the tats too :)


----------



## Jas029

God I haven't even seen my belly after the c-section I'm scared to look because if I see the wound or something I'm scared to think I'll be in more pain knowing what it looks like down there.. Like when you wreck on your bicylce and it doesn't feel that bad and you look and it's bloody or something and the pain kicks in bad then.. 

It's going to be horrible with the c-section scars and all the stretch marks :cry:
I don't even know how flat my stomach is right now I have the dressing band thing over it and it squeezes my tummy making it appear smaller while I have abunch of extra skin and fat coming out over the top of it or something....

Maybe in a week or three I'll have the guts to look :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww hun :hugs: Im sure it wont be as bad as you think. And even if it is then just remember your LO made a big appearance into the world that way :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe jas <3 don't look right away if you don't want to, I didn't look at my belly for a little while after giving birth and I didn't even have a c-sec lol untill I had to shower then I saw. lol
its all worth it even tho I miss the way my body use to look


----------



## trashit

c sec scars not bad hun, put it this way trousers cover it :) 
i just saw someone who'd given birth like a day ago today, she still had a big bump i was astounded lol! Looked like she had another baby growing! Lol xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

wow!
This is going to sound rather stupid but how long after birth do you 'deflate' so to speak lol. I know everyone is different but baby is ALOT of the bump so once baby is out wouldnt there be nothing to keep the bump? :S
Hope that wasnt too confusing lol. Tried to word is as best as i couold


----------



## KrisKitten

after tommy popped i litterally just had a pouch that continued to shrink over the next fesw weeks xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

after I had Quintin I still look 5 months pregnant for like a week. now I'm just fat! lol. 

brandonsgirl- your uterus has to shrink back to normal size. thats why some woman still look pregnant after giving birth.


----------



## trashit

my mum told me today that after she'd had my brother they didnt expell all of the placenta and she was having like ten showers a day confused why she stunk so bad, they found out they'd left a part of the placenta in and it had all died inside her, eww eww eww!! 
when she was telling me about what happens when the after birth comes out, how you look afterwards etc. I felt sad in a way that he'll no longer be there living inside of me, that ill no longer be breathing for him, does that make any sense? I hope im not just being crazy lol!xx


----------



## flutterbywing

trashit said:


> my mum told me today that after she'd had my brother they didnt expell all of the placenta and she was having like ten showers a day confused why she stunk so bad, they found out they'd left a part of the placenta in and it had all died inside her, eww eww eww!!
> when she was telling me about what happens when the after birth comes out, how you look afterwards etc. I felt sad in a way that he'll no longer be there living inside of me, that ill no longer be breathing for him, does that make any sense? I hope im not just being crazy lol!xx

Makes perfect sense, but he will still rely on you totally for quite some time!


----------



## trashit

probably for the rest of my life, i dont think boys ever grow up lol.


----------



## flutterbywing

trashit said:


> probably for the rest of my life, i dont think boys ever grow up lol.

lol quite true, my brother still needs his mummy and he's 20 and away at uni


----------



## sarah0108

brandonsgirl said:


> wow!
> This is going to sound rather stupid but how long after birth do you 'deflate' so to speak lol. I know everyone is different but baby is ALOT of the bump so once baby is out wouldnt there be nothing to keep the bump? :S
> Hope that wasnt too confusing lol. Tried to word is as best as i couold

mine was pretty much flat as soon as she came out!

but i think that was due to her size and my bump not being that big. plus i dont think there was a lot of water around her either.

it swelled a tiny bit after a few days when everything in side was shrinking etc though x


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh ok.. yeah i have alot of water and MW said that because its such a low bump my muscles kinda gave up :cry: so dont think i will be getting my figure back anytime soon after LO is born


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

you will hun
xx


----------



## sarah0108

agreed ^^ you'll get it back :hugs:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Jas029 said:


> God I haven't even seen my belly after the c-section I'm scared to look because if I see the wound or something I'm scared to think I'll be in more pain knowing what it looks like down there.. Like when you wreck on your bicylce and it doesn't feel that bad and you look and it's bloody or something and the pain kicks in bad then..
> 
> It's going to be horrible with the c-section scars and all the stretch marks :cry:
> I don't even know how flat my stomach is right now I have the dressing band thing over it and it squeezes my tummy making it appear smaller while I have abunch of extra skin and fat coming out over the top of it or something....
> 
> Maybe in a week or three I'll have the guts to look :haha:


i had stitches and when i looked at mine i was surprised it didnt look bad at all. althought i felt taking the bandage off i might like fall apart lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

i really hope so. I miss being able to bend and touch the floor haha


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:rofl: Trust me you will and you will be able to see your feet again ( don't hit me :D)

When I had aidan I looked down at my feet and was like Oh I havnt seen you in a long time
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha i know what you mean.. i have to move my leg forward just to see my feet :shock: And when i bend down i look like some kind of duck that cant waddle properly lol. Not good :p


----------



## flutterbywing

Wow, Brandonsgirl, 1 day!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah i know cant wait. When he is here i will be happy to have LO, have been worried LO will come before but im happy now haha.


----------



## flutterbywing

awww I bet, looks like he'll be back in time, yay

Whats your name, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: oh those were the days!!

cant believe i have to look forward to not being able to move again :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

flutterbywing said:


> awww I bet, looks like he'll be back in time, yay
> 
> Whats your name, if you don't mind me asking?

Jemma :) If you were talking to me lol :dohh:


----------



## flutterbywing

brandonsgirl said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> awww I bet, looks like he'll be back in time, yay
> 
> Whats your name, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Jemma :) If you were talking to me lol :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes I meant you :D

Nice to meet you!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Nice to meet you too! :) Whats your name?


----------



## flutterbywing

Hanna, it's in my siggy :winkwink:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hanna... do you have msn? if you do PM me it pleaseee =] xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh so it is :dohh: lol


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeaaah me too hann!


----------



## Snowball

Can I share mine? I'm a bit older (24 :blush:) but I've been on a long journey to try and regain my body a little after having Ozzie, our 4th baby. Still got a stone to go before my holiday in June.

Here's just before he was born

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/Snowball_1985/Elvis/231020093249-1.jpg

3 days PP

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/Snowball_1985/Progress/041120093343-1.jpg

9 days PP

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/Snowball_1985/Progress/101120093465-1.jpg

12 weeks PP

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/Snowball_1985/Progress/050220105127-1.jpg


----------



## Jas029

purple_kiwi said:


> i had stitches and when i looked at mine i was surprised it didnt look bad at all. althought i felt taking the bandage off i might like fall apart lol

Yeah my mom tells me it doesn't look bad at all it just looks like a little smiley face or something :haha:
I'm still scared to look.. today I was standing infront of a mirror topless but had a binder over my belly so I only saw the top part of my stretchmarks coming out and I can just imagine what it looks like with all the stretchmarks and the incision.. Ugh.. No bikinis for me :haha:

I just weighed myself as my dad discovered there was a scale built into my bed and I'm 176!! I was 180 Wednesday before I went into labor and I had a 6lb 1oz baby.. WTH!!! :cry:

My parents tried to tell me it's probably just because I'm retaining ALOT of water (my feet and legs are still swollen up like big old balloons.. which makes it impossible because I'm suppose to walk abunch now and it's ALOTTTT harder to walk on extremely swollen feet!!)


----------



## KrisKitten

:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Bloody hell snowball! I remember how huge you were!! I remember seeing your pics and thinking WOW :shock: !!! :D you've done soooo well going from that big to how you are now :hugs: you look great :D ! x


----------



## flutterbywing

:hugs: Jas, it will be water, it will go in a week or 2 I would think hun

Snowball, wow you look amazing, your doing really well!


----------



## Blob

Well figures i will add mine up :dohh:

Poor quality as they were taken on my phone :blush:

I'm also preggers here ha ha ha!! I will try and find the ones that are me JUST after having her but i'm not quite sure where they are...
 



Attached Files:







phpFjcUckPM.jpg
File size: 100.5 KB
Views: 51









phpdy2nu8PM.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Love Bunny

OMG! WHat on earth have you been talking about woman! You look GREAT! And theres you making out like you were a right heffer and we were all feeling sorry for you :rofl: NO SYMPATHY FOR YOU!! You look too good :haha: x


----------



## annawrigley

Blob said:


> Well figures i will add mine up :dohh:
> 
> Poor quality as they were taken on my phone :blush:
> 
> I'm also preggers here ha ha ha!! I will try and find the ones that are me JUST after having her but i'm not quite sure where they are...

:shock: you look great!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I had 14 months to get back to shape though!!! Plus i am a right heffer now apparently this baby like mcds WTF I've never eaten one in 5 years as i think they are gross :nope: 

I think it took me like a year to look pretty much the same just with NO tone :cry: :cry: But i was lucky but i think that BF helped with that.


----------



## KrisKitten

omg, u getting married in a week?
just saw ur ticker...congrats! :D
nd ur lookin goood hun xxx


----------



## Blob

Uh not as good as you missy :sulk:

Its crazy beans i cant believe i'm 21 with a toddler and preggers and getting married :shock: What the hell am i going to do later??


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: beats me....


Save the universe?


----------



## hopeandpray

trashit said:


> my mum told me today that after she'd had my brother they didnt expell all of the placenta and she was having like ten showers a day confused why she stunk so bad, they found out they'd left a part of the placenta in and it had all died inside her, eww eww eww!!
> off topic but your mum was lucky she's ok! this is the reason that so many women used to die after childbirth, they didnt really understand about placenta so often it would stay in there and actually kill the mother!


----------



## KrisKitten

lol - sit back and relax?
Pah! ur a mum!
shall never run out of stuff to do :haha: xxx


----------



## samsugar7

brandonsgirl said:


> your 8 month one looks great hun.. Hope i look that good after.
> Love the tats too :)

Thank you 

Sam x


----------



## sarah0108

you all look so good!

seriously my bump is just fat :haha: i eat too much junk :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

ew @ placenta dying inside you :sick:


----------



## Love Bunny

:sick: omfg.


----------



## Jas029

I never got to see my placenta :(
After the c-section and I was still numb from the spinal tap and laying flat on my back my cousin pointed to something out of my view and asked the nurse what it was and she said "Oh, that's her placenta." She's like.. "...That's what I thought.." she looked a little.. disturbed after that :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha lol
And ewwww to placenta dying inside of you. Now im worried and am going to ask..'you got all the placenta right?!?!?!?!'


----------



## nicholatmn

OMG :sick:


----------



## Blob

My friend at babygroup had to go back into hospital the other week for an op as they thought they had missed some :dohh:

Yea but by the time i'm like 40 they'll have moved out and Robin and i will just be like so.......... :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh my stars, so I was sitting here looking at dresses cause I have a wedding to go to in April well, I remember my legs are COVERED in stretch marks. what the heck am I going to wear? long dresses don't normally look good on me cause im only 5'1 but do I wear a pantsuit? lmao ='(


----------



## sarah0108

Rome i have the same problem :cry: last summer i was sooooo HOT in my jeans because i just wouldnt wear shorts or anything because of my stretchies :(

it'll be the same this year too. *sigh*


----------



## flutterbywing

tights, not for the summer, for the wedding, I don't know if you call them tights, sorry if you don't lol!


----------



## annawrigley

yea i was gonna suggest tights :thumbup: i wear tights all year round (unless its like unbearably hot.. but that doesnt tend to happen in england :haha:) cos my legs have horrible scars on them cos i used to always cut myself shaving then pick the scabs off (LOL nice i know) then shave over them again accidentally and cut them more then wait for them to scab and pick the scabs off again loool im a beautiful creature, this was years ago but theyve scarred really bad and i just have loads of big spots all over my shins.


----------



## brandonsgirl

i was going to say tights or leggins :thumbup:


----------



## JoJo16

i didnt get to see my placenta either but i saw them carrying it around in a bag like when you get a take away it looked pretty heavy!

im sooo not looking forward to summer wih my stretchies :( x


----------



## Blob

I found if i put some fake tan on you couldnt really notice...plus they will get better with time. I really hate mine they look like a cat has attacked my legs :nope: but if i put fake tan on nobody else really notices


----------



## KrisKitten

im always in tights coz i hae a ton of psoriasis scars on my legs...think u guys call em pantyhose?
They work wonders xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

Kris my legs have excema scars on its horrible :( 

and i found that fake tan did nothing to my stretchmarks :cry: 

maybe it was because it was when they were really bright? might work if i used it when they faded x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You guys look great. I know it's not your pre-baby bodies but you really do look good. (Not lying to make you feel better, don't worry!)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

update on my post preg-belly 

okay here is 

4 days before I gave birth, 1 week after , 9 days after, and last today 4 weeks and 2 days after
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100120_4.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 39









1weekpost.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 27









9dayspost.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 28









Snapshot_20100224_1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Love Bunny

Thats gone down brilliantly!! You can sooo see the difference :D ! I think I lost my "pouch" at about 3/4 weeks too, i thought it would never go :dohh: 

Just give it time :) you look great though!

x


----------



## Blob

:thumbup: Wow you're doing so well totally going down :)

I didnt find that fake tan made them vanish or anything but if you look closely you can see that loads of people have stretchmarks even if they're not preggers. :hugs: But tbh you just need to find something that doesnt make you selfconsious


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

I love your Tattoo Rome :D And your tummy is lookin fab considering you gave birth only 4 weeks ago!! :hug: xxx


----------



## sarah0108

agreed :thumbup: ^


----------



## KrisKitten

ill 3rd that :) xxxxxx


----------



## JoJo16

i thought i would come on here to see some pics. i went throught 10 pages and it was just you lot chatting lol :haha:


----------



## rwhite

PreggoEggo said:


> update on my post preg-belly
> 
> okay here is
> 
> 4 days before I gave birth, 1 week after , 9 days after, and last today 4 weeks and 2 days after

You look great! :thumbup: Your tummy's shrinking back so fast :) x


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

I dont look like half of you girlies even before i was pregnant......i think i have noooo hope. 
xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I actually prefur my stomach now to before. Its not flat but its shapely and I think men like real women better so dont be worried ladies xx


----------



## KrisKitten

LOL jojo :haha: xxxx


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> i thought i would come on here to see some pics. i went throught 10 pages and it was just you lot chatting lol :haha:

We're bad about that :blush:


----------



## trashit

you look fabulous Rome!! i hope i look even half as good as that 4 weeks after!! x


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i only just read about my mummas placenta, yeah it sounds like they were pretty rubbish with her in both her labours. The first one with me lasted four days, and she had every pain relief going but could still feel everything, oh and they didnt use a catheter then so you just had to have a bed pan put under your bum and piss into that, she filled up one within seconds and had to try holding the rest of it while they swapped it! Then my brother flew out, literally she was in labour like 40 mins, but they wouldnt believe her that he was coming until they checked and she was fully dilated. She almost had him in the lift! lol, then he shat on his way out so that coulda killed both of them and they left part the placenta in, niiice!! Not good experiences really.... Im glad its changed now! x


----------



## trashit

Aidan's Mummy said:


> :rofl: Trust me you will and you will be able to see your feet again ( don't hit me :D)
> 
> When I had aidan I looked down at my feet and was like Oh I havnt seen you in a long time
> xx

 
sorry, im just getting up to date with these threads (ive been using my mobile for the past few months and unable to read anything other than the latest posts :cry:) 

Thats funny! lol, i cant imagine how it will be to see my falange again! Ive missed her! :rofl: x


----------



## Jas029

:cry:
I looked back through all the pictures.. NONE of you look as bad as I do :hissy:

The stretchmarks are absolutely horrifying :cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Oh, sweetie! *hugs* I'm sure they'll get better. You JUST had him! *more hugs*


----------



## brandonsgirl

Kent is now a week old... wow where did the week go :shock: And i have to admit i suprised with how my belly is doing. I thought i woud going to be worse then hideous but its actually not that bad. Saggy and stretchmarks yes, but it could be a whole lot worse. Just gotta remember to do the exercises.. like pulling your bellybutton into your back type of thing. Everyone is looking great though, who knew our bodies could be so well made ;)


----------



## trashit

love the name sugar :) glad to hear you're doing so well!! i was shocked you had him so soon! xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

me 2, im still in shock that he is here... and one week old already :shock: 
Loving every moment with him though, well not so much the night feeds lol.. he loves sleeping on daddys chest and so wont settle untill he is there. Doesnt like sleeping on my chest unless he is getting boob :p 
Your LO should be here soon :)


----------



## Love Bunny

Boo hoo :'( I just found a pre preg pic where I was lovely and skinny :cry: Compared with now...

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC02385.jpg

^^^ I want this back :'( ^^^

:sick: LOOK HOW BIG MY FRIKKIN BOOBS ARE NOW !!! I WANT SMALL BOOBIES BACK :'( :'(

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC11617.jpg​


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: Hide that picture hun, I did it to myself after Grace was born too, looking back at bikini pictures and it got me REALLY down.... :(


----------



## Love Bunny

I forgot I even had it then I was clearing out my mobile phone memory stick earlier on and it snuck up on me :cry:

I WILL GET THIS BACK ! I WILL I WILL I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

:thumbup: , i'm determined too...joined the gym a few weeks ago, not feelin massively different yet though, need to do more toning! You will get there one day, my mum had me and my 2 siblings and she looks fab for almost 50 :thumbup: , i'd happily have her body!! So it can be done :flower:


----------



## KrisKitten

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
U only had karma 5 mns ago :), ull be back to pre preg in no time xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0929.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0930.jpg
*1 week after*
eek feels weird posting in here and not bump thread. i still look pregnant tho lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look great, that be gone in like a week or two


----------



## bbyno1

noo u dont! i hope i come out looking like that after a wk! lol x


----------



## sarah0108

ANNA!! you look AMZINGGGG im jealous haha x


----------



## flutterbywing

OMG Anna, so not fair, you'll be back to pre preg in another week


----------



## Youngling

I am very jealous!!
If i look like that after birth I will be very very gratefull. *praying to god*
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

anna i am insainly jelous that you dont have stretch marks... 
Im hoping my belly looks better soon lol will have to post a picture.


----------



## trashit

wouldnt post a picture of mine if my life depended on it,
its enough to scare small children :haha:


----------



## Jas029

It's been 3 weeks and mines still absolutely horrific :cry:

Anna you look incredible.. In just another week you'll be back to your old bod :cry:


----------



## Love Bunny

Well done anna not that you've had to do much :lol:

I've been busting my ass for 2 weeks now....

LOST HALF A STONE !!!!!! :happydance:

Only a stone to go :D :D :D

x


----------



## brandonsgirl

When did everyone start doing small exercises? 
I have been doing the 'pull your bellybutton towards your back' exercise but really want to get my body back. I know they all say wait untill your 6 week check up but its it completely needed? Can i do some stuff now?


----------



## fantastica

Think maybe mild things? I don't know...tbh you're probs best to wait!

Read something about if you do it too soon and your stomach muscles aren't ready..it can do more damage than good and it wouldn't do anything for the appearance of yout stomach either!!

I don't know how to post pics :(


----------



## trashit

i just have a big jelly belly. i know its always gonna be saggy and full of stretchies now, ive accepted that..... you cant carry a ten pounder and not have lasting effects! :haha:


----------



## Jas029

I never thought I'd appreciate and miss my old body...


----------



## glitterbomb

trashit said:


> i just have a big jelly belly. i know its always gonna be saggy and full of stretchies now, ive accepted that..... you cant carry a ten pounder and not have lasting effects! :haha:

he is so cute and chubby in your siggy pic!!!


----------



## Love Bunny

HULA HOOPING AND POI!!!

Seriously! it does wonders! I do both for about 3 hours a day its great for your arms and whipping your butt into shape!!


----------



## lily123

ANNA :O You look amazing hun! I hope i look like that a week after when it's time for me to have baby girl... If i wish hard enough maybe :haha:
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

omg 
anna you look amazing ! if my bellys even half like after that ill be happy
x


----------



## KrisKitten

anna u look fantastic!
all pert and shiz :lol:

Lol jess iv bin a major fan of hula hoops since yr 6...it used to be for fun then i read somewhere about them keeping ur waist in check so yups!
I loves the hula...:D 
I have a cheapy yellow one from primary school and a nice heavy white n red one i use now...cant bring myself to let go of the yellow one lol xxx


----------



## trashit

well i have a saggy horrible disgusting tummy BUT i am proud at how much its gone down if you compare the two... 
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/26816_10150113732295106_572370105_1.jpg
about 2 days before having him.

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/DSCF0021.jpg
11 days after having him.



God i feel brave now. lol. dont lie, i know its hideous but just wow at how much its gone down!


----------



## KrisKitten

omg ellie it looks like someone has litterally popped it with a pin :haha:

youll be looking gorgeous in no time hun :) xxxxx


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> well i have a saggy horrible disgusting tummy BUT i am proud at how much its gone down if you compare the two...
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/26816_10150113732295106_572370105_1.jpg
> about 2 days before having him.
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/DSCF0021.jpg
> 11 days after having him.
> 
> 
> 
> God i feel brave now. lol. dont lie, i know its hideous but just wow at how much its gone down!

You look bloody great for having had a 10lber in there! :thumbup:
:hugs: It will shrink heaps more before you know it x


----------



## trashit

makes me laugh looking at the 40 weeks one and how large i was. i still insisted he was an 8 pounder :lol: x


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> makes me laugh looking at the 40 weeks one and how large i was. i still insisted he was an 8 pounder :lol: x

In a way, it must actually be less nerve wracking handling a 10lb baby as opposed to say a 6lber - not quite so fragile seeming! :) OH has said he would quite like a bigger baby...hmm, yeah, if he's giving birth to him then that's fine by me :rofl:


----------



## trashit

:haha: that made me chuckle. The doctor i saw today said i have given him the best start to life with him weighing 10 lbs bc bigger babies are healthier so that made me feel good for once, ive felt quite terrible about him being so large, i didnt eat that much during preg so its a mystery. My mum says its genes (my mum and dad and me were all 9 pound something babies) Sorry for rant lol. I do feel alot more confident with him being bigger, he has control of his own head so i dont feel scared when im holding him so much lol x


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> :haha: that made me chuckle. The doctor i saw today said i have given him the best start to life with him weighing 10 lbs bc bigger babies are healthier so that made me feel good for once, ive felt quite terrible about him being so large, i didnt eat that much during preg so its a mystery. My mum says its genes (my mum and dad and me were all 9 pound something babies) Sorry for rant lol. I do feel alot more confident with him being bigger, he has control of his own head so i dont feel scared when im holding him so much lol x

Definitely :thumbup: Well he certainly doesn't look sickly! He's gorgeous hun :cloud9: Though of course you know that!

I think genetics do somewhat come in to play. Wish I knew how much my parents weighed...I know OH was 8lb something. I was only about 3lb something as I was born at 32 weeks so god knows what I would've weighed.

It will be interesting to see how big my one turns out. The midwife's estimated 7 and a half lbs after saying he'd be small...sounds pretty average sized to me! I'm determined he's going to be 6lb because of how small I'm carrying :shrug: Who knows, I'm just damned impatient to find out now.

That's awesome that he's got good neck muscles already, I'm worried about the floppy head-ness. And the fontanelle :? Knowing me I'll stick my finger in there accidentally :rofl:

Sorry for my rant, I got a bit carried away :blush: The boards are so goddamn quiet at the moment..


----------



## trashit

Everyone comments on how strong his head is, he lifts it right back to look at you and can even turn it if his face gets too hot on one side when hes laying on my chest lol he is positively cute. He also has good control of his eyes, they dont wobble around like some new borns.

I'd say 7lbs was average too? Most babies i hear of are around the 6 pound 11 mark? But maybe that's just me lol. 

The boards are quiet, although its nearly 1 AM here so no wonder. I shouldn't be up, but i'm waiting for Jude to wake up for his next feed so i know he'll stay asleep for a couple of hours when i go up lol. He's a nightmare, he was up every hour for a feed last night :shock:


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> Everyone comments on how strong his head is, he lifts it right back to look at you and can even turn it if his face gets too hot on one side when hes laying on my chest lol he is positively cute. He also has good control of his eyes, they dont wobble around like some new borns.
> 
> I'd say 7lbs was average too? Most babies i hear of are around the 6 pound 11 mark? But maybe that's just me lol.
> 
> The boards are quiet, although its nearly 1 AM here so no wonder. I shouldn't be up, but i'm waiting for Jude to wake up for his next feed so i know he'll stay asleep for a couple of hours when i go up lol. He's a nightmare, he was up every hour for a feed last night :shock:

Aww he's a clever boy by the sounds of it :) See, he was just overdue because he wanted to make sure he had all his skills down before meeting everybody...:haha: yeah, newborns with lazy eyes always look a bit funny..

He could be any weight I suppose - my sister carried small too and had a 9lb something baby so anything's possible :shock: Though I would be concerned as to quite where he'd been hiding all that time...I certainly feel over full with baby right now though :|

Ahh that would make sense...darnit - it's only 2pm here so for obvious reasons I'm wide awake and full of energy.

:shock: Every hour, god he's a boobie monster isn't he?! That's really good though, at least you know he's getting enough. Must be a bit hard on the nipples if he's feeding that much though :hugs:


----------



## Love Bunny

10 weeks PP

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC11862.jpg​


----------



## rwhite

Love Bunny said:


> 10 weeks PP
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC11862.jpg​

You look great hun, shrunk right back down to pre-preg :thumbup: Well done :)


----------



## trashit

you look fabulous! and you still have your linea nigra? i keep wondering when mine will disappear lol.

Ahh that must be why he was overdue :lol: I bet your LO is as clever then being 5 days over, :dust: for you!
Its a guessing game how much they'll weigh, i knew someone who carried really small but had 9 pounders every time! So you may have a big baby! x


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> you look fabulous! and you still have your linea nigra? i keep wondering when mine will disappear lol.
> 
> Ahh that must be why he was overdue :lol: I bet your LO is as clever then being 5 days over, :dust: for you!
> Its a guessing game how much they'll weigh, i knew someone who carried really small but had 9 pounders every time! So you may have a big baby! x

I think he's just being lazy like his mum in all honesty :haha: And he's probably not here yet as I've been on my bum a whole lot lately :dohh: Probably should do something about that.. Thanks for the :dust: :hugs:

Gawd, it's funny thinking about stuff like that...from how I see it...you'd think your organs would take a beating if baby's squished in that far! :wacko:


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah its faded loads now!! haha dont think I got like that sitting on my arse lady ;) I've been busting my ass for weeks :rofl: ! x


----------



## Jas029

Ellie your stretchmarks look incredible :cry: soon you'll have to squint and stare to see them..:cry:

Jealous..
:nope:


----------



## trashit

i find it amazing how it all happens too.. i keep looking at stuff like the lines on his hands and thinking :shock: how did all that form in there in such a short time?! (although it seemed like a lifetime lol)
I've just been not eating which i know is NOT GOOD but im not in the mood for food at all which i take as an alright thing cos it means im not gonna pile on pounds :lol:
I WILL get out and start going on long walks, i just need to get my head around the exhaustion :lol:

Aww Jas, yours will fade in no time. I think its the light because mine are positively purple, they look like scars :| xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Aw ellie if ur not eating hun thats not gonna help with the tiredness..i was totally off food too but my mum foced me to eat at least one HUGE-ass meal every day 'look at ur belly...look how much is missing! You need to replace it...!'
:haha: my mum xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh!! i love looking here.. cause tbh you girls look so amazing.. 
i always get really down and people say ahh you'll be horrid after and look disgusting :'( 
then i look here, and all you girls look fantastic!! :) it gives me hope!!

+ anna where has it all gonee?! :O :O 
xxxxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah trust the less you eat the more you'll gain when you do! Your body will go into starvation mode so anything you do eat will be hoarded and stored. If you wanna lose weight and stay healthy, DONT skip brekkie, WHATEVER YOU DO! Even if its just a banana, it'll kick start your metabolism for the day and give you a much needed boost. As for throughout the day a small lunch and healthy snacks in between is great plus you won't get hungry if you don't gorge all at one time. Then if you have a big healthy dinner in the evening you'll be well away :lol: the beauty of being veggie is vegetables are a must to keep your vitamins up PLUS their healthy and yummy to boot! you can pretty much have as much as you like! :D x


----------



## trashit

i know i know but for some reason i only want ice lollies :shrug: i made a veg lasagne tonite but had to tend to little man so it went cold :( x


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> I've just been not eating which i know is NOT GOOD but im not in the mood for food at all

im the same! which just makes me more tired :(



allier276 said:


> anna where has it all gonee?! :O :O

i dont actually know :wacko:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha!! all i can sayy is your luckkyyy!! :D x


----------



## Jas029

I was the same way n had no appetite!(or when I did feel hungry I could eat like 2 bites and be full) Trust me.. it comes back!!
I lived off of graham crackers last few weeks..

My belly button almost looks normal again!! (well not really)

I guess I need to get some pics up.. 
*Lighting may make it appear better/worse then it actually is*....(But it's still horrible looking :nope:)
First two: 9 days PP
Second two:12 days PP(sorry bout the bra :blush:)

I need a new one obviously as it's been afew weeks.. only difference is my belly might be a little bit slimmer but the stretchmarks are still horrible :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 388.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 45









Picture 390.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 34









Picture 391.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 38









Picture 392.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 45


----------



## fantastica

trashit said:


> i know i know but for some reason i only want ice lollies :shrug: i made a veg lasagne tonite but had to tend to little man so it went cold :( x


hehe! when LO comes...think it's quite rare to eat a warm meal!!! x


----------



## lily123

Jas don't worry about your stretch marks hunni, think of them as war medals ;)
They'll have faded in no time, you only had him 5 minutes ago woman! :)
xxxx


----------



## Jas029

lily123 said:


> Jas don't worry about your stretch marks hunni, think of them as war medals ;)
> They'll have faded in no time, you only had him 5 minutes ago woman! :)
> xxxx

:hugs:
It's been over a month and they're still the same color they were when I was pregnant! 
Big, bright & bold..:nope:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

My stretch marks havent faded either yet and i had my LO a while ago so god knows when they will bye bye bikinis! :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Its almost a month since LO was born and although it isnt as bad as it was i still have an outie!! Ive always had an innie and then got an outie whilst pregnant and still have it :growlmad: Someone please tell me that it goes back to normal in time?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Jas don't worry about your stretch marks hunni, think of them as war medals ;)
> They'll have faded in no time, you only had him 5 minutes ago woman! :)
> xxxx
> 
> :hugs:
> It's been over a month and they're still the same color they were when I was pregnant!
> Big, bright & bold..:nope:Click to expand...

mine still haven't faded, :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> you look fabulous! and you still have your linea nigra? i keep wondering when mine will disappear lol.

i still have mine,


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I wonder how long they take to fade? I'm off to search for some answers... be back in a bit.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

So far I'm finding anywhere from 8mo to 1.5yr pp...


----------



## trashit

my mum said its about a year :wacko:
omg, i cant live for a year with a belly like this, it literally scares the shit outta me its that ugly! :rofl:
altho my stretchies are SLIGHTLY fading already.... so thats one thing to be excited about!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

that's what i'm finding everywhere I look. Takes about a year to get back to "normal"


----------



## ClaireNicole

Heres my comment about stretchies because I had a baby at 16 and I know how WEIRD it is dating after that and being afraid to show your tummy! I really had a boyfriend that called them battle scars! The only person in the whole world that ever said anything negative was my sister who was like OH MY GOD... but she used to be that kind of person lol now she just had my nephew and she KNOWS. They just become part of who you are! And they fadeish over time. You can barely see mine from the first time around and they were as bad as the worst on this post.... or worse! Now I'm waiting for my new set lmao!!! You ladies look amazing!


----------



## casann

Jas029 said:


> :cry:
> I looked back through all the pictures.. NONE of you look as bad as I do :hissy:
> 
> The stretchmarks are absolutely horrifying :cry:

Same:( i'm just one big stretchmark! And i now have an enormous stomache:( i'd never dare post a picture of me now i look hideous. X


----------



## casann

all you girls look great though :) x


----------



## KrisKitten

My belly buttons back in now :)
Took a little while but iv got an innie kinda...xxx


----------



## Jas029

My belly buttons just been like this giant crater it was a MAJOR innie for the first week or so it was just this giant gash in my belly :haha:
Now it's starting to look a little more normal...

I'm still 157lbs.. I was 180 when I was pregnant.. Gained 50 pounds during my pregnancy.. 
23lbs lost.. 27 more to go :cry:

It was messed up.. just a few days after giving birth I was like 177? (I'd have to look back at my posts to confirm) when I gave birth to a 6lb 11 1/2oz baby! Yet I'd only lost like 3lbs giving birth?!

It was screwed up :wacko:


----------



## AngelWings21

I HATE my belly! The stretch marks suck!!! :sad: and the bad thing is my son is 5 yrs old!! I cant really blame him anymore. Im scared to lose weight because I dont want to have sagging belly skin. I am 5'2 and weigh 182 trying to get down to AT LEAST 140 by the summer


----------



## rwhite

Hi ladies :) eek everybody's bubbas are so cute!

I had my little man, Lachie, on 23/03 weighing a surprisingly good 7lb11oz - must've been well tucked in there cause from looking at me full term you'd never think he'd be that size!

#1 - The the day before I had him
#2 - Side, 3 days PP
#3 - Front, 3 days PP
#4 - A little piccie of bubs :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0727.jpg
File size: 122.9 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0808.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0809.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 26









IMG_0782-1.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## KrisKitten

wow!
Congratulations hun!! xxx


----------



## rwhite

KrisKitten said:


> wow!
> Congratulations hun!! xxx

Thanks hunni :) I couldn't wait to post on here hehe it will be cool to see the changes in my tummy (there doesn't look like much of one from the pictures, but I swear it's smaller than that! :rofl:) over the next few weeks!

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Lachlan is soo cute :D xxx


----------



## rwhite

KrisKitten said:


> Lachlan is soo cute :D xxx

Hehe thanks hun, I was thinking the same about Tommy earlier today when I saw a pic you'd posted - he is so gorgeous, stunning infact :D Definitely going to break a few hearts when he's older!! :hugs: x


----------



## calais

My first pregnancy I was 47kgs to start ( I think 104 pounds) I gained 30 kgs (66 pounds) by 41 weeks. He was born 6 pounds 4 ounces.

Within 2 weeks I was back to pre pregnancy weight, I didnt exercise or anything but my sister was the same after 3 pregnancies (1 was twins)
I didnt take any pics of my stomach, or i may have but had a house fire so dont have that computer anymore.

Here is me at 39 weeks pregnant, the last photo i have that i took.
And a pic of me 7 weeks pregnant with my 2nd, so you can kind of have an idea of my stomach was a little bloated tho.
 



Attached Files:







39 weeeeks.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 30









7 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## JoJo16

omg everyone is looking great. i was brave enough to post lol i havnt even taken any!:haha: but i think i will seems as its 12 weeks on lol. x


----------



## rwhite

calais said:


> My first pregnancy I was 47kgs to start ( I think 104 pounds) I gained 30 kgs (66 pounds) by 41 weeks. He was born 6 pounds 4 ounces.
> 
> Within 2 weeks I was back to pre pregnancy weight, I didnt exercise or anything but my sister was the same after 3 pregnancies (1 was twins)
> I didnt take any pics of my stomach, or i may have but had a house fire so dont have that computer anymore.
> 
> Here is me at 39 weeks pregnant, the last photo i have that i took.
> And a pic of me 7 weeks pregnant with my 2nd, so you can kind of have an idea of my stomach was a little bloated tho.

Wow, you look absolutely great hun! Wouldn't even have been able to tell you've had a baby from the PP picture (even though you are pregnant in that one, you look fantastic). Is that good genes or what? :haha:

My mum was like that - dead skinny after having my sister, no stretchmarks or anything. Infact probably skinnier than I've ever been and I was always pretty slim before having bubs. Mum's just a meanie about my stretchmarks more than anything else cause she didn't get them :rofl:

xx Anyway, just wanted to say I'm impressed! Hope I can look half as good as that


----------



## rwhite

Sooo...I'm back :) Here is my last post:



rwhite said:


> Hi ladies :) eek everybody's bubbas are so cute!
> 
> I had my little man, Lachie, on 23/03 weighing a surprisingly good 7lb11oz - must've been well tucked in there cause from looking at me full term you'd never think he'd be that size!
> 
> #1 - The the day before I had him
> #2 - Side, 3 days PP
> #3 - Front, 3 days PP
> #4 - A little piccie of bubs :flower:

And here I am a week and a day PP, side and front shots...my boobie monster is certainly shrinking that tummy back down :shock:
xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0912.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0913.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## trashit

chuffing hell how lucky are you! you look fabulous!! xx


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> chuffing hell how lucky are you! you look fabulous!! xx

Remember I was teeny tiny while pregnant though! :rofl: And to think, I COMPLAINED about that. I'm shocked it's gone down this quickly to be honest though...I thought it would take at least a month before it looked anywhere near this small. I think the breastfeeding must be playing a part in it..

How's your tummy doing hun? x


----------



## Lauraxamy

rwhite said:


> Sooo...I'm back :) Here is my last post:
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :) eek everybody's bubbas are so cute!
> 
> I had my little man, Lachie, on 23/03 weighing a surprisingly good 7lb11oz - must've been well tucked in there cause from looking at me full term you'd never think he'd be that size!
> 
> #1 - The the day before I had him
> #2 - Side, 3 days PP
> #3 - Front, 3 days PP
> #4 - A little piccie of bubs :flower:
> 
> And here I am a week and a day PP, side and front shots...my boobie monster is certainly shrinking that tummy back down :shock:
> xxClick to expand...

You look GREAT, hope I look like that lol


----------



## Mellie1988

Hmmm, think I will take a pic tomorrow and do a comparison, need a boost to see i'm heading in the right direction, might help me get my ass in gear and loose the rest of the weight! 

Looking good everyone :)
x


----------



## trashit

rwhite said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> chuffing hell how lucky are you! you look fabulous!! xx
> 
> Remember I was teeny tiny while pregnant though! :rofl: And to think, I COMPLAINED about that. I'm shocked it's gone down this quickly to be honest though...I thought it would take at least a month before it looked anywhere near this small. I think the breastfeeding must be playing a part in it..
> 
> How's your tummy doing hun? xClick to expand...



Well to say it was the size of a whale 3 and a half weeks ago its not looking too shabby! :lol: Its alot less saggy now, its just like a tight rounded tummy! I need to get exercising tho, im too lazy! I wish i looked as good as you tho you lucky thing you!!
x
Is Lachlan pronounced Lacklan or La-ch-lan? I was looking at it trying to figure it out and thought why not friggin ask?! :haha: x


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> chuffing hell how lucky are you! you look fabulous!! xx
> 
> Remember I was teeny tiny while pregnant though! :rofl: And to think, I COMPLAINED about that. I'm shocked it's gone down this quickly to be honest though...I thought it would take at least a month before it looked anywhere near this small. I think the breastfeeding must be playing a part in it..
> 
> How's your tummy doing hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well to say it was the size of a whale 3 and a half weeks ago its not looking too shabby! :lol: Its alot less saggy now, its just like a tight rounded tummy! I need to get exercising tho, im too lazy! I wish i looked as good as you tho you lucky thing you!!
> x
> Is Lachlan pronounced Lacklan or La-ch-lan? I was looking at it trying to figure it out and thought why not friggin ask?! :haha: xClick to expand...

Yay glad to hear it's behaving and has tightened up :dance: You'll be back to pre preg in no time :hugs: And I very much doubt my tummy would be anywhere near this small this fast had I had a 10lber! You're doing well!!

And fair enough, too - it's pronounced Lock-lin :) And so Lachie is said as Lockie. I know that we're going to have all kinds of weird and wonderful spellings :lol: Oh dear...already had the backup midwife spell it Laughlin...can't STAND that spelling :wacko:

Oh well, that's what we get for not sticking to Oliver :blush:

xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

I got soo lucky i think

this is me pre pregnancy, 40 weeks and then the other two are 3 weeks and 1 day pp! 

Never would have imagined it would go back that fast!! xx
 



Attached Files:







belly.JPG
File size: 8 KB
Views: 541









bump 40 wks front.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 55









ig.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 53









ih.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 52


----------



## trashit

:shock: you look fab sugar!! your 40 week bump is so titchy!!

Ahh! It phased me for a while, i really like that, its gorgeous! And there probably won't be any other Lachlan's in his class either which is fab, im not a fan of common names! (can probably tell) :haha:
xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Not fair! I wish so hard that I'll be so lucky. My genetic just won't allow it. :cry:


----------



## Jas029

You look incredible... :cry:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Thank you ladies, i bet you's all look lovely too, remember it takes 9 months to get the way we did it so it wont happen overnight for everyone i was just suuuper lucky xx


----------



## trashit

nearly 4 weeks after :)
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/ELLIEBODY.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/ELLIEBODY3.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

wow ! it's really gone down ! 
your looking great

x


----------



## trashit

and you'll all be glad to know that my forceps scar isn't that big, i took a picture  :haha: xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ellie you've done so well you were huuuge with your 10lb buba xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Ellie!!! You look brill!! xxxx


----------



## katekatekate

Everyone looks lovely. I'll take a photo as soon as I have the time.:)


----------



## aimee_1691

wow at ellie, all u ladies look great but ellie ur bump was huge, so u have done really well, have u been dieting or anything? x


----------



## trashit

a pack of noodles a day :rofl: not intentional or anything i just dont feel up to it still! but its worked so hey ho! :haha: x


----------



## aimee_1691

lol awwww!! well done 2 u anyway  xx


----------



## JoJo16

ellie your looking really good! i can believe how quickly its gone down!!
i just realised i forgot to put a pic on last time  my stretchies are fading loads and i was convinced they wouldnt lol!


----------



## bbyno1

omg ellie where the hell did it all go:haha: looking greatt!!
and rockys mumma i would never of guesed by ur pic u was ever pregnant in the beginin lol figure 100% back to normal!x


----------



## nicholatmn

Wow! Everyone looks great! I'm going to look horrible for years after her birth! lol!


----------



## trashit

now i thought i would but i am quite proud of how it looks now, and i got 4 months til my festival, so 4 months to make it go back to normal hahhaa. x


----------



## aimee_1691

well ellie if u carry on the way u have been then ur gna be dissapearing before our eyes lol xx


----------



## JoJo16

i just want it to be toned im not that bothered about loosing the weight i put on.
and ellie i was really off food for a few weeks i only really ate something because i needed energy not because i was hungry the thought of food me made me feel sick lol. i still eat nowhere near as much now sometimes only have dinner.


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm gonna cheat and take a picture in the morning, i've had a huge dinner and chocolate brownie for afters hahaha, I feel fat!!! 

I still don't look half as good as any of you though :cry: I've lost most of the weight, my stomach just looks sooo saggy tho :( not that eating chocolate brownies helps that! & its easter and I have like 3 easter eggs, think I might donate them to my OH lol 

x


----------



## trashit

thank god im not alone! my mum keeps going mad at me but i just cant face food, it makes me feel sick!


----------



## lizardbreath

@ Trashit :WOW you are looking really Good for having a 10 pounder , Keep up the good work


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> and you'll all be glad to know that my forceps scar isn't that big, i took a picture  :haha: xx

you gonna show us that picture too :winkwink:

LMAO


----------



## Mellie1988

Here goes! Have added my pics from 3 months for comparison! 
Have lost almost a stone since the last pics were taken too....

What do you think? :blush::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







belly1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 26









belly2.JPG
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 21









belly3.JPG
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 13









100_2480.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 24









100_2486.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh & theres a clothed shot too :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







100_2478.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## trashit

i think you're looking absolutely fabulous!! you go girl :happydance:

and of course i am ;)


----------



## brandonsgirl

wow you look amazing hun. Looks like your stretchies have faded loads aswell :) you look so good :)


----------



## leoniebabey

Bumppppp since theres a few people due soooon & i want this to keep going 
:flower:


----------



## Akira

I can't get over how tiny peoples last bump shots were.........I feel like a whale!


----------



## AyaChan

ooo i completely forgot about this thread, thanks for bumping Leonie. Won't be long and I can post :D

xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

2 weeks after:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs465.ash1/25548_1445269734576_1318122853_1206863_4675319_n.jpg

Right now:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs445.snc3/25548_1445269774577_1318122853_1206864_6956564_n.jpg

haha: wearing the same pants!)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look great!
i look worse then that now :(


----------



## NeonCookies

Wow! you girls look A-mazing! =D


----------



## Maddiee

i'm going out on a whim here. i really dont wanna post it but then i do. figure that out :wacko:
haha 

37 weeks

https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab324/MaddieeCharlieeAnne/Copyof37Weeks.jpg

13 days after birth (today)
please excuse my back acne. i have no idea how it got there.

https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab324/MaddieeCharlieeAnne/13dayspostpartumedited.jpg


----------



## Lauraxamy

Almost 5 days PP, can't wait to get to work on toning it back up!
Excuse my messy bed hair and my pajamas, I took it first thing lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC10505-2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 96


----------



## Maddiee

my gosh laura. you bounced back well :D


----------



## Lauraxamy

Maddiee said:


> my gosh laura. you bounced back well :D

So have you Honey!


----------



## AyaChan

laura its just disappeared from you :D

I hope I'm like you :D

xx


----------



## Maddiee

I wish I was like her. Lol
unfortunately not.


----------



## rainbows_x

Laura you look amazing! :)


----------



## leoniebabey

wow both u girls look fantastic :D!


----------



## aob1013

Love_Bunny is inactive?!


----------



## leoniebabey

thedailymail said:


> Love_Bunny is inactive?!

Hmmm! How strange :wacko:


----------



## AyaChan

girls you can't discuss it, its against forums rules remember xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I know but weird still :) that's all im gunna say on the matter 

Backkkk to the topic  .. it's gunna be so werid posting a pic with no bump o.0


----------



## aob1013

Good point Sash, sorry :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> Love_Bunny is inactive?!
> 
> Hmmm! How strange :wacko:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anyway its 3 months tomorrow, so I decided to be brave and show off what i look like now .
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4964.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 37









CIMG4961.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 52


----------



## jen1604

You're looking great hon!!

And I love that tattoo xxx


----------



## aob1013

PreggoEggo said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> Love_Bunny is inactive?!
> 
> Hmmm! How strange :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Awww!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks , it needs some fixing up


----------



## amandad192

Just taken. 12 weeks after birth.
[URL=https://img686.imageshack.us/i/100423211538.jpg/][IMG]https://img686.imageshack.us/img686/6110/100423211538.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## aob1013

Amanda you look great! x


----------



## xprincessx

can't believe how wonderful all you ladies are looking so soon after giving birth!!


----------



## amandad192

thedailymail said:


> Amanda you look great! x

Thanks. I've been having a pretty rough time accepting my new body.
I've been on my exercise bike everyday for the past week and half doing anything from 5-10k. I hate my legs at the minute more than my stomach. My stomach isn't too bad just kinda wobbly and in need of some good toning..but my legs are covered in stretch marks. I thought I was never going to wear a skirt again, but yesterday I went to matalan and bought myself a denim skirt. (so I have to wear it.)

I guess I just have to accept that My little man gave me these stretch marks and I should be proud of them.

If I can get everything down below out to the midwives and doctors when I was in labour, then surely I can get my stretchies out to the world!


----------



## leoniebabey

wow you both look great!


----------



## Ablaski17

you guys look awesome im jealous! i need to get around to taking a picture!


----------



## Mellie1988

Amanda my legs are exactly the same, fake tan works wonders though! I have some instant fake tan, put that on my legs when i'm wearing a skirt/ 3/4 length jeans etc and they arent AS noticable...I can't wait for mine to fade, they are awful!! :cry: 

Btw your stomach looks great! & Rome your looking fab too :thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

I hate all of you :cry:


----------



## trashit

You're all looking so fabulous :)


----------



## Jas029

I don't look any different from like 2weeks PP..
Today.. 9 weeks after birth..
I still wanna cry everytime I get out of the shower and look in the mirror.. especially since right after the shower they REALLY stand out..
 



Attached Files:







Picture 432.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 50









Picture 433.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 80


----------



## leoniebabey

wow it's really gone down for how big your bump was and your stretchies are really fading !


----------



## futuremommy91

Aw hun :hugs:

Just remember that it's still very early days and it will take time. I'm sure your body will bounce back. Just remember that you had major surgery and it will take a while to heal.

Maybe cover up the bathroom mirrors with something for a bit? At least until you feel a bit more confident.


----------



## Jas029

Thanks girls :hugs:



leoniebabey said:


> wow it's really gone down for how big your bump was and your stretchies are really fading !

I guess you remember I wasn't small? :haha:
I first started getting stretchmarks on my belly at 30 weeks.. from there til birth it never stopped and they were like vines that just grew up my belly...
If you look back at my bump pictures my stretchies haven't changed a bit..

My mom says I got more then my fair share of stretchmarks :nope:


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah i remember when u posted with his weight and i was amazed that he was so small!

aww poor you :( are you using any creams to try and fade them, they will go over time :flower:


----------



## Jas029

Yeah I know! I was huge for his size 
And no.. I should be but :shrug:


----------



## leoniebabey

I suppose with a newborn putting cream on would be the last thing on your mind! Dont worry hun im sure they will fade on there own with time, you look great though especially for having a c-section !


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: Jas, someone once said to me, 9 months on...9months to get it off...your stretchmarks WILL fade, give it time :)


----------



## Mum2be0322

my stomach went down fast i'll post pics later


----------



## lily123

Wow.
I've gotta say girlies, in all honesty you've given me hope!
I think you all look lovely and have done so well, i seriously would be happy if my tummy looked like any of yours after giving birth :)
I can just tell i'm gonna be all wrinkly and it'll take me months and months and months :haha:
xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Lily youll bounce back in no time.
Jas it will get better hun, it apparently takes longer to recover from C sections coz its not the natural way so your bodies kinda like
:saywhat:
:haha:
Dont worry...in my opinion your looking pretty good considering your uber bump!!
xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

KrisKitten said:


> Lily youll bounce back in no time.
> Jas it will get better hun, it apparently takes longer to recover from C sections coz its not the natural way so your bodies kinda like
> :saywhat:
> :haha:
> Dont worry...in my opinion your looking pretty good considering your uber bump!!
> xxxx

Off topic, but I really like your new avatar pic! :D


----------



## rwhite

Everybody's looking lovely :thumbup: Don't worry, stretchmarks will fade. Of course, it takes longer if you don't use any creams but they do eventually pretty much fade in to oblivion! I remember I used to have awful ones allll over my bum from puberty. They were horrible :nope: But now you wouldn't even know they were there unless you took a microscope to my bottom :rofl: They shrink up and go the same colour as the rest of your skin so not all hope is lost! :hugs: Big hugs to anybody feeling down!!

Here are my contributions - First two piccies are at 1 month 2 days PP...hasn't changed too much in the past fortnight I don't think. Now I just have to exercise to get rid of the flab. Hmmm, finding the time will be interesting! :lol:

Third pic is side view from about a week ago - not much change, just thought I'd post it for comparison :shrug:

xx
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 26









002.jpg
File size: 98.6 KB
Views: 18









257.jpg
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## KrisKitten

Thanks nichola :):) xxx


----------



## MummyGooch

I don't really have any pp pictures from my son :cry: but I do have a pic of my tummy at 5 weeks pregnant this time round, so I suppose that counts as it's before I started to show. 

3 years 10 months post pregnancy, as you can see, I made no effort to tone up my stomach at all in that time :blush: 
https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac165/babygooch/DSC02041.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

You look fab mummy gooch....i'd be more than happy with a stomach like that :D no stretch marks or anything....lucky!!! xx


----------



## MummyGooch

Mellie1988 said:


> You look fab mummy gooch....i'd be more than happy with a stomach like that :D no stretch marks or anything....lucky!!! xx

Aww thanks Mellie, I've got plenty of stretchmarks on my boobs though lol. I've never had a really tight toned tummy so I think that may have helped in preventing them on my stomach :haha: Time will tell about this pregnancy though [-o&lt;


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You are all so beautiful!! Don't be sad. :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> your bodies kinda like
> :saywhat:
> :haha:
> Dont worry...in my opinion your looking pretty good considering your uber bump!!
> xxxx

:rofl: 
Didn't know my bump was "uber" :winkwink:
y0u 41w4y5 m4k3 m3 919913 (Might be a little rusty, I haven't leeted in months) 


rwhite said:


> Everybody's looking lovely :thumbup: Don't worry, stretchmarks will fade. Of course, it takes longer if you don't use any creams but they do eventually pretty much fade in to oblivion! I remember I used to have awful ones allll over my bum from puberty. They were horrible :nope: But now you wouldn't even know they were there unless you took a microscope to my bottom :rofl: They shrink up and go the same colour as the rest of your skin so not all hope is lost! :hugs: Big hugs to anybody feeling down!!
> 
> Here are my contributions - First two piccies are at 1 month 2 days PP...hasn't changed too much in the past fortnight I don't think. Now I just have to exercise to get rid of the flab. Hmmm, finding the time will be interesting! :lol:
> 
> Third pic is side view from about a week ago - not much change, just thought I'd post it for comparison :shrug:
> 
> xx

:hugs:
Thanks that made me feel a little better :)


----------



## rwhite

Jas029 said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> your bodies kinda like
> :saywhat:
> :haha:
> Dont worry...in my opinion your looking pretty good considering your uber bump!!
> xxxx
> 
> :rofl:
> Didn't know my bump was "uber" :winkwink:
> y0u 41w4y5 m4k3 m3 919913 (Might be a little rusty, I haven't leeted in months)
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Everybody's looking lovely :thumbup: Don't worry, stretchmarks will fade. Of course, it takes longer if you don't use any creams but they do eventually pretty much fade in to oblivion! I remember I used to have awful ones allll over my bum from puberty. They were horrible :nope: But now you wouldn't even know they were there unless you took a microscope to my bottom :rofl: They shrink up and go the same colour as the rest of your skin so not all hope is lost! :hugs: Big hugs to anybody feeling down!!
> 
> Here are my contributions - First two piccies are at 1 month 2 days PP...hasn't changed too much in the past fortnight I don't think. Now I just have to exercise to get rid of the flab. Hmmm, finding the time will be interesting! :lol:
> 
> Third pic is side view from about a week ago - not much change, just thought I'd post it for comparison :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> Thanks that made me feel a little better :)Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm glad - You look beautiful x


----------



## katekatekate

I dont have the guts to show mine! :(


----------



## Jas029

katekatekate said:


> I dont have the guts to show mine! :(

:hugs:
I showed mine and I'm sure yours isn't worse!
What'd your bump look like?


----------



## etcetera

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0327.jpg

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0329.jpg
4 days after


https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0344.jpg

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0345.jpg
6 days after



https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0357.jpg

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0358.jpg
2 weeks  i look normal again!!


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg you look so good!! 
x


----------



## ClaireNicole

etcetera said:


> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0327.jpg
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0329.jpg
> 4 days after
> 
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0344.jpg
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0345.jpg
> 6 days after
> 
> 
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0357.jpg
> 
> https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz241/omgxrachey/100_0358.jpg
> 2 weeks  i look normal again!!

I totally kind of hate you right now!:winkwink: YOU LOOK FABULOUS!!!!!!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## rainbows_x

Omg! etcetera you look amazing :| :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

14 weeks :(
 



Attached Files:







195.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 33









196.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 30









197.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Your tattoo still look really good!
your lucky.
I am hoping that mine tattoo still looks good after since it starts at my cest and goes down to my pants line.
When did you start to get stretch mark in your pregnancy ?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

they came at 16 weeks thick and fast :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

that's so soon.
I only have a few but I still have 10 more weeks to go.
I just hope i don't get any threw my tattoo,


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my one up my side is slightly stretched but i went quite big with bubs


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have gained 20 already and I know i will gain at least 10 more.
How much did you gain?
p.s you dont have to answer!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i honestly dont know how much i gained but i didnt go up a any dress sizes, but they did go a bit tighter i would say roughly about 10lbs


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I wish I only gained 10!
thats crazyy!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I didn't get marks on my side/belly till 30 weeks
fucked up my tattoo :(


----------



## Jas029

I started getting stretchmarks on my bump at 30 weeks.. And you can tell from my pics that they grew FAST in 9 weeks :cry:
Anyway.. I already had some on my sides pre-preg but now they are like uber stretched and noticeable and I got some on my lower back I think around 25? weeks.. They actually don't look so bad now.. Wish I could say the same about the others :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe<3 
its worth it tho, I look at my body and cry but look at Quintin and it doesn't matter.


----------



## amandad192

Mellie1988 said:


> Amanda my legs are exactly the same, fake tan works wonders though! I have some instant fake tan, put that on my legs when i'm wearing a skirt/ 3/4 length jeans etc and they arent AS noticable...I can't wait for mine to fade, they are awful!! :cry:
> 
> Btw your stomach looks great! & Rome your looking fab too :thumbup:

I thought tanning would make them look worse so I've not touched it and was planning on avoiding the sun. I've been wearing nude coloured tights with my skirt (I wore it out :D ) and they hide my stretchies a little bit.
Will be going shopping next week and buying some fake tan.

Any recommendations about what one to use. (Creams, sprays, gradual building ones? or maybe a sunbed..though I've never used one before and would be quite nervous going on one for the first time.)


----------



## Mellie1988

Sunbeds imo are a no no...they can cause cancer etc :(! 
Umm I have one by Rimmel, its an instant one...but the moisturisers that give you a gradual tan are great, johnsons do one thats pretty good!! 

x


----------



## leoniebabey

Yeah i'd steer clear of sunbeds, if they havnt bothered u before then it's better that you dont get into a habit of it !

There are loads of different fake tans but it can take a bit of trail and error before you find the right one, i've tried loads! The moisturiser ones are good and i think its garnier ? that ones quite good too


----------



## Ablaski17

MMM finally had the guts to put a pic up 
me 4 months pp ...Iam still VERY self concious​
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 130


----------



## Luke's_mummy

How can you be self concious! Theres nothing of you! Thats better than I looked pre pregnancy!


----------



## KrisKitten

:shock:
your _tiny_ hun! xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

i wish i looked that good pre preg! dont feel self concious hun you have an amazing figure!


----------



## nicholatmn

Ablaski17 said:


> MMM finally had the guts to put a pic up
> me 4 months pp ...Iam still VERY self concious​

:shock: I wish I looked like that even years before I got pregnant!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow you look great, a month from now, I'm deffo not gonna look like you! 
Im so jealous!



as for the girls with marks on your legs, I got them REALLY bad too , even my doctor noticed them :cry:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> wow you look great, a month from now, I'm deffo not gonna look like you!
> Im so jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> as for the girls with marks on your legs, I got them REALLY bad too , *even my doctor noticed them* :cry:

I hate when they point stuff like that out :(


One of my nurses taking care of me after I had Riley was checking my incision and was like "Oh it's looking really good and low! You'll be back in bikini's in no time!"
Did she not notice all the horrible stretchmarks less then an inch above my incision?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Ablaski17 said:


> MMM finally had the guts to put a pic up
> me 4 months pp ...Iam still VERY self concious​

wow if thats bad for you i would love to see your pre pregg pics, you look amazing, i dont think i was ever that tiny


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> wow you look great, a month from now, I'm deffo not gonna look like you!
> Im so jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> as for the girls with marks on your legs, I got them REALLY bad too , *even my doctor noticed them* :cry:
> 
> I hate when they point stuff like that out :(
> 
> 
> One of my nurses taking care of me after I had Riley was checking my incision and was like "Oh it's looking really good and low! You'll be back in bikini's in no time!"
> Did she not notice all the horrible stretchmarks less then an inch above my incision?Click to expand...

:dohh::haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wonder if this can be moved? :S


----------



## leoniebabey

^^ Good idea ! 
Maby ask the mods ? 
It's going to be so weird posting in here and not the bump thread


----------



## Ablaski17

AHH thanks alot girls!​


----------



## Vickie

moved to teenage parenting ;)


----------



## danniemum2be

This is me now, i still look like i have a bump and my stretch marks are awful i hate them sooo much!!!!!!

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1969.jpg


----------



## Jas029

danniemum2be said:


> This is me now, i still look like i have a bump and my stretch marks are awful i hate them sooo much!!!!!!
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1969.jpg

You barely have any stretchmarks though you should be happy! I'm absolutely covered :(
:hugs:Lookin' good hun.


----------



## danniemum2be

haha u wana see the front i will upload a pic but my hips have gone massive and i look enormous x


----------



## danniemum2be

My body is so embarrasing now :blush: this is a front view my stretches are just awful i hate then, my bikini wearing days are well and truely over and my hips have gone huge i look massive!!! i want my body back :cry: x

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1979.jpg


----------



## kimbobaloobob

there really not that bah hun, i have just one side of my belly :shrug: just covered in them but they will fade i pinky promise


----------



## Lauraxamy

Somehow my stretch marks have become more noticeable since my stomach has shrunk back :wacko: how does that workkk!

Me this morning, 2 weeks 6 days PP. 
https://i43.tinypic.com/357khnc.jpg


----------



## jovigirl93

Lauraxamy said:


> Somehow my stretch marks have become more noticeable since my stomach has shrunk back :wacko: how does that workkk!
> 
> Me this morning, 2 weeks 6 days PP.
> https://i43.tinypic.com/357khnc.jpg

You look great!
btw, congrats on your baby girl! Never got the chance to say congrats because I had my daughter almost 3 weeks ago, so Im barely on here anymore! So again, congrats :D


----------



## Jas029

danniemum2be said:


> My body is so embarrasing now :blush: this is a front view my stretches are just awful i hate then, my bikini wearing days are well and truely over and my hips have gone huge i look massive!!! i want my body back :cry: x
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1979.jpg

Still nothing compared to mine 

How do you wear jeans with a c-section? OUCH!
My mom thinks I might have a bit of a yeast infection because my scar still hurts/itches at points I cant even wear shorts with to much spandex or what ever around the waist for to long it digs into it and hurtssss:cry:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Jas029 said:


> Still nothing compared to mine
> 
> How do you wear jeans with a c-section? OUCH!
> My mom thinks I might have a bit of a yeast infection because my scar still hurts/itches at points I cant even wear shorts with to much spandex or what ever around the waist for to long it digs into it and hurtssss:cry:

my scar stillgets a weird burning feeling sometimes. and t itchs. weird but im like worried bout shaving down there lol im scared my hand will slip and ill like cut myself open :blush: i have far to much time on my hands lol i over think everything


----------



## Jas029

purple_kiwi said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing compared to mine
> 
> How do you wear jeans with a c-section? OUCH!
> My mom thinks I might have a bit of a yeast infection because my scar still hurts/itches at points I cant even wear shorts with to much spandex or what ever around the waist for to long it digs into it and hurtssss:cry:
> 
> my scar stillgets a weird burning feeling sometimes. and t itchs. weird but im like worried bout shaving down there lol im scared my hand will slip and ill like cut myself open :blush: i have far to much time on my hands lol i over think everythingClick to expand...

haha! I'm the same way about shaving.. I stay far away from the scar


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Jas029 said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing compared to mine
> 
> How do you wear jeans with a c-section? OUCH!
> My mom thinks I might have a bit of a yeast infection because my scar still hurts/itches at points I cant even wear shorts with to much spandex or what ever around the waist for to long it digs into it and hurtssss:cry:
> 
> my scar stillgets a weird burning feeling sometimes. and t itchs. weird but im like worried bout shaving down there lol im scared my hand will slip and ill like cut myself open :blush: i have far to much time on my hands lol i over think everythingClick to expand...
> 
> haha! I'm the same way about shaving.. I stay far away from the scarClick to expand...

i didnt think the scar was that low!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so many of you look so great, i still look uber fat and gross :'(


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hellooosss =]

heres the day before I popped
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/41WeeksFront.jpg

And this is today at 3 days PP
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7032.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7031.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7033.jpg

There we go =] Thats what i look like now xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

its going back nicely. and ur LO is adorable x x


----------



## trashit

Tis going back very nicely Alice. You're looking fab <3 xx


----------



## danniemum2be

trashit said:


> Tis going back very nicely Alice. You're looking fab <3 xx

lmao i had to double take then thought u said tits going back very nicely :rofl: made me laugh x x x


----------



## Lauraxamy

jovigirl93 said:


> You look great!
> btw, congrats on your baby girl! Never got the chance to say congrats because I had my daughter almost 3 weeks ago, so Im barely on here anymore! So again, congrats :D

Thanks, awh your LO was born the day after mine. Congrats to you too :D


----------



## Jayandbabygir

Right girls I want rid of my baby belly I have lost practically all of my baby weight. Im not to fond of my hips or the very bottom of my tummy!. 

Before having kayla I was a lovely size 6/8 and weighed *7stone 6lb*.

The week before having kayla I was *9stone 11lb* Omg that was the heaviest I had ever been didnt dear go near scales ever ever again!.

Weeks later I was brave enough to get weighed again I was 8stone 9lb I was getting somewhere ! :)

Heres me the week I got brave and weighed myself 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/IMG00052-20100209-1148-1.jpg

I was weighed yesterday at the doctors before being put back on the pill and Im *7stone 8lb* Wowowww I was in shock!!!!.

So I need help with tonning my tummy now is anyone else having trouble getting back into shape?. I hate my muffin top and love handles!! 

Here's some pictures I really want my old body back ready for the summer I would like to be happy wearing my clothes again. 

This was me like 6 hours after having kayla there was no mirrors to see myself so I took a picture.
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/IMG00124-20100226-0408.jpg

This was 2 weeks pp
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/IMG00257-20100310-1153.jpghttps://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/IMG00258-20100310-1153.jpg

And this was today :) Im still not happy with my body :(!.
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/IMG00985-20100508-1400.jpghttps://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/IMG00986-20100508-1400.jpg

This is the body I want back this is my before 

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/DSCF6176.jpg 

​


----------



## AyaChan

2 days PP 

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0004-1.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0003-2.jpg


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Wow, not a stretch mark in sight. you're lucky x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look great sasha, in 2 weeks it be barely anything there! 
and no mommy marks, I'm jealous lol


----------



## Jayandbabygir

Wow looking good mummys!!
Looking good girls you yummy mummys :D xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Sasha you look brill!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Jealous.com :( u'll be back in shape within a week i bet sasha! 
was away to take a pic o me 17 days after, not sure if i have the guts now :haha: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe lauren I love your new avatar


----------



## jen1604

You all look fab girls!Very jealous :blush: x


----------



## Jellyt

https://i45.tinypic.com/2ugic9k.jpg
2 weeks post preg. Daren't take a belly one yet! It's gone down loads but because I had an operation 8 months before I got pregnant, my scars look horrible because they stretched across my stomach. It looks like a big shark bite and my belly button is horrible. Will post when I feel brave enough xx


----------



## Jayde1991

Me post pregnancy.
https://i47.tinypic.com/2e2kp36.jpg
dont mind the underwear over the pj's lol


----------



## glitterbomb

Jayde1991 said:


> Me post pregnancy.
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2e2kp36.jpg
> dont mind the underwear over the pj's lol

wow


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:sad2:


----------



## glitterbomb

PreggoEggo said:


> :sad2:

haha i feel exactly the same way


----------



## Ablaski17

glitterbomb said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> :sad2:
> 
> haha i feel exactly the same wayClick to expand...

im with you guys on that!


----------



## Jayde1991

Ablaski17 said:


> glitterbomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> :sad2:
> 
> haha i feel exactly the same wayClick to expand...
> 
> im with you guys on that!Click to expand...

Sorry :hugs:
my bump was not that big to begin with anyway.
I have heard that some people are facer then other


----------



## Maddiee

I hate you...nah jks. 
You were one of the lucky ones


----------



## Jayde1991

Maddiee said:


> I hate you...nah jks.
> You were one of the lucky ones

haha its ok some of my old friends hate me cos i am skinny lol
thanks,well that is after having two girls,i think i mite not go back after another one thats what i am scared of


----------



## Maddiee

Do you want another though?


----------



## Jayde1991

Maddiee said:


> Do you want another though?

yeah i want another one but in a couple of years time.


----------



## Lauraxamy

A month on, it looks fine when I stand but not when I sit. And I seriously need to tan my stomach, ick how pale compared to the rest of me haha
 



Attached Files:







SDC10729-2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Maddiee

Laura, stop slimming down! lol jks
Your doing better than me 

6 weeks Post Partum

Excuse the blank look on my face :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







6weeksPP.JPG
File size: 15 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Jas029

I have the worst belly out of all of you guys I swear :cry:
3 MONTHS pp....
First.. front view of the horrible stretchmarks.. second.. side view and third side view patheticly sucking it in (I walk around town sucking it in constantly.. I did it before pregnant so I learned to do it so you can't even tell.. Well unless there's a side by side picture :haha:)
Ignore the sleeping baby in the background :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 441.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 64









Picture 442.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 52









Picture 443.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Maddiee

Aww Jas. Your doing well :) 
I know how you feel, I spend all my time sucking in my stomach and I used to do it Pre-Preg too since I've never been a small girl.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jas your looking really good!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

eek here goes... 19 days PP

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7108.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7112.jpg

strechies
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7110.jpg

And in my lovely new dress

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7113.jpg

getting there slowly... =/ i guess


----------



## sleepinbeauty

:hugs: Hang in there girls! You are ALL beautiful. (Really, I promise.)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

think i may do a 4 month one tomrow... depends on how i feel :p


----------



## rwhite

Everybody's looking great :hugs: Gotta remember that having a baby is, in a way, quite a trauma to a woman's body and that doesn't just include the bleeding etc that we get afterwards, the skin gets stretched to bejeezus and even though it's pretty elastic stuff, like anything it takes time to heal up again :thumbup: And at least our little bubbas won't judge us for it :D xx :hugs: :flower:

My shrinkage has officially ceased :lol: Whoever said BFing helps drop the pounds was obviously drunk at the time! :rofl:

Okay, so here's my last bump pic the day before I went in to labour (41+1), then at 1w1d PP, then 1 month 2 days PP, then lastly at 7w4d from the side then from the front (hasn't changed since then so decided it was pointless taking a pic today!)

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0719.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0912.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









002.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 9









0061600x12002.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 14









0081600x12003.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## rwhite

And though I don't have anything for comparison in regards to pre preg, this is me at 9 weeks so gives you an idea of my previous shape :blush: x

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/s640x480.jpg


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

everyones looks great.. my daughters nearly 1 and my belly is still vile lol.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh, i look at my body now, and want to cry.. but all you girlies look amazing!! :) so i have some hope!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

ok so last bump pic & then 5 days after, with 1 day after so u can see how it went down
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks bumpy.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 66









day 5 (3).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 62









day 2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 57


----------



## lily123

Everyone looks so good, i do not dare post :cry: i've got the most awful overhang, looks like someone's popped it with a pin!
x


----------



## JoJo16

lily123 said:


> Everyone looks so good, i do not dare post :cry: i've got the most awful overhang, looks like someone's popped it with a pin!
> x

dont worry mine was like that for a few weeks and now it doesnt overhang atall. it will get better :)

everones looking great xxx


----------



## Jas029

Mine still over hangs :cry:


----------



## Akira

I said before I had her I would post on here.........now I don't even want to see my tummy myself let alone post pics :( I went and bought a sucky-inny type suit thats super tight..........and I still looked huge. You girls are all so lucky!


----------



## Jas029

Akira said:


> I said before I had her I would post on here.........now I don't even want to see my tummy myself let alone post pics :( I went and bought a sucky-inny type suit thats super tight..........and I still looked huge. You girls are all so lucky!

:hugs:
I feel your pain... 
I looked alll over for a body slimmer/shaper thing :cry:


----------



## supriseBump_x

primark are doin the tank tops that are supposed 2 make u look thinner there £5. And im the same, im so ashamed o my body!! :( xxx


----------



## Jas029

usa.. no primarks here


----------



## Jas029

Anyway, you two just had your babies.. you have hope :(


----------



## Maddiee

You do too Jas. I didn't _just_ have her so we can make it work :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

think this is me now, dont think ill go much flatter with out working at it which im quite gutted about, was soo much flatter pre preg :( please excuse the boobs and my big ass (thats one thing that i didnt gain through preganacy):blush: :haha: both taken at 4 months and 2 weeks
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 52









013.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 47


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You look great!


----------



## leoniebabey

this is my 3 weeks after
Urgh i feel discusting :( it's all flabby but i dont think it's gunna go down any more now without excercise but im trying to eat healthy (i dont want to be the only fatty at a wedding im going to in the summer)

I dont have a pre preg but this was 7 weeks pregnant .. 
https://i48.tinypic.com/hx0vua.jpg
and 3 weeks after
https://i46.tinypic.com/wgtjt2.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/292spxe.jpg


----------



## kimbobaloobob

hunni, its still got pleanty of time to go down i pinky promise :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Leonie you look amazing for only 3 weeks PP!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look great! your belly will be nothing in a few weeks!


----------



## leoniebabey

Thanks guys, im just discusted by how wrinkly it is, i feel about 90!
x


----------



## Mellie1988

Leonie, your looking fab! It will go down in no time that :thumbup:

Kim, you too! my pic is right at the beginning of this thread, I look tonss better now...it pretty much all disappears if you eat the right things & do abit of exercise, even if its only going for a walk everyday! 
x


----------



## JoJo16

leonie you look beter than me now and i had alice over 5 months ago!! it will keep going down for anoher month or 2. i lost loads of weight for the first 3 months not doing anything and eating crap. but now im just stuck and cant shift it.

kim you look great aswell xx


----------



## rwhite

Leonie you look fantastic! You'll be back to pre preg in no time at all :) xx


----------



## rwhite

And Kim, sorry I missed you there!! You look fab as well :thumbup: My tummy looks much the same as your's actually! x


----------



## Jas029

So I finally found a body shaper/slimmer thing which is called "Spanx" 
OMG I'm soooo inlove with it!!! It doesn't make me look skinny but atleast my belly doesn't hang to my knees :dance:
It does make me look like I'm pregnant again though because there's a little round bump :rofl:
I'll have to get pictures with and without it.. I put it on when I got home and danced around singing "I feel good" (I'm sure you all know that song as its over-populated)

Made me feel soo good about myself though.. SO :thumbup:


----------



## Mellie1988

Yay Jas! Glad you found something that makes you feel confident! :cloud9: 
Deff post a pic, interested in getting myself one now :haha:

x


----------



## Natasha2605

After 16 Days.

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/012-1-1.jpg

I don't think I look THAT bad but some people, like my sister say I still look pregnant... Thanks... now I feel wonderful :( xx


----------



## Mariaa

Oh god there is hope :)


----------



## AyaChan

3 weeks
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0006g.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/3Weeks.jpg

5+5
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0001-4.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Photo-0002-4.jpg

I don't really think theres much difference.


----------



## purple_kiwi

omg you look amazing! :( so jealous i have red scar and really high up stretch marks


----------



## leoniebabey

arghhhh, i hate u!! 
only joking but u look fab!


----------



## AyaChan

Leonie you look great too 

xx


----------



## Jas029

WOW you all look incredible..
I'll get a 4months pp pic soon.. But my belly is pretty much the same.. Stretchmarks have faded some though :)


----------



## AyaChan

:happydance: at fading strechmarks.

my little sister saw the strechies on my side over the weekend and she goes "why do you have scratches all down you, did Jessi hurt you? (Jessi is her cat"

so I said no, they were from when Summer grew in my tummy, and she goes "ok, the oine on your belly is getting better, shall I kiss the others"

shes so cute

:D


----------



## purple_kiwi

aww that is so adorable!


----------



## abbSTAR

thought id have a little nosey, you girls are all looking AMAZING! :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

thought i make u all feel better bout ur strecth marks lol....
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/Picture023.jpg
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/Picture021-1.jpg
pregnant with my son in 2003 nearly 39weeks


----------



## Mariaa

Just took my first pictures to start catching my (hopefully) shrinking tummy,
Taken about 20 mins ago, this is 6 days post birth.... I look like im a couple of months preggers again!!

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f200/_x_EatWipes_x_/1weekold033.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f200/_x_EatWipes_x_/1weekold032.jpg


:shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

you look really good maria :D x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

O/T but my mum has that wall paper is purple and cream :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

okay im going to be brave :rofl:

this is me in early labour LOL and then this morning :) so about 2.5days after birth :thumbup: he was 9lb and as soon as he was out my stomach just went flat! :haha: well flat ish considering iv had a bump for 9 months lol

x
 



Attached Files:







P160610_03.13.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 64









P190610_11.21.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 81


----------



## lizardbreath

you look Good Sarah you were All baby again. You will be back to skinny in no time


----------



## danniemum2be

your looking fab sarah its going dwn really nicely x x x


----------



## annawrigley

sarah you look great especially since you barely got time to recover from having harriet before getting a bump again :lol: for having 2 babies in a row you look fantastic!! (and no stretchmarks??) xx


----------



## Jellyt

6 weeks pp
https://i48.tinypic.com/2hrpouw.jpg


----------



## Jellyt

Sarah you look so good so soon!


----------



## JoJo16

your all looking great! jas pics? :D x


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> your all looking great! jas pics? :D x

Yeah I'll try to get some on by tomorrow.


----------



## Mellie1988

:cry: why are you all so skinny....this thread is so depressing to look at haha :| seriously, I feel so disgusting :(


----------



## lilmama

Thought i'd join. I dont feel my stretch marks are soo bad (hips, belly, butt) , im still getting use to me "new body"

1 WEEK AFTER
https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3558/1week.jpg
1WEEK & 2DAYS AFTER WHEN I NOTICED A BIG DIFFERENCE
https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9835/1week2d.jpg
https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4659/1weel2d2.jpg
3 WEEKS AFTER
https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3176/2wk2.jpg
https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1194/3wkt.jpg
4 WEEKS AFTER
https://img143.imageshack.us/img143/9336/4wkg.jpg
https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/5580/4wk2.jpg
WHERE IM AT NOW 6 WEEKS 8lbs more than pre-pregnancy
https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/9413/6wk2.jpg
https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6236/6wka.jpg

I havent begun to work out, dont really feel like it.. but one day I will strengthen up these abdomenial muscles. my belly ring wouldnt go back in, only half way. :growlmad:


----------



## rainbows_x

You girls look amazing :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mellie1988 said:


> :cry: why are you all so skinny....this thread is so depressing to look at haha :| seriously, I feel so disgusting :(

omg thats how i feel when i look like this thread
I go cry myself to sleep :cry: :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

me too hahahahaha at least when i was preg i had an excuse! x x


----------



## dani_tinks

Right now ive been dieting and working my arse off, but this is me 4 months after giving birth

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs537.snc3/30448_438378560361_518055361_5824494_5659643_n.jpg

Eeek excuse the dirty marks on the mirror !


----------



## Mariaa

Wow, what exactly have you been doing? you look amazing...:)


----------



## Jas029

I forgot allll about posting pictures sorry :dohh:
Um... I'll do that now..
OMG I JUST DISCOVERED I'M ON MY PERIOD LIKE 30 MINUTES AGO! (I'm already making a thread about it as we speak though..)


----------



## Jas029

Alright, sorry if there's alot I can't decide which to put.. First two are from webcam (What I always take my belly pictures with) and the other ones are from my camera because I wanted to see how ugly it would portray my belly.. The webcam is to flattering to be honest.. (The third is with my "spanx" that some girls wanted to see, sorry its a shitty picture but it makes that saggy belly go poof) Last was the last picture I took of my belly to see the difference

Oh, and the spanx up spanx down.. excuse the lack of clothing
 



Attached Files:







Picture 454.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 36









Picture 456.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 35









DSCN1006.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 32









DSCN1007.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 32









DSCN1012.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Jas029

Sorry I had more but it has a max and Riley's up. I'll upload them later!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

do you like the spanx? they are kinda pricy but if they are worth it I will save up!


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> do you like the spanx? they are kinda pricy but if they are worth it I will save up!

Yeah definitely pricey! Yeah it's really nice.. I recommend getting one without the legs.. to hard to get up and down!
I'm afraid it's going to lose its tight fit after awhile but we'll see.. the leg cuffs are already kind of stretched looking from my giant thighs and it digs into my crotch ..area xD

Over all though, Yes I love it.. It makes that saggy belly just disappear!
I'll try to get better pictures with and without it for you.. 
When I first got it and tried it on at home and put on tight tshirts and stuff I was dancing around singing "I feel good" song but I believe I already posted that  
It looks better for skinnier people with saggy bellies I'm not very skinny so it makes my after baby belly turn into looking like I'm pregnant again :haha:


----------



## rwhite

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> do you like the spanx? they are kinda pricy but if they are worth it I will save up!
> 
> Yeah definitely pricey! Yeah it's really nice.. I recommend getting one without the legs.. to hard to get up and down!
> I'm afraid it's going to lose its tight fit after awhile but we'll see.. the leg cuffs are already kind of stretched looking from my giant thighs and it digs into my crotch ..area xD
> 
> Over all though, Yes I love it.. It makes that saggy belly just disappear!
> I'll try to get better pictures with and without it for you..
> When I first got it and tried it on at home and put on tight tshirts and stuff I was dancing around singing "I feel good" song but I believe I already posted that
> It looks better for skinnier people with saggy bellies I'm not very skinny so *it makes my after baby belly turn into looking like I'm pregnant again *:haha:Click to expand...

Better than nothing I guess :D I wanna seeee! I bet you look great. I am in great need of one of these, as even the slightest relaxation of my tummy and I look about 20wks again. Quite a good little pooch going on. Whoever said BFing makes you lose weight was seriously deluded :blush: I ate a ton while I was pg and I KNOW that my belly is the after effect of that :lol: Damnit.

x


----------



## Jas029

rwhite said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> do you like the spanx? they are kinda pricy but if they are worth it I will save up!
> 
> Yeah definitely pricey! Yeah it's really nice.. I recommend getting one without the legs.. to hard to get up and down!
> I'm afraid it's going to lose its tight fit after awhile but we'll see.. the leg cuffs are already kind of stretched looking from my giant thighs and it digs into my crotch ..area xD
> 
> Over all though, Yes I love it.. It makes that saggy belly just disappear!
> I'll try to get better pictures with and without it for you..
> When I first got it and tried it on at home and put on tight tshirts and stuff I was dancing around singing "I feel good" song but I believe I already posted that
> It looks better for skinnier people with saggy bellies I'm not very skinny so *it makes my after baby belly turn into looking like I'm pregnant again *:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Better than nothing I guess :D I wanna seeee! I bet you look great. I am in great need of one of these, as even the slightest relaxation of my tummy and I look about 20wks again. Quite a good little pooch going on. Whoever said BFing makes you lose weight was seriously deluded :blush: I ate a ton while I was pg and I KNOW that my belly is the after effect of that :lol: Damnit.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah I pigged out when I was pregnant and now I'm paying for it!
I have pictures above.. One in my spanx but it's a shitty picture. I'll get better pictures here in a couple days


----------



## rwhite

Jas029 said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> do you like the spanx? they are kinda pricy but if they are worth it I will save up!
> 
> Yeah definitely pricey! Yeah it's really nice.. I recommend getting one without the legs.. to hard to get up and down!
> I'm afraid it's going to lose its tight fit after awhile but we'll see.. the leg cuffs are already kind of stretched looking from my giant thighs and it digs into my crotch ..area xD
> 
> Over all though, Yes I love it.. It makes that saggy belly just disappear!
> I'll try to get better pictures with and without it for you..
> When I first got it and tried it on at home and put on tight tshirts and stuff I was dancing around singing "I feel good" song but I believe I already posted that
> It looks better for skinnier people with saggy bellies I'm not very skinny so *it makes my after baby belly turn into looking like I'm pregnant again *:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Better than nothing I guess :D I wanna seeee! I bet you look great. I am in great need of one of these, as even the slightest relaxation of my tummy and I look about 20wks again. Quite a good little pooch going on. Whoever said BFing makes you lose weight was seriously deluded :blush: I ate a ton while I was pg and I KNOW that my belly is the after effect of that :lol: Damnit.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I pigged out when I was pregnant and now I'm paying for it!
> I have pictures above.. One in my spanx but it's a shitty picture. I'll get better pictures here in a couple daysClick to expand...

:dohh: sorry, I hadn't even looked at the last page! You look great, looks like it works a treat hun. Apparently spanx is a celeb's best friend after pregnancy, hmm...would make sense I guess!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i pigged out too and now im paying for it
I can't believe I gained 70lbs :(


----------



## Jas029

..I still think my next pregnancy I'll pig out..It was awesome eating whatever.. I'll have to eat healthy afterwords why should I waste 9 months of gaining weight anyway I wont waste it eating healthy 
I'm so bad


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm finally starting to feel happier with my body, lost a couple of lbs here and there and one pair of size 10 jeans won't stay up! The walking and stuff is really helping, just need to tone it so when I sit down it isn't gross! Butt this is me 9 weeks pp.
 



Attached Files:







SDC10970.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 59









SDC10973.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 76


----------



## rwhite

Lauraxamy said:


> I'm finally starting to feel happier with my body, lost a couple of lbs here and there and one pair of size 10 jeans won't stay up! The walking and stuff is really helping, just need to tone it so when I sit down it isn't gross! Butt this is me 9 weeks pp.

Wow you look great Laur! :thumbup: Wish I looked like that :lol: I'm naughty, I eat when I /should/ be exercising.


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> sarah you look great especially since you barely got time to recover from having harriet before getting a bump again :lol: for having 2 babies in a row you look fantastic!! (and no stretchmarks??) xx

Thanks :blush: and stretchmarks.. i have hundreds :haha:!!

i weighed myself 5 days PP and had 3lb to lose :thumbup: heres another pic.. 1 week later PP :)

im still a stone heavier than what i was before i had harriet though so technically i have 1stone 3lb to lose :haha: x
 



Attached Files:







P230610_13.16_[01].jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Mellie1988

Just took some new pics, finally feel like i'm looking better! 
My stretchmarks look great on the pictures, but they still look quite angry in certain light :( 

Sooo 8 months on :happydance::
 



Attached Files:







100_2821.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 22









100_2822.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 27









100_2824.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lauraxamy

You look great Mellie!


----------



## sarah0108

agreed :thumbup: you look fab! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Thankyou! Just noticed my belly button is so yuck! Bleurgh....like a black hole hahaa :(


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: you should see the skin in between where my belly piercing was :rofl: WRINKLY!! its gross haha i might take a pic later! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Have you got the three weird lines above your belly button aswell then? Mine are from where my piercing stretched! :(
x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I hope I look like you two after having two babas, knowing me I'll look like a whale next time :( lol


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

sarah0108 said:


> :haha: you should see the skin in between where my belly piercing was :rofl: WRINKLY!! its gross haha i might take a pic later! x


mine is aswell, lmao.:blush: call it my grandma trade mark,wrinkly wrinnk wrink thing! yuk yuk sicky yuk!


----------



## danniemum2be

haha ive got the stretch marks goin thru my belly button piercing i hateit. but u look so fab!! hope i look like that in a few munfs!!! x x


----------



## annawrigley

Mellie1988 said:


> Have you got the three weird lines above your belly button aswell then? Mine are from where my piercing stretched! :(
> x

i thought the three lines were quite cool :blush: x


----------



## Mellie1988

Anna, you can have them if you like? :haha: I think they look like some weird antenna/feeler things...:blush: :rofl:


----------



## Jellyt

I've got the lines too from where my piercing stretched! My belly button is gross though 'cos I had key hole surgery the year before I got pregnant and it left a teeny tiny scar that stretched loads.


----------



## sarah0108

i dont have 3 lines.. i have 2 :haha: they really do look like antenna haha x


----------



## LauraLM

I've never had a bellybutton piercing and I have those lines.


----------



## rwhite

I have two lines too :lol: And my bellybar hole is like a line going crossways instead of a hole now :/


----------



## JoJo16

rwhite said:


> I have two lines too :lol: *And my bellybar hole is like a line going crossways instead of a hole now* :/

ahaha same!!
and ths skin in the middle between the 2 balls is all wrinkly.
i took mine out when i was 16 weeks and then put it back in when alice was about 4 months old.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i dont have any lines :( but i cant get my belly bar back in either :dohh:


----------



## danniemum2be

ok so heres me 5 months post preg. my hips are enormous i HATE my stretchies and ive got a real saggy gut!! x x

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2233.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2232.jpg


----------



## nicholatmn

Here is 37 weeks (last bump pic) and yesterday at 1 week pp... Stretch marks are getting darker :(


----------



## Jas029

You two look incredible! Also, You're only a week a long.. Mine got darker at first as well. Now they're fading :)


----------



## annawrigley

16 weeks PP .. not enjoying the side view :( lol
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Bump/P6260036.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Bump/P6260037.jpg


----------



## jen1604

Anna you are looking incredible!

Very jealous over here! x


----------



## danniemum2be

anna you look amazing so not fair!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## supriseBump_x

So jealous Anna!! I think im away 2 take some piccys... Not sure if im brave enough or not... :haha: x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Ok so im gonna bite the bullet... 

8 weeks PP 





The last pic is my thickest stretchies :(


----------



## danniemum2be

u look fab!!! wish i looked like that now let alone 8 weeks pp!! x x x


----------



## JoJo16

Lauren what are you talking about you look great!!!


----------



## JoJo16

anna you look really good too!! xx


----------



## sarah0108

:shock: anna you look amazing!

and lauren you do to! x


----------



## AyaChan

lauren you look amazing hun 

xxx


----------



## Ablaski17

omg anna! thats all i have to say.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ablaski17 said:


> omg anna! thats all i have to say.

same!


----------



## newmommy23

Love Bunny said:


> Anyone daring enough to show me theirs? :D ?
> 
> Thought you ladies would be interested as you don't see many post preg bellies on here!
> 
> I just did my 3 week update photo's to say and ladies! I am living proof you can regain your bodies :D ! Its not perfect but its soooo much better than I thought it would be :happydance:
> 
> I have stretchmarks but I don't even caaare !
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/loss.jpg
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> ​

me being a creep from the teen pregnancy group lol: do you have dreads?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

love bunny isn;t on bnb anymore but she does have dreads


----------



## lily123

Anna and Lauren - you both look fabulous!!

I still look pregnant :cry: I have underwear that holds me in though, works like a charm :haha: 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Linzie - shhhhh you look fab, seen photos on FB, skinny minnie!! x


----------



## sarah0108

11 days PP :) x
 



Attached Files:







P270610_10.04.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 58


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah you look better then i do and you had two babies


----------



## sarah0108

you should see my front view..not nice! :blush: x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

you girls have given me hope :D you all look fantastic xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres me 5 months post preg:cry:
 



Attached Files:







5months 007.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 28









5months 009.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## leoniebabey

wow you all look great .. ermmm share your secrets please!! :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

you look fab hun honest x x x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Rome you look fab and i might i add, i may just have to come to canada to steal your dog!


----------



## Jellyt

8 weeks pp and reached my goal weight!
https://i50.tinypic.com/2lj1289.jpg


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Jellyt said:


> 8 weeks pp and reached my goal weight!
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2lj1289.jpg

I recognize your face! :o Not sure where from tho! Lol. And you look amazing


----------



## newmommy23

Jellyt said:


> 8 weeks pp and reached my goal weight!
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2lj1289.jpg

omg you look amazing. dont give me false hope! :cries:


----------



## AyaChan

beckie, you look bloody fantastic.

what was your target weight?

xxx


----------



## Blob

Awww you all look fab as per :hissy: I hope i look ok after no. 2 :haha:


----------



## Ablaski17

Jellyt said:


> 8 weeks pp and reached my goal weight!
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2lj1289.jpg

jealous.


----------



## Ezza

Hey im new to this lol. Wow all of you are looking good.... Heres me 1week after...
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3374.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3376.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

you look fab


----------



## Ezza

thanks :) lol. still dont like it, the stretchys arent pretty lol. and its a bit jellyish lol x


----------



## dani_tinks

I love your tattoo :)


----------



## Jellyt

Thanks girls :). My goal weight was 8stone, Sasha. I was 7stone pre-preg but I hated how skinny I looked sometimes so I wanted to try to get thin again but not tooo thin! Pregnancy gave me tits and ass haha so i'm happier now!


----------



## Jellyt

Ezza said:


> Hey im new to this lol. Wow all of you are looking good.... Heres me 1week after...
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3374.jpg
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3376.jpg

One week?! Wow you look amazing! Your stomach is so flat for one week!


----------



## Ezza

yeah, i had a tiny bump and gave birth to a 9lb 9.5oz baby, so it was litrally all baby. :) I dont like how skinny i am now though. i was 10.5 stone before i got pregnant and am now like 8.5ish. Getting chunkier now i think, as ive stopped BF :) x


----------



## Beautywithin

ezza wats your secret please lol... you look great, x iv had 2 kids, so i know i wont ever have a flat tummy again x


----------



## Ezza

haha no secret. its flatter now than before i got pregnant haha. i think its because i was ill when i was pregnant and didnt eat properly, so the baby took all i had, ended up being big and i ended up smaller. win win i guess haha. just need to tone it up now though haha xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

you look amazing!


----------



## Jas029

I wore jeans for the first time in almost a year the other day :) xx
(They were my old ones but I didn't like the way they looked on me back then because still a little big but now they fit perfetly)
it took me so long because 1. Couldn't fit into any old ones and 2. c-section :(Didn't like ANYTHING tight around it/couldn't have anything tight around it for a longgg time
but, yay anyway


----------



## rwhite

Ezza said:


> Hey im new to this lol. Wow all of you are looking good.... Heres me 1week after...
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3374.jpg
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3376.jpg

You look amazing! :shock: I wish I looked like that 3 and a half months PP!! x


----------



## Jas029

rwhite said:


> Ezza said:
> 
> 
> Hey im new to this lol. Wow all of you are looking good.... Heres me 1week after...
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3374.jpg
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3376.jpg
> 
> You look amazing! :shock: I wish I looked like that 3 and a half months PP!! xClick to expand...

I looked like that never!:haha:


----------



## rwhite

Jas029 said:


> I wore jeans for the first time in almost a year the other day :) xx
> (They were my old ones but I didn't like the way they looked on me back then because still a little big but now they fit perfetly)
> it took me so long because 1. Couldn't fit into any old ones and 2. c-section :(Didn't like ANYTHING tight around it/couldn't have anything tight around it for a longgg time
> but, yay anyway

:bunny: That's so exciting, congrats! You must be so pleased x


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance: Jas!!! wel done

i wore normal jeans for the first time yesterday too! :haha: x


----------



## annawrigley

ezza you look great!


----------



## ~RedLily~

excuse the lack of clothes lol. heres me 4 days pp
https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/bump/4pp.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look great!


----------



## emmylou209

everyone looks great!!


----------



## danniemum2be

im so jealous its nt fair!! x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

danniemum2be said:


> im so jealous its nt fair!! x x

me too


----------



## Jas029

sarah0108 said:


> :happydance: Jas!!! wel done
> 
> i wore normal jeans for the first time yesterday too! :haha: x

Took you 3 weeks :haha: took me four months!


----------



## annawrigley

looking good kirsty!


----------



## Akira

LOL at normal jeans. I gave up and threw my old jeans out in a right hissy fit.

Then went out and bought track pants and jeans in like 2 sizes bigger. Dammit


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Akira said:


> LOL at normal jeans. I gave up and threw my old jeans out in a right hissy fit.
> 
> Then went out and bought track pants and jeans in like 2 sizes bigger. Dammit

:hugs: i dont have any my pre- preg pants, well im lying i do I have one pair, but I just look at them and :cry:


----------



## rwhite

I bought some new jeans but I have to wear them with a bella band covering the fly as I can't do it up :blush: :lol: Ahhh well. Covers my flabs, too, so that's something right?!


----------



## sarah0108

blue top picture is 18 days Post preg
the other two (excuse bra and OH's top lol!) are 20 days PP 

starting to get a belly back :rofl: but on the otherhand, im below preg pregancy weight :D x
 



Attached Files:







P040710_23.16_[01].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 32









P060710_00.15.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 39









P060710_00.16_[01].jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Lauraxamy

You look great Sarah
Kirsty you look fab too 
:thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

37 weeks (last bump pic), 1wpp, 2wpp, and now 3 weeks pp


----------



## Akira

I officially hate you all! lol its so not fair! I still look 6 months pregnant :cry:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Kirsty90 said:


> excuse the lack of clothes lol. heres me 4 days pp
> https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/bump/4pp.jpg

Kirsty you Look great!
I dont look like that and we had our babies on the same day!
Lets hope I look like that soon!


----------



## ~RedLily~

thank you! you will get your figure back in no time im sure.

heres 8 days pp
https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/bump/8dayspp-1.jpghttps://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/bump/8dayspp.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Holy cow You are looking better and better every day
I took some pictures today!
scary but I will post them!

Eight days PP.


----------



## jen1604

Callie you are looking fab..
And Kirsty I don't look that good 6 months down the line!!Wow!x


----------



## rainbows_x

Callie & Kirsty you look great!

All of you girls are giving me hope :)

x


----------



## ~RedLily~

callie you look really good! your tattoo looks like it hasnt been affected at all.


----------



## Sarah10

Everybody looks brilliant! i hope i look like everyone else once Jaydens out lol.. (sorry just having a stalk, will be joining you all in a few weeks!) :D :D :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Kirsty90 said:


> callie you look really good! your tattoo looks like it hasnt been affected at all.

The bottom star is kinda stretched out but
Its very low so no one will see it anyways( I got the tattoo when I was 15
and the lower the cooler I thought)
But thankss!!!
Hows are you and Ella?


----------



## AyaChan

9 weeks pp excuse the underwear, and the disgusting strechies.


----------



## Jellyt

Sasha you look amazing!


----------



## Hannah :)

Horrific isnt it! I HATE my belly. Your all so lucky with your lovely PP bellys :)
About a week ago :(

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/DSC01316.jpg

xxx


----------



## Jas029

Hannah :) said:


> Horrific isnt it! I HATE my belly. Your all so lucky with your lovely PP bellys :)
> About a week ago :(
> 
> https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/DSC01316.jpg
> 
> xxx

:hugs: I hate mine too..
Just hang in there! Atleast you're not completely covered in stretchmarks like me :cry:


----------



## Hannah :)

:hugs: I hate mine too..
Just hang in there! Atleast you're not completely covered in stretchmarks like me :cry:[/QUOTE]

Mines cover in them too :( The front is the worst :(
Oh well eh it could be worse hun i supose like you said we'll just have to hang in there 
xxx


----------



## Jas029

Hannah :) said:


> :hugs: I hate mine too..
> Just hang in there! Atleast you're not completely covered in stretchmarks like me :cry:

Mines cover in them too :( The front is the worst :(
Oh well eh it could be worse hun i supose like you said we'll just have to hang in there 
xxx[/QUOTE]

You have a beautiful little girl to show for though :hugs: xx


----------



## sarah0108

5 weeks PP :)

im getting a chubby belly back again, its getting bigger haha x
 



Attached Files:







P210710_13.07_[02].jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 136


----------



## sarah0108

ahh please dont look at the mess in the back :blush: x


----------



## annawrigley

sarah shut your face its nowhere near big :lol: you look fab xx


----------



## jenniferannex

sarah you look so good considering youve had 2 kids! ive had 1 and still dont look like that :rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

Sarah your looking great! :thumbup: no chub at alllll :nope:

I'm feelin fab recently, will have to get some pics up soon :happydance:

Down to 9st 8lb now and my size 12 jeans are gettin baggy on me....its only taken 9 months lol! But well they do say, 9 months on and 9 months to get it back off :thumbup:. 

I even got wolf whistled today :haha::haha::blush:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

5 days PP
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs215.snc4/39096_1538414468440_1477251163_1397875_3657969_n.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2vvnqrm.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Skinny minnie :haha: your lookin fabbbbbbb Ally! 

x


----------



## EmandBub

you girls are giving me so much hope!!!
x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I weighed myself today and i've lost more weight but i feel like my belly is just getting bigger not flatter i was really suprised when i weighed myself i was sure i'd put on weight!

Better not be preggers hahah!!! :haha:

Suppose i better get off my backside and actually exercise cause its not the weight anymore its ruined stomach tone lol :(

And everyone is looking fab Ally you look great for just having Livi! And Sarah you'd never know you have two kids!!! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

My midwife told me while I'm BFing I wont put on weight and I need to eat more food than usual...she lied! :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I wish my midwife told me that!! Nobody told me that I needed to up my water intake or that I'd get sudden hunger pains like I hadn't eaten in years! Not that it would have changed my mind any, but it still would have been nice to be prepared.


----------



## EmandBub

can't believe Olivia is already a week old!
feels like yesterday you were complaining about going over 37 weeks! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Olivias mummy

EmandBub said:


> can't believe Olivia is already a week old!
> feels like yesterday you were complaining about going over 37 weeks! :rofl:
> xx

hey

this might sound silly....how do i put my pics on??? lol xx


----------



## EmandBub

where hon?
xx


----------



## sarah0108

click post reply hun and its the little paperclip image :) x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Wow guys looking great :)
I'm too scared to put a pic of my belly up :haha:
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

EmandBub said:


> can't believe Olivia is already a week old!
> feels like yesterday you were complaining about going over 37 weeks! :rofl:
> xx

:rofl: It was 38 weeks. And it was their fault for telling me I wouldn't go past it!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i thought i'd be wrong!
your doctors were ridiculous!
xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Sarah you look great! If I look like you after having two babies I'll be a very happy lady :haha:
Ally you look great too for only being 5 days pp!


----------



## annawrigley

*21 weeks PP*
 



Attached Files:







P7290185.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 113









P7290186.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 102


----------



## lily123

Anna... i hate you :winkwink: you look fantastic!!
xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Anna! What's your secret, you look fab.

Here's me 14 weeks pp. Sitting down I have a right podge :cry:
https://i31.tinypic.com/27xr0r9.jpg

https://i31.tinypic.com/34intpl.jpg


----------



## Lissa3120

Anna how did you loose all your baby weight and yet still keep your boobs?!?! I've lost all my baby weight... and my boobs... :( 
You all look fantastic :)


----------



## leoniebabey

grrr i hate you all 
how do you look so good
im all bloated so look hideous atm :-(


----------



## rwhite

Don't worry girls, I'm the same...I'm too scared to take a pic :/ I pigged out in a huge way while I was pregnant and I'm sure as hell paying for it now....:(


----------



## Jellyt

Yeah i've lost all of my baby weight and my boobs went with it too :(. One day they were there and the next it just looked like they'd deflated!


----------



## rockys-mumma

My boobs actually didnt change. Except when my milk come in of course lol but i had pre preg bras all through pregnancy and still wear them now haha! so much for massive boobies when pregnant and having a baby! My boobs actually looked smaller as i had a massive bump for them to contend with :haha: I was going to post again but i dont look no different from the last time i did which was like 2wk PP! x

And laura you look fab you dont need to be worried about going swimming or anything!! 

xx


Oh yea, who still has that linea negra (sp?) thingy? I've still kinda got mine its finally starting to not notice so much! s


----------



## annawrigley

Lissa3120 said:


> Anna how did you loose all your baby weight and yet still keep your boobs?!?! I've lost all my baby weight... and my boobs... :(
> You all look fantastic :)

my boobs are horrendous, they have always been massive :lol:


----------



## JoJo16

anna and laura you both look GREAT! jelous :( xxx


----------



## MummyGooch

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs238.snc4/39240_475678170277_555545277_6488249_5196960_n.jpg

Today, 16 days after my second c-section. Hopefully this flab will go down as quickly as it did after my first. Doubt it though lol


----------



## annawrigley

you look great hun x


----------



## Jellyt

Seconded, you look great!


----------



## Lauraxamy

You look fab for having two babies, you give me hope lol x


----------



## Mellie1988

MummyGooch said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs238.snc4/39240_475678170277_555545277_6488249_5196960_n.jpg
> 
> Today, 16 days after my second c-section. Hopefully this flab will go down as quickly as it did after my first. Doubt it though lol

You look fab! Congrats also, must of missed your birth announcement! 

x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You guys look GREAT!! (No fair! I hope I will look that nice....my genes are against me though. :cry:)


----------



## lily123

Riiight i'm feeling brave!

12 weeks PP.


xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

You should feel very brave, you look great! x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

wow... girls you look amazing!! I wish I could say the same for me :haha: but then i've got a growing bump again, so I'll blame it on that for the moment 

xoxox


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lily123 said:


> Riiight i'm feeling brave!
> 
> 12 weeks PP.
> View attachment 106499
> 
> 
> xx

wow you look so great!


----------



## leoniebabey

you look great ! x


----------



## MummyGooch

Some updated pictures :cry: hoping the overhang goes eventually like last time.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 137


----------



## leoniebabey

Here is me nearly 3 months on 
https://i36.tinypic.com/282qot1.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/of4xt3.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/293dbhv.jpg


----------



## rwhite

leoniebabey said:


> Here is me nearly 3 months on
> https://i36.tinypic.com/282qot1.jpg
> https://i33.tinypic.com/of4xt3.jpg
> https://i33.tinypic.com/293dbhv.jpg

You look fantastic! :thumbup: Wish I looked nearly as good lol...oh well, I'm just gonna have to get off my bum and exercise me thinks!


----------



## Jellyt

Leonie you look fab!


----------



## jen1604

All looking lovely girls :) I realllly need to get some pictures of me,must remind myself! x


----------



## lily123

Leonie you look really good hun :) xx


----------



## sarah0108

blooming hell leonie you look amazing.. swap please? :rofl: x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You guys look great! I hope I'm that lucky when I have my own!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You all look so much better than me :( I'm fat fat fat!


----------



## sarah0108

Alice, you should see my wobbly bits :shock: gross!
i have the widest hips i have ever seen aswell :rofl:

*sigh* x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Sarah you are to funny!
I bet its not that bad!


----------



## leoniebabey

sarah0108 said:


> blooming hell leonie you look amazing.. swap please? :rofl: x

 im sure u look great ! 
I still need to tone up but I quite frankly am to lazy haha x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: no really im not kidding you lot!!

and LOL leonie im DYING to go to the gym but i cant :cry: i live on my own so no1 can have the kids plus.. dont have time :/ x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Sarah I've seen your pic you did you looked fine!
Ugh theee gym sounds like too much hard word and I bet I'd pass out from being so unfit!


----------



## leoniebabey

I have no intrest for the gym I just walk everywhere and I bought a wii fit which I never have time for lol and I watch what I eat bt I still have treats .. Maby too many


----------



## sarah0108

i walk everywhere too :/ lugging my two heffalumps round :lol: and its quite hilly round here so i bet i DO have muscle underneathe the jelly belly ;)

but yeah im hearing you on the treats..i need to cut them out!! x


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh bless them, i have serious arm muscels from carrying my fat lump around !
i always say, tomorrow ill not ave a treat but i always fail :( 
x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: my too.. my weakness = cola and chocolate! ahh x


----------



## leoniebabey

mmmmmmm says me whos just ate choclate cake, whooops
x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: woopS? why arent you sharing :haha: x


----------



## leoniebabey

Oh theres loads ! Its my auntys wedding cake that no1 wants to eat x


----------



## sarah0108

send some this way ;)x


----------



## annawrigley

and me over here over here


----------



## Jellyt

Well i've just read this and now I want cake for breakfast! Damn you :p


----------



## rockys-mumma

So ive been doing lots of situps and at 5.5 months pp this is me!

https://i37.tinypic.com/30935ms.jpg

still looks a little bit pokey out from a side view but i dont care anymore lol :)


----------



## sarah0108

you look amazing!
i wish id have the effort to do sit ups.. im a lazy git now :haha: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look wonderful


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh how I wish I look like that when i am 5 month PP.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Thanks, I plan to keep them up but i doubt that will happen somehow lol!


----------



## rwhite

rockys-mumma said:


> So ive been doing lots of situps and at 5.5 months pp this is me!
> 
> https://i37.tinypic.com/30935ms.jpg
> 
> still looks a little bit pokey out from a side view but i dont care anymore lol :)

Wow you look amazing!! :shock: You don't even look like you've had a baby, wish I looked like that!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Callie-xoxox said:


> Oh how I wish I look like that when i am 5 month PP.

I doubt I will ever look like that lol

I looked better at a week pp but then listened to my midwife when she said I wouldn't put weight on BFing so now I look pregnant again lol.


----------



## rockys-mumma

I have some faint stretchies below my bikini line and my belly button peircing is a bit saggy, i didnt escape completly unscathed haha. I was just *very *lucky and sprang back! I heard it takes a year generally to get your figure back!


----------



## sarah0108

i dont think even a year PP ill be back in my size 8's :rofl: x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm sure you will! but you have had 2 under 2 you have a good enough reason there if you dont, and i guess that means you have two years for your body to recover lol :)


----------



## Sarah10

8 days PP

I look about 5 month pregnant :loopy:
 



Attached Files:







SDC11922.JPG
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Neferet

Oh wow... everyone looks so amazing! My belly is still awful 10 months on. If I'm brave enough, I might take a photo of it later on.


----------



## sarah0108

I May take another pic soon... weight seems to be going down.. :wacko: but my body looks no different!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Kirsty90 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish I look like that when i am 5 month PP.
> 
> I doubt I will ever look like that lol
> 
> I looked better at a week pp but then listened to my midwife when she said I wouldn't put weight on BFing so now I look pregnant again lol.Click to expand...

I dont think I will either I am going to them gym every second day and i am not getting smaller:(
I am Bf and they say that makes you lose weight but its not


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Neferet said:


> Oh wow... everyone looks so amazing! My belly is still awful 10 months on. If I'm brave enough, I might take a photo of it later on.

me too:dohh: I went swimming today, and I could only find a bikini I thought people were gonna be :sick: :haha:
I don't post my post pregnancy pictures anymore because I have had rude comments.:(


----------



## EmandBub

rome, who by?!
that's horrible!
don't care what other people say :hugs:
i'm sure you look great!

all you ladies give me hope!!!
xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Yeah who by?! I hope they got banned or something! x


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: rome!!! 

x


----------



## rainbows_x

This was my last bump picture at 40+5 - the day I went into labour, I had her at 40+6.
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC11024-3.jpg

And this is today, 5 days PP.
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000290.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

Rome, once I pop this baby out I'm putting my skates back on and hip checking the hell out of whoever said anything mean to you


----------



## azzii

Here is me at 37 weeks, and i had my daughter at 38.
https://img830.imageshack.us/img830/1411/375l.jpg

And then this is me a little more than 4weeks PP
https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/4911/0827102254.jpg

Im about 5 pounds away from my pre-preg weight.
But i still need to firm up and i hate the stretch marks.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

azzii said:


> Here is me at 37 weeks, and i had my daughter at 38.
> https://img830.imageshack.us/img830/1411/375l.jpg
> 
> And then this is me a little more than 4weeks PP
> https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/4911/0827102254.jpg
> 
> Im about 5 pounds away from my pre-preg weight.
> But i still need to firm up and i hate the stretch marks.

If it makes you feel any better, my stretch marks look identical to your's! Like even the little tiny ones on the side look just like mine. We're stretchy twins! :haha:

I'll have to post a new picture soon. I'm 6 weeks PP!


----------



## newmommy23

You ladies give me so much hope all the time. I'm terrified of the c-section "overhang" :( most of you seem to have been allowed normal births. I'm jealous


----------



## annawrigley

newmommy23 said:


> Rome, once I pop this baby out I'm putting my skates back on and hip checking the hell out of whoever said anything mean to you

I'll join :D


----------



## Jellyt

annawrigley said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> Rome, once I pop this baby out I'm putting my skates back on and hip checking the hell out of whoever said anything mean to you
> 
> I'll join :DClick to expand...

Yeah me too! Who said mean things? I've seen a few pics of you and you look great :hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Okay
here goes! 

Back to Pre-preg weight!!

heres 3 days
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7029.jpg

and now at 4 months
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7197.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Looking good Alice:) 
Such a big change:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

there really is a big change :) i still look pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Rome you do not! dont be silly!
Oh how is school goingg>


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Jellyt said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> Rome, once I pop this baby out I'm putting my skates back on and hip checking the hell out of whoever said anything mean to you
> 
> I'll join :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too! Who said mean things? I've seen a few pics of you and you look great :hugs:Click to expand...

Count me in! You look wonderful from what I've seen! (Were they blatantly rude or maybe worded wrong?)

Looks like you've got your own little army ready to kick some ass on your behalf! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just rude


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Callie-xoxox said:


> Rome you do not! dont be silly!
> Oh how is school goingg>

im not going back :happydance: lol after talking to the local college i decide to apply as a mature student for jan 2011 classes


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Rome you do not! dont be silly!
> Oh how is school goingg>
> 
> im not going back :happydance: lol after talking to the local college i decide to apply as a mature student for jan 2011 classesClick to expand...

Thats soo much better :)


----------



## Youngling

4 weeks pp

https://img188.imageshack.us/img188/1140/dscf0355q.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7038/dscf0357pd.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Youngling said:


> 4 weeks pp
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/img188/1140/dscf0355q.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7038/dscf0357pd.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

You look FANTASTIC! :)


----------



## Justagirlxx

2 weeks post partum :) Im 23 but Thank God for having kids young!!
 



Attached Files:







0141z.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 37









0301p.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 54









48043810444201251903105.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## rainbows_x

Yesterday @ 11 days PP.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/11daysPP2.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

wow u all look great !
and justagirl, wow u look fab for having a 10lb 4 baby


----------



## Justagirlxx

leoniebabey said:


> wow u all look great !
> and justagirl, wow u look fab for having a 10lb 4 baby


Thanks hun. I just think of it like that was the easiest 10 lbs I ever lost. LOL


----------



## abbSTAR

rainbows_x said:


> Yesterday @ 11 days PP.
> 
> https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/11daysPP2.jpg



You look amazing so soon after birth!
and can i see daddy changing little ava in the background :haha:? x


----------



## rainbows_x

abbSTAR said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday @ 11 days PP.
> 
> https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/11daysPP2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing so soon after birth!
> and can i see daddy changing little ava in the background :haha:? xClick to expand...

Thankyou :)

& yeah he was wrapping her in her towel after her bath :D


----------



## sarah0108

12 weeks later :blush:

and look at that little pouch i have :nope: need to stop eating take aways...

hoping to go on a diet soon AND the gym (if i get time :wacko:) x
 



Attached Files:







DSC01670.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 20









DSC01671.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 17









DSC01672.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 15









DSC01673.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sarah0108

oh and too add, i did have my coil fitted 2 days ago so am rather bloated :haha: x


----------



## lizardbreath

sarah you look fine for having 2 babies I know people that have One child and would Kill to look like you do after 12 weeks


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> oh and too add, i did have my coil fitted 2 days ago so am rather bloated :haha: x

probably a good idea :winkwink: xx


----------



## MissCherry15

ill look for some of mine now. but i have a baby pouch still after a year of having a kid. i lost alot of weight then gained it all agen :(


----------



## sarah0108

im going on a diet..

soon :blush:

*hides the chocolate and wipes mouth*


----------



## rainbows_x

4 weeks PP.


----------



## Justagirlxx

rainbows_x said:


> 4 weeks PP.
> 
> View attachment 119409

rainbows you look great hun! and lucky you no stretch marks!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks, and I do! All over my legs and a few on my hips. x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I agree, you look great!


----------



## Natasha2605

I haven't got a post preg pic really. Going out tomorrow night so will take one :) Belly's still a mess with stretchmarks though :( xx


----------



## Natasha2605

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/034.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/035.jpg


----------



## Youngling

7 weeks PP.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0395.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## lily123

Everyone is looking great :) xx


----------



## katie_bump

u all look fab, il take a pic tomorrow and post, 9m 1week pp. Stil got a 'bum belly' (ul see what i mean) and hardly toned up at all..spose that takes effort though ;) xx


----------



## rainbows_x

5 weeks 1 day PP.
I really hate my stretchmarks :(

Also, does anyone know when the linea nigra will go? I hate mine!

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/5weeksPP2.jpg


----------



## SoonToBeMum

all of you look better than i do, and i havent even had a child yet!! :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

everyones bellys have gone back and so toned!x


----------



## samface182

7 weeks PP :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0101.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 26









Photo0102.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 25









Photo0103.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Callie-xoxox

You look great!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Sam you look really good
I'll have to take more soon, the ones I took today are only really suitable for GS :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: kirsty ditto :lol:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Same same same!!!


----------



## stephx

Bit late but this is me 4 weeks PP... My stretchmarks are wayyy to bad for a bare belly pic :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## ~RedLily~

^^You look great!
Ok these are a bit more suitable that my other pics lol. 3 months pp
https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/3365b1e8.jpghttps://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/1f93a0c3.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

kirsty! I hate you! I'm 5 months PP and I dont look that good


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Alice, I think we ALL hate her
I wish I looked like that before Having Lyrik
I Deff DONT look like that now!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I know! I've NEVER looked like that!!


----------



## danniemum2be

this is why i stay away from this thread because now im super jealous and feeling rather miserable that my body looks so awful! x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww don't hate me. I kind of cheat because I take it in the morning before eating :haha: I bet you all look great, I think we just see ourselves differently to how others see us kwim?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

HAHAHA I need to take one before I eat! goood Idea
And I think we ALL have a BAD body image in our head!


----------



## mummy x2

Im new on here but thought id join in, not really a teen im 23 but feel like a teen still...hope u dont mind me crashing, anyways this is me a week post preg after my 2nd son...i absolutely hate my stretchmarks!


----------



## rwhite

mummy x2 said:


> Im new on here but thought id join in, not really a teen im 23 but feel like a teen still...hope u dont mind me crashing, anyways this is me a week post preg after my 2nd son...i absolutely hate my stretchmarks!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126067

You look great for being 1 week PP! And welcome :wave:


----------



## mummy x2

Thank you hun...im a gym-o-holic now tho need to get rid of the jelly x


----------



## Jayde1991

Everyone looks great,way better then me
This is me post pregnancy 3 days after with my 3rd.i look rubbish i will post my bare tummy another day
https://i56.tinypic.com/2w4zdb7.jpg


----------



## 08marchbean

Jayde1991 said:


> Everyone looks great,way better then me
> This is me post pregnancy 3 days after with my 3rd.i look rubbish i will post my bare tummy another day
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2w4zdb7.jpg

are you kidding?! you look great!!! i dont look that good 7 months after my fist!!:cry:


----------



## Jayde1991

08marchbean said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks great,way better then me
> This is me post pregnancy 3 days after with my 3rd.i look rubbish i will post my bare tummy another day
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2w4zdb7.jpg
> 
> are you kidding?! you look great!!! i dont look that good 7 months after my fist!!:cry:Click to expand...

no i am not kidding,i think i look so bad and i wish i looked like i used too.
aww thanks :hugs:
i bet u look better,but it does depend what u look like before too :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Jayde1991 said:


> Everyone looks great,way better then me
> This is me post pregnancy 3 days after with my 3rd.i look rubbish i will post my bare tummy another day
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2w4zdb7.jpg

:shock: You look like you haven't had any children at all, let alone 3! *envious* :flower:


----------



## Jayde1991

rwhite said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone looks great,way better then me
> This is me post pregnancy 3 days after with my 3rd.i look rubbish i will post my bare tummy another day
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2w4zdb7.jpg
> 
> :shock: You look like you haven't had any children at all, let alone 3! *envious* :flower:Click to expand...

thanks,to me i look at myself and i can see that i have had 3 children :baby:
:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

bloody hell!! you look FANTASTIC!
and i thought the "3rd" was a typo til you repeated it, congrats on little corin!! xxxx


----------



## newmommy23

woah Jayde not to be a creep but you are flippin hot! lol I've never seen a proper pic of you before just belly pics lol


----------



## etcetera

this is me 2 months after he was born. I haven't updated in a while so i figured i would 
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.aspx.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## hot tea

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090906_17.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090905_2.jpg

oh and my bare belly. That was a while ago... I look better now.
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/070-6.jpg

Yes, I have major curves.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You guys look GREAT!


----------



## rwhite

I have serious envy right now girlies, you all look wonderful!! Then again part of the reason I'm still a fatass is because I don't bother to work out...so I can't really complain ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rwhite said:


> I have serious envy right now girlies, you all look wonderful!! Then again part of the reason I'm still a fatass is because I don't bother to work out...so I can't really complain ;)


same! :haha: my little brother said he'd be my work out buddy, lets hope a few months I can post my pictures and make people feel jealous :rofl:


----------



## lizardbreath

QuintinsMommy said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> I have serious envy right now girlies, you all look wonderful!! Then again part of the reason I'm still a fatass is because I don't bother to work out...so I can't really complain ;)
> 
> 
> same! :haha: my little brother said he'd be my work out buddy, lets hope a few months I can post my pictures and make people feel jealous :rofl:Click to expand...

Im jealous of you. just because your not pregnant again lol . Im really Scared to see whats going to happen to my poor old body when Im done with this baby Im sure it will NEVER look even close to the same lol Oh the joys of mother hood and what we do for our children


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I dont even want to post on here.
I am losing weight and weigh less then I did when I got pregnant
But my belly is still not tight:(


----------



## rwhite

QuintinsMommy said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> I have serious envy right now girlies, you all look wonderful!! Then again part of the reason I'm still a fatass is because I don't bother to work out...so I can't really complain ;)
> 
> 
> same! :haha: my little brother said he'd be my work out buddy, lets hope a few months I can post my pictures and make people feel jealous :rofl:Click to expand...

I look forward to seeing them :thumbup: I should really get off my ass! Especially now that Lachlan's having mostly formula...hmm. 

It's a good idea that you have a workout buddy, it's supposed to make it easier to stick to your workout plan x


----------



## Jayde1991

@annawrigley -- thank you :D , haha nope the 3rd is not a typo lol.thank you she came home yesterday :D.
@newmommy23 --thank you very much but that is not the best photo of me i look like rubbish,lol thanks


----------



## newmommy23

hot tea said:


> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090906_17.jpg
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090905_2.jpg
> 
> oh and my bare belly. That was a while ago... I look better now.
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/070-6.jpg
> 
> Yes, I have major curves.

I wish my hips were like your's....


----------



## leoniebabey

urgh, sooo jelous of you lot.
I look hurrendoes, this is 5 months on :|
https://i55.tinypic.com/e80gub.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/2625rw8.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Leonie you look great!

Here's me last Friday, so 7 weeks PP.
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo0391.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

omg, i have just realised how much mess is in the background! ooops!

thanks hun, i dont though
You look amazing for 7 weeks and wow is it really that long since you had your LO :O !!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

leoniebabey said:


> omg, i have just realised how much mess is in the background! ooops!
> 
> thanks hun, i dont though
> You look amazing for 7 weeks and wow is it really that long since you had your LO :O !!

Hush! You're fine and so is your background.:thumbup:


----------



## LovingYou

Ahhh :( 2 1/2 months later

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/344c9c53.jpg

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/1a3604d1.jpg


https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/a6a72ba3.jpg


----------



## Jayde1991

Everyone looks great


----------



## sarah0108

i darent post mine :shock:


----------



## sarah0108

You all look great btw :O a lot better than me haha


----------



## leoniebabey

^ but tbf you'v had 2 and you still look amazing !


----------



## doublemiracle

1 month PP and 2 months PP from having twins. Maybe I'll show off my vicious stretch marks later. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00142-20101001-1007.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG00188-20101011-1550.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Leonie i dont. in fact im gonna take pics now :smug::haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'll get to posting some pics soon. I still feel so blah.


----------



## sarah0108

heres me.. just now 4months Pp :nope:

HATE it!

excuse the pants and massive mess :rofl:

iv lost 9lb in 1.5 weeks though :happydance: still feel massive, my size 10's are getting a big baggy though!! :D x
 



Attached Files:







P221010_23.40.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 41









P221010_23.41.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 49


----------



## AriannasMama

You look amazing for having 2 kids. I didn't look that good before having one :(


----------



## sarah0108

:hug: i bet you did hun! but seriously you should see my hips :shock:!! and i dont look great IRL hun x


----------



## AriannasMama

I have the worst stretch marks ever, lol. They are very angry looking :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

last bump pic (40+3) and 2 weeks PP :cry::cry: HORRIBLE stretch marks!


----------



## sarah0108

mine were hun but they are faded pink now :D!! x


----------



## rwhite

Here's my (one day off) 7 month PP piccies. I'm rather hung up about my weight/shape right now...I wasn't up until a couple of months ago as admittedly I was rather hoping it would fall off miraculously but that was silly of me :blush: I haven't really exercised this whole time so I don't have anybody but myself to blame.

On the stretchies front, I really don't mind them. They don't bother me at all! And to think, I dreaded the day when I would first get one on my belly. It happened, I was sad for about a week and worried about how my tummy would look afterwards.

And nowadays I couldn't care less! I don't even really notice them. The ones that I DON'T like are the ones on my legs, they're rather craptacular. And as for the ones on my hips...they were there before preg, some of them so...*shrug*

Huge gigantic *hugs* to those feeling not very confident, and sad about their bodies, things can only improve from here, ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







040800x600.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 35









041800x600.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## rockys-mumma

Quit moaning Rosy :haha: you look fabulous especially since you've done no exercise at all!!!


----------



## hot tea

newmommy23 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090906_17.jpg
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090905_2.jpg
> 
> oh and my bare belly. That was a while ago... I look better now.
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/070-6.jpg
> 
> Yes, I have major curves.
> 
> I wish my hips were like your's....Click to expand...

I have average sized hips, it is just that I have a very small waist. I am 5'0 so I sometimes think it looks odd. I always wear baggy plaid shirts nowadays to stop the attention. Thank you though!


----------



## rwhite

rockys-mumma said:


> Quit moaning Rosy :haha: you look fabulous especially since you've done no exercise at all!!!

I'm sure you look tons better than my wobbly bum! (I don't mean the bum part literally :rofl:) x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

You ladies all look so gorgeous and I'm still not brave enough to post a picture 3 months down the line. I actually want to vomit when I look in the mirror. 

This thread has now made me want to bin any chocolate/crisps/fizzy juice/shite in my house, go get a diet book/plan, hit the gym and pool, but a toning belt because I'm a cheat ... yet I know I'll just go consolodate myself with a bar of choloclate *off I go, hanging my head in shame*

And Sarah, not meaning to sound cheeky, but how on earth did you loose 9lbs in 1.5 weeks! Let me know youre secret :(


----------



## sarah0108

i dont know hun :blush: 

its just.. come off :wacko: but i have been rather stressed and max was waking 9 times a night.. alony just gone down to 5! x


----------



## sarah0108

oh and trust me, a double buggy is NOT light lol x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rubixcyoob. said:


> You ladies all look so gorgeous and I'm still not brave enough to post a picture 3 months down the line. I actually want to vomit when I look in the mirror.
> 
> This thread has now made me want to bin any chocolate/crisps/fizzy juice/shite in my house, go get a diet book/plan, hit the gym and pool, but a toning belt because I'm a cheat ... yet I know I'll just go consolodate myself with a bar of choloclate *off I go, hanging my head in shame*
> 
> And Sarah, not meaning to sound cheeky, but how on earth did you loose 9lbs in 1.5 weeks! Let me know youre secret :(

how much do you need to loose ? not to be rude, lol mini goal is 20 pounds, but my overall goal is 43 before college ( next fall)


----------



## Charlii Lou

This is me 2 weeks after my section:
First pic is the day before he was born


----------



## abbSTAR

I've just layed flat on my back and where my muscle tore in two I have like a huge canyon running down the middle of my stomach yuk! :sad: atleast I look ok stood up.

Might post a picture soon not sure if I have the guts to yet! Or In my case stomach to :haha: and charlii you look amazing! x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You are all beautiful! (I know I say it all the time but you really are!)


----------



## AngelzTears

Me at 39 weeks pregnant:
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/a813de54.jpg

and at 8 weeks PP:
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/cbccbba3.jpg

Sorry for the weird picture lmao, it's the only recent one! I dyed my hair red btw for those who may wonder (needed a change, something to make me feel pretty again!). I've lost 25 pounds, 10 more to gooooo! I want to lose more than that, but it's 10lbs til my pre-pregnancy weight. Wish me luck! The last few pounds are really hard to get rid of =[

I just noticed my arms have not really changed haha :haha:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

AngelzTears said:


> Me at 39 weeks pregnant:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/a813de54.jpg
> 
> and at 8 weeks PP:
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/cbccbba3.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the weird picture lmao, it's the only recent one! I dyed my hair red btw for those who may wonder (needed a change, something to make me feel pretty again!). I've lost 25 pounds, 10 more to gooooo! I want to lose more than that, but it's 10lbs til my pre-pregnancy weight. Wish me luck! The last few pounds are really hard to get rid of =[
> 
> I just noticed my arms have not really changed haha :haha:

I love your hair red! It looks great on you. :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

8 weeks PP.
I just look like I'm still pregnant, it looks exactly like my bmup did!
I need to shift a few more pounds, practically all the weight is on my bum & thighs :(
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo0431.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

17days pp had to go out and buy some new jeans as my pre-pregnancy jeans are some how too big for me, i dont see how at 17days pp
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/17dayspostpregnancy.jpg
this was 40 weeks pregnant
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/40weeks.jpg


----------



## Youngling

Me 12 weeks PP
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0466.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 27









DSCF0467.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## rainbows_x

10 weeks PP.
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo0679.jpg


----------



## hot tea

You girls look amazing!


----------



## lucy_x

you all look fab. god i really need to diet!


----------



## xgem27x

I was really worried when I found out I was having twins that would end up putting on a lot of weight, but I've been pretty lucky tbh! I actually think I'm too skinny for someone who just had twins!! This pic was taken when they were 2 weeks old! :) xxx

https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/8058/postpreggo.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You're really really skinny!


----------



## xgem27x

Luke's_mummy said:


> You're really really skinny!

I think it's all the running around after Frazer and Maxxie that's doing it! I'm skinnier than I was pre-preggo!! xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Super skinny!
you all look amazing xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

lol! Wait till they're crawling!! lol


----------



## sarah0108

lol theres no way im posting mine again after that :rofl: your all looking great i feel terrible :haha:


----------



## casann

wow i'm so jealous , 9 months later and i'm still 5 stone heavier then i was pre pregnacy !! it just won't budge !


----------



## Natasha2605

Me, today :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/006-2-1.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

I'll post in here when I'm feeling less icky lol. I am SO pleased with how my tummy shrank...I've got one stretch mark and that's it! yay!!!!
You ladies are all so amazing!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

39.4 weeks pregnant
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs036.ash2/35166_1523781622628_1477251163_1356569_4393015_n.jpg

16 weeks PP
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/DSCF7561.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/DSCF7564.jpg

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## casann

Ally you look great!! Honestly . Try not to be too down . i'd be ecstatic to look like that :) xxx


----------



## rwhite

casann said:


> Ally you look great!! Honestly . Try not to be too down . i'd be ecstatic to look like that :) xxx

Me too, you look fantastic!! :flower: I have some serious tummy envy going on!


----------



## veganmum2be

you all look so great, i cant stand the sight of myself :(


----------



## newmommy23

aw Ally you look great! I wish I had the huevos to pierce my belly button lol. How long does it take before this line on my belly goes away?


----------



## sarah0108

Ally! your looking great

i wished i looked like you :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

veganmum2be said:


> you all look so great, i cant stand the sight of myself :(

awwww you had your lil boy! :D


----------



## doublemiracle

32 weeks pregnant with twins... 2 months pp in the black top... 3 months pp in the stripe shirt. Still not brave enough to show my stretch marks. It's depressing. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







32wks.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG00188-20101011-1550.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG00430-20101111-0951.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jellyt

You guys all look so great! I'll post my 6 month pp pic later xx


----------



## sarah0108

i should do a 18month and 5 month PP pic next week :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

okay here goes :dohh::nope:

i seriously hate the way i look. Im a stone lighter than before i had max but i feel huge! literally when i walk i can feel everywhere wobbling :dohh:

i just wanna :cry:
 



Attached Files:







P131110_22.21.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 29









P131110_22.22_[01].jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 36









P131110_22.20_[03].jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 29









P131110_22.22.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## leoniebabey

you dont wobble silly. You look amazing !! stop putting yourself down you look great! I look hideous and ive only had one


----------



## sarah0108

Leonie you look great!

and :rofl: i do wobble! seriously! x


----------



## Ablaski17

ally I wish I looked as good as you.


----------



## xgem27x

You girls have amazing post-preggo pictures! Here are mine, and a pic of me when I was 26 weeks preggo! I'm still not 100% happy with the way I look, but I'm getting there! xxx

https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/8058/postpreggo.jpg

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3971/postprego004small.jpg

https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5473/preggo.png


----------



## Jellyt

6 months PP. Scuse the WELL dodgy underwear with a hole in haha. 
https://i51.tinypic.com/2eyw7ch.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

im so jealous!!! x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

me too! I look awful!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Ditto :nope:

i hateee my muffin top :rofl: if it went id be happy!


----------



## sarah0108

How do you girls look like that anyway? What do you do?x


----------



## xgem27x

sarah0108 said:


> How do you girls look like that anyway? What do you do?x

Mine just shranked back down, and in the months since I've just lost lots and lots of weight, I'm slimmer than I was pre-preg! I know I should consider myself lucky, because most ladies want to go back to slim straight away but I would honestly rather look like the other ladies on here, I lost weight so quickly and got all boney that I didn't get to enjoy having that yummy mummy look :) I think the other post preg pics on here are much nicer! You ladies have great slim bodies, without looking too scrawney xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I dont have a slim body though! haha


----------



## Ezza

wow, you girls look aaswome. il have to get my 6month piccy up when i get 5mins to take one  x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm NOT putting up one! Everyone looks amazing and I look awful! I daren't put up a pic :'( makes me want to cry!


----------



## veganmum2be

i'll upload one soon, i'll make you all feel better :lol:


----------



## veganmum2be

4 weeks pp. 

bump pic is 38 weeks i had him 2 days later.

:cry: :cry: :cry: :(
 



Attached Files:







004bb.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 17









016bb.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 29









021bbb.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I don't look much diffrent to that now Vegan mum! The only reason I struggle is because that is 6 months PP for me! Not 4 weeks! you look great honestly. You only had him 4 weeks ago AND you had a c-section. You don't look anywhere NEAR as bad as you think!


----------



## newmommy23

10 days pp...sorry for crappy phone pics
 



Attached Files:







1116000055a.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 27









1116000057a.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Ezza

You girlies look fab! Heres me this morning, 6months pp. :/


https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF3951-1.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

newmommy23. You look great! I can't believe thats only 10 days PP

Ezza! WOW omg you look amazing! I wish I looked like that!


----------



## AriannasMama

:cry: I will never look the same, my tummy looks like it was attacked by a tiger, lol


----------



## Ezza

mrs.stokes said:


> :cry: I will never look the same, my tummy looks like it was attacked by a tiger, lol

Aaww thats wha i thought hun.& Sorry but :haha: at the tiger thing. x


----------



## AriannasMama

Ezza said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I will never look the same, my tummy looks like it was attacked by a tiger, lol
> 
> Aaww thats wha i thought hun.& Sorry but :haha: at the tiger thing. xClick to expand...

lol, its ok, its the best way i can describe it. oh well. got a pretty cute baby out if it, lol.


----------



## Mellie1988

I've just learnt to accept my body now....obviously I'm still gonna diet as I don't want to be fat, but I don't think that my tummy will ever be flat again and I've given up on hoping my stretch marks might fade? Lol! 
You all lool amazing by the way!! 
X


----------



## vinteenage

38 weeks, last bump picture.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/38weekssideright-1.jpg

2 days PP, still in the hospital waiting for discharge...Its like a little baby bump!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Picture080-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Picture081-1.jpg


----------



## lizardbreath

@ vinteenage: You look amazing for being two Days , Its all just uterus that hasnt shrank back yet , Your so lucky you will be back to skinny in no time , Also Congrats.


----------



## Ezza

Well my flat tummy's not going to last now isit... :haha:
x


----------



## xgem27x

Ezza said:


> Well my flat tummy's not going to last now isit... :haha:
> x

ooooooh congrats on your BFP!! :) xxx


----------



## MissMamma

Gem, completely off topic but i _cannot_ get over your boys. They are just too cute!
And congrats on your LO Daphne! :D


----------



## pansylove

hiii i'm crashing from teen pregnancy, just wondering if anyone recommends any creams for toning the tummy back up and/or helping stretch marks recover after the birth? 
you all look lovely x


----------



## xgem27x

MissMammaToBe said:


> Gem, completely off topic but i _cannot_ get over your boys. They are just too cute!
> And congrats on your LO Daphne! :D

awww thank you :) i think so too lol xxx they can be right cheeky monkeys though, but i still love em for it hehe


----------



## Natasha2605

pansylove said:


> hiii i'm crashing from teen pregnancy, just wondering if anyone recommends any creams for toning the tummy back up and/or helping stretch marks recover after the birth?
> you all look lovely x

I used Palmers cocoa butter, can't recommend highly enough xx


----------



## sarah0108

i havent used anything on my stretchies hun they fade with time x


----------



## leoniebabey

pansylove said:


> hiii i'm crashing from teen pregnancy, just wondering if anyone recommends any creams for toning the tummy back up and/or helping stretch marks recover after the birth?
> you all look lovely x

You can get the palmers cream which is specificly for toning up, was a shame i was allergic cause i did see a difference, im allergic to anything with palmers written on it grrrrrr

x


----------



## MissMamma

I used palmers and tbh I didn't think it did much, if anything for my stretchies. It did give me lovely soft skin and it smells nice too :D
I used bio oil too for a bit and I do actually think that worked I could notice them fading but I stopped using it coz it's just so bloody expensive!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I use Bio oil from time to time.. well I did on my stomach, legs etc when I was pregnant and I didn't get any.. but I got loads on my thighs and bum. I always exfoliate and then moisturise with the Palmers Cocoa butter aswell, the exfoliating is meant to encourage more skin cells to grow and help them fade, whether it does or not I don't know but you can't always see them on me now only in certain lights!


----------



## pansylove

thank you girls :) i'll let you know how my toning mission goes once i pop! i should hopefully be joining you in parenting by the end of next week :) xx


----------



## sarah0108

ohh whys she coming out early hun :D x


----------



## pansylove

a horrible mixture of crippling SPD and depression. I'm really lucky to have such an understanding midwife though, when i first waddled in with crutches she was like right we have to do something about this! She'll only be a week early if they induce I think, I find out on Monday what date. Probably be around 28th which is a week early :)x


----------



## xgem27x

pansylove said:


> a horrible mixture of crippling SPD and depression. I'm really lucky to have such an understanding midwife though, when i first waddled in with crutches she was like right we have to do something about this! She'll only be a week early if they induce I think, I find out on Monday what date. Probably be around 28th which is a week early :)x

:hugs: feel for you, i had severe spd, its a bitch aint it lol!! i woke up every morning with dislocated hips and had to whack them back into place lol as soon as you've had your little one though they pretty much go back to normal, it was nice to actually walk again haha! xxx best of luck next week xxxxxx


----------



## dani_tinks

My spd hasn't gone :(. But the midwifes ignored my notes and apparently didn't realise I had it so put my legs in the wrong positions - I think thats probably why I still suffer. Good luck pansylove x


----------



## sarah0108

ohh good luck hun! i bet its awful, i never had it but my hips hurt so bad with my babies. (maybe because they were so big :shrug:) sitting down was a right pain. Probably made it worse that i had to carry harriet everywhere too!

i feel for you :hugs:


----------



## pansylove

aww thank you you 3 :) i'm really hoping it goes after birth, i've been referred for hydrotherapy after the birth though so that should help it if it doesn't go hopefully!
don't like the sound of dislocating hips though, that sounds horrid! :( i'm just pretty immobile, my OH has to do everything for me and I feel so helpless which makes me really depressed. Keep having panic attacks about it. Finding out on Monday what my date is for induction if the sweep doesn't work. So hopefully I'll be joining you all next week :)
Pain free, and posting a post-pregnancy picture in this thread! eep, can't wait. xx


----------



## sarah0108

make sure you update us hun :D x


----------



## sarah0108

ohh and.. Good Luck :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hate you all :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

does a PP pic count if its of yourself dressed up to go out :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

yes :D x


----------



## sarah0108

ahh i THINK i want to post one.. only because im proud i fit into the dress :rofl: id have bust it the other month!


----------



## annawrigley

do ittt :D


----------



## newmommy23

my stomach is flat but like..wobbly. lol it feels funny


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I want to post a new picture But I am not sure if there will be a change!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

post it :)


----------



## MissMamma

i'm going to do my first tomorrow @ 2weeks pp...i'm a little scared! I dont feel too bad, my tummy has practically gone down but its just jelly-y and wobbly and feels absolutely disgusting and i _still_ hate my stretchies but i'm just gna have to get used to them! Anyways, tomorrow girls..xx


----------



## Youngling

15 weeks PP. There abit small, think u can click to enlarge them.
Still miss my post pregnancy body, I had a really toned stomach but now its flabby :cry:

And my horrible line is still there, ugh i hate it
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0488.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 45









DSCF0489.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 46









DSCF0490.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 64


----------



## sarah0108

i think you look great!


----------



## x__amour

Youngling said:


> 15 weeks PP. There abit small, think u can click to enlarge them.
> Still miss my post pregnancy body, I had a really toned stomach but now its flabby :cry:
> 
> And my horrible line is still there, ugh i hate it

Kayleigh, you look *GREAT*! :hugs:

Here's my 40 week bump and then 1 week postpartum today. I have a huge nasty bruise on my tummy though, no idea where that came from! But I was 97lbs before pregnancy, doctor told me to get to 110lbs then add on 25-35lbs for baby after that. I was 155lbs when I went into the hospital. I've lost 25lbs, 8lbs over last night. I'm getting there!


 



Attached Files:







Image11142010125732.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 29









Image11232010145610.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 32









Image11232010145621.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 44









Image11232010145628.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## lucy_x

you all look fab, wish i looked like half of you :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

Me tonight @ 5.5months pp..
 



Attached Files:







P051210_21.13.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 58









P051210_21.11.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 52


----------



## flutterbywing

you look fab spammy mcspamson!! I miss you!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Hanna!

i miss you tooooooooooooooo


----------



## Luke's_mummy

hate you sarah. You look amazing xxx


----------



## sarah0108

:blush:

well i love you too Alice :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

wit woo sarah!


----------



## sarah0108

*strutts for anna*

:lol:


----------



## lily123

Everyone looks really good!
Sarah you look HOT ;)
x


----------



## RachelRae

The day of induction; 39 weeks 1 day :)

https://i52.tinypic.com/5c0ehe.jpg

2 weeks post

https://i55.tinypic.com/n6b5gl.jpg


----------



## x__amour

Rachel, I hate you. :cry:
No, not really! But you look GREAT! :hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

rachel you look amazing :)


----------



## x__amour

Almost 3 weeks PP, sigh. I look exhausted! Still rockin' that bruise from the surgery. :sad2:

 



Attached Files:







4456.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 62









5475.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 71









3567.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 58


----------



## RachelRae

Lol, I love you too Shannon ;)

Thanks girls, all of you look wonderfullll! :flower:

xx


----------



## sarah0108

you all look great!

and :rofl: Linzie.. i know you want me :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

3 weeks 3 days PP. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture397-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture398-1.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

OMG!! vinteenage you have a flat stomach and no stretchmarks!! ..and your son is only 3 weeks old!! So not fair lol!

Im so jealous haha!! xx


----------



## x__amour

Aww Daphne, you look great. Jealous! :cry:


----------



## vinteenage

Uh yeah I'll be the first to say I got seriously lucky in the stomach stretch mark department! I didn't get any. I do have a ton on my ass and thighs though...

Shannon you really do look great but I'm sure you'll bounce back to where you want really soon! You were carrying a lot differently than me, and I'm betting that changes how fast one loses the extra fluffy bits.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Daphne!!!! You lucky bitch! I still don't look anywhere near that good!


----------



## sarah0108

xgem27x said:


> OMG!! vinteenage you have a flat stomach and no stretchmarks!! ..and your son is only 3 weeks old!! So not fair lol!
> 
> Im so jealous haha!! xx

Lol you look that good too! and have no extra fat like meee :haha: x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Shut it sarah. I've seen your new facebook pics. Luke's got more extra fat than you!


----------



## sarah0108

No serious its just a very flattering picture :blush: Jeggings are pulling me in!!!

ETA ill prove it :lol:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Go on then! I cant bare to add one of me. I look terrible. Now all these newbies wth skinny bodies have come in, I dont want to post mine anymore. I have ALOT of streachmarks and still have really saggy skin and an overhang :(


----------



## sarah0108

the skin on my stomachs saggy!


----------



## sarah0108

and i have stretchies onto my back, all over my legs ( ALL OVER) covering my boobs hips and everything!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Alice you look great so SHHHH!
Daphne you look great also! SOOOOO freaking lucky!

And Sarah you look great as always


----------



## pansylove

Well ... here I go!! These pics were taken 8 days PP. Be kind :haha:

(didn't realise they were sideways oops!)
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 48









photo (5).jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 49


----------



## stephx

pansylove you look amazing for 8 days PP :D xx


----------



## newmommy23

my stomach is flat, but omg my poor boobs :cry: they will never be the same...and they were so splendid before! :cry:


----------



## abbSTAR

pansy love you look amaaazing!


Im happy now, ive gone down fab just i have no belly button its so odd, not even the doctors know whats happened... i will have to take a picture :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

newmommy23 said:


> my stomach is flat, but omg my poor boobs :cry: they will never be the same...and they were so splendid before! :cry:

mine too, I had to clean out my dresser and get rid of all my cute small bras :cry:


----------



## newmommy23

I never had small bras lol mine are just sagging :cry: when 32dd boobs sag it gets serious lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

darling. when 38 F boobd sag.... then its serious!


----------



## pansylove

really?! thank you so much! i wasn't sure what to think/what's normal so am happy to hear i'm doing well :) x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I wish I looked that good now and I'm 7 months PP!!


----------



## xgem27x

I'm happy my boobs are smaller lol!!
I was a 32F pre-preg, 36G preg, 34I expressing milk and now I'm a 32E and I love my small boobs!! :D:D ...even though 32E is probably not small to most people, its the smallest I've ever been lol, I can buy size 8 clothes now and not have to struggle fitting the bazookas in yaaaaaay!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Jellyt

I have small boobs :(. I was a 32D pre-preg. When I was breastfeeding I was a 34E and now i've stopped my boobs have disappeared. The bra i'm wearing is a 32B. They look alright in a bra but when I take it off they're pretty much just skin :(.


----------



## newmommy23

my boobs were 32 d prepreg and still now bfing....will they shrink after I stop? thats depressing


----------



## annawrigley

Luke's_mummy said:


> darling. when 38 F boobd sag.... then its serious!

Mate when 30Gs sag... they chill on my stomach when im not in a bra! :rofl:

I wish i had small boobs!!


----------



## Jellyt

newmommy23 said:


> my boobs were 32 d prepreg and still now bfing....will they shrink after I stop? thats depressing

Not nescessarily! I lost weight probably a bit too quickly which I don't think helped in the boobie department.


----------



## veganmum2be

my boobs have never been big. c before and during pregnancy, d now. but they have so gone south for winter :lol:


----------



## xSophieBx

My boobs have stayed the same.. small lol. BUT I have HUGE nipples now.. neoone else? They were really dark and huge wen i breastfed and now they havent gone down.. gone light thou.. Im glad my stretchmarks have gone light.. Im tempted 2 get my belly pierced again thou 2 cover the horrible scar from having it dne! x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

annawrigley said:


> Luke's_mummy said:
> 
> 
> darling. when 38 F boobd sag.... then its serious!
> 
> Mate when 30Gs sag... they chill on my stomach when im not in a bra! :rofl:
> 
> I wish i had small boobs!!Click to expand...


Tell me about it! :haha: We need to make a club! The RIP perky boobs club haha!


----------



## sarah0108

lol mine have shrunk back downnnnn

i was a 34d pre preg, jumped to 34E and a few months ago were 34f/g and im now 32DD :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Mine were a 36C pre-pregnancy then I was a 38E while breastfeeding....now I am a 36DD.


----------



## lizardbreath

Am I the only one who Never gained boobs :( When I was pregnant with Jaymee they never went up a size at all and then I had her and still they never went up. They havent gone up with this baby either I guess I was just went to have small boobs .


----------



## rwhite

Luke's_mummy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke's_mummy said:
> 
> 
> darling. when 38 F boobd sag.... then its serious!
> 
> Mate when 30Gs sag... they chill on my stomach when im not in a bra! :rofl:
> 
> I wish i had small boobs!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! :haha: We need to make a club! The RIP perky boobs club haha!Click to expand...

*raises hand* I would fit nicely in that club :rofl: OH teases me about my granny titties all the time :dohh:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:O mean OH! (btw I'm Alice Norwood who added you on facebook) 

Mine tries to convince me they aren't. But I can use the skin at the top to puick them up and put them back here they used to be! v saggy!


----------



## Jellyt

Luke's_mummy said:


> :O mean OH! (btw I'm Alice Norwood who added you on facebook)
> 
> Mine tries to convince me they aren't. But I can use the skin at the top to puick them up and put them back here they used to be! v saggy!

Sometimes I pull mine up and keep my hands there so they look like they used to and strut around for a while! I'm like "oooooh look at my excellent breasts" and then I take my hands away and humpf :(


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Me too!!!! Haha


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: same


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm fatter now than i was at 3-4 months PP! I swear I just eat crap to keep up with my little monster! I don't have as much time to cook and make proper food throughout the day! Blah!

And on the boobie front, mine didn't change in pregnancy except one back size, then up about 3 cup sizes when my milk came in, I looked like Jordan! But I didnt BF so this went away pretty quick and now I am the same as pre preg 32E. I have a few strechmarks on them though :(

Btw, i have never known so many big boobed ladies! Be proud of your knockers not depressed about the inevitable sag lol!


----------



## lily123

Even my tiny boobies sag :(


----------



## leoniebabey

My boobs didnt change much, i was guttered i got the sickness, heartburn but no big boobs !!
i was 34C went up to 34D am now 34D/DD depends if the bra is from primark or not :rofl:

i hate them there blerghhhhh


----------



## Sarah10

leoniebabey said:


> My boobs didnt change much, i was guttered i got the sickness, heartburn but no big boobs !!
> i was 34C went up to 34D am now 34D/DD depends if the bra is from primark or not :rofl:
> 
> i hate them there blerghhhhh

Did you live my pregnancy? haha :happydance: xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Okay. 

I'm being brave. 

Heres me!

7 months PP
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/0_19.jpg

Pushing it out!
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/0_110.jpg


----------



## ~RedLily~

You look great!
Where you're pushing it out is like my stomach normally lol.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks. I'm not happy, but I've just lost half a stone in the past 2 weeks!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Looking FAB Alice :D 

x


----------



## rainbows_x

15 weeks & 2 days PP.

This cold/flu is the best diet i've had :lol: Wouldn't reccomend it though!
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo1139.jpg


----------



## x__amour

rainbows_x said:


> 15 weeks & 2 days PP.
> 
> This cold/flu is the best diet i've had :lol: Wouldn't reccomend it though!
> https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo1139.jpg

You look great, Donna! :hugs:
And Ava looks super cute in your avatar! :flower:


----------



## pansylove

I'm not gonna lie.. I am SO fricken chuffed with how my tummy is coming along!!!

14 days PP. :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 56


----------



## _laura

So bloody jealous Aymie! Thought I'm not going to start the weight loss til after Xmas. Though my bellys relatively back to normal (needs toning alot!)


----------



## sarah0108

looking great girls!


----------



## divershona

1st and 2nd are 3 weeks pp and 3rd is 8 days pp to compare

i didnt think there was much of a change between the two pics but looking at them side by side there is. :O
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20101215.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 20









Snapshot_20101215_2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 29









Snapshot_20101202.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## pansylove

I'M BACK INTO SKINNY JEANS!! Yay!! :) (size 12 when i used to be a size 8 but shhhh i'm in them!)


----------



## rainbows_x

pansylove said:


> I'M BACK INTO SKINNY JEANS!! Yay!! :) (size 12 when i used to be a size 8 but shhhh i'm in them!)

Haha, I'm the same, I kept trying on my size 8 ones and they just WOULDN'T get past my arse!

So I went out and bought bigger size ones :lol: I don't care though, they are still skinny!


----------



## vinteenage

I was a size zero and those jeans won't even go over my knees anymore...so I'm now a size 2.

That's okay.


----------



## abbSTAR

I fitted in my normal jeans about 3 weeks pp. but i didn't wear them as it was to uncomfortable on all my stitches haha, my (uk) size 6's are still a teeny bit to tight though.


All looking fab ladies :flower:


----------



## pansylove

rainbows_x said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> I'M BACK INTO SKINNY JEANS!! Yay!! :) (size 12 when i used to be a size 8 but shhhh i'm in them!)
> 
> Haha, I'm the same, I kept trying on my size 8 ones and they just WOULDN'T get past my arse!
> 
> So I went out and bought bigger size ones :lol: I don't care though, they are still skinny!Click to expand...

hahah yeah my jeans are pretty much done for now. they ain't getting past this momma booty any time soon!


----------



## divershona

i had a pair of size 14 skinny jeans that i couldnt get into pre-pregnancy and now they keep falling down because they're to big :dohh: had go and buy some size 12's :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

I went and bough a pair of jeans that fitted perfectly at about 4 wks pp, i cannot wear them now they just fall off lol i think my hips went back in a lil or something bnecause i'm still the same weight lol. Don't waste too much money on new clothes honestly!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm the same as Joely. I just had to buy a new pair aghain 2 weeks ago and now THEY'RE falling off me ! haha


----------



## annawrigley

I need some new jeans!! Desperately!

Where do good jeans?? :haha:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

pansylove said:


> I'M BACK INTO SKINNY JEANS!! Yay!! :) (size 12 when i used to be a size 8 but shhhh i'm in them!)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dani_tinks

I also went out and bought loads of new clothes when my size 6 and 8s couldnt fit. My size 10s are now hanging off me :haha: it's only taken 10 months but I think i'm getting there :). Anna topshop jeans are good, superdry, river island. I quite like new look ones too x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I get most my jeans from h&m! love them, they have a massive selection and the majority don't have holes in them or random bleach splats :thumbup:


----------



## pansylove

i only got some cheap jeans but i really like them! primark, £9. bargain. primark have some good stuff if you fish around, they always hide their good things for some reason!


----------



## newmommy23

I just wear leggings still lol. I couldn't ever wear jeans in the first place, size 2 waist but size 8 butt...doesn't sit well for jean shopping hahah


----------



## sarah0108

okay heres my 6 months PP pics :blush: im quite pleased i have managed to get below the weight i was BEFORE i even had Harriet (somehow?!) :haha: still now 100% happy yet though. Need a LOT of toning.

im doing two posts.. next one will be how my stretch marks have faded :happydance: im really impressed!!
 



Attached Files:







P151210_11.13_[01].jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 52









P151210_11.14_[01].jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 42









P151210_11.15.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 48









P151210_11.19_[02].jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 55









P151210_11.16.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 46


----------



## sarah0108

heres the stretchie comparison! preg pic at 39+5 days.
and now at 6 months.

pretty happy at how they have faded :happydance:

last pic is my size 10 jeans :blush: 3 months ago i couldnt get them past my knees!! i ended up crying that they didnt fit and now they are too big :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







P080610_09.49.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 41









P151210_11.18_[02].jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 33









P151210_11.18.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 31









P151210_11.18_[01].jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 39









P151210_20.09.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## bbyno1

Thanks so much.You have given me hope:Dx


----------



## sarah0108

btw excuse my bedroom :dohh: we are currently sorting it and getting new furniture haha


----------



## annawrigley

Sarah you look AMAAAAAZING :kiss: xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you Anna :blush:

OMGGG i *LOVE* your new avatar :cloud9:


----------



## stephx

Im so jealous Sarah :( You looks amazing!! x


----------



## sarah0108

steph i saw your picture you look great too!! x


----------



## AriannasMama

10w PP...eh =/

this ones at an angle so I look bigger than I really am lol
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/cstokes81189/DSCN3007.jpg

excuse my face in this one as well, lmao
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/cstokes81189/DSCN3006.jpg

I had a baby who refused to be put down, as you can see.


----------



## kattsmiles

Finally stepping in over here. :wave:

1st is a few days before he came out, 2nd is 1 day PP, and 3rd is 8 PP. Slowly coming along and I can still get into my jeans with some struggle and wiggling (and discomfort lol).
 



Attached Files:







6760a339.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 21









40189930.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 24









a0e0e17f-1.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## MissMamma

sarah0108 said:


> heres the stretchie comparison! preg pic at 39+5 days.
> and now at 6 months.
> 
> pretty happy at how they have faded :happydance:
> 
> last pic is my size 10 jeans :blush: 3 months ago i couldnt get them past my knees!! i ended up crying that they didnt fit and now they are too big :yipee:

you have given me hope. I promised to post my pp pics but i took them and my stretchies looked so goddamn awful i couldn't bear to put them online [i swear they've gotten darker since having Raphi??], they have been deleted never to be seen again. sorry girls :cry:

i was pretty much back in my pre preg jeans within a week of giving birth?! although theres one pair that are being stubborn and wont let me back in :growlmad: not quite sure why as they're the same size as all my others.


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> Finally stepping in over here. :wave:
> 
> 1st is a few days before he came out, 2nd is 1 day PP, and 3rd is 8 PP. Slowly coming along and I can still get into my jeans with some struggle and wiggling (and discomfort lol).

You look great!!


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Finally stepping in over here. :wave:
> 
> 1st is a few days before he came out, 2nd is 1 day PP, and 3rd is 8 PP. Slowly coming along and I can still get into my jeans with some struggle and wiggling (and discomfort lol).
> 
> You look great!!Click to expand...

Lol thanks! My stomach is all squishy. It's such a weird feeling.


----------



## EffyKat

I know right?! I keep getting phantom kicks too


----------



## xgem27x

kattsmiles said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Finally stepping in over here. :wave:
> 
> 1st is a few days before he came out, 2nd is 1 day PP, and 3rd is 8 PP. Slowly coming along and I can still get into my jeans with some struggle and wiggling (and discomfort lol).
> 
> You look great!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol thanks! My stomach is all squishy. It's such a weird feeling.Click to expand...

Ahhh I LOVED that squishy feeling! I wish my squishiness never left lol, it was so cuddley haha!! x


----------



## leoniebabey

* runs off in a depression *
no fair you all look fab


----------



## sarah0108

You all look great! 

Mrs.Stokes.. Arianna looks like you :haha:

Leonie?! you look amazing so shh :smug: x


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah this thread just depresses me lmao.


----------



## xgem27x

GREAT THINGS HAVE HAPPEND!! :happydance:

I went shopping for some skinnys...tried on a 10... MAHUUUSIVE....tried on an 8...still pretty loose...went for a 6...fits perfect!!!! 

And I've realised my mirror is dented, so I've been looking at myself thinking I need to drop a few pounds cos I look bigger than I am, but I am actually alright! Yaay!

Its all just given me a huge confidence boost! ...now to pig out over christmas!! :D:D xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

lol im very jealous :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

but well done!!


----------



## xgem27x

thanks, i'm starting to feel more like me now :) xx


----------



## sarah0108

Thats great though hun!

i know what you mean though, im 1lb lighter than before i had kids and really starting to feel better!

im a 10 now (some stuffs a bit big) im aiming for an 8 by the 21st of jan :happydance: x


----------



## xgem27x

i've seen your pics sarah, you look soooo good, especially for a mummy of two different aged bubbas :) xxx


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: thanks!

I just need to work on my muffin top.. its not actually hips.. its just where all my fat goes :rofl:! and the top of my legs, thats where i store my weight haha x


----------



## Babydance

You know what you teenage Mums have a name for yourselves!!! "The tiny teeny skinny beep beeps!!" lol 
Well done you all look amazing im uber jealous! 
And a size 6?! Thats like a forgein language to me! hehe xx


----------



## xgem27x

similar to me lol you can use my ribs as xylophone but if you slap my thighs they will jiggle for days haha xxx :haha::haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: babydance!!

and gem :haha: you make me laugh! my ribs arent quite like that anymore :lol: x


----------



## xgem27x

I want an xbox kinect lol!! The fitness and dance games look great!! Would have to kick OH off COD though...


----------



## sarah0108

me too! i need an xbox first though haha i might invest after xmas ;) x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

5 months PP


20 pounds from my goal weight!


----------



## x__amour

Callie, you look great! Everyone else too!
:hugs:


----------



## LoisP

Callie you look amazing hun :flow:


----------



## Jellyt

Everyone looks amazing! Bunch of MILFs ;)


----------



## LoisP

Can you upload from your phone photos onto Bnb???


----------



## vinteenage

Girls, you truly are all looking great!
5 weeks 1 day PP.

Ignore the morning hair! I have a bit of bloat going on too. :( I cannot wait until these 6 weeks are up so I can tighten up my abs...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture783-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture784-1.jpg


----------



## LoisP

Erghh Daphne I envy you so much. I didn't even have a stomache like that PRE pregnancy!


----------



## AriannasMama

LoisP said:


> Erghh Daphne I envy you so much. I didn't even have a stomache like that PRE pregnancy!


right? you are lucky, lol. good genes im guessing?


----------



## vinteenage

Yes I have some very good genes!

Here's my Mom. She's 43 and just as skinny as me...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/41110_151988604816290_100000154552222_504499_4590082_n-1-1.jpg

She's on the far right here.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/38261_10150211243690230_786935229_13755481_3513459_n-1.jpg

So yah, I'm just really lucky!


----------



## sarah0108

you all look amazing :shock: 

:winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

Lois I dont think you can upload from your phone
Daphne, :shock:


----------



## Sarah10

4 months 3 days pp.
I need a miracle weight loss cure or something :nope:
 



Attached Files:







SDC12537.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Lauraxamy

Everyone looks reallly great :flower: xx


----------



## vinteenage

Sarah you look great!



annawrigley said:


> Daphne, :shock:

Haha is this good or bad? I feel like you're all going to cut me. :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

No, its good! It was all I could muster up to say on how well you've done!


----------



## sarah0108

Sarah you look amazing!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: thats so weird saying my name it felt as if i was talking to myself! x


----------



## Sarah10

Haha it did to me the other day about the baby measurement thread! Ahh i still don't feel/look too great though, mind you i do weigh a tad less these days than i did pre preg, must be all the liftin of jayden, he must be over 21lbs now! x


----------



## LoisP

2weeks PP... still quite big, but tbh I haven't done ANYTHING to shift the weight yet :haha:


----------



## _laura

Lois you look well good for 2 weeks pp!
I've not done anything to shift the weight. Keep thinking if i did shift it i'd put it all back on over xmas!


----------



## LoisP

I don't feel like it tbh Laura, but I don't really care just yet. I plan to enjoy Christmas first, what with xmas dinner, and shit loads of chocolate and wine :haha: After that, POW, i'm LOOSING this jelly belly! Lol :) I'll do a 3 weeks PP one later, and I seem to have shrunk quite a bit more :)


----------



## LoisP

deleted


----------



## LoisP

3 weeks and 1 day post pregnancy... :blush: LOVE HANDLES or what! lol


----------



## _laura

awww Lois! you look amazing! :happydance:
So not putting mine up! though I jumped on the scales and lost a lot more than what I thought I had!

Just going to enjoy xmas and get more wear out of my maternity stuff :haha:
Then bam wii fit and diet time!


----------



## rainbows_x

17 weeks PP.
Still haven't done any exercise or dieting. I think after Christmas I may start a little diet and exercise plan and loose the last few pounds. 
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo1218.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

:cry: so jelous of you girls. i'm ruined lmao


----------



## MissMamma

Lois *slap* seriously you look amazing hun! Your son is only three weeks old!!! Stop being silly. 
(i love you really)


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> awww Lois! you look amazing! :happydance:
> So not putting mine up! though I jumped on the scales and lost a lot more than what I thought I had!
> 
> Just going to enjoy xmas and get more wear out of my maternity stuff :haha:
> Then bam wii fit and diet time!

Aww thank you :D
I wanted to weigh myself, but our scales have mysteriously disapeared :( 
Haha good plan! We can be diet buddies after xmas ;) :happydance:


----------



## abbSTAR

*42+3*
https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/3200/cimg0003jk.jpg


*7 weeks PP*
https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8555/sam0145h.jpg​


----------



## x__amour

Oh my goodness! Lois, Donna and Abi! :shock:
You guys look awesome! Everyone's looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Holy cow Abi you look amazing! You had quite the bump!


----------



## sarah0108

you all look so good !

:rofl: why do none of you have a muffin top?! Mine wont go!! x


----------



## kattsmiles

l


----------



## vinteenage

Kat you look fabulous!

My hips are much wider [and achey] than pre birth.


----------



## leoniebabey

right
thats it
i am NOT coming on here no more, no no no no more !
you all look fab and i just look so flabby and fat i literally look about 5 month pregnant!
DIET TIME but with xmas only a few days away im putting off till after, theres no point dieting over xmas!


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> 17 weeks PP.
> Still haven't done any exercise or dieting. I think after Christmas I may start a little diet and exercise plan and loose the last few pounds.
> https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo1218.jpg


you look fab and nice pj'si have those :)
primark :thumbup:


----------



## veganmum2be

my god abbstar you had one seriously impressive bump:D


----------



## newmommy23

ugh I hate my hips. they somehow manage to be wide, and narrow at the same time. I don't mind the curves of my love handles but they just drop off at my hip bones and then I just look gross. >.<


----------



## lily123

sarah0108 said:


> why do none of you have a muffin top?!

Ohhh i do! lol, majorly!
xxxx


----------



## LoisP

MissMammaToBe said:


> Lois *slap* seriously you look amazing hun! Your son is only three weeks old!!! Stop being silly.
> (i love you really)

Awwww thank you xxxxxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

leoniebabey said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 17 weeks PP.
> Still haven't done any exercise or dieting. I think after Christmas I may start a little diet and exercise plan and loose the last few pounds.
> https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo1218.jpg
> 
> 
> you look fab and nice pj'si have those :)
> primark :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!
Yeah! I love them, they are so comfy :D


----------



## sarah0108

lily123 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> why do none of you have a muffin top?!
> 
> Ohhh i do! lol, majorly!
> xxxxClick to expand...

:smug: pics? i dont believe you missy!! x


----------



## lily123

sarah0108 said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> why do none of you have a muffin top?!
> 
> Ohhh i do! lol, majorly!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :smug: pics? i dont believe you missy!! xClick to expand...

I'm gonna post some tomorrow, a nice xmas present for you all :sick:
You know that stone and a half i lost when Jamie was away?? Well since he's come back i've put it back on :dohh:
XXX


----------



## abbSTAR

veganmum2be said:


> my god abbstar you had one seriously impressive bump:D

i think i measured 48 weeks :rofl:.


----------



## xgem27x

abbSTAR said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> my god abbstar you had one seriously impressive bump:D
> 
> i think i measured 48 weeks :rofl:.Click to expand...

BLOODY HELL!!! abbSTAR your bump was MASSIVE!!!! and now your tummy is all flat again! What the heck!! :haha::haha:


----------



## sarah0108

lily123 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> why do none of you have a muffin top?!
> 
> Ohhh i do! lol, majorly!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :smug: pics? i dont believe you missy!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna post some tomorrow, a nice xmas present for you all :sick:
> You know that stone and a half i lost when Jamie was away?? Well since he's come back i've put it back on :dohh:
> XXXClick to expand...

:rofl: thats happening to me since i 'gave up' my takeaways x


----------



## newmommy23

7 weeks pp
 



Attached Files:







1228000038.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 44


----------



## annawrigley

These were taken on Christmas night so please excuse my food baby... And my shockingly dirty mirror :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0098.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 97









DSCN0099.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 93


----------



## sarah0108

omg Anna your tiny!!! 

I dont think i ever have/will look like that :lol:

you look amazing though ;) x


----------



## Ablaski17

Anna I am so jelous of you.


----------



## sarah0108

me too :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Whoa, Anna! You look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Mellie1988

Anna you skinny minnie!! Tut....I don't think I have EVER looked like that hahaaa. 

Well I was so poorly over xmas...bad times....but I lost like 5lb, good timesssss! Still looks absolutely awful, but hopefully im back on track and loosing weight again, diet starts new year!! Can't wait for the weather to warm up abit again and I can go back on my walks!! 
x


----------



## veganmum2be

anna one of my thighs is bigger than you lmao! soooo jelous


----------



## lily123

Anna, i am quite literally GREEN with envy!
You look awesome hun x


----------



## stephx

Anna you look amazing!! Im so jealous :cry: x


----------



## LoisP

anna you look great!!


----------



## sarah0108

i think its fair to say we are all jealous :rofl: x


----------



## kattsmiles

annawrigley said:


> These were taken on Christmas night so please excuse my food baby... And my shockingly dirty mirror :rofl:

:o 

Oy vey. I didn't even look that good pre-pregnancy. Consider me jealous lol.


----------



## MissMamma

annawrigley said:


> These were taken on Christmas night so please excuse my food baby... And my shockingly dirty mirror :rofl:

what food baby?! you look amazing hun! Sooo jealous..xx


----------



## Srrme

You all look fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## pansylove

starting this up again!
i haven't really got ANYWHERE this this little bump still lingering. sad times.

7 weeks PP
 



Attached Files:







7weekspp.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## xgem27x

pansylove said:


> starting this up again!
> i haven't really got ANYWHERE this this little bump still lingering. sad times.
> 
> 7 weeks PP

You look amazing hun! I had a little bump like you, and then it just suddenly went around 3 months pp, now my stomachs so flat and my stretchies have moved down lower so they're mostly below my trouser line! xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Pansy you look great!
Ill take a picture within the next couple days. I need to stop eating so much. :blush:


----------



## pansylove

xgem27x said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> starting this up again!
> i haven't really got ANYWHERE this this little bump still lingering. sad times.
> 
> 7 weeks PP
> 
> You look amazing hun! I had a little bump like you, and then it just suddenly went around 3 months pp, now my stomachs so flat and my stretchies have moved down lower so they're mostly below my trouser line! xxxClick to expand...

did you do anything to get rid of it? diet/exercise? i'm dieting and doing a postnatal exercise class once a week but i literally can't shift it!!
don't like having that newly pregnant bloat look anymore! mope.


----------



## Burchy314

This is me at 6 weeks PP.

Need to stop eating so much I am starting to gain weight not lose it. Can't wait to get to the gym.

Post pregnancy: 103lbs
39 weeks pregnant: 135lbs.
Now: 124lbs.
 



Attached Files:







134527.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 23









134537.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 22









134545.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## xgem27x

pansylove said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> starting this up again!
> i haven't really got ANYWHERE this this little bump still lingering. sad times.
> 
> 7 weeks PP
> 
> You look amazing hun! I had a little bump like you, and then it just suddenly went around 3 months pp, now my stomachs so flat and my stretchies have moved down lower so they're mostly below my trouser line! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> did you do anything to get rid of it? diet/exercise? i'm dieting and doing a postnatal exercise class once a week but i literally can't shift it!!
> don't like having that newly pregnant bloat look anymore! mope.Click to expand...

I took my boys out into town in their buggy everyday, walking around shops pushing the buggy for a good 4 hours a day and then walking it uphill to get home again with all they shopping in it...yep that seemed to do it lol! I was eating really well at the time too because my boys were born in summer so all I fancied eating was salads and light meals! I'm hoping to get the Kinect for my xbox soon too and get Your Shape and Dance Central so during the day when the boys are asleep or playing I can actually work out and not play COD haha! xxx


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/393-1.jpg in the hospital day before baby was born. 39+3
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/1monthpp-1.jpgone month post preg.. 
prepreg: 97lbs (underweight)
39+3:129lbs
1week post preg:105lbs:happydance:
4week post preg:110lbs :dohh:

I can start exersicing now! andd
My beautiful baby is 1 month today! i cant believe it! :cloud9:

ps.. since ive had her my hair was accidently BLEACHED! and ive got braces! i look totally different..


----------



## Burchy314

Dang you look great! I wish I was that skinny, I have never been that skinny.


----------



## veganmum2be

god dammit this thread has popped back up to depress me :( lol!

looking good :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Crap pic, but almost 5 months pp.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Hah! Now I feel so overweight!
pre-preg was 162 lbs
30 weeks was 211lbs
2 weeks pp- 197
I have been doing a lot of excercise, so it feels like I have lost a lot.... when I really havent.


----------



## hurryupsept

just wanted to say you all look great!! :flower: .. i've done nothing to loose the 'baby fat' :dohh: maybe i should do something about it apart from complain :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

hurryupsept said:


> just wanted to say you all look great!! :flower: .. i've done nothing to loose the 'baby fat' :dohh: maybe i should do something about it apart from complain :haha:

me too! I refuse to put a picture of my tummy is hideous after two babies :(


----------



## _laura

Same I really dont want to post a pic. Sucks that literally JUST before i got pregnant I lost 3 stone.
And ive put it ALL back on now :( and i can't shift it again even though I try!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Everyone looks amazing! I must get an updated one.. not like it's changed I've still got the same old podgey belly :haha:


----------



## lily123

The last time i posted in this thread was when i was 12 weeks pp, and i still look exactly the same now :haha:
everyone looks SOOO good though, totally jealous!
xx


----------



## newmommy23

pre preg -125lb
41 weeks - 160 lb OMG
now: 110 lb :)


----------



## x__amour

newmommy23 said:



> pre preg -125lb
> 41 weeks - 160 lb OMG
> now: 110 lb :)

Awesome! Go Keegan! :thumbup:


----------



## somegirl

This is my first time posting in this section. The first pic is about 3 days post prego, 2nd is about 4, and the last pic is at about 5 days! im happy with how im lookin so far.
 



Attached Files:







Ava january 11 114.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 11









Ava january 11 126.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 11









Ava january 11 132.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pansylove

so i just put on one of my push up bras i havent worn since pre-pregnancy, and BAM. stomach looks smaller!
good tip.. make your boobs look bigger and it makes your stomach look smaller :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

pansylove said:


> so i just put on one of my push up bras i havent worn since pre-pregnancy, and BAM. stomach looks smaller!
> good tip.. make your boobs look bigger and it makes your stomach look smaller :haha:

Totally agree! And after breastfeeding... the push up bra is an essential for me lol! xx


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> so i just put on one of my push up bras i havent worn since pre-pregnancy, and BAM. stomach looks smaller!
> good tip.. make your boobs look bigger and it makes your stomach look smaller :haha:

Ha thanks for the tip x


----------



## rainbows_x

Almost 5 months PP.
No idea how much I weigh!


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> so i just put on one of my push up bras i havent worn since pre-pregnancy, and BAM. stomach looks smaller!
> good tip.. make your boobs look bigger and it makes your stomach look smaller :haha:

Glad I bought some! Even though OH says mine are too big to need pushing up :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Photobucket deleted my 3w and 5w PP pictures because apparently it violates their terms of use.

Yes, obviously my bare stomach is porn. Cue my eye roll...

Here's 10w PP, unless they decide to delete it...Excuse my weirdo face and underwear.

Prepregnancy- 102lbs.
End of pregnancy- 136lbs.
Now- 117lbs.

The flab just needs to be toned, I'm fine with the added weight otherwise.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/10weeks-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/10weeks1-1.jpg


----------



## LoisP

Daphne, i officially hate you.... ;)


----------



## Natasha2605

You all look AMAZING! This is me today, 8 months PP :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/010-1-1.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

why did i decide to look at this thread when im having a 'fat day' :rofl: you all look amazing!!


----------



## Tanara

_41 weeks pregnant; 1 day pp; then 1 week pp

I was 135lbs pre pregnancy, 175lbs the night I had her, after I had her I weighed 142 lbs and At her one week check up I got weighted, I was 139lbs_
 



Attached Files:







41w.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4









1DaysPP-002.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4









1DaysPP-001.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6









1wpp-002.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5









1wpp-001.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ks18

Hi All , am 8 weeks pregnant now , waiting for my scan , so sxcited cant wait :D do yous have any suggestions on if it might be a baby boy or a baby girl <33 x
 



Attached Files:







lol.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3









baby bump x.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vinteenage

At 8 weeks you'll still be all bloat, not baby. The teen bump thread is here, https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/168375-bump-thread-add-pics.html, this thread is for postpartum belly pictures.


----------



## emmylou92

i look about 5 months pregnant but i love it.....and for some reason my belly moves :/ feels like bubs is still there....i still walk around with my hand on my bump/belly. i'll post a pic when i dare.


----------



## rjb

8 months preg:

(some where i have a picture of my final belly pic, but too lazy to find it :p)

and three of my 6 weeks PP:




^^ with the previous occupant :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Wit woo! Looking good, Becca! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

wow u girlies look great after ure babies , i hope i can loose some weight fast after i have my LO....


----------



## rjb

x__amour said:


> Wit woo! Looking good, Becca! :winkwink: :thumbup:

i'm hoping to be back at a size 2 by summer.
dunno if it'll happen though :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look great rjb


----------



## lizardbreath

this thread makes me Sad. Im dreading what im going to look like after bubs is born. It took me forever to get a Flat tummy back with Jaymee Now I have to do it all over again.


----------



## AriannasMama

I dont even know what a size 2 looks/feels like :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

I'm in a size 2. but my stomach skin stretches like an accordian.


----------



## rjb

newmommy23 said:


> I'm in a size 2. but my stomach skin stretches like an accordian.

i just want my legs back lol
i can do situps for my stomach and not mind that, i'm relatively content with my tummy other than that it needs toning.
but i really want my legs back :(


----------



## vinteenage

Ditto to both of you, Keegan and Becca. I can get into size 2s (used to be a 0) but my stomach is all flabby and my thighs are still massive. Observe.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Phineas%20Matthew/Picture2826edited.jpg


----------



## abbSTAR

Finn looks SO cute in that picture nawh <3!
and you looking amazing many woman would kill to have your figure!


----------



## sma1588

i think my thigh by it self is a size 2 hun actually i dont think each one would fit into 2 of the pant legs if they were cut and sown togather.....you look great, its good to have a little curve so dont feel bad about ure self if u have a tiny curve!!!!


----------



## vinteenage

Haha thanks girls. I know in general I'm still awfully thin, but compared to the straight line I was before it feels like a huge change!

Here's pre-preg.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2124/190/47/786935229/n786935229_5695097_3110.jpg


----------



## sma1588

u still look great hun!!!!!!! but most of all u have a beautiful baby to show for the tiny bit of change u c in ure self


----------



## Tanara

_2 Weeks PP
Can't wait to be able to do yoga again, 
My days just aren't the same without it._
 



Attached Files:







2weekspp-front.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11









2weekspp-side.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sma1588

you look great too wow im so jealous of all you girls, i know i wont look anything close to that after i have my LO.... i just noticed you had both of your kids on the 14th and a month apart(i know the years are different) but thats so cool and she is so cute she looks alot like her brother


----------



## kattsmiles

You all look so awesome!


----------



## ambieelee

its so good to see other women like me somtimes i feel like im the only 1 alot of my friends bellys have 1 or 2 strechies n thts it mines all saggy cos i had my first baby at 15, when i see the pics i realise how beautifull post preggie bellys are :) <3


----------



## LoisP

I'm going to be brave and put a picture up tomorrow :)


----------



## Tanara

sma1588 said:


> you look great too wow im so jealous of all you girls, i know i wont look anything close to that after i have my LO.... i just noticed you had both of your kids on the 14th and a month apart(i know the years are different) but thats so cool and she is so cute she looks alot like her brother

_After my son I was really big, I gained 65lbs while pregnant, this time I followed the charts and only gained 38lbs, but i still have some work to do and can't wait til shes a month old, so i can get back into my yoga routine. 

And thanks, it makes it easy for everyone to remember.
I'm surprised you say they look alike they have different dads, and Fayth I think looks JUST like her daddy_


----------



## Hotbump

ive seen a picture of your oh and i think that faiyth (sorry if misspelled) and taye looks just like you. I agree they do look alike.


----------



## sma1588

Tanara said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> you look great too wow im so jealous of all you girls, i know i wont look anything close to that after i have my LO.... i just noticed you had both of your kids on the 14th and a month apart(i know the years are different) but thats so cool and she is so cute she looks alot like her brother
> 
> _After my son I was really big, I gained 65lbs while pregnant, this time I followed the charts and only gained 38lbs, but i still have some work to do and can't wait til shes a month old, so i can get back into my yoga routine.
> 
> And thanks, it makes it easy for everyone to remember.
> I'm surprised you say they look alike they have different dads, and Fayth I think looks JUST like her daddy_Click to expand...

i dont remember seeing pix of the dads but i think they look alot alike so they must of got alot of there looks from you. im gonna try not to gain abunch of weight either because thats just more to loose after baby,i think im going to get into the yoga to


----------



## Tanara

_Theres no I in her name =] but dont feel bad I spelt my kids names weird. And Thanks, I think I make pretty cute kids.

I think I posted a picture of him in the show off your OH's thread. 

I did yoga everyday, and drank a ton of water. Also i ate 7 small meals a day vs three big meals. Helped me not snack threw out the day.



_


----------



## cabbagebaby

3weeks 1 day pp front and side :( looks so bad
 



Attached Files:







3weeks 1 days pp.jpg
File size: 113.4 KB
Views: 103









3weesk 1 day pp front .jpg
File size: 123.2 KB
Views: 144


----------



## Tanara

_It doesn't look bad, Give your strechies some time to discolor and you will look awesome I promise! _


----------



## Callie-xoxox

wss^ 
Dont worry in time they will fade and you will be a yummy mummy!


----------



## lizardbreath

Cabbagebaby : I think you look really good concidering you just had a 10 pound baby 3 weeks ago, and as everyone is saying strechies Fade with time. keep up the good work.


----------



## Lydiarose

this threads making me fell like absolute shite!


----------



## lily123

I think everyone looks awesome :) Well done girls!
xxx


----------



## rjb

Lydiarose said:


> this threads making me fell like absolute shite!

me too at the moment!


----------



## cabbagebaby

thank you everyone makes me feel a little bit better  x


----------



## lily123

cabbagebaby your stretchies look a bit like mine used to! and mine have totally disappeared now :) they've gone a silvery white colour and i can't notice them at all :) Though My belly button is a bit purple still :haha: they'll fade in no time :flower: xxxx


----------



## jovigirl93

Grrr how does everyone manage to still look awesome after pregnancy?????? I cant do it!


----------



## Youngling

Every1 looks great : )

This is me 6 months pp.

https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7526/dscf0724w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


https://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7836/dscf0725s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cabbagebaby

lily123 said:


> cabbagebaby your stretchies look a bit like mine used to! and mine have totally disappeared now :) they've gone a silvery white colour and i can't notice them at all :) Though My belly button is a bit purple still :haha: they'll fade in no time :flower: xxxx

i hope they fade they just seem so dark :cry: and i dont think my belly button will go back in it droops downward :( but aslong as no1 see's it it shouldnt matter to much :) xxx


----------



## stephx

cabbagebaby said:


> thank you everyone makes me feel a little bit better  x

Mine were as dark as yours too, im 6 months PP now and they are pinky silver so they definatly will fade! :thumbup: x


----------



## Rhio92

These pics were taken 6 weeks PP
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0203.jpg

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0204.jpg

Mystretch marksdon't show up though x


----------



## pansylove

This was 9/10 weeks PP..

I'm so proud of myself to be honest!!
 



Attached Files:







tum10wks.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 78


----------



## rainbows_x

5.5 months PP.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo2225.jpg

I think coming off the pill has definitley helped me shift the weight. I had such bad water retention it was unreal!


----------



## shelx

this thread officially depresses me LOL. you all look fantastic!


----------



## AriannasMama

Depresses me too. I never looked like that to start :cry:


----------



## shelx

AriannasMama said:


> Depresses me too. I never looked like that to start :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Cari, I'm the same. My streachmarks haven't faded at all either :( they're very very deep and angry looking though. Some are as wide as my finger!!


----------



## newmommy23

how did you guys get rid of this stupid line? Mine WON'T budge. Early I shaved my foof for the first time since giving birth, scary task...even scarier results. Huge ugly stretchies....on my lady bits! WHAT THE HELL


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm determined to loose 50lbs. I got pilates equipment for xmas. Still havent used it yet tho :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

My stretchies have started to fade, but still really noticable, but recently I've been getting sunbeds to build up a tan (hate how pale I am, and got sick of wasting money on spray tans cos they wash off to quick!) and as a natural tan has started to build up, you barely notice my strecties now, its amaaaaazing!! Plus with all the sunbeds I'm having, I'm moisturising LOTS, and that can only help my stretchies :D xxxx


----------



## cupcake momma

about a year pre-preg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/Mobile%20Uploads/12305_1361023711968_1422817827_985329_6743891_n.jpg
about a week before my c-section
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/180282_1828637523677_1472512980_32012736_5692473_n.jpg
one week post-preg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/IMG_0310.jpg
I'm wearing the same sweats in the top and bottom ones ><
I cant wait for my tummy to finish shrinking and to heal so I can start working out again


----------



## newmommy23

I'm going to post new pictures later today...don't laugh ladies >.<


----------



## vinteenage

14 weeks PP and prepregnancy jeans! :thumbup: They're a little tight but that's all right, they got up! :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/14weeks.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/14weeks1.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

..i no like you..
lol


----------



## newmommy23

ow ow daphne! My size zero's went on yesterday! I think I was about to die!


----------



## Leah_xx

all you guys are so lucky.
im still so swollen and that from my blood pressure and everything.


----------



## newmommy23

Daphne I am jealous of your lack of extra skin. I swear I tuck mine into my pants.


----------



## newmommy23

Aw blood pressure stuff sucks :(


----------



## vinteenage

newmommy23 said:


> ow ow daphne! My size zero's went on yesterday! I think I was about to die!

Woohoo! Best feeling ever, right? These are a 0 as well. At 20 week pregnant I couldn't even get them up over my knees. :haha: As soon as I got one leg up I want to jump for joy...when they went all the way and zippered it felt even better!


----------



## Leah_xx

Daphne you dont even look like you had a baby. 
Oh man im so jealous lol

Yeah Keegan like my blood pressure is fine, the swelling just wont go down


----------



## vinteenage

Keegan, I'm sorry but that cracked me up!

Catherine, I definitely got lucky. I think most of it is just genes. My mom looks amazing and her stomach is completely flat and unmarked after 2 kids. You'd never know she had kids if it wasn't for her c-section scar from my sister (breech)!


----------



## veganmum2be

jelous :(
i've been working out daily, and doing tummy toning exercizes, and my stomach looks like its been hit by a bomb :'(


----------



## Leah_xx

vinteenage said:


> Keegan, I'm sorry but that cracked me up!
> 
> Catherine, I definitely got lucky. I think most of it is just genes. My mom looks amazing and her stomach is completely flat and unmarked after 2 kids. You'd never know she had kids if it wasn't for her c-section scar from my sister (breech)!


Yeah some ppl cant tell that way about me. They say my stomach looks like its not baby fat, but then i have my scar from my c-section


----------



## Leah_xx

ecckkk
 



Attached Files:







Photo02221131.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 20









Photo02221131_1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## x__amour

Eh.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01279.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Callie-xoxox

SHANNON!
Jealous!! You look amazing


----------



## LoisP

Callie-xoxox said:


> SHANNON!
> Jealous!! You look amazing

WSS!!! :flower: x


----------



## vinteenage

Shannon, wow you've made a lot of progress! You look great!


----------



## newmommy23

I don't have any stretch marks I just want to kick this extra skin! Going to take a pic now...


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish I didn't have any stretch marks :cry:


----------



## Leah_xx

AriannasMama said:


> I wish I didn't have any stretch marks :cry:

samee here


----------



## newmommy23

eep just took these. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







3mpp1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 48









3mpp2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 44









3mpp3.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## AriannasMama

You look AMAZING! I never looked like that.


----------



## Leah_xx

Geeze Keegan looking way better then i do.
i just look like a walrus


----------



## newmommy23

you do not look like a walrus leah you silly girl


----------



## Leah_xx

my stomach does lol


----------



## newmommy23

It does not! Your stretchies will fade! Mine are all on my crotch hahahah


----------



## Leah_xx

haha maybe they will when im like twenty. haha
i know. i got a HUGE one on my crotch


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:'( I look nothing like any of you. and Luke is 9 months! My issue is that I got massive when i was pregnant, I had alot o waters. So my skin streached... ALOT and then not i just have a pouch! Hate it! and my streachmarks are terrible. 9 months down the line and they've not faded at all!


----------



## Mellie1988

Alice, mine didn't fade ever with my DD, I got pregnant when she was 14 months, so they stretched even more with DS....they have only just faded now and its been like 16 months, soooo give it some time, they will deff fade with time :hugs: 

X


----------



## Burchy314

12 weeks pp. I just need to lose 10-20 pounds and tone up :) or atleast tone up haha.
 



Attached Files:







District%203-20110227-00462.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 41









District%203-20110227-00463.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## lily123

Tina you look really good! well done :) x


----------



## MummyGooch

I'll post my weightloss pictures in full to show my progress. I kept this timeline for my mummies fitness group :thumbup:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184770_10150186053200278_555545277_8661112_82384_n.jpg


----------



## MummyGooch

Oh and you can just about see my section scar on the last photo just above my knicker line. After two sections i'm pleased it's faded so fast!


----------



## rjb

11 weeks PP

thought i'd have abs and be flabless by now :cry:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You're so slim!! 

Thanks for the words of encouragement everyone!


----------



## Ellie130891

i havent got a pic but ive been v ill since the birth and now weigh less than i did in high school!!!!! i hate it though so any of u ladies wanting to lose weight just post me your fat please id be glad of it at my 7 stone 3 atm i feel soooo horrible and skinny :( xx


----------



## xgem27x

Ellie130891 said:


> i havent got a pic but ive been v ill since the birth and now weigh less than i did in high school!!!!! i hate it though so any of u ladies wanting to lose weight just post me your fat please id be glad of it at my 7 stone 3 atm i feel soooo horrible and skinny :( xx

Know the feeling, all the girls have such a good figure on here, and I'm just soooo skinny and boney and hate it, I want to be a size 8 or 10, I'm wearing childrens clothes atm like age 10 and its gross :cry:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

who wants my fat? Plenty to go around Anyone want some boob too?


----------



## LoisP

Luke's_mummy said:


> who wants my fat? Plenty to go around Anyone want some boob too?

Oh, i'll take some boob please...


----------



## Luke's_mummy

sure how much you need?


----------



## LoisP

alot. but same here with the fat, plenty to go around.
who ever heard of an overweight girl with no boobs :S :haha:


----------



## rjb

i'll trade my fat, but i've always had major boobage


----------



## LoisP

I used to have boobs... Don't know what happened, one day, they disapeared :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

You can all take some boob off me! Please! Lighten the load!


----------



## Burchy314

Oh I will take some boob!! I have like never had boobage lol.


----------



## cupcake momma

about 2 weeks pp 
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/Mobile%20Uploads/0228111355b.jpghttps://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/Mobile%20Uploads/0228111355.jpg
My belly button's still not back to normal :[ I can still turn it inside out, I hope that means my stomach's not done shrinking?


----------



## leoniebabey

ill take some boobs hahaha


----------



## rainbows_x

I don't want bigger boobs, just boobs that are a bit more perky!


----------



## annawrigley

95,000 views, oooh don't you all feel self-conscious now ;) I'm just imagining a sea of 95,000 people staring at my half-naked body :huh:


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> 95,000 views, oooh don't you all feel self-conscious now ;) I'm just imagining a sea of 95,000 people staring at my half-naked body :huh:

And us talking booby talk :D


----------



## newmommy23

or I'm just refreshing the page 90,000 times >.>


----------



## rjb

i use the thanks as a like button too much :shock:


----------



## Hotbump

rjb said:


> i use the thanks as a like button too much :shock:

:rofl: i was wondering what you were doing!


----------



## sarah0108

I'm using my blackberry so this may not work!

This is me at 8 months on.. No exercise/dieting :rofl: I'm not happy with how I look though :dohh: pleeeease excuse the mess!
https://i55.tinypic.com/swpies.jpg


----------



## flutterbywing

URGH Sarah I hate you, lol!!

You look amazing :D


----------



## Tanara

_6 weeks pp_
 



Attached Files:







6w-pp.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## newmommy23

holy crap tanara!!!!


----------



## abbSTAR

woah! Tanara you look AMAZING very jealous!


----------



## sarah0108

flutterbywing said:


> URGH Sarah I hate you, lol!!
> 
> You look amazing :D

Thank you, and :haha: you don't hate me, ;) you love me! But I'm jealous of you Hanna.. Four stone?! I can't even lose one! Now THAT is amazing!


----------



## Burchy314

You girls look amazing! I need to stop eating so crappy and start working out! So jealous


----------



## newmommy23

Sarah I can't believe you had two kids. omg. hate you all


----------



## sarah0108

newmommy23 said:


> Sarah I can't believe you had two kids. omg. hate you all

Eek, I have loads of stretchies though! And a muffin top :rofl: x


----------



## rwhite

Okay, so I've been pretty slack with updating (or posting on BNB at all, really!). Here's me at almost a year PP...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/0071024x768.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/0101024x768.jpg

Compared with 1 week PP...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0912.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0913.jpg


Stretchies do fade, I promise! Mine have loads :kiss:

xx


----------



## lily123

^^ You look fab hun :hugs: well done!

Sarah and Tanara... you guys have NOT had two babies! you both look flipping amazing! how did you do it?!?!?! lol 9 months on and i look about 25 weeks pregnant! xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

WOW @ Sarah & Tanara! Wit woo! ;)

ETA: Rosy you posted as I did, you look great! Huge difference from the last time I remember you posting! xxx


----------



## rwhite

Aww thanks girls - not bad for little to no exercise. I'd better start on that soon though, I want to get rid of my saggy belly button, blegh! :)


----------



## Tanara

_Chasing after a toddler and breastfeeding! I dont sit down from like 7am-8pm. 

All you ladies look fab! _


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks girls :blush:


----------



## xgem27x

Now not all of you may be into sunbedding or just not got the time with a little one, but if you REALLY REALLY want your stretchmarks to fade... or more like DISAPPEAR... then get down to a tanning salon.... :shock::shock: SERIOUSLY OMG I AM WEARING A CROP TOP THIS SUMMER!!!! 

...20 days til my birthday, so 20 day diet starts tomorrow, after my Indian takeout and bottle of vodka tonight :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Gem! You look amazing you don't need to diet :rofl: there's not a chance in hell I'm gonna enjoy my holiday this year :dohh: x x


----------



## xgem27x

I am very skinny still, but muffin top is starting to appear... been too many mates birthdays recently so plenty of alcohol and bags of chips on the stumble home :drunk:


----------



## CSweets

4 months post pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







197978_10150409918595237_763900236_17256324_7138052_s.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 311









200727_10150409922890237_763900236_17256384_5977971_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## sarah0108

You all look amazing!

Am i the only one with a massive over hang on my trousers? lol x


----------



## Tanara

_^^ I have the muffin top to dont worry maybe its cause we've had two! _


----------



## sarah0108

Maybe :thumbup:

It gets me down though :( I should probably excercise but I can't afford the gym :dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

Tanara said:


> _^^ I have the muffin top to dont worry maybe its cause we've had two! _

I've got muffin top too, but I had two at once lol, so dont know if that counts for me lol! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

You two both still look amazing :rofl:!!


----------



## holly2234

Im only 5 days PP still but i had a muffin top BEFORE pregnancy so theres no hope now :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_Sarah you look amazing too! 

I do Yoga at home, there's an app on my Iphone that I use, It's just easier then going to a gym since I have both kids all day and OH wouldn't want to watch them while i went and worked out lol_


----------



## sarah0108

Aww I want an iPhone :rofl:!


----------



## Tanara

_ I have to share it if it makes you feel better lol_


----------



## sarah0108

slightly ;)


----------



## somegirl

this is 2 months pp i still got 15lbs till im pre pregnancy.. i just hate my thighs and muffin top.. i want my little thighs back =( but since i havnt worked out at all i guess i cant complain. (excuse the nursing bra lol) and the picture in the pink idk what i was trying to do haha i guess pose? lol
 



Attached Files:







mail.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 299









tummy.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 298









tummy2.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 298


----------



## Leah_xx

wow you all look GREAT!!


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/401.jpgMy Last Bump Picture 40+1 she was born at 40+3 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMG01314.jpg3 weeks PP side Excuse the Bra
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMG01315.jpg3 weeks PP Front My poor Strechies :(
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMG01316.jpg3 Weeks PP with my shirt on


----------



## Leah_xx

Lizardbreath you look fantastic!


----------



## x__amour

Ah! Stefani! You look AWESOME! Especially with 2!


----------



## lizardbreath

thanks guys I blame running after Jaymee its a great weight loss program because its a 24/7 thing lol


----------



## sarah0108

you all look amazing!


----------



## Mellie1988

Wow Liazardbreath, you look absolutely amazing....soooo jealous!!! I seriously need to get back on my diet, I still look pregnant :/ haha 

x


----------



## danniemum2be

mehhhhh i feel like a fat slob! x


----------



## heather92

danniemum2be said:


> mehhhhh i feel like a fat slob! x

:hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

im starting weight watchers tomorrow Danielle because i feel like a right chunk lately :/ x


----------



## _laura

me and Oh have done a massive cut back on food.
were not allowed chocolate, sweets, takeaways, alcohol, biscuits

omg it hurts!


----------



## sarah0108

yikes!


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> yikes!

yeah probably the most brutal thing ive done food wise haha.
im managing okay(ish) at the moment (day 6) - apples, crisps and yoghurts all the time.
but i know in a week i'll be screaming for some chocolate :haha:

Oh is already going 'i want beer laura'


----------



## Christine1993

can anyone see my pictures in this thread? i posted them in 2010 sometime & can't find them! i really want to see them to compare to now xxx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Have no idea and dont have the time to browse haha but I know that page 43 is around march 2010 because this is when I had my LO and started posting pics!


----------



## Christine1993

for the life of me i just can't find them i think i've gone through every page up until 60 looking lol


----------



## sarah0108

i found mine the other day :haha:


----------



## Christine1993

ahhhh! i can't find them. can i search for a particular post? i searched my name & this section but it won't show me the particular post gah!


----------



## heather92

Do you remember how long after you had him you posted, Christine?


----------



## heather92

Nevermind. Hang on.


----------



## heather92

Okay. Page 11, Christine!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Thats devotion Heather!! :haha:


----------



## heather92

I looked through every page from like 120 back to 11... why oh why didn't I start at the beginning? :haha: But it only took like 10 minutes; I used the ctrl+F button to search each page for her name.


----------



## Christine1993

Thanks Heather! that was really nice of you.

I looked through all those pages tho..I'm blindddd xxx


----------



## annawrigley

annawrigley said:


> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0929.jpg
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0930.jpg
> *1 week after*
> eek feels weird posting in here and not bump thread. i still look pregnant tho lol

Photobucket removed my pictures! :o


----------



## vinteenage

Photobucket keeps removing my 5 week PP ones, Anna, but only the 5 week PP! I don't get it. It says they 'violate the rules".

Apparently, my tummy is just that hot.


----------



## heather92

vinteenage said:


> Apparently, my tummy is just that hot.

:rofl:

By the way, I read this thread because I'm JEALOUS of you girls. Almost everyone who posted here looks better than I do WITHOUT a pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Photobucket keeps removing my 5 week PP ones, Anna, but only the 5 week PP! I don't get it. It says they 'violate the rules".
> 
> Apparently, my tummy is just that hot.

Hell yeah, Daphne. :winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> Photobucket keeps removing my 5 week PP ones, Anna, but only the 5 week PP! I don't get it. It says they 'violate the rules".
> 
> Apparently, my tummy is just that hot.

Hahaha mine too. I was fully clothed I dont get it lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:cry: jealous of everyone


----------



## vinteenage

Here I am today, 19 weeks PP.
'Scuse the room please, it's at my mom's house (where we're not staying) and it's stashed with Finn's either outgrown or hasnt grown into yet!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture5390edited.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/Postpartum/Picture5391edited.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

Woahhhh Daphne! Are you sure you had a baby?!


----------



## Christine1993

You look great! xx


----------



## vinteenage

annawrigley said:


> Woahhhh Daphne! Are you sure you had a baby?!

I dunno. I pushed something out. It appears to be a baby. :haha:

Thanks girlies!


----------



## bbyno1

How flat is your stomach!


----------



## lily123

Daphne you look fabulous! x


----------



## 112110

https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Picture1.png
:happydance:
please ignore the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle blanket I use as a curtain :shy:


----------



## annawrigley

Wow looking good 112110! (whats your name? :haha:)


----------



## 112110

My name's Lyz, sorry! :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Lyz you look fabulous!

And thank you ladies for the compliments. :) Im pretty pleased.


----------



## LoisP

Have decided to post a newer PP picture. Think i'm doing pretty well so far...


Spoiler
https://justgrazin101.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/fat-1.jpg

LMAO


----------



## 112110

LoisP said:


> Have decided to post a newer PP picture. Think i'm doing pretty well so far...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://justgrazin101.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/fat-1.jpg
> 
> LMAO

Looking sexy! :winkwink:


----------



## vinteenage

Fab Lois! You've dropped a ton. :thumbup:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lois :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Actually loled Lois. I was not expecting you to look so hot


----------



## heather92

112110 said:


> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Picture1.png
> :happydance:
> please ignore the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle blanket I use as a curtain :shy:

You look great, Lyz! Are those abs already?  :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

Well I'm not putting a picture up now not after seeing how fit Lois looks :blush:


----------



## LoisP

~RedLily~ said:


> Well I'm not putting a picture up now not after seeing how fit Lois looks :blush:

I didn't meant to cause anyone to be insecure. If you work hard at it, you'll look like me, well ok, maybe not as sexy, but close enough. :)


----------



## LoisP

You girls don't think it was too... raunchy... do you? I'm worried now that i'm going to get a stalker, or someone will steal my picture and pretend it's them. Or even worse, use it for sexual purposes. :( I should of watermarked it. Damn.


----------



## x__amour

Ooh Lois, wit woo you sexy thing you! Sooo jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## stephx

Lois your hot!!


----------



## 112110

You look great, Lyz! Are those abs already?  :D[/QUOTE]

Oh you know I'm working on my 6pack :sex:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> Oh you know I'm working on my 6pack :sex:

:rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

OMG! this made my day!


----------



## heather92

112110 said:


> You look great, Lyz! Are those abs already?  :D
> 
> Oh you know I'm working on my 6pack :sex:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Oh man... is that a tip? :haha:


----------



## 112110

ayye it's great exercise! :winkwink:
:haha:


----------



## vinteenage

I dont know how you have energy to have sex..OH is lucky if he gets it once a month. It moves my 'bedtime' back an hour or so! :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

vinteenage said:


> I dont know how you have energy to have sex..OH is lucky if he gets it once a month. It moves my 'bedtime' back an hour or so! :haha:

^^WSS!

My poor OH had only gotten it 4 times in the past 4 months lol. Twice were just last week lol


----------



## x__amour

LMAO. I have sex like almost every night! 
:rofl:


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!
> :rofl:

Go you! :haha:


----------



## 112110

I actually haven't had any sex since LO was born :blush: 
but I know it works :winkwink:


----------



## bbyno1

I have sex about 3 times a week
Can't do it in the bedroom anymore though. Getting into the bed even wakes Aliyah up let alone moving lol


----------



## bbyno1

Oh,has anyone got any tips on getting a flat belly?
Will just doing sit ups get me there?


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!
> :rofl:

^WSS :rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!
> :rofl:

Are you serious?! Girl, you're crazy. I treasure my sleep too much, OH gets the cold shoulder. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!
> :rofl:
> 
> Are you serious?! Girl, you're crazy. I treasure my sleep too much, OH gets the cold shoulder. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, yeah! But I go to bed at 3am and he goes to bed at like 11pm, so I'm not tired. :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!
> :rofl:
> 
> Are you serious?! Girl, you're crazy. I treasure my sleep too much, OH gets the cold shoulder. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, yeah! But I go to bed at 3am and he goes to bed at like 11pm, so I'm not tired. :lol:Click to expand...

enjoy it while you can :winkwink: its just not the same with a toddler :rofl: no wonder i see you on bnb after midnight.


----------



## _laura

bbyno1 said:


> Oh,has anyone got any tips on getting a flat belly?
> Will just doing sit ups get me there?

I got Zumba for the wii and I love it!
I do that for 30 minutes and then do some crunches and sit ups and hopefully it will sort out my tummy! :thumbup:



x__amour said:

> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!

HOW CAN YOU DO THAT/!?! hahaha I don't really have sex with OH, once a week/fortnight?


And I've dropped about 10lbs in 4 weeks :happydance: but now I can't eat chocolate or sweets or takeaways without having bad stomach cramps :cry:


----------



## x__amour

Hotbump said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!
> :rofl:
> 
> Are you serious?! Girl, you're crazy. I treasure my sleep too much, OH gets the cold shoulder. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, yeah! But I go to bed at 3am and he goes to bed at like 11pm, so I'm not tired. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy it while you can :winkwink: its just not the same with a toddler :rofl: no wonder i see you on bnb after midnight.Click to expand...

LOL, exactly! :haha:



_laura said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh,has anyone got any tips on getting a flat belly?
> Will just doing sit ups get me there?
> 
> I got Zumba for the wii and I love it!
> I do that for 30 minutes and then do some crunches and sit ups and hopefully it will sort out my tummy! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!Click to expand...
> 
> HOW CAN YOU DO THAT/!?! hahaha I don't really have sex with OH, once a week/fortnight?
> 
> 
> And I've dropped about 10lbs in 4 weeks :happydance: but now I can't eat chocolate or sweets or takeaways without having bad stomach cramps :cry:Click to expand...

Haha, I dunno! It's part of my routine, I guess, lmao! It's like brush teeth, feed and put Tori to bed, sex and then BnB! :rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!
> :rofl:
> 
> Are you serious?! Girl, you're crazy. I treasure my sleep too much, OH gets the cold shoulder. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, yeah! But I go to bed at 3am and he goes to bed at like 11pm, so I'm not tired. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy it while you can :winkwink: its just not the same with a toddler :rofl: no wonder i see you on bnb after midnight.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, exactly! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh,has anyone got any tips on getting a flat belly?
> Will just doing sit ups get me there? Click to expand...
> 
> I got Zumba for the wii and I love it!
> I do that for 30 minutes and then do some crunches and sit ups and hopefully it will sort out my tummy! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> LMAO. I have sex like almost every night!Click to expand...
> 
> HOW CAN YOU DO THAT/!?! hahaha I don't really have sex with OH, once a week/fortnight?
> 
> 
> And I've dropped about 10lbs in 4 weeks :happydance: but now I can't eat chocolate or sweets or takeaways without having bad stomach cramps :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I dunno! It's part of my routine, I guess, lmao! It's like brush teeth, feed and put Tori to bed, sex and then BnB! :rofl:Click to expand...

Rofl at post sex Bnb!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

We have sex 4 or 5 times a week :) luke sleeps at 7.30 sometimes we go to bed a little early to do it. Or sometimes it just kinda happens :)


----------



## lily123

_laura said:


> And I've dropped about 10lbs in 4 weeks :happydance:

Laura thats AMAZING :D :D well done love :happydance:
x


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> And I've dropped about 10lbs in 4 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Laura thats AMAZING :D :D well done love :happydance:
> xClick to expand...

Yeah, well done Laura thats great! :happydance:


----------



## Lydiarose

This is me looking absolutly horrendous compared to the rest of you . . .


5 months PP.
 



Attached Files:







240211-1447(002).jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 23









300311-1612(001).jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## stephx

Lydia you look fab compared to me! My stretchies are mingin :( I might get brave an upload a pic later 

And Shannon and the rest of you 'sex every night' girls :rofl: fair play my OH is lucky if he gets it once a week lol

X


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> And I've dropped about 10lbs in 4 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Laura thats AMAZING :D :D well done love :happydance:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, well done Laura thats great! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks girls! It's gone but you can't bloody see any difference. Looks like I'm destined to have the mummy tum for life!


----------



## Hotbump

stephx said:


> Lydia you look fab compared to me! My stretchies are mingin :( I might get brave an upload a pic later
> 
> And Shannon and the rest of you 'sex every night' girls :rofl: fair play my OH is lucky if he gets it once a week lol
> 
> X

lets both post a picture! i have an ugly tummy :cry: you know shannon she is a naughty girl :rofl:


----------



## stephx

I'll post when Ava goes to sleep :) x


----------



## Hotbump

stephx said:


> I'll post when Ava goes to sleep :) x

i have to post mine until OH gets home


----------



## lily123

I am not even daring to post photos on here anymore :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

lily123 said:


> I am not even daring to post photos on here anymore :haha:

why not? you look great!


----------



## x__amour

Yuckyyy. :sick:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01684.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 47


----------



## stephx

Ook please please please bare in mind that today i've eaten a family sized bag of galaxy counters and a box of chocolate cookies :coffee:

Ok this ones not too bad...

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t289/sunnygti/67921eb5.jpg

:sad2: :hissy: :grr: :cry: :sick: :blush:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t289/sunnygti/523cb7ae.jpg

xx


----------



## annawrigley

Steph you look great xx


----------



## _laura

Steph and Shannon you look great!
My stomach has far too many stretchies to take a photo


----------



## lily123

Steph and shannon you both really do look fab :)
I'll post mine in a moth or two when i've lost a bit more weight.
Got more rolls than Greggs at the moment :haha:
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: linz!!... same


----------



## _laura

Same girls, Same! I swear I've got a cake shop instead of a stomach


----------



## Lydiarose

Oh god my pictures look awful . . . :cry:


----------



## Hotbump

please dont run away from your screen my tummy is just that awful:cry:
 



Attached Files:







tummy.png
File size: 299 KB
Views: 43









tummy cry.png
File size: 278.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Lydiarose

Hotbump i would do anything to have that figure! my stomach is actually horrific!


----------



## x__amour

Cindy, you look great, *ESPECIALLY* after 2 kids! :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

im starting my diet today just need to hide the rest of the chocolate cake i have left :lol:


----------



## stephx

Cindy you look amazing! No stretchies?? :o x


----------



## Tanara

_crappy web cam photo, but 11 weeks PP._
 



Attached Files:







11wpp.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## stephx

Looking fab tanara! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

thats not fair you look better than me :cry:


----------



## newmommy23

almost 5 months pp
I didn't post the pictures but ladies: I did a nude photoshoot! Lol you can't see any naughty bits but I am naked. It was sooo empowering lol

you all look AMAZING
 



Attached Files:







206623_202545949769471_109308075759926_684980_3845442_n.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 64









DSCI0702.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 55


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:!

Anyway, i gained a stone :dohh: so i shall not be posting ANY pictures of me for a long time :cry: x


----------



## Wobbles

Some replies have been removed ;)

Back to topic ladies xx


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/P1020128.jpg 6 weeks pp 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/P1020130.jpg even my strechies are fading maybe hard to see in the picture But I can tell. Im actually happy with how Im doing 2 kids later I just have to tighten my tummy back up and Im good to go I actually weigh less then I did Pre-pregnancy


----------



## Hotbump

^^you look great


----------



## x__amour

Stefani, you look FAB! :flow:

*1 week & 3 weeks PP.*


*21+2 weeks PP!*


I do feel better how I look now. My "muffin top" has gone down a lot and I'm finally no longer swollen, my BP is almost normal! You don't see a pudge in my shirts now, so that's good. I gained 58lbs from the preeclampsia and now I'm about 15lbs until pre-pregnancy weight. I am proud of myself for eating healthier and now that my back is doing better, I think I can work these last few pounds off. But I am glad of the progress so far. And you can see that the stretchies are fading really fast! :D

:happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

My stretchies arent fading :cry:
you girls look so HOT! and keegan I love the roller derby pic, you are gna be one cool mamma :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

Shannon you look great! Can really see the difference! Also, love your shower curtain :D


----------



## LoisP

Right. I'm feeling brave (or stupid)
Directly from the webcam, right this second, no touch ups, stretchies all on show...
4 MONTHS / 19 weeks PP

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/215159_211090575586002_100000551836265_744080_6780271_n.jpg


----------



## LoisP

and yes, i'm aware my jeans look way too tight for my weight :rofl:


----------



## lily123

Lois and Shannon you both look fantastic :D
Stretchies have faded loads too lois, can hardly even see them!
Well done girls, i'm very jealous :) x


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> Lois and Shannon you both look fantastic :D
> Stretchies have faded loads too lois, can hardly even see them!
> Well done girls, i'm very jealous :) x

Thank you :) My belly ones have faded loads, but my hip stretchies are still like ANGRY red lol. x


----------



## annawrigley

Lookin hot Lois ;) Also you need to add 4 more "This is my signature"s, its annoying me :lol:


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Lookin hot Lois ;) Also you need to add 4 more "This is my signature"s, its annoying me :lol:

I will... JUST FOR YOU :coolio: x


----------



## lb

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljkwc1nQn61qir1jyo1_500.jpg

Alright, this is 2 months pp. Stretchies on display. I cry often over this.


----------



## Mellie1988

You all look fab :thumbup: <3 think I will do a more updated one sooon :) 

x


----------



## annawrigley

Yaaaay its neat :happydance:


----------



## Hotbump

My family just said "omg cindy your getting fat" :cry: great i already feel bad enough about my body.


----------



## rockys-mumma

I bet your not fat!!! I cant remember seeing any PP pics of you buuut the pics I have seen you dont look fat at ALL!! x :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

^^ i posted some on pg 150
@stephx that one thing im happy that i got away with no stretchies


----------



## rockys-mumma

How did I miss that? Or I didn't and I still have baby brain lol. Cindy you look fine!!! You are not fat at all!!! I always think im fat but then I have a reality check and realise that Im not :haha:


----------



## lily123

LoisP said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Lois and Shannon you both look fantastic :D
> Stretchies have faded loads too lois, can hardly even see them!
> Well done girls, i'm very jealous :) x
> 
> Thank you :) My belly ones have faded loads, but* my hip stretchies are still like ANGRY red* lol. xClick to expand...

Mine too! I honestly just look like a roadmap :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

i need to do another everyone keeps telling me ive lost loads of weight even more than before i had DD


----------



## ~RedLily~

I really need to tone up my stomach, I weigh over half a stone less than I did pre pregnancy but my stomach is still horrible. If only I wasn't so lazy :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

^^ haha me too! i always say today im definatly strating my excercises but i never do. if i had started them since march i would probably would of had my tummy back to normal by now :dohh:


----------



## AriannasMama

I also weigh less then I did before I got pregnant yet my body looks totally different, lol. When people ask how I lost the weight I say its cause I don't have time to eat :haha:. But really, between taking care of LO, work, and school, I don't really have time lol.


----------



## Hotbump

i dont have time to eat either between taking care of jovanni and jr cleaning and babysitting my 4 yr old niece! Sometimes its 4pm and i realize that i havent eaten :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

i feel depressed :rofl: ive gained a fecking stone :saywhat:


----------



## Mellie1988

I went swimming yesterday and braved the BIKINI!! :shock: 

It wasn't a pretty sight, but what the hell, decided I don't give a poop anymore :haha: ... I hate my tankini, its so fugly and frumpy mummy wear...so dug out my old bikini :thumbup: top was abit small :haha: but oh well... 

Took some pics :shrug: not liking the side profile view, really need to loose some weight/tone up!! 

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1328.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 112









IMG_1329.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 104


----------



## JoJo16

Melissa you look great!!! 

il post when ive lost the weight from this whole easter egg i jus ate :/

oh and sarah i did the take away diet n lost 2lb!! HAHAHA xxx


----------



## _laura

I'm taking kelp tablets (for hair growth-mines falling out!) and I swear it's making me lose weight. Probably not good in the long run and I guess I'll put all back on when I stop. Oh well. Short term fix :haha:


----------



## Srrme

Everyone looks fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## lizardbreath

Mellie1988 said:


> I went swimming yesterday and braved the BIKINI!! :shock:
> 
> It wasn't a pretty sight, but what the hell, decided I don't give a poop anymore :haha: ... I hate my tankini, its so fugly and frumpy mummy wear...so dug out my old bikini :thumbup: top was abit small :haha: but oh well...
> 
> Took some pics :shrug: not liking the side profile view, really need to loose some weight/tone up!!
> 
> x

Im jelious Im not brave enough to wear a bathing suit , little own a Bikini!!!!. two kids have ruined me . You look amazing for having 2


----------



## Leah_xx

You look amazing.
I have lost 9lbs in 2 weeks.
Getting excited. losing the pounds.


----------



## xgem27x

_laura said:


> I'm taking kelp tablets (for hair growth-mines falling out!) and I swear it's making me lose weight. Probably not good in the long run and I guess I'll put all back on when I stop. Oh well. Short term fix :haha:

Also taking Kelp :thumbup:

I'm not holding out hopes with my hair, because to much dyeing and dreadlocking has destroyed it, along with anemia making it fall out... and well the dyeing, dreadlocking, and veggieness is going to be changing soon, so my hair will continue to suffer lol

BUT the kelp has sped up my metabolism major style - I had a VERY VERY slow metabolism, (tmi but a number 2 would be a weekly to fortnightly occurance, but now its every day) so I feel much better and I'm losing weight :D


----------



## sarah0108

@Melissa, omg you have an amzing figure :O! im jealous lol

@sophie- seeee it WORKS!!! ;) honest.

@Gem, kelp tablets? what i these? :smug: i have major anemia and iron tablets do feck all :cry:


----------



## Burchy314

I kinda want to put on a bikini just to see what I look like lol. Maybe I will put pictures up if I do it


----------



## Burchy314

OKso here it goes. Here is me today.
 



Attached Files:







232338.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 24









232355.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## annawrigley

Burchy314 said:


> I kinda want to put on a bikini just to see what I look like lol. Maybe I will put pictures up if I do it

Lol I did this a while ago when I was gonna take Noah swimming


----------



## annawrigley

Excuse the cringey pose and the BOOOOOBS, (the boobs are the reason I didnt go swimming, I hadnt worn that bikini since I was 14 :/)
This was 6 months PP
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0007.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 152


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ok maybe I wont put my picture up now :haha: You look great Anna I'm so jealous x


----------



## heather92

I'm about to post a picture of myself no-pregnancy just to boost your confidence, guys. I think you all look great!


----------



## xgem27x

sarah0108 said:


> @Gem, kelp tablets? what i these? :smug: i have major anemia and iron tablets do feck all :cry:

you get them from places like holland and barrett, they're basically full of iodine and they help your hair grow faster, speed up metabolism and nails grow

they affect everyone differently, and theyre not really for anemia, but if your anemia causes your hair to fail out, then they're quite a good thing to take


----------



## LoisP

xgem27x said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> @Gem, kelp tablets? what i these? :smug: i have major anemia and iron tablets do feck all :cry:
> 
> you get them from places like holland and barrett, they're basically full of iodine and they help your hair grow faster, speed up metabolism and nails grow
> 
> they affect everyone differently, and theyre not really for anemia, but if your anemia causes your hair to fail out, then they're quite a good thing to takeClick to expand...

So... It wouldn't be a sensible idea to take them JUST to speed up my metabolism? :haha:
xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lol Lois I was thinking the same thing!!

And to all you other girls, MILF alert!!! Glad i'm wearing a maxi dress today to hide my fat bits lol x


----------



## xgem27x

LoisP said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> @Gem, kelp tablets? what i these? :smug: i have major anemia and iron tablets do feck all :cry:
> 
> you get them from places like holland and barrett, they're basically full of iodine and they help your hair grow faster, speed up metabolism and nails grow
> 
> they affect everyone differently, and theyre not really for anemia, but if your anemia causes your hair to fail out, then they're quite a good thing to takeClick to expand...
> 
> So... It wouldn't be a sensible idea to take them JUST to speed up my metabolism? :haha:
> xxClick to expand...

defo take them to speed up your metabolism, 3 a day and your sorted, believe me!!


----------



## _laura

Yeah it really helps! I honestly didnt know they did metabolism aswell until i read the pac when i got home!


----------



## sarah0108

ahh okay :) yeah my hair falls out and my nails snap off, they are so thin these days :dohh: :cry:

@you all, i feel depressed seeing your pictures :rofl: my old bikinis dont even fit me anymore!! Last time i wore one i was a B cup.. i certainly aint that any more ;)


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> ahh okay :) yeah my hair falls out and my nails snap off, they are so thin these days :dohh: :cry:
> 
> @you all, i feel depressed seeing your pictures :rofl: my old bikinis dont even fit me anymore!! Last time i wore one i was a B cup.. i certainly aint that any more ;)

God I think I was born a B cup and they just got bigger!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:! tbh it was when i was like..13 and pre baby ;) i then grew to a DD in a year, THEN i got pregnant hahaha! x


----------



## _laura

Oh yeah I forgot to mention the kelp tablets taste absolutely rank!


----------



## LoisP

Right, probably been said but me being me (lazy) just gonna ask again, where can you get them from (kelp tablets) ? I'm just gonna take them for loosing weight reasons LOL... Urm whats it like for leg hair /underarm hair, grow like crazy???


----------



## vinteenage

Im due for another picture...

My boobs have deflated. :( I stopped pumping and now I'm...little, haha.


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> ahh okay :) yeah my hair falls out and my nails snap off, they are so thin these days :dohh: :cry:
> 
> @you all, i feel depressed seeing your pictures :rofl: my old bikinis dont even fit me anymore!! Last time i wore one i was a B cup.. i certainly aint that any more ;)
> 
> God I think I was born a B cup and they just got bigger!Click to expand...

LOL same. I was looking back at old pictures to see when I got boobs cos I knew it was early but couldnt remember when and I was like... 9 years old :wacko: The first bra I bought was a D! When I was like 11/12. Now a G :smug:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Are the kelp tablets safe to take while Bfing? My hair could do with a boost :lol:


----------



## xgem27x

@Lois - you get them from Holland and Barrett and other health stores like that

@RedLily - not suitable when pregnant or breastfeeding, not sure why, but thats what it says on the pot


----------



## Kians_Mummy

This is at 39 weeks pregnant
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI0481-1.jpg

3 days after giving birth
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI0657-1.jpg

and this is 15 weeks
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/SP_A0085.jpg

I have lost more since then I will do another picture and upload it later :)


----------



## Tanara

_Your last two pictures are the same _


----------



## brunette&bubs

here's me 6 days PP.
will post a more recent one tomorrow morn.
would like to lose another 5 lbs. but that might be ambitious. :shrug:
been doing Wii Zumba...love it so far!
https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h414/karolinehicks11/1weekpostpartum.jpg

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h414/karolinehicks11/1weekpostpartumside.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

^
|
You dont even look like you had a baby!! You look great hun!!!!


----------



## abbSTAR

Anna you look AMAZING you'd swear you hadn't had a baby!
and why worry about your boobs I think they look great I'd totally flaunt them in a bikini :haha: if you don't want them I'll gladly have them off you:rofl:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> Excuse the cringey pose and the BOOOOOBS, (the boobs are the reason I didnt go swimming, I hadnt worn that bikini since I was 14 :/)
> This was 6 months PP

Cannot even tell you how JEALOUS i am right now :haha: you look great hun! You escaped without stretches too you jammy git! xxx


----------



## sarah0108

ditto linz ;)


----------



## Hotbump

anna you look great i use to look like that after jovanni but not no more :cry: im going to take my pictures down that i posted now


----------



## x__amour

You know what I just realized? This thread has the most view out of any here in Teen Parenting... Creepy... :wacko:


----------



## _laura

Everyone else is perving on us and our bodies :haha:


----------



## JWandBump

*Heres mine 11days after having Emily *


----------



## annawrigley

JWandBump said:


> *Heres mine 11days after having Emily *

Wow you look great! And congrats she looks so sweet xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

The best thing about being ill, having no appetite and throwing my guts up? Being back to practically pre-pregnancy weight :D

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photow0992.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

6 months pp


----------



## annawrigley

Looking hawt Donna!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

QuintinsMommy said:


> heres me 5 months post preg:cry:

soo here I am , didn't post in along time my body because i got some rude comments anyway!
don't mind my granny panties lol
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110516_7.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 38









Snapshot_20110516_14.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 32


----------



## x__amour

WOW! :shock: Donna, Keegan and Rome, you look AMAZING! :D :hugs2:


----------



## 112110

annawrigley said:


> Excuse the cringey pose and the BOOOOOBS, (the boobs are the reason I didnt go swimming, I hadnt worn that bikini since I was 14 :/)
> This was 6 months PP

:shock:


----------



## vinteenage

Everyone looks great!

'Scuse the weird lighting in my face. 6 months!
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225719_10150588471935230_786935229_18779947_7108741_n.jpg


----------



## nicole_

i didnt have any stretch marks till 36 weeks and thought id been lucky but he just kept stretching me lol i had a huge bump though..

38 weeks..
https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww111/lilnic16/IMG00062-20110414-1702.jpg

2 weeks pp
https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww111/lilnic16/DSC01793.jpg
https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww111/lilnic16/DSC01792.jpg

its less small bump shape now but cba to get up and get a pic lol


----------



## pansylove

5 months PP... feeling great to be honest :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2549.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 49









IMG_2552.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 54


----------



## annawrigley

112110 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Excuse the cringey pose and the BOOOOOBS, (the boobs are the reason I didnt go swimming, I hadnt worn that bikini since I was 14 :/)
> This was 6 months PP
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

:winkwink:


----------



## 112110

https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo271.jpg

https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo279.jpg

6 months PP.


----------



## stephx

:shock: you look AMAZING!!! 

So do the rest of you girls, and Rome, you got rude comments?? :saywhat:


----------



## _laura

QuintinsMommy said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> heres me 5 months post preg:cry:
> 
> soo here I am , didn't post in along time my body because i got some rude comments anyway!
> don't mind my granny panties lolClick to expand...

Gorgeous! I'm exactly like this, with more stretchies and a bit flabbier :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

112110 said:


> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo271.jpg
> 
> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo279.jpg
> 
> 6 months PP.

can we swap bodies? :rofl: you look great!


----------



## holly2234

_laura said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> heres me 5 months post preg:cry:
> 
> soo here I am , didn't post in along time my body because i got some rude comments anyway!
> don't mind my granny panties lolClick to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous! I'm exactly like this, with *more stretchies and a bit flabbier* :thumbup:Click to expand...

Same!


----------



## LoisP

I'd like to see photographic proof please girls ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

_laura said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> heres me 5 months post preg:cry:
> 
> soo here I am , didn't post in along time my body because i got some rude comments anyway!
> don't mind my granny panties lolClick to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous! I'm exactly like this, with more stretchies and a bit flabbier :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol im sure your not any worse off then I am 



holly2234 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> heres me 5 months post preg:cry:
> 
> soo here I am , didn't post in along time my body because i got some rude comments anyway!
> don't mind my granny panties lolClick to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous! I'm exactly like this, with *more stretchies and a bit flabbier* :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Same!Click to expand...


:hugs:



stephx said:


> :shock: you look AMAZING!!!
> 
> So do the rest of you girls, and Rome, you got rude comments?? :saywhat:

yea it was last year


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> I'd like to see photographic proof please girls ;)

after I finish this fat thing I'll post a photo.


----------



## lily123

pansylove said:


> 5 months PP... feeling great to be honest :)

omg, i am so jealous, you look fab :thumbup:

I don't DARE post a photo after all you hotties :( I look okay with clothes on, but no matter how much weight i lose, i still look horrendous in my underwear - it's getting to the point where i really feel sorry for my OH having to see me naked :cry:


----------



## Hotbump

linzie i dont believe a word you are saying hun you look great you should see me i'm so ugly :(


----------



## lily123

No really lol! I'm okay in clothes but when i'm naked or in underwear... :sick: serious.
Cindy don't be daft, you're *NOT* ugly!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Hotbump

well i need proof missy because without it I dont believe you at all! ive seen your pictures on fb you really do look great


----------



## sarah0108

I dont even dare post on here any more :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I took a picture a couple of weeks ago came on here to post it but Anna had just put a pic up so decided against it :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awww put your pic up!


----------



## lily123

~RedLily~ said:


> I took a picture a couple of weeks ago came on here to post it but Anna had just put a pic up so decided against it :haha:

Anna is that gorgeous in real life too, when i'm stood next to her i want to jump into the nearest bush and hide in there :haha:
Kirsty i'll put one up if you will... you go first :lol:
xx


----------



## lauram_92

i could never ever post a picture in here. boke :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> I took a picture a couple of weeks ago came on here to post it but Anna had just put a pic up so decided against it :haha:
> 
> Anna is that gorgeous in real life too, when i'm stood next to her i want to jump into the nearest bush and hide in there :haha:
> Kirsty i'll put one up if you will... you go first :lol:
> xxClick to expand...

LOL dont be stupid i'm really not, pahaha thanks though xx


----------



## lov3hat3

god this thread depresses me :haha: i have a wrinkly jelly belly :(


----------



## nicole_

lov3hat3 said:


> god this thread depresses me :haha: i have a wrinkly jelly belly :(

same here! 
i was just wondering, can you actually get rid of it? like its just excess skin and i cant see how you can get rid without surgery
has anyone on here actually got rid of it? surely if you exercise/tone up, it wont do anything to the extra skin? :shrug: 
i dunno
random ponderings lol


----------



## rainbows_x

nicole_ said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> god this thread depresses me :haha: i have a wrinkly jelly belly :(
> 
> same here!
> i was just wondering, can you actually get rid of it? like its just excess skin and i cant see how you can get rid without surgery
> has anyone on here actually got rid of it? surely if you exercise/tone up, it wont do anything to the extra skin? :shrug:
> i dunno
> random ponderings lolClick to expand...

It does go! Well, it did for me.
I had a proper wrinkly wobbly belly! I've not done any exercise and i'm back to normal pretty much, I mean there is definitley more skin, but you wouldn't notice unless you were to pinch my belly :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

I have excess skin cos I stretched so much and I don't know where it hides but it does somehow :haha: I just look like I have a normal belly until I pull the skin!


----------



## x__amour

SIZE ZERO JEANS!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 73


----------



## JoJo16

lmao are you stood on the bath ^^ LOL you look great!


----------



## x__amour

Hahahaha, thanks. I'm short so I couldn't get a full length view without standing on something! :blush:


----------



## lily123

You look really good shannon :)

I've lost 6lbs :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Shannon you look great!

Well done Linzie, I seem to have come to a stop with my weight loss :(


----------



## Hotbump

shannon you are banned from posting pictures on this thread lol jk linzie post a picture i havent seen one of you so i dont believe you need to lose any weight


----------



## sarah0108

You're all looking gooooooddd!!! Sexy mommas :rofl:


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Hahahaha, thanks. I'm short so I couldn't get a full length view without standing on something! :blush:


:haha: I used to do that too.


----------



## annawrigley

rainbows_x said:


> Shannon you look great!
> 
> Well done Linzie, I seem to have come to a stop with my weight loss :(

Me too :shrug: I've lost 2 dress sizes but only 3lbs, random


----------



## sarah0108

2 dress sizes?! whatttttt!! can i give you one of mine? :rofl:


:cry:


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> 2 dress sizes?! whatttttt!! can i give you one of mine? :rofl:
> 
> 
> :cry:

You may not :sulk: My jeans were falling off which was a sign I needed some new ones so I tried the smaller size and they were still baggy so the smaller size yet again it was! Weeni chuffed


----------



## BunnyFace

Finally plucked up the courage to post here! :lol:
I cropped my head out though so I can deny it's me :rofl:
https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i324/Gee0302/lol.jpg


----------



## moondrops

ooooh you look fab bunnyface i love what you're wearing :D


----------



## mayb_baby

^^
WSS Im soo jelious :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

LOL Anna im just about clutching onto my size 10's atm :dohh:

Looking fab gee! p.s you look so tall!!


----------



## BunnyFace

Thanks lovelies :D Still not confident with my body though :(
Van Halen top from urban outfitters and leggings from H&M! :D
Hehe Sarah! Im only 5ft 4 :lol: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

`Wow havn't looked in here for ages!
You all look so great! & wow Anna & 10110 (sorry forgot your username) you two don't even look like you have had a baby!


----------



## mayb_baby

I agree although I feel super jelious lol


----------



## _laura

I just had a massive cry cause I feel so fat and ugly.
I'm determined to drop 3 dress sizes!


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs: dont cry i feel ugly too with this stubborn muffin top that wont go away :cry:


----------



## JoJo16

ive lost a stone and exercise nearlly everyday and i look no different :'(


----------



## lily123

Laura don't be daft :hugs: You're gorgeous, and you're doing so well with your diet!
Keep determined :D xxx


----------



## Calsmommy

me and OH 3 weeks ago at a friends engagement party.
[IMG]https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g323/almostXmagic/baby/166887_1574843643275_1001070054_31494828_7714261_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Callie-xoxox

^^ you look amazing!


----------



## leoniebabey

me 1 year on :( siiiigh ! really need to lose like a stone :(
and a dressed up pic
 



Attached Files:







DSC02968.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 56









100_4026.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 64


----------



## lauram_92

i swear if i cut off my boobs i'd loose like a stone..


----------



## bbyno1

Calsmommy said:


> me and OH 3 weeks ago at a friends engagement party.
> [IMG]https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g323/almostXmagic/baby/166887_1574843643275_1001070054_31494828_7714261_n.jpg[/IMG]

You look amazing!
Any tips?lol i neeed my flat belly back


----------



## KateyCakes

lauram_92 said:


> i swear if i cut off my boobs i'd loose like a stone..

:rofl: Same here!


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> i swear if i cut off my boobs i'd loose like a stone..

:rofl: I would! Mine weigh a stone! Don't ask...


----------



## lily123

My new haircut makes me look thinner... don't ask how :haha: i just think it does! makes me look like i have less of a fat face :lol: xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Pictures already!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Pahhahahaha loving the new ticker anna!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> Pahhahahaha loving the new ticker anna!

:haha::haha::haha: me too


----------



## Calsmommy

bbyno1 said:


> Calsmommy said:
> 
> 
> me and OH 3 weeks ago at a friends engagement party.
> [IMG]https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g323/almostXmagic/baby/166887_1574843643275_1001070054_31494828_7714261_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> You look amazing!
> Any tips?lol i neeed my flat belly backClick to expand...

haha well iv just been doing a weight training class and a yoga/palates class. unfortunately i still cant find a remedy for the stretch marks :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

QuintinsMommy said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Pahhahahaha loving the new ticker anna!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: me tooClick to expand...

Ohhhhh yeah :bodyb::dance::ninja:


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> i swear if i cut off my boobs i'd loose like a stone..
> 
> :rofl: I would! Mine weigh a stone! Don't ask...Click to expand...

....did you weigh them? :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

i dont even have the boobs to blame, mine is all my enormous booty, i swear like JLO would be envious of it, or maby not cause it's covered in sretchies but yeah!


----------



## bbyno1

Ohh not fair!
I have no booty or no boobs:(lol


----------



## ShelbyLee

PLEASE excuse the face =)
Taken now from my web cam. :flow:
5 months 1 week post pregnancy!

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG0005.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

9 months post pregnancy.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photow1463.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photow1464.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photow1465.jpg

And my stretchies, the only place I got them wa my sides, apart from my legs which have faded to silver.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photow1466.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photow1467.jpg


----------



## Hotbump

No fair buddy you look great! Im going to take my pictures down :cries:


----------



## rainbows_x

Hotbump said:


> No fair buddy you look great! Im going to take my pictures down :cries:

Oh don't be silly, you look great! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## _laura

Donna you look AMAZING!
Whats the secret?


----------



## rainbows_x

_laura said:


> Donna you look AMAZING!
> Whats the secret?

Aww thankyou :hugs:
Tbh I think I'm quite lucky, I don't really do much exercise, apart from carrying Ava everywhere, and I still eat crap, but some days I barely eat anything. I used to be alot skinnier though, used to be able to do like 100 sit-ups at my smallest, but I can barely do 2 now :haha:


----------



## _laura

Yeah I can't do situps. It hurts my back too much.
I need to get back into zumba!


----------



## _laura

oh and I just have to look at a cake and put on 10lbs!


----------



## rainbows_x

Everyone talks about Zumba! I wanna give it a try.
My tummy muscles used to be so tonned, but literally my tummy hurts so bad if I even attempt sit ups now :(


----------



## _laura

Oh i've always been big (like a size 12-14) I think I was born a size 12 :haha:
but now I cant do anything for my tummy its rubbish. I hardly eat anything aswell.
Think I'm stuck being fat forever.


----------



## rainbows_x

You're not fat Laura! & size 12 isn't big, I swear that is average?
I'm in 10-12 clothes, I hate tops coming up too short incase you can see my stretchies, but I am still living in leggings and tops, just too comfy!


----------



## _laura

I live in dresses and leggings.
Oh and size 12 was my smallest. I'm a 16 now :sick:


----------



## Calsmommy

i love zumba!:dance:


----------



## newmommy23

omg Donna. Cute tank top too!


----------



## lov3hat3

2 weeks PP, still wrinkly :(
 



Attached Files:







100_2094.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 21









100_2092.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 43


----------



## rainbows_x

lov3hat3 said:


> 2 weeks PP, still wrinkly :(

You look brilliant for two week pp! x


----------



## _laura

lov3hat3 said:


> 2 weeks pp, still wrinkly :(

i have major envy!!


----------



## lov3hat3

_laura said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks pp, still wrinkly :(
> 
> i have major envy!!Click to expand...

Why?! its all squidgy and wrinkly!


----------



## x__amour

lov3hat3 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks pp, still wrinkly :(
> 
> i have major envy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Why?! its all squidgy and wrinkly!Click to expand...

Girl. I would have LOVED to look like that 2 weeks PP! :shock:


----------



## newmommy23

2 weeks? I don't think I'll look like that at 2 years lol..would help if I'd stop eating all the cake hahahaha


----------



## annawrigley

Cos I know you've all been gagging for another nudie pic:


JC'in in my size 6s :winkwink: (my bellybutton is gross)


:growlmad: Naughty belly - and you can see my stretchies here for those who thought I escaped unscathed ;)


----------



## _laura

anna can I say that I hate you because of your body? :haha: Mine will NEVER look like that! you look AMAZING


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> anna can I say that I hate you because of your body? :haha: Mine will NEVER look like that! you look AMAZING

You may hate me :cry:


----------



## rainbows_x

Anna you look great! x


----------



## bbyno1

lov3hat3 said:


> 2 weeks PP, still wrinkly :(

2 weeks pp?wow! I still don't look like that 10 months later!
And Anna,arghh i want your figure!! Some people are so lucky!


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> anna can I say that I hate you because of your body? :haha: Mine will NEVER look like that! you look AMAZING
> 
> You may hate me :cry:Click to expand...

I dont hate you really :hugs:
just very envious!


----------



## lauram_92

wow. you both look amazing.


----------



## vinteenage

You both look amazing!

I keep getting really bad bloat during my period and because of Depo my period lasts like...two weeks (its not heavy, just spotting). I would like a flat stomach 365 days a year, please body.

I tried on the shorts I wore during my pregnancy though. They're like an inch too big on the side now! I didn't think I gained that much there.


----------



## x__amour

Holy hell Anna! :shock: Jealous!


----------



## newmommy23

Anna....never posting in here again lol


----------



## Whatme

Brave lady, thanks for sharing :)


----------



## _laura

so heres me :D
 



Attached Files:







me!.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rainbows_x

Sexaaayyyy ;)


----------



## _laura

rainbows_x said:


> Sexaaayyyy ;)

Thanks hun, been working hard on this body!


----------



## rainbows_x

You can tell! I love your dress, where did you get it?


----------



## newmommy23

:rofl:


----------



## _laura

rainbows_x said:


> You can tell! I love your dress, where did you get it?

oh its a home made design. thinking of making some dresses for other sexy people like me :winkwink:


----------



## vinteenage

Is that your bra outside the dress? Fab.


----------



## _laura

vinteenage said:


> Is that your bra outside the dress? Fab.

no its just my gigantic boobs show way too much in the dress :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

i think i have the same dress in green? very slimming :rofl:


----------



## rockys-mumma

:haha: you lot are funny! 

Anna your a sexy bitch. And omg lovehate for 2 weeks PP you look fab! My belly was kinda wrinkly and squishy but it went complelty back to normal except for a little bit very faintly wrinkly like just above my bikini line but nobody sees that anyhow! :)


----------



## annawrigley

LOL i love your sexi pic laura


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> LOL i love your sexi pic laura

anna y u so jelous?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

ANNA! Holy shitt! you look sooo thin!
I am over jealous right now


----------



## LoisP

NEVER COMING BACK HERE AGAIN
Thanks Anna...


----------



## MissFoley

5 months after ...
~ side


~ front

~ side :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Anna....I hate you....but I hate you as nice as I possibly can :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

MissFoley said:


> 5 months after ...
> View attachment 213269
> ~ side
> 
> View attachment 213270
> ~ front
> 
> View attachment 213271
> ~ side :flower:

You look really good!
This thread makes me wayy jelous! I dunno how you girls have got your figures back so fast! Its been nearly a year since i had Aliyah and im just a fatty still:(


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: NOW i know why i never post in here :lol:

0you all look AMAZING! jealous x


----------



## nicole_

after looking at this thread i feel like ive come off a lot worse than everyone lol :(


----------



## lily123

Anna... DAMNNNN you a sexy chick ;)


----------



## kristel_

OMG i'm so jealous of all the people posting pics!! Nearly 4 months on and my stretch marks have only faded a tiny bit and my loose skin i currently describe as an apron/pouch!! I HATE it!


----------



## lb

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lleta09CmM1qir1jyo1_500.jpg
This is pretty much what I look like now, almost 4 months pp. Angry red marks stilll havent faded :(


----------



## lizardbreath

lov3hat3 said:


> 2 weeks PP, still wrinkly :(

You look amazing Also Love your little guys name. I have a Jaymee Myself


----------



## holly2234

_laura said:


> I live in dresses and leggings.
> Oh and size 12 was my smallest. *I'm a 16 now* :sick:

I used to be a 10-12. Im now a size 16 too. Its apparently national average so WE'RE the normal ones! :haha:


----------



## abbSTAR

FROM THIS...

https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3206/cimg0003jn.jpg




TO 7 MONTHS PP

https://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6849/sam0878i.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

abbSTAR said:


> FROM THIS...
> 
> https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3206/cimg0003jn.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO 7 MONTHS PP
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6849/sam0878i.jpg

Wow,look at you!
OTT but i have them duckies too


----------



## abbSTAR

:hehe: oh, how i love my duckies!


----------



## annawrigley

Wooooooooow you were huge and omg its ALL GONE!


----------



## 112110

abbSTAR said:


> FROM THIS...
> 
> https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3206/cimg0003jn.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO 7 MONTHS PP
> 
> https://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6849/sam0878i.jpg

:shock: 
hawt :winkwink:


----------



## leoniebabey

here is my fatness :(
 



Attached Files:







meeeeeee.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 62


----------



## abbSTAR

Leonie, you look lush babe :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

Yeah,what fatness?!


----------



## leoniebabey

my podgey face and legs are the worst offenders followed by my fatass! 
The only thing i do like are my boobs i'll miss them when i lose weight :(


----------



## leoniebabey

abbSTAR said:


> Leonie, you look lush babe :hugs:

You were HUGE!! and now your TEENY!! spill the secret :winkwink: x


----------



## cabbagebaby

from this to 19 weeks pp
 



Attached Files:







168637_492191388431_732848431_6045447_495108_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 47









nien.jpeg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 50









DSCF0622.jpeg
File size: 106.3 KB
Views: 64









DSCF0623.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## sarah0108

hun you look amazing!!!

Id have never guessed by your bump he'd be a 10lber! x


----------



## cabbagebaby

thank you 

my back definarely felt it lol x


----------



## sarah0108

lol i bet! i remember my pelvis aching like mad and mine were 'only' 9lbers :rofl: xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

same and only better than 10pounds lol every little bit helps


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: x


----------



## cabbagebaby

:)


----------



## sarah0108

im jealous of how slim you are :(


----------



## cabbagebaby

my stretch marks are sooo bad tho i hate the way i look :'(


----------



## stephx

^^ I was just thinking how they have definatly faded since your last pic :hugs: x


----------



## sarah0108

honestly hun THEY DO FADE! :hugs: xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

stephx said:


> ^^ I was just thinking how they have definatly faded since your last pic :hugs: x

you actually remeber what they looked like lol and yeah they have faded quite alot x


----------



## stephx

cabbagebaby said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> ^^ I was just thinking how they have definatly faded since your last pic :hugs: x
> 
> you actually remeber what they looked like lol and yeah they have faded quite alot xClick to expand...

Yeah I do lol, I have them really bad, really thick ones all over :( xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

i know stretch marks are horrianle =[ i just went back and looked i didnt realise how bad they use to be they've definately faded alot x


----------



## lauram_92

hmm.. i need to diet. :munch:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Right those of you with great bodies better not post a picture for at least a page and make me look bad :rofl:

So this is me 11 months pp
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 60


----------



## _laura

Oh my god you are amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## rainbows_x

You look great!


----------



## LoisP

GORGEOUS!! Jealous!


----------



## Hotbump

~RedLily~ said:


> Right those of you with great bodies better not post a picture for at least a page and make me look bad :rofl:
> 
> So this is me 11 months pp

 you are officially :ban: from this thread lol


----------



## Burchy314

Well I was going to post my picture, but now I am not! You look GREAT!


----------



## ~RedLily~

:blush: Thank you!
Aww no post it!


----------



## Burchy314

Hahaha Noooo I still look pregnant! I look like I am in the begining of getting a bump hahaha or atleast it does to me.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I still have a bit of a bump at 11 months, just give it time I bet it's not as bad as you think.


----------



## annawrigley

Looking hot Kirsty! Everyone has a little bump its just the way our bodies are madeee :D


----------



## Burchy314

Alright here it is. Almost 6 month PP.
 



Attached Files:







District%203-20110602-00933.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 43


----------



## ~RedLily~

You look great! Honestly at 6 months pp I was like that, some days I still am lol.


----------



## sarah0108

definately not posting again :rofl:

you look amazing!


----------



## x__amour

28+6. :flow:


----------



## Leah_xx

Shannon you look amazing.
deff not posting mine


----------



## abbSTAR

Woah! Shannon, you look soooo amazing! Can get over the difference :flow:


----------



## dani_tinks

wow you do all look amazing, sexy mummas! and Anna.. I am super envious of how FLAT your tummy is! 

here's me almost 16 months on. Getting there slowly!

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251470_10150274690650362_518055361_9014418_5477527_n.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Burchy314 said:


> Alright here it is. Almost 6 month PP.

you look better then I do


----------



## lov3hat3

You all look great! I swear mine seems to be getting bigger not smaller :|


----------



## lily123

dani_tinks said:


> wow you do all look amazing, sexy mummas! and Anna.. I am super envious of how FLAT your tummy is!
> 
> here's me almost 16 months on. Getting there slowly!
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251470_10150274690650362_518055361_9014418_5477527_n.jpg

You look amazing!! I dream of having a body like yours! x


----------



## sarah0108

Same :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

Me too:(
everytime i come in this thread i look in the mirror at myself and just think i.. failed :/ lol


----------



## JoJo16

il post when ive finshed dieting. in a year or 2 haha


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm only looking like that through working me arse off though and ive still got a way to go. I have a jelly belly and stretchies on my thighs. x


----------



## 112110

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/a52c47db5f36133aa.jpg
:shhh::holly:


----------



## Hotbump

^^ looking hot :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

lyzz, have you lost weight? :O


----------



## 112110

I've been hitting the gym lately. :baby:


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMG01445.jpg
3 months and 1 week pp Happy with how things are going just need to tighten my tummy back up
Edit sorry about the undies


----------



## 112110

lizardbreath said:


> https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMG01445.jpg
> 3 months and 1 week pp Happy with how things are going just need to tighten my tummy back up
> Edit sorry about the undies

you look great :shock:


----------



## vinteenage

I just did this for my bump so heres one for my post-bump. :haha:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250594_10150621696300230_786935229_19150955_6366498_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Daphne, you're a bitch :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

AriannasMama said:


> Daphne, you're a bitch :haha:

I agree sooooooo jelious:cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mayb_baby said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Daphne, you're a bitch :haha:
> 
> I agree sooooooo jelious:cry:Click to expand...

oh I will join this club :haha:


----------



## _laura

This thread makes me sick at myself for not losing the weight fast enough ( I still have about 3 stone until I'm happy)
I'm so ashamed at my body


----------



## 08marchbean

_laura said:


> This thread makes me sick at myself for not losing the weight fast enough ( I still have about 3 stone until I'm happy)
> I'm so ashamed at my body

Im 15 months on and still have 3 stone to lose! don't be ashamed!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

_laura said:


> This thread makes me sick at myself for not losing the weight fast enough ( I still have about 3 stone until I'm happy)
> I'm so ashamed at my body

we should make a group. the laura dieters XD
i need to loose so much weight. :(


----------



## _laura

08marchbean said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> This thread makes me sick at myself for not losing the weight fast enough ( I still have about 3 stone until I'm happy)
> I'm so ashamed at my body
> 
> Im 15 months on and still have 3 stone to lose! don't be ashamed!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thankyou!

And Laura I agree. Maybe a teen parenting WL group?


----------



## lauram_92

_laura said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> This thread makes me sick at myself for not losing the weight fast enough ( I still have about 3 stone until I'm happy)
> I'm so ashamed at my body
> 
> Im 15 months on and still have 3 stone to lose! don't be ashamed!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thankyou!
> 
> And Laura I agree. Maybe a teen parenting WL group?Click to expand...

mm yeah. we should. today i have eaten a banana, tried to give oliver some but he wasn't impressed. a yogurt and a nutri-grain.. trying to be healthy but i still feel hungry. hah! i am a bottomless pit..


----------



## lily123

_laura said:


> This thread makes me sick at myself for not losing the weight fast enough ( I still have about 3 stone until I'm happy)
> I'm so ashamed at my body

Me too hun :hugs: i get so jealous when i see all you slim girls, and ACTUALLY jealous haha. I look okay-ish in clothes, but thats only because i wear my suck-in underwear every day :(
Laura you're beautiful :kiss: we'll get there :hugs: xxx


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> This thread makes me sick at myself for not losing the weight fast enough ( I still have about 3 stone until I'm happy)
> I'm so ashamed at my body
> 
> Me too hun :hugs: i get so jealous when i see all you slim girls, and ACTUALLY jealous haha. I look okay-ish in clothes, but thats only because i wear my suck-in underwear every day :(
> Laura you're beautiful :kiss: we'll get there :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

suck in underwear is my best friend!
haha:hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Laura i have like 1.5 stone AT LEAST to lose :cry: x


----------



## sarah0108

oh and, suck in underwear is AWESOME


----------



## LoisP

Where can I get this 'suck in underwear' sounds amazing... I just wear tights under everything and pull them up over my belly to try and get a flatter look... HA


----------



## sarah0108

Lois i got mine from primark in desperation before i went out on the town thinking it would be rubbish but its amazing!!


----------



## _laura

yep primark


----------



## lily123

Yeah i've got one from primark that i wear everyday, and a Spanx one that i wear when i'm going anywhere nice xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

OK I'm going to post my pics at 24weeks PP :cry: 
In a bikini thats size 8 to show what I got to lose :(
xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Aw thanks ladies, I didn't mean to make you feel bad though! I'm pretty sure mine is all linked to genes. My mom, dad, and grandmother are all super small.

That, and I forget to eat, a lot. All I had yesterday was a bowl of ice cream and rice with ground meat and onions.


----------



## _laura

Lorna! You look gorgeous! I love that dress :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Thank You :flower:
It&#8217;s a playsuit from asos :)
I want 13lb off plus no stretches&#8217; which is doubtful, I really hate what pregnancy has done to my body :cry:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Im The Same I Hate The Way I Look Now Its Awful :'(


----------



## LoisP

Lorna I'd kill to have a body like yours. :(


----------



## vinteenage

Lorna you look terrific!

(What stretchies?!?)


----------



## _laura

Same I'd kill for that body. Damn. A playsuit would never fit me! I'm so jealous


----------



## Leah_xx

Okay Im finally going to post pics
This is me 8mnths PP
https://i53.tinypic.com/20a6n1e.jpg

My Stretchies are starting to fade on my stomach
https://i53.tinypic.com/312acrt.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

:cry::cry::cry:
Honestly I hate it :(
My mum saw me in my bikini and was like another stone or so and your there :thumbup:
Im not a 'I hate my body even though I know it OK people' I do genuinely hate it to the point I cry over it, I used to be tiny! 
Now I have a wrinkly granny belly and shrivelling boobies :cry:
I would love a body like yours Daphne 

I want someone else to post now


----------



## Leah_xx

Just posted mine


----------



## rjb




----------



## mayb_baby

Rebecca you look amazing super jelious of you flat tummy :(
xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Leah your stretchies faded soo well
Looing Good :flower:
xxxx


----------



## cabbagebaby

you think your stretchies are bad you should take a look at mine :( look through my post thingy bit  x


----------



## Leah_xx

mayb_baby- Thts just the past 2 weeks that they have faded like that. And THanks.

Cabbagebaby- Are you talking to me?

Rebecca- you look GREAT!!


----------



## cabbagebaby

talking to everyone lol :)


----------



## Leah_xx

hahah okay


----------



## rjb

thanks, everyone on here looks great :)


----------



## annawrigley

Lorna you look hot! I LOVE your playsuit! Me wants :)


----------



## xgem27x

I've not posted in a while cos I've been feeling frumpy and down, but I got weighed today and I've lost 7 pounds, so I went and had a sunbed and whilst I was there thought I'd take a piccy to post on here...

So this is my "1 year on" post preg piccy (excuse the side boob haha) :rofl:

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/1yearonfrompreggo.jpg


----------



## cabbagebaby

WOW.you look gooood jealous much :(


----------



## x__amour

:shock:


----------



## bbyno1

WOW!!


----------



## JoJo16

gemma your banned :) 

you look amazing though!!


----------



## Hotbump

gemma are you sure you had twins? you look great!


----------



## AriannasMama

Um, how the hell did you have TWO babies in there? My stomach has never looked like that lol.


----------



## MissFoley

wow and you had twins !!!
i've not looked like that since i was about um 6 ? :haha:
but really you look fab xxxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Bloody hell Gem! You look great!


----------



## _laura

Gem as much as I love you I hate you too.
I was born fatter than you are now!


----------



## xgem27x

Oh I feel all embarassed now lol :blush:
Thanks anyways guys, I still need to tone up my leggys though, not being able to walk for the last 2 months of my pregnancy turned them into flabbamonsters, and I still cant shift it :( xxx


----------



## Shansam

Hey im popping over from teenpregnancy
I jus wanted to ask you guys a question.
Is it, the slimmer you are pre-pregnancy the better you will look post pregnancy? :flow:


----------



## _laura

ummm i was 3 stone lighter pre preg and ive still not lost it.
its hard work 
just think 9 months to go on, its going to be about 9 months to come off.


----------



## x__amour

Shansam said:


> Hey im popping over from teenpregnancy
> I jus wanted to ask you guys a question.
> Is it, the slimmer you are pre-pregnancy the better you will look post pregnancy? :flow:

I WISH! I was 97lbs pre-pregnancy, topped at 155lbs from preeclampsia and am sitting at 120lbs right now. Hoping to get to 100lbs. 
But, some of the girls, (AHEM. DAPHNE, GEM, ANNA) are definitely skinny minnies post pregnancy! :D


----------



## lily123

No, i wouldn't say so. I was tiny pre-pregnancy, and now i am 3 clothes sizes bigger and stretch marked everywhere.
So no, i don't think it has anything to do with it.
x


----------



## MissFoley

i was bigger pre pregnancy than i am now :/
so no i wouldn't say :/


----------



## bbyno1

I wouldn't say so either.
I used to be teeny,not anymore:(


----------



## vinteenage

Shansam said:


> Hey im popping over from teenpregnancy
> I jus wanted to ask you guys a question.
> Is it, the slimmer you are pre-pregnancy the better you will look post pregnancy? :flow:

Well, it's true for for me. I was 5'7" pregnancy and 102lbs, classified as severely underweight. I topped during pregnancy at 137lbs. I'm 6 months postpartum and 110lbs, which is a comfortable weight for me. Just need to tone up!


----------



## leoniebabey

im jelous of all you girls who can 'forget to eat' if i dont eat i feel sick and dizzy until i eat something :(


----------



## vinteenage

leoniebabey said:


> im jelous of all you girls who can 'forget to eat' if i dont eat i feel sick and dizzy until i eat something :(

I get a headache and wonder why the hell I have it until someone walks by with food!


----------



## leoniebabey

im the kind of person who will have a sickness bug and still try and eat. soon as im feeling the slightest bit better i have to eat LOL!


----------



## Sarah10

I get hypoglycaemic and end up of the fecking floor lol, didn't have a problem with not eating before pregnancy, then ended up with diabetes, then it went away but i still get really low blood sugar. urrrh :(


----------



## Leah_xx

i cant forget to eat,
i have hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia episodes
so i dont eat my blood sugar drops, i eat to much sweet or regular pop and my blood sugar jumps!!


----------



## Sarah10

Leah_xx said:


> i cant forget to eat,
> i have hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia episodes
> so i dont eat my blood sugar drops, i eat to much sweet or regular pop and my blood sugar jumps!!

Lets be hypo's together lol :hugs: i really hate it, i just know when its gonna happen, like quick drink some fizzy pop to feel normal again arrghh! x


----------



## Leah_xx

Haha okay :hugs:
Yeah so do i. Like if i dont eat by a certain time i get sick


----------



## LoisP

:nope:
I'm so jealous of all of you.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I can't forget to eat , i like food too much :(


----------



## AriannasMama

I forget to eat all the time :haha: I find that if I forget breakfast then I'm not really hungry all day. :shrug:


----------



## Shansam

Thanks very much girls, you answerd my questions perfectly :flow:


----------



## bbyno1

Food is always on my mind!


----------



## xgem27x

Sarah10 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> i cant forget to eat,
> i have hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia episodes
> so i dont eat my blood sugar drops, i eat to much sweet or regular pop and my blood sugar jumps!!
> 
> Lets be hypo's together lol :hugs: i really hate it, i just know when its gonna happen, like quick drink some fizzy pop to feel normal again arrghh! xClick to expand...

saaaaame, such a pain in the arse to live with being hypo :) and i hate choc and fizzy drinks lol, i have to have a sugary cuppa tea lol xxx


----------



## _laura

You hate chocolate Gem? How why what?!?! What's the secret to hating it?


----------



## lily123

LOL well at least you're not all diabetic, my diabetes causes me to have 4 hypos a day at least.


----------



## xgem27x

_laura said:


> You hate chocolate Gem? How why what?!?! What's the secret to hating it?

Haha it just tastes weird, like anymore than 2 squares and I feel sick, I dont get what the big deal is with it lol!!


----------



## nicole_

i think ive got the worse stretchmarks in this thread
i only gained about a stone aswell and im below my pre-preg weight already :( 
thought id get in my bikini and try sunbathe in the garden to help them fade
but i dont think these babies are going anywhere
dam being small and stumpy lol
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/DSC01985.jpg
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/DSC01987.jpg

i literally now have to keep my whole body covered up :(


----------



## stephx

Nicole :hugs: :hugs:

It's not even been 2 months since you gave birth. Give it time, they WILL fade! X


----------



## xgem27x

Honestly Nicole, they do fade over time! 

Anyways, you're a yummy mummy to a gorgeous little boy, and thats what they represent, they're like baby tattoos, you should feel proud of yourself, not ashamed! :hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

^i agree they will deff fade. mine were so deep and red and now most of them have gone completely and the really deep ones have gone silvery x


----------



## lily123

Yeah they WILL fade hun :hugs: i looked exactly like you do now a couple of months ago, and now you can't even see my stretchies :hugs: you've only just given birth 5 mins ago, i think you're looking fab xxxx


----------



## JoJo16

i did it on my phone so its small. it doesnt even looks different from my 10week one except my stretchies :S


----------



## nicole_

ahh thankyou girls :) youre all so lovely :flower: 
i just keep thinking to myself if they do fade they'll still look awful as im naturally tanned and they'll be white marks everywhere blerghhh


----------



## rjb

Leah_xx said:


> i cant forget to eat,
> i have hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia episodes
> so i dont eat my blood sugar drops, i eat to much sweet or regular pop and my blood sugar jumps!!

i have hypoglycemia too!
but i still forget to eat and them i'm an absolute BITCH to be around.:blush:


----------



## xgem27x

nicole_ said:


> ahh thankyou girls :) youre all so lovely :flower:
> i just keep thinking to myself if they do fade they'll still look awful as im naturally tanned and they'll be white marks everywhere blerghhh

I've been getting sunbeds to tan up, because I find they make my stretchies look practically invisible, in some lights they go white and show up, but it more just looks like a glare on sunlight on you belly :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

Im hoping it gets like realllyy hot soon so i can get a tan!
Never seem to get to the sunbed :(


----------



## LoisP

Has anyone attempted foundation on stretch marks or am I the only person who would stoop to that level...


----------



## lily123

I do it all the time babe.
I did it for my pics in the weight loss thread... seemes to work for most, didn't work for my massive bright red one :haha:


----------



## LoisP

I do it on my boobs whenever I have a sort of low cut top on. But then if it's really bright out, It's really obvious that I'm covered in make up :(


----------



## lily123

Try fake tan LoisPops, or sunbeds! They WORK! My hips and thighs are covered in stretchies, a few of them are still red but they always look miles better when i've got fake tan on :thumbup: xx


----------



## LoisP

I'm useless with fake tan though. I'm literally SHIT at all things girly. Give me a pint of beer and I can drink anyone under the table. But nail varnish, fake tan, stuff like that, useless. :(


----------



## _laura

Lois I am the most un girly person ever too!
I dont even know how to put on makeup properly :haha:
I can only do mascara and eyeliner
I can never get a foundation to match and if I do it makes my skin all disgusting looking. :dohh:


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Lois I am the most un girly person ever too!
> I dont even know how to put on makeup properly :haha:
> I can only do mascara and eyeliner
> I can never get a foundation to match and if I do it makes my skin all disgusting looking. :dohh:

:haha: I always ask Ben how my make up looks. He normally laughs. :dohh:


----------



## lily123

I'm really girly normally, i enjoy beer more than any bloke though :winkwink:
Get one of those tan mits hun, they're really good and stop your hands going orange!
xx


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> I'm really girly normally, i enjoy beer more than any bloke though :winkwink:
> Get one of those tan mits hun, they're really good and stop your hands going orange!
> xx

K, will do. But if I end up bright orange, I will blame you. I'll hunt you down.


----------



## lily123

Haha you won't ;) i'd reccomend the superdrug's own fake tan! It's like a suirty foam and you put one squirt on per body part :haha: leave it on over night, then wash it off in the morning :thumbup: it's really even too! xxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

nicole_ said:


> i think ive got the worse stretchmarks in this thread
> i only gained about a stone aswell and im below my pre-preg weight already :(
> thought id get in my bikini and try sunbathe in the garden to help them fade
> but i dont think these babies are going anywhere
> dam being small and stumpy lol
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/DSC01985.jpg
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/DSC01987.jpg
> 
> i look like this. but my tummy is worse. i have them on the back of my knees everywhere. ill upload a pik in a few
> 
> i literally now have to keep my whole body covered up :(




LoisP said:


> Has anyone attempted foundation on stretch marks or am I the only person who would stoop to that level...

I try:blush:


----------



## nicole_

i put fake tan on my legs lol 
it has to be REALLY dark though cus im so tanned anyway, it helps hide the little ones so it looks like theres less of them (and makes me feel slightly sexier and confident as i feel more girlie and it makes the rest of my legs look nice :haha: ) 
the dark ones wont go but atleast it doesnt look like theres so many!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

first one , boob
Second one , leg and just under the bathing suit :blush:
third one , tummy
fourth back of knee:blush:

no need to tell me im gross, i know.

Ive never put pictures up here , my body makes me cry :cry:


4months pp...:cry:
 



Attached Files:







boob.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 26









gross.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 26









tummy.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 30









leg.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## moondrops

Melissa the stretchmarks on your tummy are like mine i'll post a pic soon of my bump and what they're like now to show you how much they fade xx


----------



## nicole_

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> first one , boob
> Second one , leg and just under the bathing suit :blush:
> third one , tummy
> fourth back of knee:blush:
> 
> no need to tell me im gross, i know.

in a strange kind of way its so relieving to know i wasnt the only one who got the stretchies bad. 
this thread used to make me so sad as i felt like the unluckiest girl in the world as everyone else is gorgeous and their bodies seemed to ping back. so thankyou for posting too :flower:


----------



## x__amour

LoisP said:


> Has anyone attempted foundation on stretch marks or am I the only person who would stoop to that level...

I do for the ones on my legs if I wear shorts, skirt or a dress. They're not that bad so they're pretty easy to cover up... :oops:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have mommy marks on my boobs, belly,legs, ass, and I even have one in my butt crack :haha:


----------



## stephx

Melissa, you have great boobs!! :haha: not perving.. Lol

But yeah, give it time, they'll fade x


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

stephx said:


> Melissa, you have great boobs!! :haha: not perving.. Lol
> 
> But yeah, give it time, they'll fade x

lol thank-you 
Im breastfeeding :winkwink:


----------



## lauram_92

yeah melissa, nice boooobies ahah!


----------



## Summerlove

https://i55.tinypic.com/2k3eag.jpg

2 months after travis :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

I have skipped ALOT of pages lol... but everyone looks so fab im hekka jelous. Its been over a year and i still look horrible. My tummy is yucky and saggy... Not nice!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Summerlove said:


> https://i55.tinypic.com/2k3eag.jpg
> 
> 2 months after travis :D

Would love to look that good 2 months after!


----------



## Summerlove

haha yeah I'm lucky I guess. :D I was pretty small before my pregnancy. My friend just had her little boy about a month ago and her top weight while pregnant was 117, I was super jealous.


----------



## _laura

Haha I cant remember when I was 117lbs!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Summerlove said:


> haha yeah I'm lucky I guess. :D I was pretty small before my pregnancy. My friend just had her little boy about a month ago and her top weight while pregnant was 117, I was super jealous.

I was really small before pregnancy. I dont wanna go back that small but would like somehere friken close haha :wacko:. Mind you its not so much my weight its more my shape and the fact my tummy is yucky and saggy :blush:


----------



## Sarah10

xgem27x said:


> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> i cant forget to eat,
> i have hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia episodes
> so i dont eat my blood sugar drops, i eat to much sweet or regular pop and my blood sugar jumps!!
> 
> Lets be hypo's together lol :hugs: i really hate it, i just know when its gonna happen, like quick drink some fizzy pop to feel normal again arrghh! xClick to expand...
> 
> saaaaame, such a pain in the arse to live with being hypo :) and i hate choc and fizzy drinks lol, i have to have a sugary cuppa tea lol xxxClick to expand...


i love lucozade! Always perks me up lol! xx


----------



## bbyno1

Summerlove said:


> https://i55.tinypic.com/2k3eag.jpg
> 
> 2 months after travis :D

You really are so lucky.
I still don't look like that nearly a year on :/


----------



## annawrigley

Got a new bra today :winkwink: Do ya like it :winkwink: These are for Jade...

And I FINALLY went down a cup size. I'm now a teeny tiny FF :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0607.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 98









IMG_0609.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 102


----------



## MissFoley

you look amazing :)


----------



## PinkyPonk

annawrigley said:


> Got a new bra today :winkwink: Do ya like it :winkwink: These are for Jade...
> 
> And I FINALLY went down a cup size. I'm now a teeny tiny FF :winkwink:


why why whyyyy would you want to go down a cup size!!

those are some smexy tatas :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

PinkyPonk said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Got a new bra today :winkwink: Do ya like it :winkwink: These are for Jade...
> 
> And I FINALLY went down a cup size. I'm now a teeny tiny FF :winkwink:
> 
> 
> why why whyyyy would you want to go down a cup size!!
> 
> those are some smexy tatas :haha:Click to expand...

Because they are ridiculous! I wanna be around a DD :smug: Which I last was when I was.... 14 :/


----------



## PinkyPonk

annawrigley said:


> PinkyPonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Got a new bra today :winkwink: Do ya like it :winkwink: These are for Jade...
> 
> And I FINALLY went down a cup size. I'm now a teeny tiny FF :winkwink:
> 
> 
> why why whyyyy would you want to go down a cup size!!
> 
> those are some smexy tatas :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are ridiculous! I wanna be around a DD :smug: Which I last was when I was.... 14 :/Click to expand...

they are not rediculous they are amazing!
I'm a DD I will happily swap :D


----------



## vinteenage

Im an A. Share some boobage, ladies!


----------



## AriannasMama

I have DD's right now. I don't want that many D's :haha:


----------



## Jellyt

Anna, you are fit. My boobs have completely disappeared :/.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

anna , you . are . hot . !!!!!! ;)


----------



## 112110

annawrigley said:


> Got a new bra today :winkwink: Do ya like it :winkwink: These are for Jade...
> 
> And I FINALLY went down a cup size. I'm now a teeny tiny FF :winkwink:

Sexxxy :winkwink:


----------



## xgem27x

Looks nice Anna x
I know what you mean about big bazookas being a pain, i used to be a 'G cup', then when breastfeeding i was an 'I cup' (same size as footballs haha) and now theyre DDs.... its great!!!


----------



## sarah0108

i cup?! wow!

Anna you MILF!


----------



## lily123

Anna yuu iz well sexy init.
Nice tits :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: 


ooft.


----------



## xgem27x

sarah0108 said:


> *i cup?! wow!*
> 
> Anna you MILF!

Tbf i was meant to be pumping 8 times a day, but due to utter laziness I only did it once a day lol, so no wonder they just kept ballooning haha, my own fault really :dohh:


----------



## lauram_92

wow anna ;)


----------



## mayb_baby

QuintinsMommy said:


> I have mommy marks on my boobs, belly,legs, ass, and I even have one in my butt crack :haha:

I have *one* small one down the middle of my hummmmm and it looks like the opposite of a brazilin before I shave :blush::blush:


----------



## x__amour

31 weeks postpartum. :flow:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 43









3.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 44


----------



## bbyno1

Im an enormous AA


----------



## MadamRose

You all look amazing i look shit


----------



## 112110

You look great Shannon! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Shannon you look lovely :)


----------



## lily123

Hate you all :cry:


----------



## _laura

Now a size 14 bottoms and 16 top :thumbup: Might be big to some of you but at my biggest when pregnant I was a size 20! :dohh:
still a wobbly belly but I fit into some more of my old clothes so I'm happy.
I'm pretty sure I wont be able to get much lower top wise because of my boobies/wide back but I'm okay with that, just to tone this belly a bit more and try and get rid of this double chin that wont budge!
Plus stretchies are fading :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 162.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 30









tumblr_lnlk0ghzcK1qa848uo1_500.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## x__amour

Laura, you look fabulous hon! :hugs:


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> Laura, you look fabulous hon! :hugs:

Thankyou! Better than the mass of jelly I had this time last month.
:thumbup:

Now I just need my mum to realise I've lost weight (she doesn't believe me!)


----------



## x__amour

_laura said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Laura, you look fabulous hon! :hugs:
> 
> Thankyou! Better than the mass of jelly I had this time last month.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Now I just need my mum to realise I've lost weight (she doesn't believe me!)Click to expand...

Screw her! We can all see the progress! :hugs:


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Laura, you look fabulous hon! :hugs:
> 
> Thankyou! Better than the mass of jelly I had this time last month.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Now I just need my mum to realise I've lost weight (she doesn't believe me!)Click to expand...
> 
> Screw her! We can all see the progress! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:
Yeah to be honest unless I'm a size 8 she wont be happy :D I'm just pleased I'm 3/4 of the way there rather than less than half! :happydance:


----------



## kattsmiles

l


----------



## _laura

Okay Katt I'm taking mine down now :haha: you look amazing


----------



## laura1991

Laura your doing so well!! 
You look great!


----------



## Hotbump

:cry: this is what i look like 2 babies and 10 months later I hate how i look:cry: oh and sorry about my finger being in the way
 



Attached Files:







postpregnancy10months.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 59


----------



## sarah0108

You're all looking great!

I took some pics today but im not sure if im brave enough to post :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Aww, Sarah. Post them! You look wonderful! :D :hugs:
So do you Cindy! :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Big difference Laura, well done :D xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Im in my pants though Shannon :rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

Katt!!
Holy shit you look like you didnt even had a baby.
Jealous lol


----------



## sarah0108

This was me at the beginning of the month, these are my 'before' pics because i have lost over half a stone since! ('After' pics to follow..)
:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01906-20110608-1340.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 38









IMG01907-20110608-1340.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## sarah0108

And these are my 'after' pictures from today. 1y2wks PP

after losing over half a stone this month

PLEASE EXCUSE MY CELLULITE AND MY PANTS! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02124-20110630-0747.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 62









IMG02125-20110630-0748.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 52









IMG02126-20110630-0748.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 55


----------



## thedog

Jesus! Huge difference!! xx


----------



## Leah_xx

wow Sarah!!


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: thanks..


----------



## kattsmiles

:shock:

Milf.

I'm jealous!


----------



## x__amour

Sarah. :shock:
You look FABULOUS! :hugs:

See, I was confused when you said "pants" because I didn't know those meant "panties" so I was just kind of thinking to myself, "So?"

And also Kat, I hate you because I'm jello. So. [-X

Actually, both of you are banned from this thread. [-(
:ban:


----------



## kattsmiles

x__amour said:


> Sarah. :shock:
> You look FABULOUS! :hugs:
> 
> See, I was confused when you said "pants" because I didn't know those meant "panties" so I was just kind of thinking to myself, "So?"
> 
> And also Kat, I hate you because I'm jello. So. [-X
> 
> Actually, both of you are banned from this thread. [-(
> :ban:

I'm fine with being banned from the thread! I'm so jealous of all you girls. Giving me self esteem issue. :brat:


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Shannon:blush:


----------



## sarah0108

PS, you may not Ban me :smug::winkwink:


----------



## vinteenage

Katt, you look wonderful! Laura you're definitely coming along fabulous and Sarah, wow what a difference! You all look great.

Shitty picture but 7.5 months PP. I'm rocking some bloat, no idea why. :wacko:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270303_10150689200980230_786935229_19543626_696646_n.jpg


----------



## Char.due.jan

You all look AMAZING

I'm too much of a wuss to post pictures :\


----------



## Genna

Everyone looks fab!!! Sarah, and Daphne :shock: you look awesome!!!!


----------



## lb

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm6yuq9iJQ1qir1jyo1_500.jpg 
me in all my stretchie glory. This was a couple weeks ago, and about 5 lbs heavier. I don't have a recent picture yet.
excuse the nakedness :)


----------



## newmommy23

from like two weeks ago....we turned the bathtub into a pool....:wacko: 7 months pp
 



Attached Files:







DSCI1373.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 69









DSCI1395.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 88


----------



## Srrme

I haven't posted on this thread, but I figured I would before I get a bump again. :dohh: 

Excuse the mess. We were in the middle of cleaning.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0113.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 46


----------



## _laura

How did you lose the weight Sarah? You look amazing!!


----------



## sarah0108

Genna said:


> Everyone looks fab!!! Sarah, and Daphne :shock: you look awesome!!!!

Thanks :blush: I still have 1.5stone to lose!



_laura said:


> How did you lose the weight Sarah? You look amazing!!

I don't know, i have had a massive bar of chocolate every night this week :blush:

Happy 7 months to Max too!! xx


----------



## lily123

Sarah you look amazing, well jealous!
You're all gonna be skinny minnies and i'll look like a big fat fatty at nottingham :( lol xxx


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> Sarah you look amazing, well jealous!
> You're all gonna be skinny minnies and i'll look like a big fat fatty at nottingham :( lol xxx

:hugs: We can be big fatties together enjoying our cake.


----------



## sarah0108

Don't be silly! You're both gooooorgeous! x


----------



## rainbows_x

10 months PP.


----------



## sarah0108

You look amazing donna!


----------



## rainbows_x

sarah0108 said:


> You look amazing donna!

Aww thanyou, so do you :hugs:

I don't feel it though, I've put on a couple pounds at seem to bloat so easily :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: I know how you feel babe xx


----------



## Hotbump

Buddy!! You look great!!!


----------



## keljt1127

i didnt even see this thread!

here is my almost 2 weeks post. ( 12 days today ) 

https://i55.tinypic.com/xkrkbb.jpg


----------



## 112110

keljt1127 said:


> i didnt even see this thread!
> 
> here is my almost 2 weeks post. ( 12 days today )
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/xkrkbb.jpg

you look great! :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

You look really good!


----------



## lov3hat3

Your all soo lucky! I seem to keep getting bigger :( and i sunbathed and it made my stretchies alot more noticable :nope:


----------



## flower94

11 months PP:
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Mobile%20Uploads/0621112246a.jpg
Sorry if the quality isn't very good but I took it with my cell:thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

You both look great!!!!!


----------



## leoniebabey

everyone looks fab! i may post a pic once ive lost a little bit more weight, it's going okay-ish atm lol! but im not 100% happy


----------



## princess_vix

This is me taken 2 weeks ago or so and my little man is 2..

Gone from pre-preg 10-12
pregnancy- 16
And now 12-14 and still loosing!

OHHH AND SOOOO SORRY ABOUT 1ST ONE IT WAS AFTER WII FIT!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00342.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 54









263663_10150360355459638_710164637_10135688_4122373_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 38









254237_10150314256089638_710164637_9707373_2011210_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## x__amour

You look great, hon! :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Omg sarah you look so good!!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Rome and Vicky you look great!


----------



## emmylou92

everyone is looking good...dont think i dare


----------



## lily123

Vicky you look so good! still in shock at Sarahs pics, you look gorge :hugs: the way you were talking i presumed you were as fat as me :haha: i've got some serious catching up to do before NOTTINGHAMMMMM!!!!!! xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Sazzles & Linz you're both fit!
And you look great Olivia Florence... Loving the first pic :wacko:


----------



## princess_vix

annawrigley said:


> Sazzles & Linz you're both fit!
> And you look great Olivia Florence... Loving the first pic :wacko:

PAHAHA i was thinking who the hell is Olivia florence at first :haha:

Yeah my first pic is me looking my best of course :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

lily123 said:


> Vicky you look so good! still in shock at Sarahs pics, you look gorge :hugs: the way you were talking i presumed you were as fat as me :haha: i've got some serious catching up to do before NOTTINGHAMMMMM!!!!!! xxx

Babe really thats just good camera angles :rofl: omg NOTTINGHAM!!




annawrigley said:


> Sazzles & Linz you're both fit!
> And you look great Olivia Florence... Loving the first pic :wacko:

Not as fit as you.. :bodyb:


----------



## mayb_baby

You all look so hot and Im a big ass bloat fatty atm as 'I'm on' :cry:

:happydance: NOTTINGHHAAAMMMMM


----------



## emmylou92

i just dont know where all this skin has come from...nor how to get rid...everyone is looking brill. I used to love muffins now i look like one. :(


----------



## annawrigley

I am too Lorna, boo :(
Sarah you clearly fancy me as you steal my pics and use them as your own on Skype :growlmad:


----------



## emmylou92

these were taken today :/


----------



## lily123

mayb_baby said:


> You all look so hot and Im a big ass bloat fatty atm as 'I'm on' :cry:
> 
> :happydance: *NOTTINGHHAAAMMMMM*

I.AM.SO.EXCITED!

On a massive weight loss mission though, now more than ever! I'm already gonna look like a giant compared to you lot, i don't fancy looking like a whale as well :haha:


----------



## lily123

Hahahaa 130,817 views... who feels like they're being perved on??? :haha:


----------



## x__amour

ME. :wacko:


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah but Anna, it's not just me is it ;) You iz sexay!

Im on a mission to get thin from tomorrow!! Emmy you look great btw!


----------



## emmylou92

just a good camera and lighting that hides my stretch marks :)

thank you....nice to hear it from someone :)


----------



## sarah0108

You look far better than me :rofl:


----------



## princess_vix

Lets face it eh?

Your all sexy mommas!!!

And Sarah am major jealous of you..2 kis and a flat tummy...


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah only when i dont eat much :rofl: You should see me from the front :nope:x


----------



## princess_vix

Bollocks *spatch*

Don't talk rubbish!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

No really!!!


----------



## Leah_xx

Almost 9mnths PP and looking like crap still :/
Excuse the sidewaysness. My comp wont change it
 



Attached Files:







040.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## princess_vix

You look fine hon xx


----------



## lily123

You lot don't wanna see mine, i've got more rolls than greggs at the mo!
I'll take pics in 2 weeks when pounds have hopefully shifted some more :(
xxx


----------



## princess_vix

^^^ hey don't be sooo hard on yourself.

I'm sure you look fine hon xx


----------



## lily123

Thanks :) but yeah, honestly i am overweight :haha: I'm looking at the positives though, i'm on a full on weight loss mission, have been for the past month, and i've lost 10lbs and dropped a dress size :happydance: so i'm now a size 12!
xxxx


----------



## princess_vix

:huh:.............:rofl:

Are you for real?!?!?!

I thought the way you were talking you were like bloody size 24 or something :haha:

You are basically the same size as me!!


----------



## sarah0108

Vicky linzie looks great!! x


----------



## princess_vix

I can imagine LOL.

i thought she was describing someone of jeremy kyle who was beyond huge the way she was talking.


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Shes gorgeous aswell *jel*


----------



## annawrigley

Linzie is not fat nor ugly whatever she may tell you!!! Full of lies that gal! xx


----------



## sarah0108

Wss ^^


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/DSCN1921.jpg
6 & a half months postpartum.

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/DSCN1922.jpg

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/RSCN1924.jpg


----------



## x__amour

HOLY DAMN, Kelsey! :shock: Er... I'm very jello... :-#


----------



## lb

Dammit, Kelsey 
I was going to post my progress picture (40 lb difference), but now you made me scared to. I actually got tears in my eyes because I want to look like that soooo bad.

Well, here's my progress picture anyway...
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261756_10150231252273026_529798025_7300193_4079075_n.jpg


----------



## x__amour

You look FABULOUS hon!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## lb

Ha, thanks! I'm in rasin-tummy-banishing mode right now! :D


----------



## princess_vix

You look fab laurenburch!!!

xx


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks guys! It's pretty safe to say we are ALL hot mamas!!! :wink: Believe me, it took a LOT of working out & disciplined eating to get back to where I am now .. I used to be able to eat whatever I wanted & not gain anything before I got pregnant, but now I eat a cookie & I gain like 5 lbs :haha: Everyone looks amazing! :flower:


----------



## lily123

Can anyone see a change??
This was me a month ago...



and this is me this morning...



Is there any change?? I've dropped a dress size and lost a decent amount of weight according to my scales, but i can't see it?
PLEASE be honest with me, sugarcoating/white lies won't help me :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Linzie I see a change! You can definitley see that you've lost weight, especially around your hips, well done!


----------



## x__amour

Linzieee!!! You look fabulous honey! You can definitely tell the difference! Well done, hot mama! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

laurenburch said:


> Dammit, Kelsey
> I was going to post my progress picture (40 lb difference), but now you made me scared to. I actually got tears in my eyes because I want to look like that soooo bad.
> 
> Well, here's my progress picture anyway...
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261756_10150231252273026_529798025_7300193_4079075_n.jpg

WOW! well done you! you look fab!


----------



## sarah0108

Gosh linzie!! your last pic looks SOOOO much different! WELL DONE!! <3


----------



## MissMamma

linzi your belly and hips have definitely shrunk a LOT :) welldone girl :thumbup:


----------



## pansylove

Oh stretchies. You are not 'mummy marks'. I am not proud of having you because you're how I got my daughter. You make me look like a tiger. You are ugly. I love my daughter of course I do, but I will not wear the scars as a badge of honor. You ruined my self esteem and messed up my chance of modelling. 
Kindly, feck off. I hate you.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-07-08 at 10.27 #2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 80


----------



## stephx

Aymie you look great!!!! I can barely see your stretchies, and I'm not even saying that just to be nice lol 

I'll upload mine :/ x


----------



## stephx

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t289/sunnygti/guns/steph/99927aa8.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t289/sunnygti/guns/steph/8dd58970.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t289/sunnygti/guns/steph/5a9a9f41.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t289/sunnygti/guns/steph/b65aa287.jpg

11 months PP :/


----------



## 112110

You all look wonderful! :flower:
Love your slippers Steph ;)


----------



## stephx

112110 said:


> You all look wonderful! :flower:
> Love your slippers Steph ;)

Cheers they're primarni :D


----------



## _laura

All you girls look amazing and Linz, I can see a difference!


----------



## sarah0108

ooooft aymies boobies<3


----------



## Chrissy7411

1 week PP. :flow:
https://i55.tinypic.com/23ww1e.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/fvv49e.jpg


----------



## BlondieBride

I just wanted to say i love seeing other young mums with stretchmarks! It really gives me hope that they do fade and you can have a flat stomach again! You all look amazing! I will be sure to post here after my baby is born (hopefully in 3 weeks!).


----------



## BlondieBride

pansylove said:


> Oh stretchies. You are not 'mummy marks'. I am not proud of having you because you're how I got my daughter. You make me look like a tiger. You are ugly. I love my daughter of course I do, but I will not wear the scars as a badge of honor. You ruined my self esteem and messed up my chance of modelling.
> Kindly, feck off. I hate you.

You look great! You can barely see your stretchmarks! And if you want to do modeling, they photoshop the photos anyway so could photoshop them out! Dont give up hope!


----------



## BlondieBride

Stephx - You look great!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

3 Days PP (lots of stretch marks on my hips and tummy)
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI0657-1.jpg

7 Months PP clothed
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI0105.jpg

& Unclothed (purple stretch marks on my side, I hate them!) at 7 months PP
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI0107.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Not posted in agesss, heres me 20 months PP, Started my diet last Tuesday, lost 3lb so far :happydance: hoping for a 4lb loss in the first week :thumbup: need to loose like a stone then I think I will be happy weight wise, just need to tone up like majorlyy! Started up walking again, done 7 miles in the last 2 days, Zumba on Tuesday night then probs go swimming next Friday maybe :D I WILL BE THIN AGAINNN. 

Sooo front view (ignore my hair, I resemble a drowned rat, got caught in the rain today!!)



Side view 


Clothed


----------



## Leah_xx

Okay Im jealous here.
Everyone looks great!!


----------



## qwerry

Hey girls , i've not had my baby yet and im only early days im just wondering if any of you can give me an idea of how bad my post pregnancy belly will be , im 9 stone 9 and a size 8/10 (UK) i have a relativity OK stomach but i have a little flabby bit and the bottom , it doesn't hang over it just is like water weight and this one section of my belly, anyone be able to help me on how much excess flab ill have once i give birth xxx


----------



## vinteenage

qwerry said:


> Hey girls , i've not had my baby yet and im only early days im just wondering if any of you can give me an idea of how bad my post pregnancy belly will be , im 9 stone 9 and a size 8/10 (UK) i have a relativity OK stomach but i have a little flabby bit and the bottom , it doesn't hang over it just is like water weight and this one section of my belly, anyone be able to help me on how much excess flab ill have once i give birth xxx

You wont know yet, and it varies for everyone. The 'standard' is that immediately postpartum you'll be the same size you were at 6 months pregnant.


----------



## 112110

excuse skimpy pose :lol:

Spoiler


all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg


----------



## LittleBoo

112110 said:


> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg

Jesus H Christ woman you look fantastic! :laugh2:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

EDIT: Sorry the pics are so large. o_0

Here is 39 weeks...
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/IMAG1312.jpg

And this is 3 weeks PP. Eh...not too happy. I still feel large. I can't fit into any clothes. Maternity is too big and pre pregnancy is way to small. So aggravating.
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/IMAG1720.jpg


----------



## 112110

You look *great* and I like your tattoo!
I have the same phone cover c:
edt: also what's your name? sorry :blush:


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

WOW you all look amazing! I am too shy to post my tummy bare but here is me like 20 weeksPP :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







279778_10150230117546611_532836610_7748742_4879040_o.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg

[-( =;


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg
> 
> 
> [-( =;Click to expand...

:kiss:


----------



## newmommy23

112110 said:


> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg

I hate you lol


----------



## 112110

newmommy23 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg
> 
> 
> I hate you lolClick to expand...

:cry: loving you dearly! 

note I was only pregnant for 31 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## newmommy23

112110 said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg
> 
> 
> I hate you lolClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: loving you dearly!
> 
> note I was only pregnant for 31 weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...

but still omg. You look amazing :(
I wish I could lose this weird thing I have on my side. even if it would just go down to my hips I wouldnt mind


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

112110 said:


> You look *great* and I like your tattoo!
> I have the same phone cover c:
> edt: also what's your name? sorry :blush:

*I* look great?!! You look FANTASTIC! I'm suuuuper jealous!!!

I love my phone cover. That thing has saved my phone from major falls and booboo's I've done. Haha. I've had the cover for almost a year. Time for something else soon. 

I'm Jen :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg
> 
> 
> [-( =;Click to expand...
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Gah, I hate you but not really. :hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

112110 said:


> excuse skimpy pose :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 233900
> 
> all weight gone nearly completely toned like prepreg

go eat a freaking cake .


----------



## 112110

Cupkake.Luver said:


> *I* look great?!! You look FANTASTIC! I'm suuuuper jealous!!!
> 
> I love my phone cover. That thing has saved my phone from major falls and booboo's I've done. Haha. I've had the cover for almost a year. Time for something else soon.
> 
> I'm Jen :thumbup:

You do! You're only 3 weeks pp and prego longer than I was :thumbup:
Oh yeah I had that cover in my picture and Brayden threw my phone. cover broke but phone was good\\:D/
Ah okay, I'm Lyz if you didn't know :wave:




x__amour said:


> Gah, I hate you but not really. :hugs:

:hugs: you're beautiful. 



Melissa.Feb12 said:


> go eat a freaking cake .

Make me one? :baby:<3


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> go eat a freaking cake .




Make me one? :baby:<3[/QUOTE said:

> deal


----------



## Leah_xx

Lyz- Im so jealous you look great!!
Keegan- my hips are so huge!!


----------



## Tanara

_6 months pp (on the 14th)
I've been back to my pre pregnancy weight since we was 3 months old  
I'm very happy with my body after having two kids!
Sorry for the shitty lighting and the bad angles _
 



Attached Files:







100_0480e.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 27









100_0481e.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tanara! :shock: 2 kids & you look FANTASTIC! :flow:


----------



## Tanara

_Thank you!  
Yoga is an amazing thing lol_


----------



## AirForceWife7

You are definitely proof that it is! :flow: lol


----------



## sarah0108

So jealous!! You all look amazing


----------



## unconditional

i would deffinately be put to shame here :haha:


----------



## 112110

Tanara you look *great*. Love your bra too ;)


----------



## Char.due.jan

Yeah I hate you all right now!

You all look amazing!


----------



## Burchy314

You guys look GREAT!!! I have never been that skinny and toned in my life. Maybe I should start yoga...I have said that before and it lasted 10 minutes :dohh: I really need to get motivation to actually stick to working out.


----------



## Tanara

_I have an app on my phone that i use, i usually do it at 6 before the kids wake up. I do maybe 40 min a day, then a walk to the park and back before bed. Its mainly cause it tires out the kids. But even going for a 30 minute walk does wonders. 

I go for walks alot more now because Fayth is teething and thats the only thing besides going for a drive that calms her down._


----------



## Tanara

_DP oops _


----------



## mayb_baby

:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00312-20110531-1131.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 41









IMG00314-20110531-1131.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 38









IMG00315-20110531-1132.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## sarah0108

LORNA! you look amazing


----------



## Burchy314

You look GREAT!


----------



## pansylove

twit twoooo (that was a sorta wolf whistle btw)


----------



## sarah0108

^^ Blatent owl noise


----------



## x__amour

Lorna, you look FABULOUS! :D


----------



## pansylove

sarah0108 said:


> ^^ Blatent owl noise

oh yeah. shizz. :/


----------



## sarah0108

:haha:


----------



## lily123

Hate you lorna.


----------



## flower94

You look awesome!


----------



## vinteenage

Just about 8 months PP. I am back to being crazy skeletal. Please excuse the morning look! Haha.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269588_10150706584280230_786935229_19789734_7195493_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281536_10150706583795230_786935229_19789727_4452087_n.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

lily123 said:


> Hate you lorna.

HATE U MORE :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

PLEASE give me determination to look as good as you lot!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Daphne I HATE you. Bitch, you look so damn good!!!! xx


----------



## vinteenage

:blush:


----------



## sarah0108

says me sat with my massive bar of chocolate :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

I've had a tiny piece of pizza, three cups of coffee and a donut today. I did make vegetable lasagna for dinner though...I'll eat a proper meal in an hour.


----------



## pansylove

It really isn't good only eating that Daphne. You can see your ribs?
Don't get me wrong you're in great shape but if you're hardly eating anything and your ribs are now showing it can't be too healthy. EAT.


----------



## vinteenage

No no, haha. I do usually eat more today was just a weird day. OH went into work even though he was supposed to have off, so I had Finn and a giant pile of laundry and dinner to make. Food slipped my mind!

And...you've always been able to see my ribs. I wish you couldn't! It grosses me out a bit. Alas though, my mom's the same way.


----------



## pansylove

How bizzare! It doesn't set a very good example for all the younger teens on here though who want to lose the weight and you're saying you don't eat :) But you do.. So good!


----------



## vinteenage

I definitely do. :) I'm still 10lbs heavier than I was pre-pregnancy too (no interest in losing them but I can't even picture myself thinner now!).


----------



## Char.due.jan

Really? How much did you weigh pre-preg if you don't mind me asking.

You don't look like you weigh much at all now!


----------



## vinteenage

I was 102lbs pre-preg, was topped at 137 during pregnancy, I'm at 112 now.


----------



## Burchy314

Those are almost the exact weights of me. 

I was 105 pre-pregnancy, 135 at 39 weeks, and now I am about 118. BUT I am also only 5 foot so I don't look all skinny like you.


----------



## Srrme

vinteenage said:


> I was 102lbs pre-preg, was topped at 137 during pregnancy, I'm at 112 now.

Goodness, woman. I'm 110 pounds and don't even look that skinny! (Not saying you look bad, though!) How tall are you?


----------



## lily123

Officially never posting photos on here again.
I am literally OBESE compared to all you lot.


----------



## Char.due.jan

lily123 said:


> Officially never posting photos on here again.
> I am literally OBESE compared to all you lot.

Don't be daft! How come you looked so great in your last pictures then? xx


----------



## pansylove

YEAH LINZIE. HOW COME YOU LOOK SO GREAT *snarls*


----------



## vinteenage

Linzie don't be silly! You're looking great!



Srrme said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I was 102lbs pre-preg, was topped at 137 during pregnancy, I'm at 112 now.
> 
> Goodness, woman. I'm 110 pounds and don't even look that skinny! (Not saying you look bad, though!) How tall are you?Click to expand...

I'm around 5'7", a little under.


----------



## MadamRose

wish i looked this good ladies, i think i look awful other people say otherwise though


----------



## cabbagebaby

first 2 are 3 weeks 1 day pp the other 3 are 24+6 pp
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 28









h.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 60









rhiwov.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 33









bjk.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 29









fe;wb.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Tanara

_You look sooooo good!!! Your mommy marks have gotten soooo much better!!! 


And Daphne, how underweight are you, like what your BMI would be where your from? I'm just wondering how much it verys from country's? I'm 5.8" And at 128lbs my doctor is concerned with my weight. I can't imagine being 110lbs let alone 100 eek. I think the last time i was 100 lbs was when i was like 10 lol.

Edit: sorry if that sounds rude, you look great Daphne, I just have more of a muscular build than you. _


----------



## Chrissy7411

I was 95 pre preg, and 126 at 38 weeks when I last got my weight checked, now I'm 108. I'm also 5'1. :flow: 

I actually love how my body is now, I just can't stand my flabby tummy. :(


----------



## vinteenage

Tanara said:


> _You look sooooo good!!! Your mommy marks have gotten soooo much better!!!
> 
> 
> And Daphne, how underweight are you, like what your BMI would be where your from? I'm just wondering how much it verys from country's? I'm 5.8" And at 128lbs my doctor is concerned with my weight. I can't imagine being 110lbs let alone 100 eek. I think the last time i was 100 lbs was when i was like 10 lol.
> 
> Edit: sorry if that sounds rude, you look great Daphne, I just have more of a muscular build than you. _

At 5'7" it's 17.5, at 5'6" it's 18.1 (I'm around 5' 6 1/2", probably, I'm always measured 5'6" or 5'7"). Underweight, technically, but if you look at my mom and grandmother it's clear it's genetic!

My doctors and midwives have never been concerned with my weight. :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_Oh okay. I wonder why its so different in Canada, Personally i dont feel at all underweight. 

Your really lucky them are some good gens lol. 
I didnt take after my mom or grandma, they are both bigger woman after having kids. I lucked out and take after my dad._


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _You look sooooo good!!! Your mommy marks have gotten soooo much better!!!
> 
> 
> And Daphne, how underweight are you, like what your BMI would be where your from? I'm just wondering how much it verys from country's? I'm 5.8" And at 128lbs my doctor is concerned with my weight. I can't imagine being 110lbs let alone 100 eek. I think the last time i was 100 lbs was when i was like 10 lol.
> 
> Edit: sorry if that sounds rude, you look great Daphne, I just have more of a muscular build than you. _
> 
> At 5'7" it's 17.5, at 5'6" it's 18.1 (I'm around 5' 6 1/2", probably, I'm always measured 5'6" or 5'7"). Underweight, technically, but if you look at my mom and grandmother it's clear it's genetic!
> 
> My doctors and midwives have never been concerned with my weight. :flower:Click to expand...

At 5'6.5'' its 17.8 :thumbup:

Its not different by country, it just depends on whether the doctor has reason to be concerned I guess :shrug:


----------



## Lydiarose

just wanted to share these :flower:
Im just under 10 stone now was 13.5 stone 8 months ago i was very low over my 5stone pregnancy weight gain - but now im happy with my curves and my mummy marks xx
 



Attached Files:







140711-2255(002).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 34









140711-2258(003).jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 36









140711-2257(001).jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 28









140711-2257.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## somegirl

First time posting.Starting to get my body back and my abs. Just gotta get ride of my muffin top lol. This is me 6 months pp.
 



Attached Files:







d9054da1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 37









ef722009.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 49


----------



## lily123

somegirl said:


> First time posting.Starting to get my body back and my abs. Just gotta get ride of my muffin top lol. This is me 6 months pp.

You look brilliant! xxx


----------



## somegirl

Aww thank you!!!!


----------



## kimmy04

Here are my 10 days PP pics:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/IMG00919-20110715-1656.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/IMG00918-20110715-1655.jpg


----------



## Chrissy7411

7 days PP.
https://i53.tinypic.com/15nk6k4.jpg
15 days PP... I want to get rid of my tummy! 
https://i54.tinypic.com/10n97b6.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

Kimmy & Chrissy- u guys look amazing for just having your LO's


----------



## BlondieBride

I am so jealous of you girls without stretchies!


----------



## pansylove

blondiebride said:


> i am so jealous of you girls without stretchies!

same!!!


----------



## pansylove

I'm insanely bloated (AF grrrr) at the moment.. BUT, I bought these jeans about 1-2 months PP? Because my maternity stuff didn't fit, but neither did my pre preg stuff.
AND NOW LOOK!!
HURrrRRAaaaAAHHHH!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (23).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 46


----------



## annawrigley

I can see your vagina


----------



## pansylove

yeah.. but can you see my nipples?


----------



## annawrigley

No :( Very disappointing


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

^^Lol...silly ladies.

This was taken 4 weeks PP. Sorry my face looks so funny. I didn't know what to do with it. Haha. I still weigh freakin 20 pounds more than what I did prepregnancy. My hips don't seem to want to go away.
Hello weight, 
Can you please go away soon?
Kthx.

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/IMAG1796.jpg

at 39 weeks. Same shirt.lol. I think I posted this pic already...I fail.
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/IMAG1312.jpg


----------



## pansylove

Cupkake.Luver said:


> ^^Lol...silly ladies.
> 
> This was taken 4 weeks PP. Sorry my face looks so funny. I didn't know what to do with it. Haha. I still weigh freakin 20 pounds more than what I did prepregnancy.
> Hello weight,
> Can you please go away soon?
> Kthx.
> 
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/IMAG1796.jpg
> 
> at 39 weeks. I think I posted this pic already...I fail.
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/IMAG1312.jpg

Give it time love.. It's only been 4 weeks! I think you look great. Way better than me at 4 weeks. I lost all my weight by 6 months but now I'm just left with SKIN. SOO MUCH SKIN!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

You still look great. =D


----------



## sarah0108

You all look amazing!

I was ready to cut all my clothes up in frustration today :dohh:


----------



## pansylove

sarah0108 said:


> You all look amazing!
> 
> I was ready to cut all my clothes up in frustration today :dohh:

but then you'd have.. no.. clothes?









:wohoo:


----------



## sarah0108

They dont fit anyway lol


----------



## lily123

I'm not officially a size 10 :happydance: comfortably too!
I've gone from a size 14 to a size 10 in just under two months :D still a long long way to go though, i'm still very flabby and plenty of loose skin :sick: BUT i'm rather proud of myself :) Pics tomorrow! xxx


----------



## AirForceWife7

Everyone looks amazing! :flow:


----------



## MadamRose

What are you ladies doing about the loose skin, i dont need to lose any more weight just my flabbby skin :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

Well done linzie! My 10's are getting tight :cry:


----------



## FUB

You all look *amazing* :flow:
I'm trying to stop snacking during the day, I'm going to be honest, it isn't going well :(


----------



## veganmum2be

mummytochloe said:


> What are you ladies doing about the loose skin, i dont need to lose any more weight just my flabbby skin :dohh:

i have the same problem, i'm still loosing weight, i've lost loads however my belly is just a giant lump of wibblyness. 
:(
you all look amazing girls.


----------



## Leah_xx

^ where did u get your blinkers from?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Here goes eek!!! Almost 6 months PP (excuse the dodgy pjs :haha:)

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/17dfb9af.jpg

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/06d938d1.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

Your looking soooo good. Jelious


----------



## Char.due.jan

I just need to get rid of my fat tummy and thighs! X


----------



## x__amour

Char, shh! You look great! :D


----------



## sarah0108

You look great!! x


----------



## FUB

Char, you look amazing :D


----------



## stephx

Char you look really good! And tanned? Im jealous x


----------



## annawrigley

Char I want your legs!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aw thanks girls :blush: 

And I'm not tanned lol, think it's just because the room was pitch black and its just off the flash :)

And Anna we'll swap legs! I hate my legs!!


----------



## annawrigley

Char.due.jan said:


> Aw thanks girls :blush:
> 
> And I'm not tanned lol, think it's just because the room was pitch black and its just off the flash :)
> 
> And Anna we'll swap legs! I hate my legs!!

Haha deal! Good luck with mine, I hate them!


----------



## veganmum2be

Leah_xx said:


> ^ where did u get your blinkers from?

me?

if so ...

https://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/?start=all

the page is breastfeeding blinkies, but on the right scroll down and there is a list of other blinkie pages, and they were somewhere there :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Almost 11 months PP.


----------



## Leah_xx

THanks


----------



## x__amour

Donna, you look fabulous as always! Your belly ring looks really good too! :D


----------



## sarah0108

im so jelous :rofl:


----------



## lily123

You look really good donna :D
Has anyone got any tips for loose skin? I've lost nearly all the weight i want to, but i've got loads of wrinkly awful skin above my belly button that just... sits there.
xxx


----------



## Char.due.jan

I want to know the same thing :/ I hate my loose skin on my belly. I think the best way to get rid is toning exercises that target that area but idk :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep I'd say toning, maybe swimming? That's good for everywhere :thumbup: I use wii fit and the excersizes tell u where they tone, jack knife is a good one, absolutely kills doing it, no pain no gain though :haha: 

X


----------



## Char.due.jan

I love doing jack knife on the wii, you can really feel it working! X


----------



## vinteenage

Here's my butt, haha. You can shield your eyes and look at Finn instead.

How do I stop the weird droopiness? Booooo.
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224524_10150723391095230_786935229_20001245_1213584_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Daphne - SQUATS!


----------



## x__sarah

Wow, Vinteenage you look fantastic! And Phineas is a little cutie! :flower:


----------



## BlondieBride

Im a PT so thought i would jump in here to give you some advice!

Saggy skin: Depending on the amount of saggyness it can be somewhat toned up with clean eating and with weights and cardio. If you have tried that and you have achieved a toned stomach but there is still skin there, then it will not go away without cosmetic surgery.

For the bum: Lower body moves with heavy weights - squats, lunges, wall sits, donkey kicks and cardio!


----------



## lily123

Definitely love being told i need a tummy tuck :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## moondrops

lily123 said:


> Definitely love being told i need a tummy tuck :thumbup :haha:

haha, even worse being told you need a boob job!!


----------



## Jemma0717

So this is my first time posting and this is me 5 years later plus a boob job. Wish I had right after photos but I don't :(

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/pic129-2.jpg

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/pic123-Copy.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

You look great!Lucky you for your boob job. I have always wanted one :(


----------



## x__amour

Alright, here goes nothing... 36 weeks PP...


Spoiler
https://i51.tinypic.com/29awint.jpg


----------



## xforuiholdonx

You look great Shannon!


----------



## Lucy22

x__amour said:


> Alright, here goes nothing... 36 weeks PP...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i51.tinypic.com/29awint.jpg

You look fantastic :flower:
I wish my bathroom was as clean as your right now :blush:


----------



## JoJo16

aww you look really good shannon


----------



## Chrissy7411

25 days (3.4 weeks) PP. :flow:

Side.
https://i54.tinypic.com/2hxbqkm.jpg
Front.
https://i54.tinypic.com/332qixh.jpg
Close up of the stretchies.
https://i56.tinypic.com/kdkffp.jpg
When I suck in... :haha:
https://i52.tinypic.com/2vchj60.jpg

Yeah, yeah... I know my undies are loose and dorky lol... :blush:


----------



## Genna

beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Burchy314

Everyone looks great. And Chrissy it's ok I had corky underwear for like the first month of jaydens life :)


----------



## unconditional

ugh you girlies look all great compared to me!


----------



## sarah0108

you all look great


----------



## 112110

Shannon and Chrissy you're both looking hawt! ;)


----------



## candicex

Chrissy you are looking great! I will have to take a PP picture of my belly and upload, its all flabby though :( can't wait till I can work out and get it not so floppy :lol:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thanks Candice. :) Mines still flabby too and super squishy. When I wear pants and stuff it makes it look worse. :(


----------



## Jemma0717

It will all get better ladies! Gotta give it....5 years lol


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

:wacko:* heart attack*


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I am just kidding...I just said that because that's where I am


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> Thanks Candice. :) Mines still flabby too and super squishy. When I wear pants and stuff it makes it look worse. :(

Same with my stomach, your so lucky your stretchies are so light! Did they fade? Mine are still a bit dark =[ they've faded a tiny bit but not much


----------



## keljt1127

Here is mine 5 WEEKs post

https://i51.tinypic.com/2q0lv74.jpg

Stil have about 14lbs to go to get back to pre prego weight but idk if i want to be that small ... maybe just 5 more lbs to lose?!

currently 124lbs


----------



## unconditional

candicex said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Candice. :) Mines still flabby too and super squishy. When I wear pants and stuff it makes it look worse. :(
> 
> Same with my stomach, your so lucky your stretchies are so light! Did they fade? Mine are still a bit dark =[ they've faded a tiny bit but not muchClick to expand...

its goiing to take a while! think how long they took to make... mine are still not the best.


----------



## Chrissy7411

candicex said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Candice. :) Mines still flabby too and super squishy. When I wear pants and stuff it makes it look worse. :(
> 
> Same with my stomach, your so lucky your stretchies are so light! Did they fade? Mine are still a bit dark =[ they've faded a tiny bit but not muchClick to expand...

 Yeah they have a bit. I mean, I can't wear a bikini or anything lol but honestly they looked so much worse when my stomach was all stretched out because it looked they where covering so much more, but now that its not stretch they kinda look shorter and are just in one spot iykwim. :dohh:


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> Yeah they have a bit. I mean, I can't wear a bikini or anything lol but honestly they looked so much worse when my stomach was all stretched out because it looked they where covering so much more, but now that its not stretch they kinda look shorter and are just in one spot iykwim. :dohh:

Yea that's the same with my stomach, they looked much worse when they were stretched out, mine look lighter now but still I hate them :nope: But I only have them under my belly button so I guess at least I don't have them all over my belly, but still are annoying and ugly! Ah my stomach is so wobbly when I laugh it jiggles around :haha: lol but i've been told it slowly gets tighter and tighter and goes back to normal. So FX it does, then I will just apply bio oil like crazy and hope it fades my stretchies!


----------



## MadamRose

Has anyone got any stretchies that are actually undented, i have 2 that are really badly indented and very painful to the touch. they are not dark just hurt


----------



## unconditional

mummytochloe said:


> Has anyone got any stretchies that are actually undented, i have 2 that are really badly indented and very painful to the touch. they are not dark just hurt

mine are really big and indented like that. don't hurt to touch, though! :flow:


----------



## candicex

8 days pp, flabby and stretch marky :(


----------



## x__amour

You look FABULOUS for 8 days PP! :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

x__amour said:


> you look fabulous for 8 days pp! :thumbup:

^wss :)


----------



## candicex

Thanks! It's still really flabby and jiggly though ahh ans the stretch marks are horrible :( just saw my pre-preg belly picture, so depressing!


----------



## x__amour

candicex said:


> Thanks! It's still really flabby and jiggly though ahh ans the stretch marks are horrible :( just saw my pre-preg belly picture, so depressing!

It really does get better, I promise. Just tell yourself 9 months up, 9 months down. 

Pre-pregnancy:
https://i54.tinypic.com/ae7fwk.jpg

1 week post partum:
https://i55.tinypic.com/oh4p3s.jpg

And almost 9 months post partum:
https://i53.tinypic.com/25722py.jpg

See? 9 months up, 9 months down! :D

It does get better, I promise. :hugs:


----------



## candicex

WOW you look fantastic!!!!! :flow:


----------



## x__amour

Thank you! That is with no working out except for waking sometimes and eating healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## unconditional

shannon.. you look grrreat! lol amazing!


----------



## abbSTAR

Shannon you look great!
I've past the nine month mark and look worse than I did at about four months, imblame that on comfort eating :nope:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Candice you look great! :hugs2: Ivy looks just like you btw! :D 
Shannon, you look amazing!!!

x


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> Candice you look great! :hugs2: Ivy looks just like you btw! :D
> Shannon, you look amazing!!!
> 
> x

Aw thanks Chrissy :hugs: everyone says she looks like me :cloud9: Jace is so adorable! He's growing up so fast! Love your signature ! How on earth do you make them? I want to make one for Ivy but i'm clueless on how to make them lol


----------



## Chrissy7411

32 days PP:
https://i53.tinypic.com/2zipkdl.jpg
Progression:
https://i52.tinypic.com/6ep0ef.jpg
I left out the "s" in "days" on the first pic...:dohh:



candicex said:


> Aw thanks Chrissy :hugs: everyone says she looks like me :cloud9: Jace is so adorable! He's growing up so fast! Love your signature ! How on earth do you make them? I want to make one for Ivy but i'm clueless on how to make them lol

Awh thank you and I know! Where does the time go huh? :(
Shannon (x__amour) made mine! :D


----------



## holly2234

mummytochloe said:


> Has anyone got any stretchies that are actually undented, i have 2 that are really badly indented and very painful to the touch. they are not dark just hurt

I do too. They sometimes bleed if i get my sides knocked or anything. Unfortunately i have waaay more than two.


----------



## Lexilove

Everyone looks so good!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

im going to take some later !:)


----------



## Leah_xx

Ill try and take some later.. 
Gotta with my webcam bc i lost my SD card adapter


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> 32 days PP:
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2zipkdl.jpg
> Progression:
> https://i52.tinypic.com/6ep0ef.jpg
> I left out the "s" in "days" on the first pic...:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> candicex said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks Chrissy :hugs: everyone says she looks like me :cloud9: Jace is so adorable! He's growing up so fast! Love your signature ! How on earth do you make them? I want to make one for Ivy but i'm clueless on how to make them lol
> 
> Awh thank you and I know! Where does the time go huh? :(
> Shannon (x__amour) made mine! :DClick to expand...

You are looking so good Chrissy!!! Your stretchies have super faded:winkwink: Oh that's so nice of her! She mailed me saying she could make one for me, but then never replied to my message back :shrug: guess she's just busy :)! And I know right? The time flies by! I can't believe Ivy is going to be 2 weeks old on friday! Feels like she was just born yesterday! But then I can't imagine life without her! :cloud9: I had to buy some new clothes for her in preemie size because she's so short (46cm) none of the newborn stuff fits her :dohh: and the nurses told me she was super long, pshhhh don't think so! lol


----------



## BlondieBride

Chrissy your stretchies have faded a lot! I hope im as lucky!


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy, this might sound a tad strange but you have cute bras. Mine are always solid colors. :lol:


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> Chrissy, this might sound a tad strange but you have cute bras. Mine are always solid colors. :lol:

Lol thank you! My OH and I had a date night and he bought it for me! :cloud9:


----------



## lauram_92

x__amour said:


> Chrissy, this might sound a tad strange but you have cute bras. Mine are always solid colors. :lol:

I thought so too. Didn't want to say in case anyone thought I was creepy :haha: :blush:


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy7411 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy, this might sound a tad strange but you have cute bras. Mine are always solid colors. :lol:
> 
> Lol thank you! My OH and I had a date night and he bought it for me! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Aww, how sweet! :D Where do you get them from? :flow:


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy, this might sound a tad strange but you have cute bras. Mine are always solid colors. :lol:
> 
> Lol thank you! My OH and I had a date night and he bought it for me! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, how sweet! :D Where do you get them from? :flow:Click to expand...

ROSS for $5! :winkwink:


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy7411 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy, this might sound a tad strange but you have cute bras. Mine are always solid colors. :lol:
> 
> Lol thank you! My OH and I had a date night and he bought it for me! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, how sweet! :D Where do you get them from? :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> ROSS for $5! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ooh, must go check it out. I usually only get bras from Victoria's Secret but now I will go look at Ross! :D


----------



## Hotbump

i looovee victoria secret but they are too expensive for me :(


----------



## x__amour

They have sales sometimes, or buy 1 get 1 free. I only go about twice a year, get fitted and buy one black bra and one tan bra.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

holly2234 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any stretchies that are actually undented, i have 2 that are really badly indented and very painful to the touch. they are not dark just hurt
> 
> I do too. They sometimes bleed if i get my sides knocked or anything. Unfortunately i have waaay more than two.Click to expand...

I have some deep ones that bleed easily too


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> They have sales sometimes, or buy 1 get 1 free. I only go about twice a year, get fitted and buy one black bra and one tan bra.

Ahhhh! Don't get fitted there! They're notorious for fitting people shittily, in a bra size they have well in stock, so you'll buy them. Really. 

Nordstrom's has a good reputation in sizing though. They're pricey but I'm sure you can find some reasonable things.

Almost all my bras are patterend! I'm wearing blue plaid now.


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> They have sales sometimes, or buy 1 get 1 free. I only go about twice a year, get fitted and buy one black bra and one tan bra.
> 
> Ahhhh! Don't get fitted there! They're notorious for fitting people shittily, in a bra size they have well in stock, so you'll buy them. Really.
> 
> Nordstrom's has a good reputation in sizing though. They're pricey but I'm sure you can find some reasonable things.
> 
> Almost all my bras are patterend! I'm wearing blue plaid now.Click to expand...

Hmm. They fit me and then I go pick the bra out, usually the cheapest one. ;)
I'll go check out Nordstrom's. I need something with no underwire, it really bothers me. :(
I used to have patterned bras but after I had Tori I was just kind of like whatever. :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah but the fitters know whats it stock. Ive heard of people who really need Fs being fitted in Ds since VS doesn't stock Fs.

Ouch!


----------



## x__amour

Yikes. I'll definitely give Nordstrom's a go! :thumbup:


----------



## lily123

Wow. It's actually really amusing reading about american underwear stores haha! www.annsummers.co.uk This is where us brits shop for ours :winkwink:


----------



## x__amour

Sex toys? Whoa! Victoria's Secret does not sell that! :lol:


----------



## emmylou92

annsumers sells everything :) i should go get measured.. Just dont think i could cope with the embarrasment of it.


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> Yeah but the fitters know whats it stock. Ive heard of people who really need Fs being fitted in Ds since VS doesn't stock Fs.
> 
> Ouch!

I knew it! They fitted me in a 38DD but the band size is too big. I probably need the next cup size in a 36. I should try nordstroms. :)


----------



## chlojones

2 days after :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00023-20110720-1433.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 94


----------



## Lexilove

I hate hate hate VS! I was a 32A (barely) prepreg and now I've grown to the astounding size of 34A. The ladies at VS keep trying to sell me something super padded and push-up and they won't lead me over to the basic black/white/tan bras :wacko: maybe it's just my store though.


----------



## Julymom2be

12 Days pp:


----------



## krys

Last bump pic I took at 40+2


6 days PP :flow:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Holy hell Krys...your belly is gone.


----------



## krys

Cupkake.Luver said:


> Holy hell Krys...your belly is gone.

I know! I was so shocked. I guess I was retaining a lot of water too, because my thighs got huge and they are really tiny again. I thought it was going to be so much harder to get my body back!


----------



## 112110

You look great :shock:


----------



## Burchy314

Lucky son of a bitch hahaha you look better then I did pre pregnancy!!!! You look amazing


----------



## emmylou92

wow krys you look blooming brill. I can see a tiny sleeping baby in the background too :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I have some photo I took this morning, but they are a bit revealing and show podge :/


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

^^A revealing photo is even better than a regular one! Don't cha know! lol.


----------



## lauram_92

Wow Krys :|


----------



## EllaAndLyla

this is me... im getting there :)
 



Attached Files:







PP.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Man I'm slacking... Its been almost 2 months and you girls are doing great!!!


----------



## _laura

Don't worry it's been 8 months and I still have about 50lbs left to lose.


----------



## lov3hat3

Did anyone get any pigmentation problems before or after being pregnant? My stretchies are fading but i have a really dark brown patch on my belly and wondering if it will ever go :(


----------



## rainbows_x

These are less revealing than the others I took lol, can't bear to post those!


----------



## lauram_92

Donna, you look great..

My diet starts tomorrow. How many times have I said that? :coffee:


----------



## chlojones

:D :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Quiff.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## keljt1127

https://i53.tinypic.com/14avtwm.jpg
5 WEEKS post 

https://i54.tinypic.com/1265kau.jpg
7 weeks post, I'm getting there! - @ 120lbs. 

trying to lose 10 more !


----------



## somegirl

7 months PP.. Starting to get back my old body
 



Attached Files:







25ee1849.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7









0ed2d623.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## candicex

You girls look fab :flower: :thumbup:

This thread should be sticky'd ! :)


----------



## x__amour

Everyone looks fabulous. :D


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Took this today. Don't mind the stupid grin or hair. lol.
Its been 7w4days. Still got the stuuuuupid pudge on the bottom of my belly. I'm gonna start working out today. Fingers crossed I stay with it! lol.
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/jhkjh.jpg


----------



## 112110

You guys look amazing! :flow:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

last bump picture... and 6 months PP. long way to go yet..
 



Attached Files:







last.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 23









DSCF1631.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## cabbagebaby

you look goood:thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Melissa, you look fabulous! :D


----------



## 112110

Melissa you look greaaat ;)


----------



## Shannyxox

I haven't posted in here before, so I'm a little nervous :blush:
Heres my last bump pic's at 39weeks (In labour)
And 5Days PP... I still have a stone to lose!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







39w day i went in too labour (1).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 29









39w day i went in too labour (2).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 37









5days pp (4).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 52


----------



## 112110

You look amazing !!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

112110 said:


> You look amazing !!

lyzz , post one :sex:


----------



## x__amour

OMG Shannon. You look AMAZING. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

You look great!!


Deff not posting any now


----------



## Hotbump

x__amour said:


> OMG Shannon. You look AMAZING. :shock: :thumbup:

haha i was so confused by your post :dohh: :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Hotbump said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> OMG Shannon. You look AMAZING. :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> haha i was so confused by your post :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
Not the only Shannon around here anymore! :lol:


----------



## Shannyxox

Thank you! I still have quite a bit too lose though, I have been looking through the pages and everyone looks great :)!xxx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

you all look great!! wish i didnt have strecth marks, id feel so much better about my self!! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Mellie1988 said:


> Side view
> 
> 
> Clothed

So this was me like 3 weeks ago ^ .... 

Lost 9/10lb since then so thought I would share some pics :happydance: 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/a58956f8.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/943d0ecf.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/5cf03409.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/bd31b69f.jpg

x


----------



## abbSTAR

Yay well done! Definatley see a difference x


----------



## shelx

Mellie you look brill! Well done :) x


----------



## Mii

Blah I hope I cant get back to my PPW soon :) Ive lost around 10lbs so far and have about 40lbs more to go :haha:


----------



## cammy

Ist one is my 36 week preg belly...sorry don't have a side on pic. 2nd one is the day after bub was born. Excuse my stretchies :S My belly has shrunk so much since then. I'll have to take another pic later.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0051.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0709.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Lexilove

Everybody looks amazing! here goes nothing...



Excuse the underwear :blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

Lexilove said:


> Everybody looks amazing! here goes nothing...
> 
> View attachment 251460
> 
> 
> Excuse the underwear :blush:

Jealous


----------



## Lexilove

Don't be.


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Holy hell, have you been working out? lol. Looks like you have some toned abs!


----------



## cabbagebaby

you look good


----------



## kandbumpx

You all look great :thumbup: ... Might put a picture up later when I get on laptop x


----------



## Shannyxox

13 days PP xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1562.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 36









DSCF1563.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## cabbagebaby

^^ im only just starting to look like that 7 months later jealous !


----------



## Leah_xx

I still dont look like that :haha:


----------



## Char.due.jan

You all look amazing, I might post some later. I'm feeling brave..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Stretch Mark Hell
:cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2014.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 20









DSCF2023.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## x__amour

You look great, Melissa! :hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Will my boobies ever be normal sized?!?!
Look wat nursing is doing to them
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2034.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

13 months PP My stretchies aren't too bad anymore, but my poor boobies hang so low. They're a little higher than normal in this picture because I'm covering my nips, but you can tell the difference between bra vs no bra :cry:

Spoiler


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

ally, milf .


----------



## rileybaby

This is me, 12months on!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0332.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 19









photo0331_001.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm so jealous, I still look 6 months pregnant :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

You all look great, i am rather jelous!!!


----------



## annawrigley

emyandpotato said:


> I'm so jealous, I still look 6 months pregnant :cry:

Your baby's only a week old!! Give it time :)


----------



## 112110

Melissa, HAWT :shock: :holly: 
Ally you look GREAT.


----------



## mayb_baby

All looking gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## Burchy314

I am feeling brave! This is a little over 8 month PP.

Excuse the bra and underwear lol. I'm back to pre pregnancy weight I just need to tone up my belly to get rid of that "bump" and I would like to lose 5 more pounds.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110820-01249.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## lauram_92

Jealous!


----------



## rainbows_x




----------



## mayb_baby

Looking amazing not posting now lol


----------



## _laura

Never ever posting in here. Far too fat. I'm like 3 of you Donna!


----------



## x__amour

Everyone looks fabulous! :D


----------



## Mii

You girls look amazing pp :) hopefully Ill be able to get my belly some-what back to looking normal and be brave enough to post in here :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

I got brave so Here are mine at 10.5 mnths PP.
 



Attached Files:







tummy.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 13









tummy2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 13









tummy3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## 112110

Why you all so damn hot?


----------



## sarah0108

EEEEEEK i really need to get my arse into gear


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Right. I need to get on a treadmil foreal. haha.

This is totally my modavation thread.


----------



## Shannyxox

Everyone looks fab :)x


----------



## Chrissy7411

rainbows_x said:


> View attachment 254054
> 
> 
> View attachment 254056
> 
> 
> View attachment 254057

Jealous. :shock:


----------



## bbyno1

Im jelous of all of you's:(
Everyone has come out the other side looking so good,except me!


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww bet you look fab too Ellie!! 

P.s Happy 12 weeks :D :happydance: 

x


----------



## Bexxx

I just compared some pictures and I'm bigger now than I was at 10 days PP :cry:
Totes not posting them since I'm going backwards with the weightloss.

But omg some yummy mummies in this thread!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:nope: If i stretch my skin, my stretch marks look like this :cry::wacko::sick:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2105.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Rachyroux

This aint going to be pretty. Don't say I didn't warn you ;)


1. One day after Layla was born.


2. Two weeks after Layla was born


3. Four weeks after Layla was born.


& now at 7 weeks there's not much difference but will update eventually.
 



Attached Files:







LGIM0189.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 25









LGIM0195.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 26









LGIM0224.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Char.due.jan

Here's me at nearly 7 months PP :|

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/a2b362d2.jpg

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/a4391ae2.jpg

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/3504fc5e.jpg


----------



## x__amour

You look great, Char! :D


----------



## Shannyxox

Char.due.jan said:


> Here's me at nearly 7 months PP :|
> 
> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/a2b362d2.jpg
> 
> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/a4391ae2.jpg
> 
> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/3504fc5e.jpg

I want your tan lol!


----------



## emmylou92

7months 9days PP, not that I'll be able to post in here in a few months time.

Everyone is looking amazing!
 



Attached Files:







P8280003.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 22









P8280007.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 20









P8280010.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 20


----------



## rainbows_x

Char and Emmy you look great!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Shannyxox said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Here's me at nearly 7 months PP :|
> 
> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/a2b362d2.jpg
> 
> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/a4391ae2.jpg
> 
> https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/3504fc5e.jpg
> 
> I want your tan lol!Click to expand...


I'm not that tanned IRL lol!!


----------



## annawrigley

You look great Char!


----------



## lov3hat3

^WSS, i hope i look like that one day!!


----------



## Shannyxox

*3 weeks PP, excuse the dirty mirror lol*
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1584.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 51









DSCF1585.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 57









DSCF1586.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## lov3hat3

how the hell do you look like that after just 3 weeks ?!?!


----------



## lauram_92

This thread depresses me :(


----------



## lov3hat3

meeeeeeee to!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks girls :)

My stretch marks don't really show up as bad as they are IRL on those pictures. I really hate them. Especially with FOB saying no one will ever want me after seeing them and my body knocks him sick!


----------



## annawrigley

Paha thats ridiculous, how could it knock anyone sick? :-k There's nothing wrong with your body at all

Also Shanny... 3 weeks... Not fair!!


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> This thread depresses me :(

Me too


----------



## cabbagebaby

everyone look great jealous !


----------



## bbyno1

Char you look fantastic!!


----------



## sarah0108

shanny you look amazing!

And char, your stretch marks are in the same place as mine :) you look great babe!

PS Anna, I LOVE YOUR SIG!!!!!! Noah is so gorgeous


----------



## lauram_92

Charlotte, don't listen to him! You look *amazing*! He sounds like a complete ass. :gun:


----------



## x__amour

40 weeks pregnant vs 41 weeks postpartum.
 



Attached Files:







190179_1794447773863_1019754384_2074947_1537106_n.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 44









photo.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 72


----------



## rileybaby

Shannon you look great! Also, that was one impressive bump!


----------



## Mii

So Im finally feeling brave.. ish.. Lol.
https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/Moii_01/CIMG0341edit.jpg


----------



## candicex

I am so jealous! You girlies look amazing! :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

Shannon, your looking good girl, And you deffo had a big bump:)


----------



## cabbagebaby

:cry::cry: 7 months 1 week 5 days pp the last pictures like 2 -3 weeks pp i think still hate the way i look tho :(
 



Attached Files:







bnbfeiwonvwe.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 46









nifbwNBWL.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 64









h.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 72


----------



## mayb_baby

OMG your stretchies have improved soooo much and your thinner than I am xxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Shannon. loving the panties ;)


----------



## x__amour

Melissa! :rofl:
Thanks ladies! My bump was actually pretty small! Huge for little me though! "Petite" was what my doctors/surgeons said! :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

;)


----------



## newmommy23

Dang Shannon! From the side I look like I'm having another lol


----------



## cabbagebaby

mayb_baby said:


> OMG your stretchies have improved soooo much and your thinner than I am xxx

aww thank you :flower: i know they have improved so much alot quicker than i thought but i still know there there and if my tops comes up a tiny bit i get paranoid thinking everyones seen my stretch marks :( xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I am the exact same I wear long lops now :(


----------



## cabbagebaby

im the same :( oh well we both have 2 beautiful little boys out off it all :flower:


----------



## lov3hat3

im so jelous of you all! i dont have any will power to not eat crap so im getting bigger by the day :(


----------



## x__amour

Sarah, you look AMAZING. :D


----------



## cabbagebaby

x__amour said:


> Sarah, you look AMAZING. :D

Thank You :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

cabbagebaby said:


> :cry::cry: 7 months 1 week 5 days pp the last pictures like 2 -3 weeks pp i think still hate the way i look tho :(

Wow the change is amazing! My stretch marks are awful at the moment but unlike you I haven't lost the weight yet so they look even worse :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

Shannon your bump was tiny! xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

emyandpotato said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: 7 months 1 week 5 days pp the last pictures like 2 -3 weeks pp i think still hate the way i look tho :(
> 
> Wow the change is amazing! My stretch marks are awful at the moment but unlike you I haven't lost the weight yet so they look even worse :cry:Click to expand...

you will start to lose the weight soon i do still have saggy skin you can see it in the photo's but things will get better :hugs:


----------



## Bexxx

Sarah, you've really given me hope for my stretch marks! :flower:
You look so good! x


----------



## _laura

lov3hat3 said:


> im so jelous of you all! i dont have any will power to not eat crap so im getting bigger by the day :(

No you're not Kaytee! You are so skinny!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

You ladies are looking great!!! 

I have 12 more days until I take a mini vaca to the beach. Am determined to look half decent in a bikini. Pshhhhh, lets see how that goes. Haha.


----------



## Ablaski17

I am being very brave ! About 36 hour after my section with my 2nd!

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/adoria17/e5e29359.jpg

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/adoria17/fcaa76be.jpg

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/adoria17/f08f7dd4.jpg


----------



## abbSTAR

Looking amazing!


----------



## Chrissy7411

2 months 4 days PP. :)

https://hphotos-snc7.fbcdn.net/340517_233377626709792_100001126689428_663371_6018535_o.jpg


----------



## x__amour

Lookin' great, Ally and Chrissy! I know I've said this before but I LOVE your hair, Chrissy! :D


----------



## smitsusan5

looking good chrissy! your hair is lushh.


----------



## rainbows_x

1 year pp/5 weeks pregnant :)
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMAG1675.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

literally so jealous


----------



## rainbows_x

Don't be! You can't see how bad my stretchies are in this pic :(


----------



## sarah0108

My stretchies dont bother me now its all the fat i seem to have gained :cry:


----------



## rainbows_x

You have no fat! I've gained a stone since I last weighed myself! Think it's all gone to my thighs and bum :(


----------



## sarah0108

no i do!! I have put on like 3inchs round my hips im so embarrased!


----------



## krys

5 weeks PP :flow:




& Madi since I was taking pictures :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

krys said:


> 5 weeks PP :flow:
> View attachment 261566
> 
> 
> View attachment 261567
> 
> 
> & Madi since I was taking pictures :)
> View attachment 261568

eat me


----------



## x__amour

:shock:

... So... I'm basically going to go crawl into a hole and cry now... Jealous! :sad2:
You look AMAZING! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

i took some pictures :dohh: I look bad in them but i actually look better in the pics than real life :wacko: dammit.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I look worse now than I did right after having her.


----------



## sarah0108

me too kirsty :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

Here goes :blush: excuse pants. This is me almost 16 months PP

look at the fat on my hips :nope: its where allll my weight has gone!! i hate my body from the front :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02559-20110907-1000.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 49


----------



## x__amour

You look AMAZING, Sarah! :D
:hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks shannon, i really dont feel it though :rofl: x


----------



## lily123

Sarah... WHAT are you actually talking about lol you look great!!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks :blush:


----------



## cabbagebaby

you look great sarah :D


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks sarah, im really struggling with how i look lately :dohh: i look so much worse in real life btw!x


----------



## mayb_baby

You look gorgeous sarah xx


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks lorna, i think im gonna remove the middle pic, makes me wanna vom!


----------



## cabbagebaby

sarah0108 said:


> Thanks sarah, im really struggling with how i look lately :dohh: i look so much worse in real life btw!x

im the same so big :hugs:


----------



## Shannyxox

Sarah, you look great :) x


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks!

I have removed most the pics now lol x


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

krys said:


> 5 weeks PP :flow:
> View attachment 261566
> 
> 
> View attachment 261567
> 
> 
> & Madi since I was taking pictures :)
> View attachment 261568

Good gawd woman. I'm SOOOOO jealous.



sarah0108 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have removed most the pics now lol x

Sarah, you look amazing! You look sooo thin. I have a problem where my hips seemed to have grown sidways. Now I look the opposite of a coke bottle. :dohh:

You look great!!! No fat at all.


----------



## lily123

RIGHT who wants to see my weight loss? :happydance: In total i've lost almost three stone in just under 4 months, here are my before and after pics!

This is me end of may/start of june, as i was just starting my diet, awful i know!


This is me today :D I've dropped 2 dress sizes - look at all that room in my jeans! I have to practically hold them up now, whereas when i first bought them back in April, they were much too tight!



Nowhere near perfect, and i still have another stone to lose and a lot of toning to do before i'm happy, but i'm so pleased with the difference!


----------



## Shannyxox

lily123 said:


> RIGHT who wants to see my weight loss? :happydance: In total i've lost almost three stone in just under 4 months, here are my before and after pics!
> 
> This is me end of may/start of june, as i was just starting my diet, awful i know!
> View attachment 265730
> View attachment 265731
> 
> 
> This is me today :D I've dropped 2 dress sizes - look at all that room in my jeans! I have to practically hold them up now, whereas when i first bought them back in April, they were much too tight!
> View attachment 265734
> View attachment 265735
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near perfect, and i still have another stone to lose and a lot of toning to do before i'm happy, but i'm so pleased with the difference!

You look great hun!:O 
Such a huge difference x


----------



## lily123

Thank you hun :D I'm really pleased :D
And yes girls, this is officially the end of my complaining :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

You look amazing Linzie! x


----------



## x__amour

Oh my God, Linzie! :shock:
Well done! You look amazing! :D


----------



## Bexxx

Oh my god, that's amazing in such a short amount of time!
You look fantastic! x


----------



## mayb_baby

:cry:
Jealous 
Well done missus you look gorgeous:hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

You look amazing Linzie!


----------



## lauram_92

Omg Linzie. You look amazing.. Now whats your secret? :D


----------



## annawrigley

WOAH you look amazing Linz. Cannot even get over the difference! xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Well done Linzie!! 

x


----------



## HellBunny

omg linzie!! jeeeesus! well done! xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

omg thats amazing Linzie !!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Wow Linzi you look amazing!
Share your secret please!?! :D


----------



## Yeciol x

OMG linzie that is SOOOOOO amazing! proud of you (and so sooooo jealous)


----------



## MissMamma

linz you look amazing. that difference would have been mazing over a much longer period of time too but in just a few months :shock: welldone hun! HOT xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

WOW! You look AMAZING!! xx


----------



## vinteenage

Linzie you look *spectacular*! That's such a huge change in such a short amount of time!


----------



## KaceysMummy

Whoa, way to go Linzie, you look amazing! xx


----------



## sarah0108

so jealous linzie, you already know thi though :haha: looking sexyyy!!

i lost 4lbs, pretty pleased, its nothing compared to what i ned to lose though :rofl:


----------



## stephx

Wow linzie!!!!! That's an amazing difference! I'm so jealous :D x


----------



## lily123

Aw thank you so much ladies :D xxxxx you've all given me motivation to keep going :D xxx


----------



## MissMamma

linzie you've motivated me to get going!! :D


----------



## Ablaski17

2 weeks pp..

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/adoria17/5a9b88bd.jpg


----------



## x__amour

Whoa! Ally, you look great! :D


----------



## HellBunny

10 month PP.

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls3n9pouPn1r0j1zj.jpg


13 month pp

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls3nbzgr9g1r0j1zj.jpg


----------



## x__amour

You look great! :D


----------



## Tanara

_8 Months PP 
After two kids, and back to pre pregnancy weight. 129lbs (i'm 5.8')_
 



Attached Files:







8monthspp.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 25









8monthspp2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## x__amour

Wow! Well done, Tanara! You look amazing! :D


----------



## pansylove

I've got a major issue with having so much SKIN!!!
I'm so thin now. Back to my pre-preg metabolism and thin again...... But my skin on my stomach is so wrinkly?!! AND THERE'S SO MUCH OF IT!!!!! :(


----------



## cabbagebaby

^^ im excatly the same its so fucking annoying :(


----------



## pansylove

Gaaaaahhhh


----------



## vinteenage

10.5 months PP.

Ohmygod stupid little bloat GO AWAY.

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/316884_10150829702855230_786935229_21088133_1858095743_n.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

Just realised i didn't take any post preg pics after Aliyah:(


----------



## Bexxx

x


----------



## MissMamma

daphne...WHAT BLOAT????!!!!


----------



## HellBunny

turns out my 13month pp photo is actually a near 5 week old bump.. scared.


----------



## abbSTAR

Congratulations Hellbunny :flow:


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks hun :) xx


----------



## vinteenage

Congratulations, hellbunny!



MissMammaToBe said:


> daphne...WHAT BLOAT????!!!!

:haha: Okay looking at it now it doesn't look so bloat-ish, but I felt all weirdly wide at the time! Haha.


----------



## annawrigley

Congrats HB :D xx


----------



## HellBunny

Aww thankyou, shitting myself a bit lol xxx


----------



## newmommy23

vinteenage said:


> 10.5 months PP.
> 
> Ohmygod stupid little bloat GO AWAY.
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/316884_10150829702855230_786935229_21088133_1858095743_n.jpg

you are completely insane. :coffee:



HellBunny said:


> turns out my 13month pp photo is actually a near 5 week old bump.. scared.

congrats! I know it's scary but still, congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## rosalieava

you lot look better than me, and i havent even had a baby!!
i'm 5"1.5 and 8st 11 (123pounds!!) and have horrid puberty stretchmarks down my thighs, hips, back of my knees, boobs :cry:

when i finally have a baby, i dread what i'll be like after!


----------



## cammy

my post preg belly right now is still not pretty. Hopefully I will have a good post preg belly pic soon :D


----------



## Rmar

This was me not too long before DD was born:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Bump/DSCF4059.jpg

I think 3 days after she was born:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/ac390434.jpg

And then about a week after that:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/94c8cd12.jpg

This was a few weeks ago trying to get a photo of my stretch marks:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/39ef85f4.jpg

I don't have one from the side but it is about the same as before. I'm just hanging out to get rid of those stretch marks. I'm hopeful because the ones on my breasts from puberty were horrible but have now completely gone. I can't even notice white bits. My stomach ones still have colour to them. I'm very self conscious of them and the fact that I still have loose skin. I'm not sure if it will get better.


----------



## Shannyxox

8weeks 1day PP.
As my arm is up in the first one so it wasnt in the way of my tummy that makes me look slimmer than I am when its down lol..
You all look great x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0218.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 51









IMG_0217.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 49


----------



## xgem27x

OMG!! GO AWAY!! YOU DO NOT LOOK LIKE YOU HAD A BABY 8 WEEKS AGO!!!

You look amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!!! You're so lucky!! xx


----------



## Shannyxox

xgem27x said:


> OMG!! GO AWAY!! YOU DO NOT LOOK LIKE YOU HAD A BABY 8 WEEKS AGO!!!
> 
> You look amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!!! You're so lucky!! xx

Aww thank you so much :flower: xx


----------



## x__amour

*Rmar*, you look great! And *Shannyxox*, holy hell. :shock:


----------



## rainbows_x

Wow Shannyxox you look great!


----------



## bbyno1

Shannyxox said:


> 8weeks 1day PP.
> As my arm is up in the first one so it wasnt in the way of my tummy that makes me look slimmer than I am when its down lol..
> You all look great x

Wow,wow ,wow!!
You look so great! Doesn't look like you have even had a baby!


----------



## Bexxx

:shock:
How is that possible, you look amazing!!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

I know right. Sure you had a baby?? lol. You look FANTASTIC. Even when I worked out 6 years prepregnancy, I wouldn't be able to look that great. 
Congrats on having a fab body after your LO. =D


----------



## Shannyxox

Thank you all so much :) I am quite surprised the weight came off so quick, I thought it would take me ages to lose it! Especially as I haven't been eating very healthily :/ xx


----------



## bbyno1

How much weight did you gain during pregnancy?


----------



## Shannyxox

2stone x


----------



## ~RedLily~

O/T but Ellie will you be finding out if you're having a boy or girl or are you keeping it a surprise? :)


----------



## bbyno1

I have to find out. Well don't have to but it works out alot better.
We got so much girly stuff,if it's a girl,im kinda sorted. Not that i will use everything 2nd hand but yeah i can go through it all and use bits and sell the rest.
If it's a boy,i had better get selling everything i don't need. I must have about 25 black bags of clothes and loads more that i just don't have the room to store.

:haha: well long!
But have my 20 week scan on 18th so hopefully finding out then:)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

7weeks 4 days pp :D 

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx357/MummySoon2Be/f1afbe8d.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx357/MummySoon2Be/0dbc7698.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx357/MummySoon2Be/587ebb34.jpg


----------



## x__amour

You look great! :D


----------



## rainbows_x

^ You look great!


----------



## Shannyxox

Missmummy2be, you look fab :)x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Thanks girls :D I don't feel like I look great as I still haven't started to work out... Might try to do some exercise today :) you girls have made my day I feel heaps better now


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/2011-10-06131851.jpg

This is me now...haven't changed much since 6 weeks PP.... I have that stttooooopiiid pooch that won't go away... =(
Sorry about the dirty glass. I work with 4 boys... they are so nasty.


----------



## x__amour

You look great hon! You're really pretty! :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Cupkake you look good :D


----------



## Nervousmomtob

4 months pp and I look so nasty :cry: :cry: 
I have massive stretch marks and just hate my body. I'm just now brave enough to post 

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/cd70068c.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/da2f0171.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/f2da873e.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/4f80d719.jpg


----------



## x__amour

You look great! :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

'Kay... 46+3 weeks postpartum... 


Spoiler


Spoiler
https://i55.tinypic.com/z48i1.jpghttps://i52.tinypic.com/200efep.jpg


----------



## Nervousmomtob

You look amazing Shannon!


----------



## Shannyxox

*Cupkake.Luver*- You look amaaazing! I like your tattoo :)

*Nervousmomtob* - You look really good hun, Your stretchies will fade over time :)

*Shannon* - You look sooo slim :O!! 
xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Tessa and Shannon You both look great :D


----------



## annawrigley

Shannon you look fantastic!! I see a huge difference from when you last posted :D


----------



## rainbows_x

13 months PP. I have a little bit of weird bloating near the bottom, I think it's because AF is due, or (fingers crossed) early pregnancy bloat! x


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/Pregnancy/4dayspp.jpghttps://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/Pregnancy/pp9.jpg
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/Pregnancy/pp9d-1.jpg
I've got some stuff work on but I can't complain, I feel great.


----------



## x__amour

You look GREAT! :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

You both look great


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

We all need to eat some cake , so melissa doesnt seem so fat. yeah?
You all look amazing


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> We all need to eat some cake , so melissa doesnt seem so fat. yeah?
> You all look amazing

Darling, you're beautiful :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> We all need to eat some cake , so melissa doesnt seem so fat. yeah?
> You all look amazing

your not fat!!!! but speaking of cake i did just make one to eat :haha:


----------



## _laura

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> We all need to eat some cake , so melissa doesnt seem so fat. yeah?
> You all look amazing

Heyyy I've eaten too much cake :haha:
No in all honestly I'm fat. And i'm not caring until after xmas haha.


----------



## caitlol

At 37 weeks...the day before I gave birth:
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb204/caitlin_149/37Weeks1.jpg


Today at 8 weeks postpartum:
https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb204/caitlin_149/IMAG0287.jpg


----------



## Nervousmomtob

You girls look great


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

You look amazin


----------



## Gollbettynen

looking ggreat :)


----------



## Gollbettynen

1st pic: weeks 40+1 and 2nd pic: 5 days later

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PU5YL7Vr9lQ/Tiqul0y3nNI/AAAAAAAAA0o/EYQHOz35oHQ/s1600/aaaaa.jpg


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## Tanara

_Good Work Ladys!!!! _


----------



## syntaxerror

This is somewhere between 2-3 weeks pp...excuse the messy room, everything was sorta everywhere post-NICU.
 



Attached Files:







1006110925.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 116


----------



## x__amour

Whoa. :shock:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Seriously?


----------



## syntaxerror

Seriously...?


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Sure you had a baby? You look like you been working out for a LOOOOONG time woman. Fantastic belly.

I feel like I need to lay off the McDonalds. Lmao.


----------



## syntaxerror

Lol. Thank you...and I'm pretty sure I did have a baby. I had my contacts out at the time so it was all pretty fuzzy but they let me camp in the NICU for 2 weeks and bring home a little boy :)

As far as working out...not yet. I'd like to get back to a gym but there aren't any out here. Hoping things with FOB work out and I move back; it'd be nice both to have somewhere to go and the other parent around to watch baby so I'd have time. 

And I went pages back to find your pic...you're gorgeous. If McDonalds gets you that, stick with the McDonalds. (LOVE the chicken nuggets with honey and frozen coffee drinks. That may be lunch today when I take Cael to see his daddy.)

(ETA -- does your hair color match the color of your tattoos? Pretty!)


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

No hunny, I don't think you need to work out. You look great. 

I'm glad to hear your LO is okay after the NICU though. Tough when they are in there. I hated every doctor when Xavier was in there. 

( I like the McChickens...yuuummmmyyyy)


----------



## Burchy314

10 months pp
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111012-01579.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 24









IMG-20111012-01581.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## x__amour

Tina!!! You look great! :D


----------



## xgem27x

:shock: Tina, you look amazing!! I can't believe how much you've changed!! 

Well happy for you hun :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Everyone looks sooo good :D


----------



## 10.11.12

syntaxerror said:


> This is somewhere between 2-3 weeks pp...excuse the messy room, everything was sorta everywhere post-NICU.

sofreakingjealous! 


33ish weeks

yesterday 

33 weeks was pre-stretch marks and now I'm covered :cry:


----------



## Tanara

_^^^ You look amazing!! Dont worry I swear swear they will fade, use bio oil, and just baby your skin. By 1 year PP with my son you couldnt see any of the strechmarks I had._


----------



## 10.11.12

Tanara said:


> _^^^ You look amazing!! Dont worry I swear swear they will fade, use bio oil, and just baby your skin. By 1 year PP with my son you couldnt see any of the strechmarks I had._

Thanks! I've been trying to take extra-good care of it but so far it hasn't done much :cry:


----------



## cabbagebaby

nearly 9 months pp
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1296_picnik.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 24









hrWHrw.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## AriannasMama

Both are sideways, sorry

2 weeks pp-


1 year and 1 week pp-


----------



## cabbagebaby

everyone looks amazing !!


----------



## Tanara

10.11.12 said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _^^^ You look amazing!! Dont worry I swear swear they will fade, use bio oil, and just baby your skin. By 1 year PP with my son you couldnt see any of the strechmarks I had._
> 
> Thanks! I've been trying to take extra-good care of it but so far it hasn't done much :cry:Click to expand...

_Just keep your chin up, I know it seems like their never going to go away but they will it takes a long time and alot of work and dedication but i swear people dont even know i have any! _


----------



## Tanara

_You both look great!!! _


----------



## cammy

wow wish I was as lucky as you girls :S Im on the journey to getting back to pre-preg weight now


----------



## lauram_92

God. Really need to diet :dohh:


----------



## kattsmiles

lauram_92 said:


> God. Really need to diet :dohh:

Me too. I can't resist the cookies and cake though! :dohh:


----------



## Rmar

Proudly made progress with my extra skin with vitamin E oil. Really sticky but does something.

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/fc4b1283.jpghttps://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/135ff08e.jpghttps://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/f41a44cb.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

Rmar said:


> Proudly made progress with my extra skin with vitamin E oil. Really sticky but does something.
> 
> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/fc4b1283.jpghttps://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/135ff08e.jpghttps://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/f41a44cb.jpg

You have the most amazing figure! You look great babe xxx :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

kattsmiles said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> God. Really need to diet :dohh:
> 
> Me too. I can't resist the cookies and cake though! :dohh:Click to expand...

I had cake for breakfast :)


----------



## Tanara

_Pre pregnancy, after Taye then After Fayth  _

https://i51.tinypic.com/11qjoe0.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

:shock: Tanara! You look hot!


----------



## _laura

lauram_92 said:


> God. Really need to diet :dohh:

Haha same here! Cake is far too tempting though.

I don't really find time to eat at the moment during the week, I have uni then get straight home and go to work. By the time I get home at 8:30pm I'm not hungry at all. Then on weekends I stuff my face.


----------



## bbyno1

Tanara you look so good!
I dread to think what im gunna look like after 2 kids lol


----------



## xgem27x

I wouldn't worry about what your gonna look like after two kids Ellie, just look at Tanara, Sarah, myself even :blush: 
Plus you're really pretty too :) xxx


----------



## krys

2.5 months PP, thank you breastfeeding!!


----------



## Tanara

xgem27x said:


> I wouldn't worry about what your gonna look like after two kids Ellie, just look at Tanara, Sarah, myself even :blush:
> Plus you're really pretty too :) xxx

_^^ I second that! You'll look great!! 

And you had two at once you pown me lol! _


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh thank you girls. Giving me some hope:) i still don't think i will live up to you lot though! We shall see:haha:


----------



## x__amour

Everyone looks great! :D


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

krys said:


> 2.5 months pp, thank you breastfeeding!!


gtfo.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Krys, tanera, rmar... I hate you... Trade bods? :haha:


----------



## x__amour

49.3 weeks PP
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 51


----------



## annawrigley

Go Shannon :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Looking good Shannon ;)


----------



## xgem27x

Shannon = Hot!! 

You look fab babes xx


----------



## x__amour

Hahaha, thanks. :blush:
I lost like... 8lbs from being sick. :shock:


----------



## mayb_baby

Wow 
looking awesome Shannon :)


----------



## sarah0108

you all look amazing, im jealous


----------



## xgem27x

x__amour said:


> Hahaha, thanks. :blush:
> I lost like... 8lbs from being sick. :shock:

Aww not the best way to go haha! But you look great for it, and I hope you feel better hun xxx


----------



## sarah0108

why do i have the fattest hips/arse ever?!


----------



## xgem27x

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/313798_2392611817411_1314366988_2850538_1218365110_n.jpg

Is this you?? ...NO!!

So shut up, you are friggin gorgeous Sarah!! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Actually... :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

OMG stop bebo stalking me gem!! that was my profile pic. daymm


----------



## xgem27x

:haha: Sexy flaby over hang... oooh you look so good!


----------



## sarah0108

i have tried so hard!


----------



## xgem27x

And OMG are those snoopy socks?!?!

That totally sets off the whole look! Mmmmm munch! xx


----------



## sarah0108

I do face sitting if you fancy it?


----------



## xgem27x

I'm outside your front door.... come let me in please! :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

you've gone?!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> We all need to eat some cake , so melissa doesnt seem so fat. yeah?
> You all look amazing

lmao cake for everyone, cause this thread makes me want to go die. :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Went next door... you answer the door too slow, and I was feeling horny... your fat neighbour is smothering me with their jelly belly as I type :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

Aha she is actually fat haha


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm in the black, I've worked really hard to get to where I am now :haha:

https://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/119296/80563082.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

Just one question for you Cari... can you stand up for me please?! :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

xgem27x said:


> Just one question for you Cari... can you stand up for me please?! :haha:

With some assistance I could :haha:. I've got a scrumptious booty :winkwink:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

8 months PP. still a long way to go..
 



Attached Files:







8 months.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## x__amour

Melissa, you look great! :D


----------



## Mii

Progressing! :)
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG0712.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Cari! You look amazing, well done


----------



## xgem27x

Melissa you look great as always!

And I think you're names Monica, anyways Mii, that improvement is fantastic in so little time! Keep up the good work, you look incredible xxx


----------



## youngmummy94

I always stalk this thread, and I swear you all inspire me! You are look amazing!


----------



## Mii

xgem27x said:


> Melissa you look great as always!
> 
> And I think you're names Monica, anyways Mii, that improvement is fantastic in so little time! Keep up the good work, you look incredible xxx

It is monica :) and thank youu Ive been eating like a health nut n working out every day and its paying off :happydance:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm failing at losing weight at the moment!!!


----------



## kattsmiles

Could be worse, right?

:bodyb:

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z415/cupcaketattoo/IMG_0317.jpg


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

katt , you loook amazing


----------



## AriannasMama

sarah0108 said:


> Cari! You look amazing, well done

Thanks, it took a ton of work and discipline, now I only have 10 Big Macs a day, rather than 25. :haha:


----------



## stephx

kattsmiles said:


> Could be worse, right?
> 
> :bodyb:
> 
> https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z415/cupcaketattoo/IMG_0317.jpg

you look amaaaazing!


----------



## pansylove

I'm starting to feel like I'm too thin? It feels as though I'm breathing in, I want to take a massive breath out but I am and it feels wierd. I'm hardly eating and all my clothes are too big now. Part of me still feels like I need to lose weight, but part of me feels too thin. I don't understand. 
Raaaahfirghpidgj'o
 



Attached Files:







aymie.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 38


----------



## keljt1127

This is me 4 months Post.

https://i44.tinypic.com/p4srd.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Wow, you all look GREAT!!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

My godness ladies...everyone here looks amazing! Ugh...need to lay off the McDonalds. lol. 
Only way I can fit into any of my prepregnancy jeans is if I wear my corset... =(
I wear it everyday. haha. Makes me feel better at least. Just hurts my csection scar. Blah.


----------



## Jemma0717

I wish I had pics after I had Landon and even when I was pregnant. I didn't take many pics :( My pics now won't show you anything since it's 5 years later...


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Jemma0717 said:


> I wish I had pics after I had Landon and even when I was pregnant. I didn't take many pics :( My pics now won't show you anything since it's 5 years later...

You can still show us ;)


----------



## Jemma0717

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had pics after I had Landon and even when I was pregnant. I didn't take many pics :( My pics now won't show you anything since it's 5 years later...
> 
> You can still show us ;)Click to expand...

meh...wouldn't really be relevant to this thread. Actually, I think I did post pics awhile back and was like "well, here's 5 years later" but I think I deleted them


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Jemma0717 said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had pics after I had Landon and even when I was pregnant. I didn't take many pics :( My pics now won't show you anything since it's 5 years later...
> 
> You can still show us ;)Click to expand...
> 
> meh...wouldn't really be relevant to this thread. Actually, I think I did post pics awhile back and was like "well, here's 5 years later" but I think I deleted themClick to expand...

i think you might of too. i remember everyone commenting on your Boooobs! But you toook them down before most people got here


----------



## Jemma0717

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had pics after I had Landon and even when I was pregnant. I didn't take many pics :( My pics now won't show you anything since it's 5 years later...
> 
> You can still show us ;)Click to expand...
> 
> meh...wouldn't really be relevant to this thread. Actually, I think I did post pics awhile back and was like "well, here's 5 years later" but I think I deleted themClick to expand...
> 
> i think you might of too. i remember everyone commenting on your Boooobs! But you toook them down before most people got hereClick to expand...

haha yeah I honestly don't like that reaction. But I think I deleted them because it just wasn't relevant. Maybe after next baby!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Jemma0717 said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had pics after I had Landon and even when I was pregnant. I didn't take many pics :( My pics now won't show you anything since it's 5 years later...
> 
> You can still show us ;)Click to expand...
> 
> meh...wouldn't really be relevant to this thread. Actually, I think I did post pics awhile back and was like "well, here's 5 years later" but I think I deleted themClick to expand...
> 
> i think you might of too. i remember everyone commenting on your Boooobs! But you toook them down before most people got hereClick to expand...
> 
> haha yeah I honestly don't like that reaction. But I think I deleted them because it just wasn't relevant. Maybe after next baby!Click to expand...

How much were your boobs again , i remember you telling me , but i cant remember? What size were you before you got them done, and now?

Are you pregnant?!?! Or TTC

( If your pregnant, CONGRATS! , if not, i hope you get pregnant soon if your TTC!)


----------



## Jemma0717

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> How much were your boobs again , i remember you telling me , but i cant remember? What size were you before you got them done, and now?
> 
> Are you pregnant?!?! Or TTC
> 
> ( If your pregnant, CONGRATS! , if not, i hope you get pregnant soon if your TTC!)

I will PM you the cost as I don't like to share on here because of judgements. But trust me, Landon is ALWAYS put first for his needs :) 
I was a 32B before Landon and 32A/AA after. I am now a 32DD or 30E

No, I am not pregnant yet :cry: It's taking soo long


----------



## kattsmiles

You all are *hotties.
*
We're all too hard on ourselves. We had babies FFS.


----------



## sarah0108

Aymie i think you look amazing!

you all do, im so facking jealous!


----------



## sarah0108

AriannasMama said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Cari! You look amazing, well done
> 
> Thanks, it took a ton of work and discipline, now I only have 10 Big Macs a day, rather than 25. :haha:Click to expand...

Well done hun!
Ive switched to burger king now because its healthier ;) x


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

4 months PP....Not making any progress...Looks like I need to start working out in order to get my prepregnancy body back. I still don't want to throw all my jeans away. =(
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/2011-10-30115440.jpg


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Maybe its time to try the PRE PREG JEANS?!??!?!??!
:thumbup::flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2801.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## AirForceWife7

Everyone looks amazing! Tiffany, no one should judge you! Sheesh, if people don't have anything nice to say .. they shouldn't at all! Most obvious golden rule. I like your boobies :winkwink: I wish I had them! Mine are like mosquito bites :rofl:


----------



## 112110

Cupkake.Luver I forget your name, again. Fuckshit. But you look amazing! 
Melissa ! you hottie, nudes now. :happydance:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

112110 said:


> Cupkake.Luver I forget your name, again. Fuckshit. But you look amazing!
> Melissa ! you hottie, nudes now. :happydance:


LOL. Thanks. It's Jen. :thumbup:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

112110 said:


> Cupkake.Luver I forget your name, again. Fuckshit. But you look amazing!
> *Melissa ! you hottie, nudes now.* :happydance:

only for you lyzz-y-kins


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/5weekspp.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ You look awesome!


----------



## x__amour

You look great, Chelsea! :D

I only have 10 more lbs until I'm pre-pregnancy weight. GAH. It's so hard! :(


----------



## xgem27x

Wow you look great!! xx


----------



## hot tea

41 weeks
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/6dc40907.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/2583fc87.jpg

1 day post partum
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/a21b64e1.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/83c431dc.jpg


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

^^congrats on the brand new baby!!!! and you look great!

Thanks girls :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay I'm being really brave so please don't laugh. Long way to go yet but it's better than it was by far. Counting it as a starting point :blush:

Scuse the stretch marks and non-matching underwear.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00516.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 55


----------



## emyandpotato

hot tea said:


> 41 weeks
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/6dc40907.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/2583fc87.jpg
> 
> 1 day post partum
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/a21b64e1.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/83c431dc.jpg

I am so jealous of how amazing your skin is after two children! Congratulations on the LO.


----------



## 10.11.12

hot tea said:


> 41 weeks
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/6dc40907.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/2583fc87.jpg
> 
> 1 day post partum
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/a21b64e1.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/83c431dc.jpg

Woah.. when did you have that baby?! congrats he's gorgeous!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

removed.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I like your bra!


----------



## smitsusan5

you all look amazing!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Chelsea you look great!!!!

Hot tea- CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE ONE!


----------



## newmommy23

I would just like to say....I hate you all :cry:
I have gained like 20 lb. I'm never posting again you all look great =/


----------



## kattsmiles

hot tea said:


> 41 weeks
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/6dc40907.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/2583fc87.jpg
> 
> 1 day post partum
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/a21b64e1.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/83c431dc.jpg

Omg he's gorgeous and you look great! Congrats on your newest LO! :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

I have my PP pics on my phone but cannot post them because i cant get the pictures onto my mums laptop haha


----------



## Bexxx

I fit into my All Saints jeans again!:yipee::headspin: I never thought this day would come. Fair doos they're a bit tight, but I can handle that ::dance:
16w PP
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0817.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## sarah0108

Okay heres me :dohh: nearly 18 months on...

:sick:, i purposely didnt include a front view picture because they were terrible!!
 



Attached Files:







PP pic 1.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 49









pp pic 2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 43









pp pic 3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## sarah0108

LOL oh yeah and im in my bra :rofl:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Sarah you look amazing! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah you look awesome !


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks girls, im really unhappy though, i have piled on the weight :dohh: i weighed less than i do now when max was like a week old!


----------



## xgem27x

I think you look great Sarah! 

I might post a pic later, just got to try and get a camera sorted out or maybe use my phone!

I've put on some weight finally, and Im a curvier 8 now not a boney size 6 and I am much much much happier with how I look now!

I know people want to be "skinny" but seriously girls, its all about the curves!! :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

Bexxx said:


> I fit into my All Saints jeans again!:yipee::headspin: I never thought this day would come. Fair doos they're a bit tight, but I can handle that ::dance:
> 16w PP

So jealous of your legs! You look great



sarah0108 said:


> Okay heres me :dohh: nearly 18 months on...
> 
> :sick:, i purposely didnt include a front view picture because they were terrible!!

Nice leg pop Saz. I'll be seeing that hot bod TOMORROWWWWWWWW


----------



## BrEeZeY

almost 6 weeks pp after baby #2 ... blehk
side
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/DSCN0879.jpg
front
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/DSCN0877.jpg
ignore my ugly mommy clothes lol


----------



## BrEeZeY

all you mommys look amazing!!!


----------



## xgem27x

Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse

So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:

1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:

Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:
 



Attached Files:







1yearonfrompreggo.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 98









257.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 100









256.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 89


----------



## Shannyxox

xgem27x said:


> Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse
> 
> So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:
> 
> 1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
> 2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:

completely OT but i love your bra :blush: Where is it from?x
You look amazing btw, jealous :blush:


----------



## xgem27x

Shannyxox said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse
> 
> So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:
> 
> 1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
> 2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:
> 
> completely OT but i love your bra :blush: Where is it from?x
> You look amazing btw, jealous :blush:Click to expand...

La Senza, pushes the puppies up well :winkwink:


----------



## moondrops

OMG Gem you look amaaaaaaaazing!!!! I am so jealous of your boobs :lol: xx


----------



## bbyno1

OMG Gem!!
Wow. Gobsmacked.
At how good you look!


----------



## lauram_92

Sarah, Rebekah, Brea & Gem..

You all look aaaamazing! Are you sure you all had babies? :haha:

I don't think I missed anyone out who posted recently, but sorry if I did! :dohh:


----------



## 10.11.12

xgem27x said:


> Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse
> 
> So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:
> 
> 1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
> 2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:

And you're sure you had two kids? am I missing some amazing secret? you look fantastic!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> almost 6 weeks pp after baby #2 ... blehk
> side
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/DSCN0879.jpg
> front
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/DSCN0877.jpg
> ignore my ugly mommy clothes lol

you look awesome is that aiden just sitting in the back of the picture :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

QuintinsMommy said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> almost 6 weeks pp after baby #2 ... blehk
> side
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/DSCN0879.jpg
> front
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/DSCN0877.jpg
> ignore my ugly mommy clothes lol
> 
> you look awesome is that aiden just sitting in the back of the picture :haha:Click to expand...

haha yea he was waiting for me to turn on thomas the tank engine lol


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Everyone looks great. You ladies keep me spirited to get rid of this damn baby weight!


----------



## Mii

10.11.12 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse
> 
> So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:
> 
> 1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
> 2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:
> 
> And you're sure you had two kids? am I missing some amazing secret? you look fantastic!Click to expand...


I know! Im so jelouse of how good everyone looks :) seriously guys tell me yor secrets! haha.

Im 19lbs away from being my PPW :happydance:


----------



## xgem27x

Mii said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse
> 
> So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:
> 
> 1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
> 2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:
> 
> And you're sure you had two kids? am I missing some amazing secret? you look fantastic!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know! Im so jelouse of how good everyone looks :) seriously guys tell me yor secrets! haha.
> 
> Im 19lbs away from being my PPW :happydance:Click to expand...

Running around after 2 toddlers definately keeps me fit! :haha:


----------



## Mii

xgem27x said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse
> 
> So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:
> 
> 1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
> 2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:
> 
> And you're sure you had two kids? am I missing some amazing secret? you look fantastic!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know! Im so jelouse of how good everyone looks :) seriously guys tell me yor secrets! haha.
> 
> Im 19lbs away from being my PPW :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Running around after 2 toddlers definately keeps me fit! :haha:Click to expand...

That is true :haha: I cant wait till Myles is walking :) :kiss:


----------



## xgem27x

I can't wait til the twins are walking, although I say this I am also nervous of them walking, because after that comes running!! :haha:

Atm Max is standing lot, and he has learnt to stand up and dance a bit, which is so cute cos when he dances he just wriggles his bum and bouces, like a little boogy! ...dont think it will too long before he starts trying to take steps! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

You all look annoyingly good!

I've stopped posting now because at 16 months pp I don't have an excuse for the flab :lol:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

xgem27x said:


> Well over the last few months I have been trying to plump up a bit, I was a very skinny size 4 and I really wasn't happy about it, I used to suffer with eating disorders, and being that thin frightens me that I could relapse
> 
> So I have plumped myself up a bit, I want to be slim still, but curvier and with a little bit to grab, and I have finally got the figure I want :D ...and OH is very happy about it too! :winkwink:
> 
> 1st pic: 1 year PP (5 months ago)
> 2nd and 3rd pics: 17 months PP (now) :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah.... they are reindeer undies! :smug:

WOW! 

AND your tan!!!!!!! JELOUS  you look incredible... twins haha... can't even tell!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Being brave


----------



## _laura

~RedLily~ said:


> You all look annoyingly good!
> 
> I've stopped posting now because at 16 months pp I don't have an excuse for the flab :lol:

:haha: I'm the same.


----------



## x__amour

Callie, you look amazing! :D


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> Nice leg pop Saz. I'll be seeing that hot bod TOMORROWWWWWWWW

Y'all saw a bit more than anyone could imagine :rofl:

:dohh::sick:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

callie cakes. your a hottie :)


----------



## FayDanielle

I've gone back about 40 pages now!
You girls all look fab, you should all be so proud, you are all beautiful!

and joining in x
https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb363/mummytomia/c07bbafa.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

^You have a great figure!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look great callie!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Hot mamas


----------



## AriannasMama

This thread is depressing, lol.

My cousin's wedding is in May. MUST.LOOSE.WEIGHT!!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

im green with envy at you all. 

i was HUGE next to all the other girls on our night out this weekend :rofl:

FAIL


----------



## Callie-xoxox

You werent!
You all looked sooo good!


----------



## sarah0108

Love your new sig callie!


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Nice leg pop Saz. I'll be seeing that hot bod TOMORROWWWWWWWW
> 
> Y'all saw a bit more than anyone could imagine :rofl:
> 
> :dohh::sick:Click to expand...

You = fale
Although having said that i think most of the other lot saw me naked while Aymie was violating me FALEEEEEE


----------



## hot tea

One week PP. Can't wait until the belly line goes away. 
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/f9ec9559.jpg


----------



## ~RedLily~

I've still got a line :lol:
You look amazing!


----------



## hot tea

Mine went away quickly with my first so it better go away again!


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Nice leg pop Saz. I'll be seeing that hot bod TOMORROWWWWWWWW
> 
> Y'all saw a bit more than anyone could imagine :rofl:
> 
> :dohh::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> You = fale
> Although having said that i think most of the other lot saw me naked while Aymie was violating me FALEEEEEEClick to expand...

Hahaha i think we all saw a bit too much of each other :winkwink: was getting rather personal :lol:


----------



## pansylove

sarah0108 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Nice leg pop Saz. I'll be seeing that hot bod TOMORROWWWWWWWW
> 
> Y'all saw a bit more than anyone could imagine :rofl:
> 
> :dohh::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> You = fale
> Although having said that i think most of the other lot saw me naked while Aymie was violating me FALEEEEEEClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha i think we all saw a bit too much of each other :winkwink: was getting rather personal :lol:Click to expand...

Anna, I did not violate you. You asked for every second of that boob wobble. x


----------



## pansylove

hot tea said:


> One week PP. Can't wait until the belly line goes away.
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/f9ec9559.jpg

Crackin' tits.


----------



## AirForceWife7

pansylove said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> One week PP. Can't wait until the belly line goes away.
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/f9ec9559.jpg
> 
> Crackin' tits.Click to expand...

 Ahahaha I have to agree, I want some of your boobage hot tea ... I have nothingggg :(



Here is me nearly 10 months 3 weeks PP

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/007-1.jpg

Just wondering, does anyone think I'm too skinny? :( Granted, I'm really tall & long, but I'm just looking now & kinda was having second thoughts :-k

And another:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/008.jpg

:flow:


----------



## hot tea

Yeah, my boobs are huge. 

You are very thin. If you are naturally that thin then no, not too thin. But I would say you could use a few pounds! You are beautiful though.


----------



## annawrigley

Bloody hell Kelsey you look like a model! Not too skinny if its your natural build but if you've tried to lose the weight then probably a little bit :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

Ahahaha thanks guys! It's how I naturally am, in fact I actually eat horribly :haha: It's my genetics because I surely never diet :rofl:

Anna, I have alllllways wanted to be a model! Never had the courage to try out though :)


----------



## Hotbump

^^ you should try out for modeling you are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hotbump said:


> ^^ you should try out for modeling you are gorgeous!!!!

Wow thank you! :hugs: I'd love to, but not sure I'd have the time for it raising a bambino :haha: Maybe I will after she begins school ... or even try out for America's Next Top Model :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

Kelsey! Wow, you look amazing! So jealous of your figure :(


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> Kelsey! Wow, you look amazing! So jealous of your figure :(

Thank you! :hugs: Don't be jealous, you are fecking hotttt :holly:


----------



## kattsmiles

Omfg Airforcewife. You're hot! I would kill for your figure. KILL. :gun: Lol.


----------



## AirForceWife7

kattsmiles said:


> Omfg Airforcewife. You're hot! I would kill for your figure. KILL. :gun: Lol.

Aww thanks! :hugs: You can call me Kelsey, by the way, and I am guessing your name is Katt :blush: You are freaking gorgous in your avatar pic ... so I'm sure you're just as beautiful in person :flower:

Everyone's gorgous on here .. seriously! Soooo many hot mamas :bunny:


----------



## sarah0108

Kelsey i am jealous!


i am the opposite to you, :rofl: i am short and dumpy :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Do ittttt! Go on ANTM!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

sarah0108 said:


> Kelsey i am jealous!
> 
> 
> i am the opposite to you, :rofl: i am short and dumpy :dohh:

Sarah I will tell you this TIME & TIME again ... you are HOT!!! :holly: Two kids & you look freaking fabulous! I'm gonna beat you the next time you say something bad about yourself :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

annawrigley said:


> Do ittttt! Go on ANTM!!

 Really considering it ;) You guys will be the first to know if I do since you're pretty much the only friends I have! :rofl: Ahhhh I'm such a loserrrr :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

AirForceWife7 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Kelsey i am jealous!
> 
> 
> i am the opposite to you, :rofl: i am short and dumpy :dohh:
> 
> Sarah I will tell you this TIME & TIME again ... you are HOT!!! :holly: Two kids & you look freaking fabulous! I'm gonna beat you the next time you say something bad about yourself :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahhaa noooo its all lies :haha:


----------



## Shannyxox

AirForceWife7

You look great!!x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Shannyxox said:


> AirForceWife7
> 
> You look great!!x

Thank you hun! I'm Kelsey, by the way :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Kelsey. I hate you.

:lol: :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> Kelsey. I hate you.
> 
> :lol: :hugs:

 Youuuu loveeee meeeee :smug:

You better :trouble:

:rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

Kelsey I am soo jealous you look amazing!


----------



## AirForceWife7

mayb_baby said:


> Kelsey I am soo jealous you look amazing!

Thank you hun! Don't be jealous! You are freaking gorgeous! Everyone is! I have seen pictures, so you can't change my mind :p

:haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Meh I still look awful 2years after giving birth, granted I've had 2....but still! Need to loose this flabb! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/d573190f.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/9549322b.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/d3e18e84.jpg

Need to go on a major crash diet before my Xmas work do which is on 17th December, need to be a size 10!!!


----------



## danniemum2be

Mellie SHUT IT! you look AMAZING you MILF!!! xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

You have a lovely figure melissa


----------



## Mellie1988

Aww thanks, I don't agree tho haha :( flabby and disgusting...no bum, boobs are like balls in the end of a sack :rofl: list goes on :cry:


----------



## Mellie1988

Just realised that my mirror is also really dirty! Must go clean!!!!


----------



## newmommy23

Everytime you guys post, I have to work out =/ agh. you all look great


----------



## Tanara

_10 Months PP _
 



Attached Files:







10mpp2.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Leah_xx

^ You look freaking great!!
Not posting pics for sure now lol :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Defo not posting in here till im a size 8 again lol


----------



## sarah0108

Just found me 1 week PP , im way bigger than that now :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P230610_13.16_[01].jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 28


----------



## newmommy23

Sarah you must be insane! You look great! and Tanara...Hate you. lol <3


----------



## Tanara

_Thanks Ladies, but I'm sure you all look amazing. I've worked really hard to lose all the baby weight. I'll be brave and post a photo from 6 months pp after taye.. 

Dont laught at how terrible i look it was a bad time in my life lol.

If i can go from that to how i look now, so can you girls! Just keep positive about it, if you want it bad enough! _
 



Attached Files:







0 310eww.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 85


----------



## xgem27x

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

TANAAAAARAAA!!!!! I would never of said that was you in that picture! (not trying to offend or anything)

Just I actually can not believe how friggin amazing you look now and how much you have changed, you should feel so unbelievably proud of yourself, all the hard work has definately paid off!!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Agree with Gem! You look amazing! & I bet you feel wonderful! :hugs:

Damn, maybe I should try that yoga you do, eh? :winkwink:

x


----------



## Tanara

_Lol Thanks  My OH didnt believe it was me haha. I finally started losing weight when he was a year old, but yoga seriously is amazing (plus its a stress reliever with two kids) _


----------



## xgem27x

I love yoga, when I'm done though I feel so relaxed its as if someone has drugged me haha, so I only ever do it when the kiddies are in bed! I miss waking up and doing it though lol, always had a good day when I did xxx


----------



## holly2234

sarah0108 said:


> Defo not posting in here till im a size 8 again lol

All of your pictures look great! 

Size 8 isnt even something i recognise any more :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks hun, i just feel so crap atm


----------



## Tanara

_


xgem27x said:
↑

I love yoga, when I'm done though I feel so relaxed its as if someone has drugged me haha, so I only ever do it when the kiddies are in bed! I miss waking up and doing it though lol, always had a good day when I did xxxClick to expand...


I do it in the morning before I shower (before the kids wake up ) It definatly makes my whole day better, the days I dont do it i feel on edge_


----------



## Tanara

_Sarah Your beautiful!!! _


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Tanara, so are you!!

i wish i could get up before my kids and do yoga :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_I get up at 5 - 5:30 with OH before work or no way in hell would I be getting up before they did  

And thank you!! _


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:!! Mine get up at that time toooooo :(


----------



## xgem27x

The twins get up at 10am EARLIEST.... yet I still dont!! :haha: Maybe a new years resolution I could, I tend to wake up a tidy the house instead though :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

So jealous! Mine have started to wake every 2 hrs at night aswell


----------



## xgem27x

The twins have been ill so they've woken a couple of times coughing, so I've gone in there to check on them (Maxxie started choking and spluttering and couldn't catch his breath when he was asleep earlier in the week which scared me, so I've been well paranoid about going in and checking on them lol) but apart from that the twins have always been good sleepers, I can't imagine what my life would be like if they werent though! Gawwwwddd!!! :wacko:


----------



## keljt1127

I have pretty much lost of my weight! ( depends on the scale lol )

https://i44.tinypic.com/14lkneh.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/20urjhh.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

You look fantastic!!


----------



## sarah0108

You look gorgeous, well done :D


----------



## Tanara

_You look great!_


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Had a customer ask me today if I was pregnant -_-

I was like "I WAS pregnant...5 months ago" =(

Makes me only wanna eat salad for the next 19 years of my life.


----------



## x__amour

Seriously? Ignore them! :hugs:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Yea..... I died a little inside when she asked.


----------



## newmommy23

someone asked me the same a few days ago =/ actually, they said "congrats!!"


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

A lady thought I was 3 months pregnant, and my sister asked me by txt if I was pregnant :cry:


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Everyone looks awesome!! Jealous!!



3 days pp


5 days pp


Can't wait to loose the flab!!!!!!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

You look great Leah.

COngrats on the little one!


----------



## Hotbump

i look so gross but I'm determine to get my body back! 15 months and I look so horrible :nope: Sorry for the dirty mirror and me without make-up :haha:
 



Attached Files:







yucky.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 81


----------



## sarah0108

Cindy you look great!


----------



## Hotbump

I dont feel great :cry: espeacilly when i sit my tummy looks worst :dohh: lol


----------



## x__amour

Cindy, shh. You look great! :D


----------



## xgem27x

Cindy, you may think you look horrible, but I can assure you that after having two kids, you look absolutely amazing! Dont be so hard on yourself, honestly you dont need to be! :hugs:


----------



## rileybaby

I hate this thead lol. Everyone looks amazing!!


----------



## sarah0108

I hope to post in here in the new year lol


----------



## hot tea

Four weeks PP.
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/86a08b9c.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

WOW you look amazing!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

My godness hot tea...you look fantastic!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Looking good Tiffany :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

Thanks! I still have some weight to lose before I will be happy. Considering I was huge and nearly went two weeks overdue, I feel like I am making good progress.


----------



## Hotbump

No Fair! :(


----------



## sarah0108

Well done though you look really good :hugs:


----------



## LauraBee

My sexy jelly belly at 46w4d PP :winkwink:

You can't see my stretch marks too clearly - limited by the cam abilities (which is also why the second one isn't straight on).
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111207.JPG
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 15









Snapshot_20111207_3.JPG
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## leoniebabey

You all look great. it'll be A LONG while before you see a pic of me. going to try to lose some lbs but at this time of the year im just not going to bother LOL! so after xmas it's going to get underway x


----------



## moondrops

Omg hot tea your bum and boobs look amazing! I have no bum.. and literally no boobs so i am jealous :sad1:


----------



## AirForceWife7

moondrops said:


> Omg hot tea your bum and boobs look amazing! I have no bum.. and literally no boobs so i am jealous :sad1:

You must be built the same way as me then!

I'm built like a ten year old boy :rofl: I've got a nice set of B cups that look like A's, & an ass that barely looks like a bump coming off my body :rofl:


----------



## moondrops

Haha yeah that's us, it sucks sometimes when you try on a dress and it hangs cus i have no boobs to hold it up :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

moondrops said:


> Haha yeah that's us, it sucks sometimes when you try on a dress and it hangs cus i have no boobs to hold it up :rofl:

Hahahha yesss! Or tube tops ... I don't even TRY to wear one! In order for it to stay up would require a buttload of stuffing :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

I seriously get jealous coming on here :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

This is the most recent 'body shot' of me and i look like a whore (it was halloween!)

It doesnt show my bad bits because my corset was so tight it held in my fat :rofl: but yeah, here's slaggy me..
 



Attached Files:







halloween.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 59


----------



## Bexxx

Witwoo! :-=


----------



## _laura

LauraBee said:


> My sexy jelly belly at 46w4d PP :winkwink:
> 
> You can't see my stretch marks too clearly - limited by the cam abilities (which is also why the second one isn't straight on).

I look exactly like this!


----------



## LauraBee

_laura said:


> I look exactly like this!

Haha, I looked the same before pregnancy, just less droopy. I'm very happy with my jelly belly now - I used to be really conscious of it, but I think this is probably the best it's gonna look for a while so I'm embracing it :hugs: It feels like a giant boob, I love it! All of my friends at college play with it during breaks xD


----------



## Hotbump

Sarah, marry me? :kiss:


----------



## Leah_xx

I look terrible :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG0111.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 16









IMG0112.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sarah0108

You sure Cindy? :haha: i come with toddlers :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

Dont forget I come with toddlers too :haha: They can be twins!


----------



## sarah0108

Deal :winkwink:


----------



## x__amour

55 weeks/almost 13 months PP.


Spoiler
https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1807/img0406mc.jpg

Whenever I lose weight, my stretch marks are more noticeable. :(

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/9422/img0408pu.jpg

I hate that stupid f'in c-section "overhang". #-o


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Right there with you


----------



## newmommy23

I literally went out and bought a "shapewear" tank top. It's like I'm in shape!


----------



## AriannasMama

newmommy23 said:


> I literally went out and bought a "shapewear" tank top. It's like I'm in shape!

OMG! I've been meaning to get one of those. Easier than losing weight :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Shannon you look fab! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LeahLou said:


> Everyone looks awesome!! Jealous!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 307949
> 
> 3 days pp
> 
> View attachment 307950
> 
> 5 days pp
> 
> 
> Can't wait to loose the flab!!!!!!

I look like your 5 day pp picture and I'm 23 months post preg. lmao kill me now? :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Shannon you look amazing and Keegan im gonna buy one :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

Here are mine, i still look pregnant:rofl:


I took them as i was getting dressed this morning, 18months pp :dohh:

Excuse the mess and the no make up,scruffy hair and blurryness
 



Attached Files:







378851_208753425873968_100002179363235_455927_1141422505_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 63









379405_208753025874008_100002179363235_455925_152287830_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 59









382898_208753189207325_100002179363235_455926_1598632253_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 45









393555_208753535873957_100002179363235_455929_1572494655_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## x__amour

Sarah, you look great! :kiss:


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Shannon,i seriously hate how i look though lol! It's the biggest i have ever been :shock: xxx


----------



## xgem27x

Sarah what are you on about?!?! You look well fit!!! :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: You like'a my chubb :lol:?


----------



## xgem27x

Well no one likes to cuddle a twig... they snap!! 

You're slim but with sexy curves! Best way to be IMO :D:D


----------



## sarah0108

hmm, kinda but from the front im WIDE:rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

:nope:
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 73









photo (4).jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 66


----------



## sarah0108

Lorna you look gorgeous xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Thanks 
I'm on atm so tummy is a bit swollen plus its 12am
I hate my tummy so much stretchies are horrid ruined my belly button and I have gained 2lbs this week :( 
Gurr


----------



## sarah0108

I honestly wish i looked like you lol x


----------



## mayb_baby

:nope: Don't waste a wish lol


----------



## sarah0108

No seriously :rofl: you have seen how big i am IRL :haha: xx


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> No seriously :rofl: you have seen how big i am IRL :haha: xx

Sarah I don't think you see what I see :)


----------



## sarah0108

Lorna, you must be blind :lol:


----------



## Natasha2605

sarah0108 said:


> Here are mine, i still look pregnant:rofl:
> 
> 
> I took them as i was getting dressed this morning, 18months pp :dohh:
> 
> Excuse the mess and the no make up,scruffy hair and blurryness

You look amazing. I didn't look that pre Summer, post Summer and I damn well don't look like that now. I seem to have developed the beach ball look again! Awk well I can dream!


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: Thanks. I feel hugeeee


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> :blush: Thanks. I feel hugeeee

:hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

:kiss:


----------



## Leah_xx

here you ladies go:14 months PP
https://i54.tinypic.com/wjhn45.jpg


----------



## missZOEEx

Leah_xx said:


> here you ladies go:14 months PP
> https://i54.tinypic.com/wjhn45.jpg

Leah! You look great. :hugs:
Gosh Gracelynn looks like you!


----------



## lauram_92

Lorna, you look amazing :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

I get so jealous looking at this


----------



## vinteenage

One year, one month, one day postpartum.

Sorry for the dirty mirror and poor pictures. Easiest mirror to get to was my sister's!
 



Attached Files:







1year.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 76









1yeartwo.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 80


----------



## Leah_xx

missZOEEx said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> here you ladies go:14 months PP
> https://i54.tinypic.com/wjhn45.jpg
> 
> Leah! You look great. :hugs:
> Gosh Gracelynn looks like you!Click to expand...

Thank you!! :flower:
Its taken awhile to get there and has been a rocky road but the hard work is finally paying off :haha:
You think so?? I thought so too lol but people say she looks like her dad! lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Daphne you bitch.

:haha: you look awesome!


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> One year, one month, one day postpartum.

You look great! Proper jealous! :D

13 months. 10 more lbs until pre-pregnancy weight! I feel like my tummy fluctuates every day.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04025.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 42


----------



## sarah0108

You all look great!


----------



## AriannasMama

Geez, right? I haven't been that thin since I was in middle school :cry: I seriously need to loose like 50lbs lol.


----------



## sarah0108

Me too Cari :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> I feel like my tummy fluctuates every day.

Ditto. Its kind of annoying.


----------



## missZOEEx

Leah_xx said:


> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> here you ladies go:14 months PP
> https://i54.tinypic.com/wjhn45.jpg
> 
> Leah! You look great. :hugs:
> Gosh Gracelynn looks like you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! :flower:
> Its taken awhile to get there and has been a rocky road but the hard work is finally paying off :haha:
> You think so?? I thought so too lol but people say she looks like her dad! lolClick to expand...

yeah I can imagine... I haven't even started the rocky road yet... haven't even thought about it much to be honest. But you look great! 

& really? I haven't seen her dad - but I think you two look identical! 
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> Geez, right? I haven't been that thin since I was in middle school :cry: I seriously need to loose like 50lbs lol.

me too :(


----------



## youngmummy94

I'm definitely not posting fo a looooong time :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

missZOEEx said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> here you ladies go:14 months PP
> https://i54.tinypic.com/wjhn45.jpg
> 
> Leah! You look great. :hugs:
> Gosh Gracelynn looks like you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! :flower:
> Its taken awhile to get there and has been a rocky road but the hard work is finally paying off :haha:
> You think so?? I thought so too lol but people say she looks like her dad! lolClick to expand...
> 
> yeah I can imagine... I haven't even started the rocky road yet... haven't even thought about it much to be honest. But you look great!
> 
> & really? I haven't seen her dad - but I think you two look identical!
> xClick to expand...


Thank you :flower:


----------



## LauraBee

Am I the only one who was never actually slim in the first place? The only difference now is that it hangs 'cos the skins looser :shrug:


----------



## _laura

LauraBee said:


> Am I the only one who was never actually slim in the first place? The only difference now is that it hangs 'cos the skins looser :shrug:

Me Laura. I was a big 14 before I got preg and now I'm a 16 with a saggy fatty tummy.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

_laura said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who was never actually slim in the first place? The only difference now is that it hangs 'cos the skins looser :shrug:
> 
> Me Laura. I was a big 14 before I got preg and now I'm a 16 with a saggy fatty tummy.Click to expand...

Im inbetween a UK size 14 and 16 :( was alot smaller before i had him


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

You ladies look amazing. I actually feel like I'm getting bigger. >.<


----------



## LauraBee

I've always been a UK14/16 (sometimes UK18 around boobs) too, a 16 has been the UK average for a good few years now. Nothing wrong with being normal :thumbup: (Although I get why you'd be down if you were a lot smaller before or have saggy skin now)


Spoiler
This song genuinely explains how I feel about women ~>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edTqhDdc6ZE

Not necessarily as big as hippos, but I do like something to grab hold of.


----------



## Leah_xx

Laura I wasn't the smallest before I got pregnant but I was small and sometimes I really miss it but then I look at Gracelynn and I don't


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> I've always been a UK14/16 (sometimes UK18 around boobs) too, a 16 has been the UK average for a good few years now. Nothing wrong with being normal :thumbup: (Although I get why you'd be down if you were a lot smaller before or have saggy skin now)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> This song genuinely explains how I feel about women ~>
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edTqhDdc6ZE
> 
> Not necessarily as big as hippos, but I do like something to grab hold of.

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## _laura

I quite like being a bit bigger than a skinny 10. Only because I like my boobs and curves. if I have a saggy belly to go long with it I'm not bothered cause OH doesn't mind it either.


----------



## sarah0108

Im a 10 and im not skinny :haha:


----------



## stephx

^^ same :( I'm a 10 but I have a fat belly and back fat ha x


----------



## Hotbump

I'm a size 1 in the us and I have a belly :blush: dont know what size that is in the uk


----------



## Tanara

_I'm a size 1-3 in jeans here and a Small in everything else.
I don't know what that is anywhere else though. _


----------



## sarah0108

I have the worst muffin top and back fat ever.


----------



## Melibu90

My thighs are the worst they are too wobbly and my belly
Hope to post pics after christmas. No point doing it before its the time you look forward to eating :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm gonna smack everyone ... you all are freakin' hottttttt \\:D/


----------



## LauraBee

^ Yessss. All of those comfortable with themselves gets a sticker *gives stickers out* and everyone who is bashing themselves gets a time out *points to the time out corner*


----------



## hot tea

Seven weeks PP, in prepreg clothes. They still fit me a bit differently (my waist was about two inches smaller before) but I am getting there!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/bdfc73e0.jpg


----------



## we can't wait

You look great, Tiffany!

I will most likely never post PP photos in this thread. :blush: :dohh:


----------



## 112110

Does anyone think that I'm erm too skinny. I'm 5'7" around 108-111lbs. I hate being told I'm skinny I'm self conscious about being so skinny the same way some of you are about being too big. 

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/030-1.jpg


----------



## hot tea

How old are you? You just look young. Your body will change when you're a bit older I think. Too skinny and too fat are all up to the individuals taste. I would say you could healthily gain like 15 lbs.


----------



## 112110

I'm 18. I don't know _how_ to gain weight. Eating, a lot doesn't do it. I've tried. Many times. :lol:


----------



## Jemma0717

112110 said:


> Does anyone think that I'm erm too skinny. I'm 5'7" around 108-111lbs. I hate being told I'm skinny I'm self conscious about being so skinny the same way some of you are about being too big.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/030-1.jpg

I am VERY self conscious about being too skinny as well. I feel like a hypocrite for saying but but I am saying it with love and care....I weigh (before preggo) 113 and I am 5'1..for your height, you could gain another 15 lbs like Hot Tea said. I am not being mean but honest :flower:

ETA: I don't know how to gain weight either so I hear you there. You are beautiful no matter what!


----------



## Jemma0717

I will share, just for you Lyzz! 


Spoiler



Sorry, only pic I have on this computer since my desktop crashed :(


----------



## hot tea

112110 said:


> I'm 18. I don't know _how_ to gain weight. Eating, a lot doesn't do it. I've tried. Many times. :lol:

Give it a few years and your body will change on its own.


----------



## 112110

Jemma0717 said:


> I will share, just for you Lyzz!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 319203
> 
> 
> Sorry, only pic I have on this computer since my desktop crashed :(

That's exactly what I want, I think you have a perfect figure/weight. Do you workout?


----------



## hot tea

Can't believe I looked like this not so long ago. :wacko:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301054_2571529530588_1324759268_4321279_1382033415_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Jemma0717

112110 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I will share, just for you Lyzz!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 319203
> 
> 
> Sorry, only pic I have on this computer since my desktop crashed :(
> 
> That's exactly what I want, I think you have a perfect figure/weight. Do you workout?Click to expand...

Well thanks but honestly, you don't. The pic makes me look bigger then I am which is why I didn't want to show it but it's all I had. I used to be 95lbs before I had Landon and am that now...well was. I do not work out. I am almost 23 and have tried and tried to gain weight- i don't eat very healthy either. I never knew what to do- thank goodness i got pregnant again


----------



## Jemma0717

Tiffany you lost your weight FAST! Good for you!! :D

BTW, I am Tiffany too :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Protein helps gain weight, so i've heard. maybe try adding in a protein bar daily or summit? I dunno. i'm 5'0 and weight 100lbs. I could do to trade some fat for muscle but i just dont really have the time/a way to get to the gym and i'm sure as hell not running outside in 30 degree weather xD


----------



## hot tea

Jemma0717 said:


> Tiffany you lost your weight FAST! Good for you!! :D
> 
> BTW, I am Tiffany too :)

Thank you! I have worked really hard with my eating habits. 

And I noticed this, makes threads confusing at times. :haha:


----------



## ShelbyLee

112110 said:


> Does anyone think that I'm erm too skinny. I'm 5'7" around 108-111lbs. I hate being told I'm skinny I'm self conscious about being so skinny the same way some of you are about being too big.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/030-1.jpg

I am the same way. im 5'2 and i was about 95lbs.. but i was super picky so i decided to start trying foods.. ive gained 10 lbs in about a month :thumbup:
pm me if you ever want to talk. =) we're in the same boat.


----------



## vinteenage

Lyzz, we have similar body types. My mom is 40-something and still has the same body type. I think you look fine. I'm 5'7" and 108lbs. Pre-preg I was 102. The only place I noticed the difference right now is in my face...


----------



## hot tea

My OH is really thin, he has this problem. He is six foot and weighs 140 lbs soaking wet.


----------



## AriannasMama

My OH has the same problem too, lol. He's added muscle milk drinks to his diet and loads of protein. I HATE how he can eat whatever he wants and doesn't gain a pound :(


----------



## mayb_baby

AriannasMama said:


> My OH has the same problem too, lol. He's added muscle milk drinks to his diet and loads of protein. I HATE how he can eat whatever he wants and doesn't gain a pound :(

My OH is the same


----------



## annawrigley

112110 said:


> Does anyone think that I'm erm too skinny. I'm 5'7" around 108-111lbs. I hate being told I'm skinny I'm self conscious about being so skinny the same way some of you are about being too big.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/030-1.jpg

I think you look fine, if you were that self conscious you wouldn't post bikini pics on FB :winkwink:


----------



## Melibu90

Since the losing weight and toning started today i thought i'd be brave and post so i can see if theres changes here goes

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc367/melibu90/4a37d11b.jpg

Sorry about the size. X


----------



## sarah0108

I should do that Mel. Might give me the boost i need to lose the weight!

You look great btw x


----------



## Melibu90

Well im thinking if i notice a difference i will be more motivated. And tbh its working already whenever i went to get food i looked at the pic and it put me off :haha:

Thanks, i really dont feel it but thanks


----------



## sarah0108

I want to do progress pics every week, but i need to remember to do it :lol:


----------



## Melibu90

I no i will end up forgetting. I said i wound with bump pics to and i have like 1


----------



## sarah0108

Well we shall remind each other in the weight loss thread :rofl:


----------



## Melibu90

Yeah sundays are boring so we should do a pic and weigh in :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

annawrigley said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that I'm erm too skinny. I'm 5'7" around 108-111lbs. I hate being told I'm skinny I'm self conscious about being so skinny the same way some of you are about being too big.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/030-1.jpg
> 
> 
> I think you look fine, if you were that self conscious you wouldn't post bikini pics on FB :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not too skinny, I'd love to have your figure!


----------



## youngmummy94

So bad.. 4 and a half weeks PP. I have so much loose skin its gross. :dohh:
https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h361/sarahgilbert94/IMG_0945.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

:hugs:

It will get better love, I promise. Most insecurities are those we put in our head ourselves!

You look great for being 4 weeks PP ... remember you just had a baby ;)


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

^WSS....4 weeks PP, you look great!

I have no excuse after 6 months anymore lol.


----------



## sarah0108

19 months and i have no excuse either :haha:


honestly, give it time :hugs:


----------



## youngmummy94

I'm not overly bothered about my stomach.. I gained so much on my legs though :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Me too :lol:

have lots of stetchies on my legs


----------



## LittleBoo

I have no nakey pics, as OH is mean and just takes pictures of my ever drooping boobs when I give him the camera, but here's me clothed and looking daft as a brush.

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391847_306438612728727_100000877736692_799563_1769752252_n.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

youngmummy94 said:


> So bad.. 4 and a half weeks PP. I have so much loose skin its gross. :dohh:
> https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h361/sarahgilbert94/IMG_0945.jpg

if it makes you feel any better, I look about 54389759348x worse than you, and you JUST had a baby.


----------



## newmommy23

I seriously look HORRIBLE. I need to stop eating my feelings. So pathetic lol


----------



## Hotbump

Keegan what are talking about you look sooooooooo pretty times 3747572485024850! :winkwink:


----------



## jl.

9 days after baby leo was born :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120104.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## QuintinsMommy

newmommy23 said:


> I seriously look HORRIBLE. I need to stop eating my feelings. So pathetic lol

i havent seen you naked but i bet you look wonderful!


----------



## hot tea

Keegan you are a hottie. Even if you have a squishy belly you have the cutest face! I have never seen your body so I can't comment on that.


----------



## mommie2be

4 days PP

https://i41.tinypic.com/34t1f8h.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

mommie2be said:


> 4 days PP
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/34t1f8h.jpg


You look great!!:flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

14 months PP 

Feeling a little bit better about how I look.
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 26









020.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Desi's_lost

Leah, I think us c-section mama's have a lot harder time getting rid of the pudgy tummy. :(


----------



## hot tea

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/d7593232.jpg

Stupid belly line.


----------



## Leah_xx

Desi's_lost said:


> Leah, I think us c-section mama's have a lot harder time getting rid of the pudgy tummy. :(


Yeah they do. 
I was told that by a couple of older mom's around where I live that had to have C-Sections
I actually feel pretty good about how I look right now seeming I went from a size 0/1 to a size 10/11 by 37. 
Still losing weight. Just got to tone up a little bit.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Seee, wth, Tiffany's tummy has gone flat already and Falko is only like two months >.<

And i have that weird caved in belly button thing too xP the doctor said it wont go away either as the muscles have literally separated but yours looks different so it prolly will go away.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Leah_xx said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Leah, I think us c-section mama's have a lot harder time getting rid of the pudgy tummy. :(
> 
> 
> Yeah they do.
> I was told that by a couple of older mom's around where I live that had to have C-Sections
> I actually feel pretty good about how I look right now seeming I went from a size 0/1 to a size 10/11 by 37.
> Still losing weight. Just got to tone up a little bit.Click to expand...

Just so you know i wasnt saying you looked bad :hugs: just that our tummys are more stubborn :growlmad:


----------



## Leah_xx

Desi's_lost said:


> Seee, wth, Tiffany's tummy has gone flat already and Falko is only like two months >.<
> 
> And i have that weird caved in belly button thing too xP the doctor said it wont go away either as the muscles have literally separated but yours looks different so it prolly will go away.

My belly button?


----------



## hot tea

The line is getting better. It is what is taking the longest to go back to normal. But looking back on my pics there are improvements.

Can't believe I fit a baby in there...


----------



## hot tea

NVM, can't believe I fit TWO babies in there. And used to weigh 210 lbs.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> 14 months PP
> 
> Feeling a little bit better about how I look.

i look a bit like you but with more stretch marks :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

Leah_xx said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Seee, wth, Tiffany's tummy has gone flat already and Falko is only like two months >.<
> 
> And i have that weird caved in belly button thing too xP the doctor said it wont go away either as the muscles have literally separated but yours looks different so it prolly will go away.
> 
> My belly button?Click to expand...

Nooo Tiffany's.


----------



## Leah_xx

QuintinsMommy said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 14 months PP
> 
> Feeling a little bit better about how I look.
> 
> i look a bit like you but with more stretch marks :(Click to expand...

I have TONS but they have faded alot


----------



## youngmummy94

I am covered in stretch marks. I think my stomach ones will fade well but my hip ones are bright and purply pink.


----------



## Desi's_lost

youngmummy94 said:


> I am covered in stretch marks. I think my stomach ones will fade well but my hip ones are bright and purply pink.

I had/have horrrrrrible ones on my tummy and they've since faded a lot so you might be pleasantly surprised 6-10 months down the road :flower:.


----------



## hot tea

Those will fade too. I have stretch marks, you can hardly see them (look close at my tummy). I use pure vitamin e oil, it also tightens your skin.


----------



## Desi's_lost

^ I've been told that as well. my aunt suggested buying vitamin e capsules and poking holes in them to get the liquid out.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

hot tea said:


> NVM, can't believe I fit TWO babies in there. And used to weigh 210 lbs.

Really? congrats on losing the weight! :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> The ones on my ass have faded well. :thumbup:

:rofl: thank you for this update!


----------



## youngmummy94

I can't find pure vitamin e. Where could I get it?


----------



## hot tea

10.11.12 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> NVM, can't believe I fit TWO babies in there. And used to weigh 210 lbs.
> 
> Really? congrats on losing the weight! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I ate my feelings after my pregnancy with Ramsay. :lol:


----------



## hot tea

youngmummy94 said:


> I can't find pure vitamin e. Where could I get it?

Any phamacy with a beauty section I think, I got mine at Shoppers Drug Mart. Just ask. They have it in oil and cream form, but cream soaks in better.


----------



## x__amour

youngmummy94 said:


> I am covered in stretch marks. I think my stomach ones will fade well but my hip ones are bright and purply pink.

They really do fade. :hugs:
I had horrible ones all over from swelling. You can't see the ones on my legs at all and all the others are white. :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Right, whats with all they spamy accounts today


----------



## Tanara

_


hot tea said:
↑




10.11.12 said:
↑




hot tea said:
↑

NVM, can't believe I fit TWO babies in there. And used to weigh 210 lbs.Click to expand...

Really? congrats on losing the weight! Click to expand...

I ate my feelings after my pregnancy with Ramsay. Click to expand...

I was the same, I went from 135-200lbs with Taye. You look awesome Tiffany!! _


----------



## LauraBee

The only real body shot I have, might as well post 'cos I've always had awesome legs.


----------



## AriannasMama

My stomach is shrinking but my boobs are growing :cry:


----------



## Tanara

_Here's my one year Post-partum collage, and Photo  I'm really happy with my body after two kids (never thought I would say that lol)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/1year.jpg

Oh Hip Strechies.... How I wish you would just F off already 
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/1yPP-1.jpg_​


----------



## amygwen

Tanara said:


> _Here's my one year Post-partum collage, and Photo  I'm really happy with my body after two kids (never thought I would say that lol)
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/1year.jpg
> 
> Oh Hip Strechies.... How I wish you would just F off already
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/1yPP-1.jpg_​

Tanara you look amazing!


----------



## Tanara

_ Thank you  _


----------



## we can't wait

Wow, Tanara! You look great!


----------



## AriannasMama

Tanara :shock: if I looked like that I wouldn't care about those teeny tiny stretch marks. You look awesome!


----------



## Tanara

_Thank you  I actually don't mind them, there nothing near as bad as my poor boobs.
most of the strechies I had on my belly are gone thanks to bio oil! _


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Wish I looked like you Tanara!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Looking back on pictures of me before, I feel SO AWFUL about my body now. I weigh like 155 where I once weighed I 130. I hate it. Whats your secrets?


----------



## Tanara

_I just drink tons of water, and do yoga 5x a week. 
We don't eat fast food ever, and if we do its subway, and lots of walks. 
Plus running after two toddlers defiantly helps.

I honstley think breastfeeding for 11 months helped allot to though  
And I only gained 38lbs this pregnancy, with my first it took me over a year to lose all the weight, I was 160lbs til my son was 11 months old, then it finally started coming off. 

I'm sure you all look beautiful, were all harder on ourselves than we need to be! _


----------



## hot tea

It is all about a clean diet and exercise. Exercise is key for sure. Aaand you can't expect to look fabulous the first year after having a baby. I was hugely fat until Ramsay was a year.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Lol Im not hugely fat :haha: just 20 lbs heavier then I like to be! :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> My stomach is shrinking but my boobs are growing :cry:

id take growing over sagging. :haha:

My mom calls me an Ethiopian...cos i have a pudgy tummy but yet my hip bones are still pronounced cos its skin not fat >.< :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

xforuiholdonx said:


> Lol Im not hugely fat :haha: just 20 lbs heavier then I like to be! :thumbup:

20 lbs is nothing, you can lose that in two months if you wanted.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vinteenage said:


> The ones on my ass have faded well. :thumbup:

i have one in my ass crack :rofl: i would like to share this with everyone.


----------



## emyandpotato

I feel inspired. I'm gonna go on a proper diet soon. But not until Thursday cos it's OH's birthday on Wednesday and I'm making him a caterpillar cake with eight conjoining chocolate logs.... It's a long caterpillar.


----------



## youngmummy94

Rome :haha:

& Tanara you look amazing!


----------



## first_time_ma

so this is me today alexis is 7 months and im 19 weeks pregnant again.....


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## newmommy23

I'm fat, but at least my tits look great.........


----------



## emyandpotato

newmommy23 said:


> I'm fat, but at least my tits look great.........

I can see from your avatar you're not fat at all!


----------



## newmommy23

I'm wearing shapewear :blush: don't tell =/ all my weight is on my bottom half =/ people keep congratulating me on my pregnancy. I'm not pregnant.


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh don't worry I live in my Spanx. People are idiots, I once got asked if I was pregnant when I weighed about 110lbs. Anyway even if you are like obese from the hips down at least the top half is skinny :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

ha! I guess that's true!!! I weight like 150lbs =/ I'm only 5'2 :(((( I weight more now than I did 10 months pregnant. That's really depressing.


----------



## emyandpotato

That's honestly not that bad! If you carry your weight on your bottom half then there's probably more muscle than you realise. I carry all my weight on my tummy so I look permanently bloated or pregnant :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

me and my huugeness. i look pregnant :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







379060_2687831107330_1003011881_32799375_369971716_n.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 99


----------



## sarah0108

Keegan we sound the exact same, im same weight and everything! Im 5'3 though lol


----------



## rileybaby

Leoinebaby, you arent huge!


----------



## Hotbump

first_time_ma said:


> so this is me today alexis is 7 months and im 19 weeks pregnant again.....
> View attachment 322021

My tummy is bloated and bigger than yours and I'm only about 7 weeks :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

rileybaby said:


> Leoinebaby, you arent huge!

gaah i am compared to what i used to be


----------



## _laura

Leonie you look great! I have to point out (as a photographer) taking a photo from that angle will never make anyone, not even victoria beckham look skinny! So dont worry about it!.


----------



## leoniebabey

lol! i know the angles rubbish but my mates only teeny so she never takes decent angles she's hopeless x


----------



## LeahLou

leoniebabey said:


> me and my huugeness. i look pregnant :dohh:

'scuse me?! You look hottt!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I will NEVER make anyone happy.
 



Attached Files:







barf.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 52


----------



## emyandpotato

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> I will NEVER make anyone happy.

:hugs: You look great! That's pretty much flat and you've got great boobs!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

emyandpotato said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> I will NEVER make anyone happy.
> 
> :hugs: You look great! That's pretty much flat and you've got great boobs!Click to expand...

Thankyou :hugs::hugs::hugs: Look at my mummy marks :cry:


----------



## emyandpotato

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> I will NEVER make anyone happy.
> 
> :hugs: You look great! That's pretty much flat and you've got great boobs!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :hugs::hugs::hugs: Look at my mummy marks :cry:Click to expand...

I promise you mine are just as bad if not worse. My tummy looks like it's made from purple rice pudding.


----------



## 112110

You load of milf's :shock:


----------



## hot tea

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/3d63de88.jpg

Me this morning.


----------



## sarah0108

You have a lovely shape tiffany


----------



## lauram_92

You look great Tiffany :D


----------



## newmommy23

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> I will NEVER make anyone happy.

uh, me! DAMN GIRL LOOK AT YOU! Sexy bish. :blush:


----------



## newmommy23

14 months post pregnancy....
At least being sick and stressed is helping a little....
 



Attached Files:







ugh.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## sarah0108

Keegan, you look bloody amazing!


----------



## youngmummy94

https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h361/sarahgilbert94/IMG_0998.jpg
https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h361/sarahgilbert94/IMG_0996.jpg

Almost 7 weeks PP. :sick:


----------



## x__amour

Tiffany, you look amazing! You have a great figure! :thumbup:

Sarah, you look fabulous sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Ok ladies, here it goes....


Spoiler
https://www.geekologie.com/2009/03/18/gamer%20chick.jpg

:winkwink:


----------



## youngmummy94

:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

Wow! Cari no stretch marks so jelous! And that body speechless :haha:


----------



## NewMommy17

I Miss Kyleigh In My Belly =/:cry:
 



Attached Files:







308424_290470037633608_100000118428729_1382762_889774663_n.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0701.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## cabbagebaby

1 year on !
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1850_picnik.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 47









DSCF1851dws.jpg
File size: 89 KB
Views: 46









DSCF1852hrsw.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## LauraBee

Oh, I might as well say that I'm officially back to my "pre-baby" weight - which was actually at the eight week booking appointment, and I'd lost loads of weight due to pregnancy metabolism, so I've been below my real pre-pregnancy weight for ages now, but I could already tell just by the way I look.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Keegan, you look amazing ! :hugs:

So does everyone else, bunch a milfs eh.


----------



## sarah0108

I might be brave and post mine, before i lose weight so i can use it as inspiration to get thin again lol


----------



## abbSTAR

Sarah, our bellies are like exactly the same! its crazzy, haha i had to do a double take..

Looking good hunny :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Too many Sarah's :haha:

Got wayy too confused just then :rofl:


----------



## abbSTAR

:rofl:... Sorry


----------



## sarah0108

:haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

technically my name aint sarah well it is but its actually sarah-leanne lol


----------



## rileybaby

Although ive lost a load of weight i still dont wanna post:blush: i need to tone up


----------



## mayb_baby

rileybaby said:


> Although ive lost a load of weight i still dont wanna post:blush: i need to tone up

I am sure you look amazing you'r tiny :flower:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

11 months. :nope: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







11monthsPP.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 64









11monthsPP2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 53









11monthsPP3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 47


----------



## emmylou92

Another few weeks and i can post again. By then I will have stretch marks on stretch marks. Im like a whale, well I feel it.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Melissa, you look great!! :) x


----------



## AriannasMama

Woooooooo Melissa is a hottie!


----------



## 10.11.12

Melissa you look awesome! 

BTW I'm jealous of the matching bra and underwear! mine always clash.


----------



## AriannasMama

Mine do too. I used to try and make them match for OH but he said guys don't even care about that so all I do is be sure to not where granny or period panties :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Love the bra! Do want.


----------



## 112110

Melissa get yo ass in my bed. Now. Srsly. :shock:


----------



## newmommy23

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> 11 months. :nope: :cry:

drooling on my keyboard......Yummy! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## youngmummy94

Melissa, you look amazing! :hugs:


----------



## xgem27x

Omg Melissa you look fit in that underwear set!! 
I though Frazer and Maxxie were an amazing set of twins... look at yours :holly:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

You guys are soo nice to me :hugs:


----------



## xgem27x

Just being honest babes xx


----------



## sarah0108

You have a lovely shape Melissa!


----------



## Melibu90

You look amazing melissa x


----------



## leoniebabey

mellisa your boobs!! sexy mama ;)


----------



## sarah0108

:holly:


----------



## x__amour

You look amazing, Melissa!


----------



## stephx

Wow Melissa, your boobs are amazing!!!! :holly: :holly:


----------



## Melibu90

My 1 year photo a bit late
https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc367/melibu90/ca7e7f13.jpg


----------



## stephx

^^ You look great! (sorry I dont know your name) 

You have nice boobs and no stretchmarks... jealous :blush: x


----------



## Melibu90

Thanks, there on my left side and thighs and bum so never completely escaped :haha:
Oh and my names mel


----------



## xgem27x

You look great Mel, I really love your bra too :thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

Mel you look so good!


----------



## rileybaby

Mel you look great! Why on earth do you want to lose 18lb?! You dont need to :flower:


----------



## 112110

Mel, you're looking hawt.


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Alright ladies. OH and I have made a decision to fast for 30 days. Starting Feb 1st.

I'm nervous.


----------



## sarah0108

Why have you decided that?


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Its a good way to Detox your body, (even lose weight?) maybe might make me feel better. Just drink fresh juice. 

I've had mixed reviews on fasting, however, I think once is not going to kill me. lol. I'd like to see what everyone goes through when they fast and also curious to see how it will make me feel after.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hot tea

Fasting is such a stupid fad. 

/foot in mouth sydrome today


----------



## sarah0108

Surely you'd faint? :wacko:

My iron is really low and if i did that for 30 days i'd be hospitalised no doubt.


----------



## sarah0108

Double post


----------



## AriannasMama

Why not just do a low carb diet?


----------



## Shannyxox

Cupkake.Luver said:


> Its a good way to Detox your body, (even lose weight?) maybe might make me feel better. Just drink fresh juice.
> 
> I've had mixed reviews on fasting, however, I think once is not going to kill me. lol. I'd like to see what everyone goes through when they fast and also curious to see how it will make me feel after.

I tried it before I got pregnant, I lasted a week, It was horrible, Dont know if I would do it again, wasnt niceee lol, Cant imagine 30days though x


----------



## x__amour

How do you survive? :shock:


----------



## LauraBee

"It detoxes your body" always makes me laugh, your body detoxes itself.

Fasting does nothing good for your health and once you go past a week long term damage could happen. I don't want to sound like I'm telling you what to do but it's really not a good idea - I've tried it before because I believed all the crap about detoxing and losing weight etc, but I felt awful after the first day (fatigue and insomnia as well as dizzy spells and constantly feeling cold).

I'm not a fan of any "diet" designed to do something other than nourish you, but fasting is just plain stupid when you know the truth.


----------



## hot tea

IF you want to do a detox, eat only fresh vegetables, lean white meat like fish, and no breads. Eat only flax seeds for starch. THAT is how you detox. Only drinking juice is rediculous.

Raw food detox = win.


----------



## Lissa3120

Cupkake.Luver said:


> Its a good way to Detox your body, (even lose weight?) maybe might make me feel better. Just drink fresh juice.
> 
> I've had mixed reviews on fasting, however, I think once is not going to kill me. lol. I'd like to see what everyone goes through when they fast and also curious to see how it will make me feel after.

if you really want to go through with this, maybe you should go through medical advice first, and see if they can come up with an alternative or more suitable detox plan for you and your partner, so that it does actually benefit you. 

but each to their own, and i hope you get the results you want from it :)


----------



## mayb_baby

I did 17days on 'The Master Cleanse detox' which was Cayenne Pepper, Grade B Maple Syrup, & Lemons mixed with 8 to 10 glasses of water a day. With uniodized sea salt water flush and herbal laxative tea in conjunction with the lemonade mixture.
I took extreamly unwell as I collapsed my iron levels dropped to 4 they should be 12 I was in for a transfusion and refused, I was then given iron injections with a triple dose of tablets and took three moths to recover. Yeah I lost a heap of weight but I could barely lift my head:dohh:

I don't recommend fasting ever, not if you want to be healthy or look after a LO its stupidity!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Yea figured I'd get those responses. Doesn't bother me. Like someone said, to each it own. I'm still going to do it. Cause I want to. End of story. If I do fail however, at least I can say I tried. 

Everyone says I shouldn't drag race either, yet I still do it. Every month. And I love it. Doesn't mean I'll love fasting lol, just means I'll do it and see how it goes.

OBVIOUSLY I'm not going to continue if I feel weak. Now THAT'S stupid.

Thanks for the info though ladies. I like opinions.


----------



## sarah0108

:dohh:
So what happens if you collapse when LO is in your care? 
What if no1 is around?


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Cupkake.Luver said:


> OBVIOUSLY I'm not going to continue if I feel weak. Now THAT'S stupid.

^


You're making it seem like I'm going to lock myself in a cellar for a month and not come out. I think as a mother I have more than enough common sense to realize if this isn't working. And like I said, if I can't make it then I can't make it. I'm not trying to prove anything. I just want to do it.


Everyone is against me doing it, I don't want you ladies to not like me or not want me to be here anymore because of something I want to do. =(


----------



## AriannasMama

Cupkake.Luver said:


> Yea figured I'd get those responses. Doesn't bother me. Like someone said, to each it own. I'm still going to do it. Cause I want to. End of story. If I do fail however, at least I can say I tried.
> 
> Everyone says I shouldn't drag race either, yet I still do it. Every month. And I love it. Doesn't mean I'll love fasting lol, just means I'll do it and see how it goes.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY I'm not going to continue if I feel weak. Now THAT'S stupid.
> 
> Thanks for the info though ladies. I like opinions.




> While drinking fresh juice as part of a complete diet can be healthful, fasting on them can pose dangers. Based on the recipes in Murray's book, most juices contain calories ranging from the low 30s to about 200. Drinking five or six juices per day would only amount to a maximum of around 1,200 calories. A diet that has fewer than 1,200 calories daily is approaching a dangerously low caloric intake, notes Haas, and can result in lost muscle mass and a decreased metabolism if continued for more than a few days. The evidence suggests that while the ingredients have health benefits, the physical results of a 30-day juice fast may contradict the traditional goals of weight loss, including a fit body and an efficient metabolism. Symptoms of detoxification are known to occur during fasting programs such as the 30-day juice fast, according to Murray. Reported symptoms include headaches, low blood sugar, tiredness, acne, and constipation or loose stools.
> 
> Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/459588-30-day-juice-fast-for-weight-loss/#ixzz1kPtJXuLo




> Lets go down the line. The claim that juice fasts are a safe and easy way to lose weight is simply a misrepresentation of weight lossa parlor trick of sorts, if you will. Juice fasting typically lasts 7-10 days just enough time for our bodies to rid themselves of all the water weight we hold within our muscles and subcutaneous fat stores. Water is stored within muscle alongside glycogen, which is the bodys storage mechanism for blood sugar. As we use up the glycogen stores, our body drops the water weight unless we replenish the stores with more glycogen. A great way to use up all our glycogen is to eat a very low calorie diet, since this almost certainly means we will eat few carbohydrates as well. Juice fasts are incredibly low-calorie, so what happens is the glycogen is used up over 3-4 days, all the water weight is dropped over the next 2-3 days and viola, you just lost 10 lbs thanks to the juice fast! The weight you lost is pure water weight (and probably some muscle, since youre eating next to no protein), so is that really all that meaningful? No, its not, and the second you go back to eating normally again you will immediately gain all that weight back, since your body will once again replenish its glycogen (and consequently its water) stores. Final verdict: total misrepresentation of the facts.




> The next claim is one of my favorites, and is touted by many alternative medicine practitioners: juice fasting detoxes the body, removing poisons and toxins in the process. The simple existence of our kidneys and liver prove this notion to be completely false. Historically speaking, our lives were much more prone to infection, disease and poisoning during our evolutionary years, due to sleeping outdoors, eating food off the ground that may or may not have been rotten or contaminated with parasites, having a lack of modern medicine to treat internal infections, etc. We evolved over millions of years to deal with these issues through our bodys own defense mechanisms. With regards to toxins and poisons within our bodies, the purpose of the liver and kidneys is to filter the byproducts of our metabolism of food and drink and excrete any toxins via the urine. In other words, we have extremely complex organs that were developed by nature over hundreds of millions of years with the SPECIFIC purpose of detoxifying our bodies, so the idea that drinking some juice is going to do a better job than our own organs is ludicrous. Final verdict: totally pointless misunderstanding of biology.


But if you think its safe..... :shrug:

The safest and best way to lose weight is simply by watching what you eat and exercising. Your organs are meant to detoxify your body, drinking only juice for 30 days is just silly.


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah but you might not feel weak :wacko:

My iron is low anyways and when it used to drop really bad i'd be fine one day and the next i could barely move and felt like collapsing. Literally was bed bound, luckily i had no kids to look after.

You can't just quickly eat something and feel fine again :wacko:


----------



## stephx

Oh my days :L 

You cant honestly think you will survive on just juice for 30 days? That could really cause you some serious harm! 

Fair enough if you dont care about your health, but surely it cant be in your LOs best interest??


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Ok ladies. I'm done with this conversation. Bashing is getting nowhere. 

Sarah,
I know what you mean by low iron. I'm at 3.4. But here I am. Still perfectly fine. I survived cancer. I think I can handle juice for a couple weeks. And my son, will be fine as well.

I love you ladies but damn. lol. Should have never said anything.


----------



## sarah0108

No not bashing we're looking out for you!


----------



## stephx

Were only bashing because we dont want to see you get hurt! :)


----------



## hot tea

If you would like healthy detox plans, please message me! Raw food diet is the best way. You take in the right amount of fat, protien, starch etc through seeds, nuts, berries, veggies. You lack for nothing but your body cleanses itself without interference of bad sugars and fats.

Not trying to be mean here, it's just that fasting is like kicking yourself in the teeth, health wise.


----------



## 17thy

:dohh: fasting isn't good.


----------



## sarah0108

Cupkake.Luver said:


> Ok ladies. I'm done with this conversation. Bashing is getting nowhere.
> 
> Sarah,
> I know what you mean by low iron. I'm at 3.4. But here I am. Still perfectly fine. I survived cancer. I think I can handle juice for a couple weeks. And my son, will be fine as well.
> 
> I love you ladies but damn. lol. Should have never said anything.

Then bloody hell if it's that low you don't want it to drop further! :shock:.

Have you had iron transfusions?


----------



## ~RedLily~

Wow I felt dedicated swapping fizzy drinks for water for 2 weeks (I had weak moment lastnight and had some dr pepper lol) and cutting down on sugar a bit lol. I've lost half a stone in those two weeks and my stomach is a lot less bloated :D.
Not going to give my opinion on fasting, doesn't seem to be any point.


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

They wanted to when I had Xavier but I didn't let them cause they were going to hold me longer there and he was in the NICU. I wanted out asap. lol. 

I'm fiiiiiine. I promise. I was weak when I did kemo and I still managed to get out of bed and go to work. It sucked, but I did it.


----------



## mayb_baby

Sorry I was nearly dragged in for my levels being at 4!
I think this is the height of stupidity for someone who has been ill and if you don't see that then you honestly don't care about you'r health!
It's not an ear bashing its common sense. 
Have you researched it at all?


----------



## hot tea

I am just going to go ahead and pray to god you don't do ot for the sake of your LO. I wouldn't reccomend it to someone who is at the height of good health, let alone someone who has been that ill.


----------



## sarah0108

I have had a transfusion its horrible, im always at risk for having more too.

It's kind of irresponsible when you know how low it already is..


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

So someone who does it for their religion is "stupid" and "irresponsible"?


----------



## mayb_baby

Cupkake.Luver said:


> So someone who does it for their religion is "stupid" and "irresponsible"?

Ummmm Yes :dohh:
Name a religion that allows a person who has iron levels that low who also battled cancer to have a 30day juice fast:roll:


----------



## hot tea

You are doing it for shits and giggles, not spiritual enlightenment.

I should add people who do it for spiritual enlightenment do not move, run after a toddler, etc. They spend all their time in one spot, meditating. Don't think this applies to you, either.


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

So what? Its the same thing. They fast, I fast. I'm sure they have kids too. No difference. Whatsoever. 


Either way, I'm done with the conversation. You guys are so over dramatic. 
I'm telling you I'll be fine and I'm not a fucktard, I know what my body can handle. I think I've been through the extreme several times. 
Instead of supporting a fellow BNB member you bash because you googled something randomly. Which is fine. Not a problem. I just won't mention it again. If you wanna read about it, its on my blog, if not, I won't speak of it again.


----------



## sarah0108

We didn't have to google, it's common sense :dohh:

SOZ for trying to help.
Good luck and i really REALLY hope you don't get ill from it. Honestly.


----------



## mayb_baby

Cupkake.Luver said:


> So what? Its the same thing. They fast, I fast. I'm sure they have kids too. No difference. Whatsoever.

What religion is this???



Cupkake.Luver said:


> Either way, I'm done with the conversation. You guys are so over dramatic.
> I'm telling you I'll be fine and I'm not a fucktard, I know what my body can handle. I think I've been through the extreme several times.
> Instead of supporting a fellow BNB member you bash because you googled something randomly. Which is fine. Not a problem. I just won't mention it again. If you wanna read about it, its on my blog, if not, I won't speak of it again.

It didn't need Googled as it's common sense :coffee:


----------



## vinteenage

Catholic fasting, and Muslim, pregnant and/or nursing mothers are perfectly allowed to not fast. The sick are allowed to not fast. If you feel it's a health risk, you're allowed to not fast. You're encouraged to fast if you're in good health. Not even religiously do you "have" to fast at any point because hell yes, it has its risks.

I hope your child isn't as obsessed over weight as you are. Its obvious from your posts that youre very concerned about it. Which is fine...but you're not even attempting to help it in a healthy manner.


----------



## hot tea

Cupkake.Luver said:


> So what? Its the same thing. They fast, I fast. I'm sure they have kids too. No difference. Whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm done with the conversation. You guys are so over dramatic.
> I'm telling you I'll be fine and I'm not a fucktard, I know what my body can handle. I think I've been through the extreme several times.
> Instead of supporting a fellow BNB member you bash because you googled something randomly. Which is fine. Not a problem. I just won't mention it again. If you wanna read about it, its on my blog, if not, I won't speak of it again.

I actually have a long history with eating disorders and pointed fasting. I know what I'm talking about.

I don't support people in destructive behavior... Sorry... For caring about you not killing yourself..?????

Also, there is a HUGE difference. monks train their bodies to be capable of handling it. Over years.


----------



## sarah0108

:dohh:


----------



## hot tea

We're assholes, guys.


----------



## x__amour

We're not bashing you, we're trying to help you. :nope:


----------



## stephx

What happens after the 30 days? Surely once you start eating again its just gona pile back on?


----------



## sarah0108

Cannot get my head around this..


----------



## x__amour

stephx said:


> What happens after the 30 days? Surely once you start eating again its just gona pile back on?

Yep!


----------



## HellBunny

Be careful, back when my ED was bad i almost fainted when i was bathing LO, after then i promised i would never fast again, imagine if i'd of fainted when he was in the bath and he'd drowned? Why do it to yourself?


----------



## HellBunny

Oh and the weight will bang straight back on, i put on 10lbs straight away falling pregnant because i was restricting my intake so much, and even small meals made me gain like crazy. You will probably put on more weight in the long run than you do weigh already.
The human body isn't made to go 30 days or whatever without food, what about when your breath smells like acetone? Its not so appealing..


----------



## ~RedLily~

Doesn't your body go into starvation mode anyway so weight loss slows right down?


----------



## HellBunny

~RedLily~ said:


> Doesn't your body go into starvation mode anyway so weight loss slows right down?

Yep! Usually you lose 10lb so quick, its just muscle loss anyway, muscle weighs more than fat which is why its so sudden on the scales


----------



## LittleBoo

Sorry for the change of subject here guys but I've noticed after 2 kids, my nipples are huge these days. Like burgers. How's that for post-pregnancy bodies?


----------



## princess_vix

You're going to become SERIOUSLY ill.

I went on WW diet after eating basically what I wanted then straight to weight watchers diet.

And what with running around after a toddler and doing daily chores ect I nearly passed out a few times due to my body not being used to having so little calories.

It's really really unhealthy,Not to mention when you begin to eat again your body will store it as fat :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/IMG_0836.jpg?t=1327451992
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/IMG_0838-1.jpg?t=1327452000
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/IMG_0837-1.jpg?t=1327451639


----------



## x__amour

Lorna!!! You look amazing!! :D


----------



## mayb_baby

I see no difference in the last pics though


----------



## x__amour

Had to do a quick search. I definitely see a difference! :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Needed motivation so will post pics in 2 weeks


----------



## Desi's_lost

I believe strongly in glicemic index diets! :thumbup: 

Lorna, you look good!


----------



## mayb_baby

In what?


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> In what?

have you ever seen the tv ones where they send you all the premade food? its basically where they keep your...i wanna say blood sugar levels at a stable level because when they spike it makes your body go into survival mode.

"Recent animal research provides compelling evidence that high-GI carbohydrate is associated with increased risk of obesity. In human trials, it is difficult to separate the effects from GI and other potentially confounding factors such as fiber content, palatability, and compliance. In one study,[20] male rats were split into high- and low-GI groups over 18 weeks while mean body weight was maintained. Rats fed the high-GI diet were 71% fatter and had 8% less lean body mass than the low-GI group. Postmeal glycemia and insulin levels were significantly higher, and plasma triglycerides were threefold greater in the high-GI-fed rats. Furthermore, pancreatic islet cells suffered "severely disorganised architecture and extensive fibrosis." However, the GI of these diets was not experimentally determined. Because high-amylose cornstarch (the major component of the assumed low-GI diet) contains large amounts of resistant starch, which is not digested and absorbed as glucose, the lower glycemic response and possibly the beneficial effects can be attributed to lower energy density and fermentation products of the resistant starch, rather than the GI. Therefore, it is crucial not to confound low-GI diets -- which have been appropriately tested using the approved GI methodology -- with low-glycemic diets, which elicit low glycemic response not necessarily because they have a low GI. In addition, some human studies show that lowering the glycemic load and glycemic index of weight reduction provides no added benefit to energy restriction in promoting weight loss in obese subjects."

edit: the second half of the paragraph is just a bit complicated =P but i think you get the idea lol


----------



## mayb_baby

You've lost me :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> You've lost me :(

aw sorry. i know its complicated, i dont fully understand it either but i always see the ads on tv, and it seems reasonable enough. plus, its not some supplement or something so it cant hurt to try. well..cant hurt nothing but your pocket. :haha:


----------



## o.o

Lorna you look amazinggggggg!! Damn I'm jelly :haha:


----------



## Mii

MayB_baby did you even have a baby? :haha: you look amazing! Gosh I wish I looked like that :brat: damn stretch marks


----------



## amygwen

Lorna you're so cute. :kiss:


----------



## mayb_baby

I have huge stretchies they destroyed my belly button :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

Lorna, you already know i think you look amazing :hugs: x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Lorna you look amazing! Soo jealous.


----------



## LittleBoo

As is always the way, no one cars about my oversized nips. :cry:


----------



## cabbagebaby

mayb_baby said:


> I have huge stretchies they destroyed my belly button :cry:

my belly buttons destroyed to i dont even have a inny or outey anymore its a slaggy werid floppy thing so big :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

I prefer :holly: haa


----------



## lily123

Lorny, you look banging ;)
Seriously, i'm so jealous! xxx


----------



## LauraBee

LittleBoo said:


> As is always the way, no one cars about my oversized nips. :cry:

I care! Mine are huge too, but they weren't exactly small to start with... I've just accepted that my boobs will now forever me saggy with enormous nipples.


----------



## Melibu90

Lorna you look fab. Its from my bum down cameron ruined :haha: stupid thunder thighs.


----------



## abbSTAR

Lorna you look amazing! You had such a massive bump and now have a belly like that! And your worried about two little stretch marks? :shhh:
You should see mine, their hip to hip all the way up to my ribs I don't have a belly button it's a flabby flop of skin :haha:


----------



## veganmama

dear Cupkake.Luver,

i just read your post about wanting to fast and i have some advice to give you. 

so from your quote "just drink fresh fruit juice" i assume you are doing a juice fast and not a water fast. this is slightly more wise, however 30 days is quite a long time and i would seriously consider your previous diet before starting this fast. are you a vegan? do you eat healthy and clean food without chemical additives and preservatives? if you are coming from a SAD(standard american diet) which include processed foods/fast food, meat and dairy i would most definitely eliminate those before starting ANY sort of fasting. the detox you will experience will be very great if you just go from SAD to fasting and since you have a LO i assume you will not be resting, and resting is key during any fasting to allow the body to properly detox which i am hoping is the primary reason of you doing the fast and not weight loss, although it is a nice side effect if you aren't already underweight. 

so basically my advice if you would like to lose weight and detox your body, is to switch to a more cleaner diet, do not overeat and once youve done that for a while you may consider a *short* juice fast of some sort. 

please take care 


and to everyone bashing fasting, there is a time and place for fasting. it's not for everyone but to completely call it off is unjust and IS beneficial for those who NEED it and can afford to do it. i have water fasted several times in the past and i know the benefits it holds when done properly.


----------



## mayb_baby

veganmama said:


> dear Cupkake.Luver,
> 
> i just read your post about wanting to fast and i have some advice to give you.
> 
> so from your quote "just drink fresh fruit juice" i assume you are doing a juice fast and not a water fast. this is slightly more wise, however 30 days is quite a long time and i would seriously consider your previous diet before starting this fast. are you a vegan? do you eat healthy and clean food without chemical additives and preservatives? if you are coming from a SAD(standard american diet) which include processed foods/fast food, meat and dairy i would most definitely eliminate those before starting ANY sort of fasting. the detox you will experience will be very great if you just go from SAD to fasting and since you have a LO i assume you will not be resting, and resting is key during any fasting to allow the body to properly detox which i am hoping is the primary reason of you doing the fast and not weight loss, although it is a nice side effect if you aren't already underweight.
> 
> so basically my advice if you would like to lose weight and detox your body, is to switch to a more cleaner diet, do not overeat and once youve done that for a while you may consider a *short* juice fast of some sort.
> 
> please take care
> 
> 
> and to everyone bashing fasting, there is a time and place for fasting. it's not for everyone but to completely call it off is unjust and IS beneficial for those who NEED it and can afford to do it. i have water fasted several times in the past and i know the benefits it holds when done properly.

No one completely bashed fasting:dohh:
It's just not wise with iron levels of 3.4 and a child surviving on fresh juice only:thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

abbSTAR said:


> Lorna you look amazing! You had such a massive bump and now have a belly like that! And your worried about two little stretch marks? :shhh:
> You should see mine, their hip to hip all the way up to my ribs I don't have a belly button it's a flabby flop of skin :haha:

I have loads :cry: just can't really be seen in them pics


----------



## sarah0108

mayb_baby said:


> veganmama said:
> 
> 
> dear Cupkake.Luver,
> 
> i just read your post about wanting to fast and i have some advice to give you.
> 
> so from your quote "just drink fresh fruit juice" i assume you are doing a juice fast and not a water fast. this is slightly more wise, however 30 days is quite a long time and i would seriously consider your previous diet before starting this fast. are you a vegan? do you eat healthy and clean food without chemical additives and preservatives? if you are coming from a SAD(standard american diet) which include processed foods/fast food, meat and dairy i would most definitely eliminate those before starting ANY sort of fasting. the detox you will experience will be very great if you just go from SAD to fasting and since you have a LO i assume you will not be resting, and resting is key during any fasting to allow the body to properly detox which i am hoping is the primary reason of you doing the fast and not weight loss, although it is a nice side effect if you aren't already underweight.
> 
> so basically my advice if you would like to lose weight and detox your body, is to switch to a more cleaner diet, do not overeat and once youve done that for a while you may consider a *short* juice fast of some sort.
> 
> please take care
> 
> 
> and to everyone bashing fasting, there is a time and place for fasting. it's not for everyone but to completely call it off is unjust and IS beneficial for those who NEED it and can afford to do it. i have water fasted several times in the past and i know the benefits it holds when done properly.
> 
> No one completely bashed fasting:dohh:
> It's just not wise with iron levels of 3.4 and a child surviving on fresh juice only:thumbup:Click to expand...


The way she was going about it wasn't exactly healthy though!


----------



## vinteenage

Aw man the American diet is called "SAD"? That's lovely...


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> Aw man the American diet is called "SAD"? That's lovely...

but sadly true in a lot of cases. :nope:


----------



## vinteenage

[.


----------



## Desi's_lost

^ yeah, i dont think most people do it on purpose its just that...if you go by the label, chef boyardee is healthy cos theres a serving a fruits/veggies in it (yeah, sure if you drink all the sauce..) and we've got politicians calling pizza healthy because it has tomato sauce and cheese.
The market is really there to trick you, it seems at least. 

I dont even wanna read the link cos i'd like to believe when i dish out that extra money, its for a good reason xP although i do also like the 'all natural' lines a lot of stores have out because at least then you cut out a lot of the chemicals.


----------



## AriannasMama

I rarely buy organic, lol, the only things I really get "organic" are Arianna's spaghettios and ravioli from trader joes, only cause it has less sodium/preservatives....or because it makes me feel like im not a crap mom for feeding her ravioli lol.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AriannasMama

Thats true. The price isn't very different though, so I don't mind. She does like the chef boyardee better though.


----------



## hot tea

It is best to buy local produce. It is what I do as much as possible, anyways. 

Organic tastes better. That is testimony enough for me.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

hey guys , i come here to see some half naked milfs , not read.:winkwink:


----------



## lauram_92

Desi's_lost said:


> *we've got politicians calling pizza healthy because it has tomato sauce and cheese.
> The market is really there to trick you, it seems at least. *

Lol, I seen when Jamie Oliver went to America and the kids were eating pizza for breakfast and lunch was always chips because they were healthy because they contained potato etc. He ended up crying because no one wanted to eat his food. :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

Lorna! you look great! :winkwink:


----------



## Desi's_lost

lauram_92 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> *we've got politicians calling pizza healthy because it has tomato sauce and cheese.
> The market is really there to trick you, it seems at least. *
> 
> Lol, I seen when Jamie Oliver went to America and the kids were eating pizza for breakfast and lunch was always chips because they were healthy because they contained potato etc. He ended up crying because no one wanted to eat his food. :rofl:Click to expand...

haha! i havent seen that episode but i do love that show. but yeah, its insane what they feed us for lunch here :wacko: and then wonder why the obesity rates are so high and kids eat such shit. most kids i knew would just buy chips/french fries and ice cream for lunch. and then the year before i graduated they added slushies which were just filled with an insane amount of sugar and dye. :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

I buy organic as they taste better for me :)


----------



## LauraBee

Bethlouise reacts to some organic foods o.0


----------



## bbyno1

Wow,look at you Lorna!!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

My phone wont send my pictures through email so I can't post them :(


----------



## x__amour

xforuiholdonx said:


> My phone wont send my pictures through email so I can't post them :(

Have you tried picture mailing them to your email? That's what I have to do.
Where the number would be, you just insert your email address.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Yes I did, it still didn't work! Gah


----------



## x__amour

Spoiler
https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/4253/dsc04253cr.jpg
Almost 15 months PP. 2lbs away from goal weight. Really pleased with how well my stretch marks have faded! :D


----------



## hot tea

Shannon you look sooo good! You must be proud.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/5ab5e7ef.jpg

Pretty sure my legs are slimming out. Dunno how as I have eaten so much crap lately.


----------



## Melibu90

You both look great! And shannon your skin looks fab!


----------



## hot tea

Oh and I know my fingers are thinner now, I went from a five a few weeks ago to a size 4 (in the UK it would be an H).


----------



## mayb_baby

x__amour said:


> Spoiler
> https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/4253/dsc04253cr.jpg
> Almost 15 months PP. 2lbs away from goal weight. Really pleased with how well my stretch marks have faded! :D

Looking amazing wish my stretchies would fade PS I have the same bottoms on as you :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Shannon im impressed;)

Love your bottoms too!


----------



## 112110

Shannon! You look amazing!


----------



## Jellyt

You both look amazing :D. Shannon, you can barely see your stretch marks at all, bet you're really pleased! 

Love the mei tai too! I miss baby wearing :(. Evelyn's 21 months and pretty much walks everywhere now or goes in the pushchair because she doesn't like being on my back in her coat. Gonna get a preschool carrier for the summer though :). Sorry for the tangent there!


----------



## Jellyt

https://i42.tinypic.com/t8q6wm.jpg

I don't know why i'm sideways! Anyway, 21 months pp. I don't have a dodgy eye either, there's a smudge on the mirror haha.


----------



## moondrops

Wow jellyt you have an amazing figure xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Seriously wow! You look amazing :flow:


----------



## Melibu90

You look great!!


----------



## 10.11.12

You look awesome! I'm seriously jealous.


----------



## Jellyt

Thanks girls :) xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Becky you're gorgeous!


----------



## newmommy23

I don't even have one pair of pants that fit....


----------



## hot tea

Three months post partum.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/e61bdf96.jpg


----------



## zerolivia

This isn't a picture of my bare stomach or anything lol but it is a side view. I'm back to my normal weight, 123 :)

Oh, and try to ignore that sexy cowboy next to me. ;) 




https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm180/zerolivia/428715_3312290130846_1375926537_3293969_20864589_n.jpg​


----------



## LauraBee

Okay, excuse the very ill fitting nursing bra and crap angle (no mirrors and my webcam doesn't have a timer setting) but I thought I'd share my half term body :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120215.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Desi's_lost

^ what a cute bra! my nursing bras are soooo ugly.


----------



## Leah_xx

16 month PP.
i know its not a belly shot but that shirt hasnt fit me for almost 2 years now lol
 



Attached Files:







16month pp.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you look awesome leah


----------



## Leah_xx

QuintinsMommy said:


> you look awesome leah

Thanks!!
its been tough lol


----------



## 10.11.12

Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## mommie2be

6 weeks postpartum. :)
weighing 119 now, 7 pounds til i'm back to my prepregnancy weight. :thumbup:


PS, you girls look fabulous. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120215_1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 34









Snapshot_20120215_4.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Leah_xx

^ you look great hun!


----------



## LeahLou

Ya'll are making me feel awful about myself!
I wish I looked half as good :(


----------



## _laura

LauraBee said:


> Okay, excuse the very ill fitting nursing bra and crap angle (no mirrors and my webcam doesn't have a timer setting) but I thought I'd share my half term body :haha:

I swear we have the same body :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

14 months PP
I've slimmed my flab significantly within the past couple of months :thumbup:
No idea how I did it though!
 



Attached Files:







a83c1e10.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 31









c6f9ce4c.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 31


----------



## LauraBee

Take it off! :winkwink:


----------



## _laura

LauraBee said:


> Take it off! :winkwink:

Nooo, I would but I have a massive rash up my side from a reaction to some shower gel :grr: My fault for buying cheap stuff


----------



## LauraBee

We have different bodies - I react to expensive stuff :dohh:


----------



## perfectno3

with my son i was back into size 8 jeans in ten days
with daughter it took a good year to wear a size 12..got knows what happen if i conceive another!


----------



## LauraBee

I was actually flat stomached when Bee was 0-2m, then I got fat from eating biscuits instead of real food and now I've balanced out and pretty much gone back to how I was before.

So wished I had taken a few minutes to get pictures of me because it's just not normal to be temporarily thinner after pregnancy :haha:


----------



## _laura

LauraBee said:


> I was actually flat stomached when Bee was 0-2m, then *I got fat from eating biscuits instead of real food* and now I've balanced out and pretty much gone back to how I was before.
> 
> So wished I had taken a few minutes to get pictures of me because it's just not normal to be temporarily thinner after pregnancy :haha:

Story of my life.


----------



## stephx

18 months PP...





I weigh less now I just need to TONE! 

And my stretchmarks are still bad, but this is how they were, so they've faded loads


----------



## QuintinsMommy

_laura said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> I was actually flat stomached when Bee was 0-2m, then *I got fat from eating biscuits instead of real food* and now I've balanced out and pretty much gone back to how I was before.
> 
> So wished I had taken a few minutes to get pictures of me because it's just not normal to be temporarily thinner after pregnancy :haha:
> 
> Story of my life.Click to expand...

mine but with cake:haha:

trying to get fitis so hard, Im going to do it tho this time I swear :haha:


----------



## x__amour

You look great, Steph! :D


----------



## lauram_92

You look amazing Steph!


----------



## _laura

QuintinsMommy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> I was actually flat stomached when Bee was 0-2m, then *I got fat from eating biscuits instead of real food* and now I've balanced out and pretty much gone back to how I was before.
> 
> So wished I had taken a few minutes to get pictures of me because it's just not normal to be temporarily thinner after pregnancy :haha:
> 
> Story of my life.Click to expand...
> 
> mine but with cake:haha:
> 
> trying to get fitis so hard, Im going to do it tho this time I swear :haha:Click to expand...

ooh no, cake can get a bit too sickly and I prefer making the cake to eating it. Chocolate is my bad habit. 

Steph you look amazing, can we swap bodies please?


----------



## sarah0108

Keegan, same here. I currently live in leggings because i cant fit in my clothes..

you all look great btw x


----------



## 10.11.12

14 months PP


----------



## hot tea

You're so hot.


----------



## 10.11.12

Look whose talking! ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

Did you even have a baby? :-k :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

:haha: the lighting is just flattering, my stretch marks are still very much there :wacko:


----------



## Mellie1988

Wow, 10.11.12, you look amazing!!! Jealous, not fair!! 

I'm starting my 50th diet/healthy eating of the year again on Monday :nope: I just can't stick to it, I love chocolate, crisps, cakes wayyy too much :cry: i'm gonna be a fatty forever!!! 

x


----------



## stephx

Dammmnnn emily! You look amazing x


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

10.11.12- I have those undies!

PS. You look great!


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0336.jpg
1 year and two kids pp not to much left to fix pretty happy over all
P.s. please ignore my bra 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0331.jpg
And what's left of my strechies :)


----------



## xgem27x

Stefani you look amazing!! Your stretchies have like disappeared, have you used anything to make them fade so well? xx


----------



## Kaisma

My 2weeks pp and horrible stretch marks :(
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-20 17.47.06.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 20









2012-02-20 17.48.18.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 25


----------



## xgem27x

Your stretchmarks are fine for being only 2 weeks pp, they will fade with time!

As for your side view pic... :shock::shock::shock: Now that is impressive!! You've slimmed down so quick, you look amaaaazing!!


----------



## lizardbreath

xgem27x said:


> Stefani you look amazing!! Your stretchies have like disappeared, have you used anything to make them fade so well? xx

Nope i dont use anything im to lazy lol


----------



## LauraBee

I did some proper ones in the bathroom. I'm definitely slimmer than before I was pregnant
1) Front
2) Side
3) Stretch marks (or lack of)
4) Baby exit (c-section scar)
 



Attached Files:







Photo1461.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 24









Photo1462.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 25









Photo1464.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 22









Photo1463.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Kaisma

xgem27x said:


> Your stretchmarks are fine for being only 2 weeks pp, they will fade with time!
> 
> As for your side view pic... :shock::shock::shock: Now that is impressive!! You've slimmed down so quick, you look amaaaazing!!

thanks hun :hugs: my belly feels so weird as skin is full of stretch marks and i cant feel my muscles anymore lol its so soft !!!
my belly button seems to look weird?? its not like round and 'open' anymore ..


----------



## LeahLou

3 months pp 
Using bio oil... works awesomeeee :)


----------



## X__Kimberly

one week after having my little love<3
https://i40.tinypic.com/vd31qg.jpg


----------



## emmylou92

Looking fabulous ladys!!


----------



## x__amour

You look great! :D


----------



## Leah_xx

LauraBee said:


> I did some proper ones in the bathroom. I'm definitely slimmer than before I was pregnant
> 1) Front
> 2) Side
> 3) Stretch marks (or lack of)
> 4) Baby exit (c-section scar)


Is your scar in spots red? or is it like a purpleish color i cant tell? :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

One year PP

AND I CAN SEE MY TOES AGAIN... Mind the stretch marks lol
 



Attached Files:







PP1YEAR.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 28









ICANSEEMYTOES.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 52


----------



## AriannasMama

^^ sexah!


----------



## LauraBee

Leah_xx said:


> Is your scar in spots red? or is it like a purpleish color i cant tell? :haha:

It's very much purpley, with random bits completely faded to a light thin line :thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

LauraBee said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Is your scar in spots red? or is it like a purpleish color i cant tell? :haha:
> 
> It's very much purpley, with random bits completely faded to a light thin line :thumbup:Click to expand...

Its so weird to see it being purple. Mine you really can't see unless you look up close.
I will upload pics here soon.


----------



## LauraBee

Darker skin means darker scars, maybe? IDK :rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ ahaha i have no idea lol :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Getting there slowly.
 



Attached Files:







062.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6









065.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 14









063.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I look god awful compared to the whole lot of you :(


----------



## Leah_xx

You prolly look better then me :)


----------



## LauraBee

I doubt anyone ever looks as bad as they think they do.

@Leah, okay, your scar has basically faded into nothing, when did it stop being pinkish/reddish? Seems to be miles ahead of mine, but we were only a couple of months apart...


----------



## Hotbump

Lisa you do not look horrible :hugs: you are sexy lol :winkwink:


----------



## Leah_xx

LauraBee said:


> I doubt anyone ever looks as bad as they think they do.
> 
> @Leah, okay, your scar has basically faded into nothing, when did it stop being pinkish/reddish? Seems to be miles ahead of mine, but we were only a couple of months apart...

I'm not really sure to be honest with you. 
I think it was around almost a year a little bit before. 
I'm actually surprised its as light as it is.


----------



## mayb_baby

There big pics (excuse mess this was before university)
I am really having trouble toning my tummy :wacko: 
Added Pics from a month ago to compare

Spoiler
*25th Jan 2012*
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/moi/IMG_0837-1.jpg?t=1330037267
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/moi/IMG_0838-1.jpg?t=1330037252
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/moi/IMG_0836.jpg?t=1330037239

*Feb 23rd 2012*
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/moi/IMG_1285.jpg?t=1330037221
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/moi/IMG_1292-1.jpg?t=1330037207
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/moi/IMG_1293.jpg?t=1330037188


----------



## Mellie1988

Omg :shock: u look great, u don't even need to tone!!! 

X


----------



## mayb_baby

My belly is loss skin :(


----------



## lily123

SEE Lorna! You look amazing :) Toning will come though, how long have you been doing toning exercises for? xx


----------



## mayb_baby

3 weeks but was sick last week :(


----------



## 10.11.12

Lorna you look amazing!


----------



## ONoez2010

Lorna you look great!!


----------



## Elizax

8 days PP!


----------



## LauraBee

Have you noticed that your belly button is a love heart shape?


----------



## Elizax

LauraBee said:


> Have you noticed that your belly button is a love heart shape?

I actually didn't even notice! :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

Woah! 8 days?! you look awesome


----------



## mommie2be

I'm okay with my weight, but I need to tone my tummy !! :help:
1 month, 3 weeks, 2 days pp.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120225_2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 30









Snapshot_20120225_4.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## LauraBee

You look pretty toned to me.


----------



## mommie2be

LauraBee said:


> You look pretty toned to me.

it doesn't feel like it !


----------



## o.o

You guys look great!


----------



## leoniebabey

This is like 20 months on :| (5 weeks pregnant there but theres no real difference)
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mayb_baby

You look great Leonie :)


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

mommie2be said:


> I'm okay with my weight, but I need to tone my tummy !! :help:
> 1 month, 3 weeks, 2 days pp.


Holy crap woman. You look amazing.


----------



## hot tea

How was your fast?


----------



## jemmie1994

this was me 5 days after Evie was born :flower:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

hot tea said:


> How was your fast?

Not talking about it. lol thanks for asking though.


----------



## jl.

7 weeks after baby leo :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120213.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## stephx

^ wow you look amazing :shock: x


----------



## jl.

aw thank you so much x


----------



## veganmama

https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/Bump%20Photos/DSC02047-1.jpg


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

2 weeks PP! Looking good girl!


----------



## Hotbump

:saywhat: 2 weeks! I was like that with my first baby but wasnt so lucky with my second :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hotbump said:


> :saywhat: 2 weeks! I was like that with my first baby but wasnt so lucky with my second :haha:

I was never lucky :haha:


----------



## o.o

holy eff you look amazing! :shock:


----------



## X__Kimberly

https://i43.tinypic.com/6z9fl0.jpg

3 weeks pp :)


----------



## jl.

looking great!


----------



## _laura

Have you new girls actually had babies :haha:

You all look fantastic.
I'm still a chubby lady but thats okay. Sticking up for the fatties :happydance:


----------



## snowfia

QuintinsMommy said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: 2 weeks! I was like that with my first baby but wasnt so lucky with my second :haha:
> 
> I was never lucky :haha:Click to expand...

Me neither :haha:

So jealous of all of you, I hate my body now :L


----------



## tinkerbelle93

One week pp  xx
 



Attached Files:







1 week post pregnancy (1).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## daydreamerx

you all look better than me before my baby!


----------



## LauraBee

^ Yeah, I haven't been that slim since I was like eight years old. I'm still slimming down though because I promised Bee that I'd wear her at least once a week on the way to college (walking for about an hour either way) so it's coming off pretty quick when I'm not gorging myself on cake :haha:


----------



## Elizax

19 days PP :flow:


----------



## lauram_92

You look amazing Eliza!


----------



## xxchloexx

This was last pic i had of me with m bump , I was 34 weeks.



3 weeks PP This was me today .. not even halfway there to my size before i was pregnant but hey ill get there eventually.



You girls all look great :kiss:


----------



## lily123

I actually hate you all. My body is disgusting :cry:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

^^^:cry: Mine to, though you dont look bad at all! :thumbup:
My step mom is supposed to add me and Emma to her gym membership next week, thankfully! I need to gett back in shape like there is no other!


----------



## Jen_xx

You lot look amazing!
I hope I bounce back like y'all!

I wasn't so lucky with my first. LOL


----------



## mayb_baby

lily123 said:


> I actually hate you all. My body is disgusting :cry:

You have a beautifully toned body :hugs:


----------

